# WWE WrestleMania 38 Discussion Thread



## Prosper

This show is gonna blow. Just waiting to see what Cody is involved in, that's all that matters honestly.

Can't believe we're getting Lesnar vs Reigns AGAIN. Unreal.


----------



## Adapting

Crap is truly the word to describe this card.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Yep. This WM had so much potential to be good to great, but nope. Can see why for the first time in WM history, they are doing buy three tickets and get one for free deal. How pathetic. Really drives the nail in the coffin of the debate of anyone being a draw in this era; to put it kindly.


----------



## ThirdMan

Chelsea said:


> Most stupendous crap ever.


@Chelsea

Could we have a _little _decorum from the mods at least? The first post of the thread should just be match graphics. After that, whatever.

ETA: Thank you.


----------



## Erik.

The last Wrestlemania I remember watching was I think 34? 

Which also had Lesnar vs Reigns in the main event. Horrendous match. 

I think I'm a hard pass on this one. Unless of course you give me Stone Cold Steve Austin and I may just MAY tune in.


----------



## haribo

Reigns/Lesnar
Charlotte/Ronda
Becky/Bianca
McIntyre/Corbin (because Corbin's so hot)
Miz & ??/Mysterios
Orton/Riddle?
Austin/Owens? (I'll believe it when I see it confirmed)
2 tag title matches of sorts
US? I-C? 
AJ? Rollins? Edge? Lashley?

Just feels like they're going to pull names out of hats to make matches.


----------



## Jbardo37

3 matches I couldn’t care less about.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Very pumped for this Wrestlemania. Haven't been this excited for a WM in a long while. It will also be my first WM since 2019. My 10th overall


----------



## FrankieDs316

Prosper said:


> Can't believe we're getting Lesnar vs Reigns AGAIN. Unreal.


I mean this has been the plan for awhile. Why are you just realizing that now?


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> Yep. This WM had so much potential to be good to great, but nope. Can see why for the first time in WM history, they are doing buy three tickets and get one for free deal. How pathetic. Really drives the nail in the coffin of the debate of anyone being a draw in this era; to put it kindly.


LOL Didn't you say yesterday that you were pumped for this WM? 









WWE has another surprise planned for WrestleMania on the...


Peacemaker I'd actually like to see Cena wrestle someone as Peacemaker




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> LOL Didn't you say yesterday that you were pumped for this WM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has another surprise planned for WrestleMania on the...
> 
> 
> Peacemaker I'd actually like to see Cena wrestle someone as Peacemaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlingforum.com


Yesterday I was pumped for WM. But not after seeing every top male wrestler in the company get geeked out for the only two that matter.

That changes things quite a bit to put it mildly.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> Yesterday I was pumped for WM. But not after seeing every top male wrestler in the company get geeked out for the only two that matter.
> 
> That changes things quite a bit to put it mildly.


But you knew going into that was going to happen and this is where the roads would lead us too.


----------



## Stellar

The most STUPENDOUS event of the year is nearly here! 

(stupendously not interesting as a whole so far)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> But you knew going into that was going to happen and this is where the roads would lead us too.


I've been VERY positive about WWE over the past year or so to the point where I was even called a "WWE fanboy." They will always be my favorite promotion, but that doesn't mean I am just going to blindly support every decision they make.


----------



## Rankles75

Nice to see the usual whinging cunts making an early appearance… 🙄 Wouldn’t surprise me if Brock dethrones Roman, though I don’t want that. Bianca’s been dull as a face, but hoping she beats Big Bore Becky.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> I've been VERY positive about WWE over the past year or so to the point where I was even called a "WWE fanboy." They will always be my favorite promotion, but that doesn't mean I am just going to blindly support every decision they make.


Im not saying you have too. I just think you're jumping the gun when you say this is going to be a bad WM overall. Especially when you were pumped about this WM yesterday. Lets wait to see the finish product before we judge.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> Im not saying you have too. I just think you're jumping the gun when you say this is going to be a bad WM overall. Especially when you were pumped about this WM yesterday. Lets wait to see the finish product before we judge.


You can judge it by the card, though. And thus far the card, for a WM, is horrendous.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> You can judge it by the card, though. And thus far the card, for a WM, is horrendous.


The card is not finished yet!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> The card is not finished yet!


Both Men's Titles are wrapped up in one match. And the two Women's titles matches are made.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> Both Men's Titles are wrapped up in one match. And the two Women's titles matches are made.


Is Wrestlemania just going to be those 3 matches?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> Is Wrestlemania just going to be those 3 matches?


No. But it would take a near herculian effort to make the rest of the show overcome three terrible matches. And considering the person in charge is 76 year old Vince McMahon and his resume of booking over the past 15 years or so, I know which way I'm leaning towards this show going.


----------



## ThirdMan

FrankieDs316 said:


> The card is not finished yet!


Heh. They've only confirmed three matches out of what will probably be a sixteen-match card. But, you know, people get upset when their favourite wrestlers aren't positioned in the very top matches. It is what it is.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> No. But it would take a near herculian effort to make the rest of the show overcome three terrible matches.


I think it will take an easy effort. Especially with talent like Austin, Styles, Rollins, Edge, KO etc being on the card. Also it being 2 nights helps


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> Heh. They've only confirmed three matches out of what will probably be a sixteen-match card. But, you know, people get upset when their favourite wrestlers aren't positioned in the very top matches. It is what it is.


The three top matches of the show. Becky is one of my favorites, and I think her feud/match is going to suck. And yeah, seeing the same people main event for almost a decade straight gets boring after awhile. Not everyone is a Kool-Aid drinker. It is what it is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> I think it will take an easy effort. Especially with talent like Austin, Styles, Rollins, Edge, KO etc being on the card. Also it being 2 nights helps


Not if they're positioned in meaningless matches/feuds, which they all will be now that BOTH Titles are being featured in ONE match.


----------



## FrankieDs316

ThirdMan said:


> Heh. They've only confirmed three matches out of what will probably be a sixteen-match card. But, you know, people get upset when their favourite wrestlers aren't positioned in the very top matches. It is what it is.


16 match care over 2 nights as well.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> Not if they're positioned in meaningless matches/feuds, which they all will be now that BOTH Titles are being featured in ONE match.


Not all feuds need a title involved. Some of the biggest WM matches ever didn't have a title involved. Your favorite HBK and his matches at WM come to mind.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> Not all feuds need a title involved. Some of the biggest WM matches ever didn't have a title involved. Your favorite HBK and his matches at WM come to mind.


I agree. But Vince is a terrible booker now compared to back then. All of these matches are going to be meaningless. The matches themselves may be okay, but the feud and the stakes will be meaningless. They have nothing planned of any consequence outside of the three title matches.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

Showstopper said:


> I've been VERY positive about WWE over the past year or so to the point where I was even called a "WWE fanboy." They will always be my favorite promotion, but that doesn't mean I am just going to blindly support every decision they make.


All wrestling promotions have this issue where many fans will blindly say everything their promotion is doing is good. Wwe, Aew, tna( I was guilty of that), roh, new Japan. . Really it is everything epically on twitter. There are man Dallas cowboy fans I see on that site who spend more time swearing their team is the best and they got unlucky, despite not making it past the nfc title game since 1996.

Facebook is different, cowboy fans shit on their team for crappy play and asked them to step up to super bowl contention.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> I agree. But Vince is a terrible booker now compared to back then. All of these matches are going to be meaningless. The matches themselves may be okay, but the feud and the stakes will be meaningless. They have nothing planned of any consequence outside of the three title matches.


Lets see what happens. Can't make any judgments until we see the stories play out.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> Lets see what happens. Can't make any judgments until we see the stories play out.


You can do that. I'm done giving this moron the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> You can do that. I'm done giving this moron the benefit of the doubt.


But you'll still watch so 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> But you'll still watch so 🤷‍♂️


Looking doubtful now. BTW, if you're not getting paid by WWE, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> Looking doubtful now.


Ive heard that before with some fans.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> Ive heard that before with some fans.


Good for you.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> The three top matches of the show. Becky is one of my favorites, and I think her feud/match is going to suck. And yeah, seeing the same people main event for almost a decade straight gets boring after awhile. Not everyone is a Kool-Aid drinker. It is what it is.


Did I say I was absolutely in love with the three matches? I mean, I'm fine with Becky vs Bianca, because I've greatly enjoyed all of their matches, aside from the unnecessary squash at SummerSlam, and would like to see them put a bow on their story. I don't really care much about Charlotte or Ronda as characters (so their story will probably fall relatively flat for me), but if their Survivor Series match was any indication, they should at least have a strong physical encounter. Roman vs Brock, I really liked their Mania 31 match, but didn't care for their Mania 34 match, but think their current alignments will work better this time, and hopefully it'll be more like the first Mania match than the second one. Regardless, I'd like to see the rest of the card (you know, the other 80%) before making any final judgments about the potential of the show. I mean, WrestleMania 3 had Hogan-Andre as the main event (in no way a technically good match), but it also had Savage-Steamboat. So...we'll see.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> Did I say I was absolutely in love with the three matches? I mean, I'm fine with Becky vs Bianca, because I've greatly enjoyed all of their matches, aside from the unnecessary squash at SummerSlam, and would like to see them put a bow on their story. I don't really care much about Charlotte or Ronda as characters (so their story will probably fall relatively flat for me), but if their Survivor Series match was any indication, they should at least have a strong physical encounter. Roman vs Brock, I really liked their Mania 31 match, but didn't care for their Mania 34 match, but think their current alignments will work better this time, and hopefully it'll be more like the first Mania match than the second one. Regardless, I'd like to see the rest of the card (you know, the other 80%) before making any final judgments about the potential of the show. I mean, WrestleMania 3 had Hogan-Andre as the main event (in no way a technically good match), but it also had Savage-Steamboat. So...we'll see.


The only good segment they had was Becky squashing Boring Bianca. But go for it. Enjoy it. Just because I am done giving the old piece of shit the benefit of the doubt doesn't mean you have to.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> The only good segment they had was Becky squashing Boring Bianca. But go for it. Enjoy it. Just because I am done giving the old piece of shit the benefit of the doubt doesn't mean you have to.


I get it. You're upset that Seth got beaten quickly by Brock. It's understandable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> I get it. You're upset that Seth got beaten quickly by Brock. It's understandable.


That's part of it. But the entire show was a huge letdown. Pretty stacked card. Not really any good matches, and abysmal creative. Everyone shitting on it is deserved.


----------



## ThirdMan

Showstopper said:


> That's part of it. But the entire show was a huge letdown. Pretty stacked card. Not really any good matches, and abysmal creative. Everyone shitting on it is deserved.


It really wasn't a stacked card. I mean, Madcap Moss and The Viking Raiders were on it. I'm surprised you didn't temper your expectations more, and everyone-and-their-uncle could see that Brock was probably gonna go over strong.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ThirdMan said:


> It really wasn't a stacked card. I mean, Madcap Moss and The Viking Raiders were on it. I'm surprised you didn't temper your expectations more, and everyone-and-their-uncle could see that Brock was probably gonna go over strong.


It was easily a good enough card where the show should've been better than it wound up being. Having that match be title for title is bad enough for everyone else on the roster, but the way it was booked made it even worse.

No problem at all anymore, though. It is now _entirely_ on Reigns and Brock to draw for both shows and I no longer give the company the benefit of the doubt going forward. We all win.


----------



## American_Nightmare

I'm guessing Mania is where they debut Gable Steveson.


----------



## leobeast

So far this card sucks. What else we getting? Corbin vs McIntyre? Zayn vs. Johnny Knoxville? This isn't looking good at all.


----------



## Goku

Erik. said:


> The last Wrestlemania I remember watching was I think 34?
> 
> Which also had Lesnar vs Reigns in the main event. Horrendous match.


The last one I watched was 31. Funnily enough it also had a Lesnar vs Reigns main event. Match was okay.

I think the lesson is simple. Irrespective of when someone quits watching WWE, Lesnar/Reigns probably main evented.

Also, what's with all this STUPENDOUS talk?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Lesnar vs Reigns probably isn't the right decision to go with but honestly........who cares? They're probably the only two guys left in wrestling that I actually care about, so why wouldn't I be cool with seeing them wrestle again? 

Rousey being back is cool, Belair winning the belt back will be fun. 

Stone Cold Steve Austin making his return?? That's enough to sell me on everything.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I have watched every WrestleMania as they were happening.

I have no interest in this year's event.

There is no story I care about, no exciting buzz to draw me in. 

I will probably forget it's even happening.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Looking forward to the show! Mostly for the weekend party with the boys we have every year.


----------



## AliFrazier100

I'm really looking forward to Lesnar/Roman at WrestleMania, title for title. Those two are so far above the rest of the male roster. It's like when a boxing champion fights tomato cans for a long time, and then finally faces a great opponent.

Roman didn't face all tomato cans during his reign, but it wasn't that often you thought he could lose the title.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I cannot remember a WM that was less interesting, heck even Co-Vid virtual mania had some intrigue.


----------



## Goku

You know what happened here, right? They had all their eggs in the Reigns/Rock basket up until they realized Rock's not coming. So they buried their entire roster for nothing and had no one to face Reigns.

Sure, they could build someone up, but they're better at burying people, and the only two guys who were even remotely capable of being heated back up were also buried with nonsense due to the Big E reign (Drew & Lashley), so there's literally only Brock. And if Brock is involved, it's the Brock show.

Better call Stone Cold.


----------



## Spartan117

I don't think Reigns vs. Brock is going to have an issue drawing for both nights. Looking at the current trajectory of sales, they're en-route for something like 65-70k for both nights by the time we get to the show which would be fantastic for them. They're already at 53k for both nights (average). The only match that has been advertised for 3 weeks now is Reigns vs. Brock.

The bigger question is Stone Cold Steve Austin. There's something to be said about saturation. If this was 1 night, I think Austin could've been their chance to break 100k on a single night. But you are going to have a hard time filling in that arena for 80k or 90k on 2 separate nights. Tickets for both nights are separate, and while you can get combo tickets, it's not much of a difference. They could run 2 for 1 promos but that is not going to give you a huge jump. It's limited in its appeal.

The bigger issue if Austin comes, the people coming for him aren't going to buy both nights. They will want the night he's on. So you're banking on casuals and lapsed fans, and since WWE doesn't actually advertise which matches are which night, this doesn't work either. Obviously from a revenue perspective, 2 nights is better for them, but they potentially missed a big opportunity here. Who knows, maybe Austin does the impossible and they do a stupid number like 80k for both nights. I doubt that though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is the first time in WM history where they are giving away free tickets (buy three, get one free). They damn well better sell this WM out.


----------



## Spartan117

That's not really how that works. Previous WMs have done promotions too. Its success is ultimately based on ticket revenue. Last year they sold 40,806 tickets for a revenue of $6.2 million in revenue. Prices were cheap due to them still being in pandemic mode. Their average ticket price was $190 for that show. That hurt them. This year, prices are higher again. Ticket prices this year are in line with the norm. They started at $30 going to a high of $3050. For the last pre-pandemic WM (Wrestlemania 35), they started at $35 going to a high of $2500. For further context, ticket prices for WM32 (same stadium) started at $35 going to a high of of $2000.

The number to beat for them is $17.2 million. That's the record for WM and in this same stadium (from WM32's paid attendance of 79,800). Wrestlemania 38 sold 75,000 tickets before any promotions came into play. Odds are they are going to smash that number by the time they're done. Even at an average price as low as $190, they'll be north of $20 million in revenue. (And it's obviously not going to be that low of an average this year.) They're now at around 106,000 paid.

The upside of 2 nights is allowing yourself to earn more revenue. The downside is that it's 2 nights which means you lose the hype of 1 big show. That demands an adjustment in strategy since a lot of people will not come to both nights. It's not like there's a big discount. You're paying WM prices for half a WM essentially right now. That's why there's deals and promotions. You still end up charging more and making more money overall.

It's split across 2 nights which means the impact has lessened. Hence you get this kind of promotion strategy. Buy 3 get 1 free isn't going to matter, if they're getting people to spend more money and filling in those seats. These are also timed promotions at key points. That one was done solely for the holidays and there wasn't some massive increase in ticket sales. Their last promotion was the Valentines Day one. They sold more tickets after Reigns and Brock was announced until the Valentines promotion than they did for the Holiday promotion.

They've likely got some kind of target figure in mind from a revenue standpoint. Their promotions are going to be aimed at achieving that, and also trying to pack in seats. Whatever balance they're striving for.


----------



## FrankieDs316

WWE has made more money then ever this year. They ain’t worrying because they are giving away some tickets to WM. Also they have given free tickets out in the past.


----------



## LVGout

Showstopper said:


> This is the first time in WM history where they are giving away free tickets (buy three, get one free). They damn well better sell this WM out.


there's no way they are going to sell out, its not even half sold either night. they are going to give away like 20,000 free tickets for both nights to make it look good.


----------



## Slickdude458

Absolutely no reason to care about any other match when Roman and Brock have owned the rest of the roaster like jobbers, why should anyone even give a shit about the rest of the card, bizzare booking by WWE.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Spartan117 said:


> I don't think Reigns vs. Brock is going to have an issue drawing for both nights. Looking at the current trajectory of sales, they're en-route for something like 65-70k for both nights by the time we get to the show which would be fantastic for them. They're already at 53k for both nights (average). The only match that has been advertised for 3 weeks now is Reigns vs. Brock.
> 
> The bigger question is Stone Cold Steve Austin. There's something to be said about saturation. If this was 1 night, I think Austin could've been their chance to break 100k on a single night. But you are going to have a hard time filling in that arena for 80k or 90k on 2 separate nights. Tickets for both nights are separate, and while you can get combo tickets, it's not much of a difference. They could run 2 for 1 promos but that is not going to give you a huge jump. It's limited in its appeal.
> 
> The bigger issue if Austin comes, the people coming for him aren't going to buy both nights. They will want the night he's on. So you're banking on casuals and lapsed fans, and since WWE doesn't actually advertise which matches are which night, this doesn't work either. Obviously from a revenue perspective, 2 nights is better for them, but they potentially missed a big opportunity here. Who knows, maybe Austin does the impossible and they do a stupid number like 80k for both nights. I doubt that though.


They're going to sell out both nights, they're selling this as a huge deal so night one might have Austin and a women's main event to get it over but night 2 is the night ultimately and you're probably going to get Undertaker and Rock appearances so core fans will be there

But in what world is one night of 100% capacity better than two nights of 80%? The nosebleeds are the only thing that might be open and those can be sold on Groupon last minute


----------



## zodiacF5

May I know where you get the tickets sales numbers?

Do you guys have credible legit source or based on wrestling news site who source comes from their mother ass?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

I hope the full lineup truly is stupendous.


----------



## Damned

I'm not that against the card so far, I just hate it being over 2 nights. Shameless money grabbing and devalues the whole thing. Mania should be 1 night.


----------



## Jbardo37

Imagine the amount of filler on this card with it been 2 nights.


----------



## Teemu™

Yea, WrestleMania should definitely be one night. And it should only be three, max four hours. But I'd lean towards three-three and a half. You'd cut all the filler. Only main event programs would make it on the show. WrestleMania would be the one show of the year where the midcard filler is not on the PPV because no one cares.


----------



## FrankieDs316

I defiantly think they will go back to 1 night next year


----------



## WuKong

ThirdMan said:


> I get it. You're upset that Seth got beaten quickly by Brock. It's understandable.


Brock squashed Seth @ Elimination Chamber


----------



## CinderMustang

ThirdMan said:


> It really wasn't a stacked card. I mean, Madcap Moss and The Viking Raiders were on it. I'm surprised you didn't temper your expectations more, and everyone-and-their-uncle could see that Brock was probably gonna go over strong.


You should prepare yourself to have Vikings vs Usos at WM now..


----------



## ThirdMan

CinderMustang said:


> You should prepare yourself to have Vikings vs Usos at WM now..


I think they'll blow off the "feud" in the next few weeks of SmackDown, and move on to something else. But we'll see.


----------



## WuKong

CinderMustang said:


> You should prepare yourself to have Vikings vs Usos at WM now..


_I turned Elimination Chamber off when Madcap Moss match began. _


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I feel like they got the solution backwards here. Problem was that 7 hours or whatever was just too much. I think it would have been better to cut out much of the filler and make it a one day 4 hour show. Rather than extend it to 2 days to keep room for all the filler.


----------



## Goku

GimmeABreakJess said:


> I feel like they got the solution backwards here. Problem was that 7 hours or whatever was just too much. I think it would have been better to cut out much of the filler and make it a one day 4 hour show. Rather than extend it to 2 days to keep room for all the filler.


It's been FillerMania for the past 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Spartan117

FrankieDs316 said:


> I defiantly think they will go back to 1 night next year


They are going to make a lot of money this year off WM and will get greedy for a few years. We're unfortunately stuck with this crap for at least a while. Probably forever.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

As of right now not 1 single match that is exciting and only 1 match (Reigns/Lesnar) that will be watchable, even though the excitement left the moment Heyman turned on Brock prematurely at the Rumble. If Austin returns, that'll be exciting whether it ends up being good or bad, but this WM is nothing so far.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

This card is gonna be a lot of padding and filler. WWE have thrown everything else under the bus for the sake of like one or two matches they care about, nothing else is gonna be worth a shit and it'll be painfully obvious the company doesn't care about anything outside of Reigns vs Lesnar and Flair vs Rousey, so why the fuck should we?

This shit recently is really testing my patience.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495821163506851845

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haribo

^ lol sure



CinderMustang said:


> You should prepare yourself to have Vikings vs Usos at WM now..


It's not WrestleMania season without a multi-tag match that both Usos and New Day are involved in.

Fuck Logan Paul btw.


----------



## Spartan117

Update on ticket sales. Meltzer briefly talked about but they are well above 55k for each night and he's expecting they'll probably hit around 70k for each night when it's all said and done. That's better than any WM since Hogan/Andre (that was estimated around 85k paid if I remember right) on both nights. Ticket prices are high so I would expect a gate around $30 million. Possibly more. This is without Austin even announced so he's an X factor not accounted for. If he gets them to 80k each night, it's going to be a monstrous WM.

Just hilarious to see the doom posting around WM and its ticket sales with how this is going right now.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Spartan117 said:


> Update on ticket sales. Meltzer briefly talked about but they are well above 55k for each night and he's expecting they'll probably hit around 70k for each night when it's all said and done. That's better than any WM since Hogan/Andre (that was estimated around 85k paid if I remember right) on both nights. Ticket prices are high so I would expect a gate around $30 million. Possibly more. This is without Austin even announced so he's an X factor not accounted for. If he gets them to 80k each night, it's going to be a monstrous WM.
> 
> Just hilarious to see the doom posting around WM and its ticket sales with how this is going right now.


It’s not doom posting, they are trying to do gotcha posting on WWE to try and prove their point. And they are failing miserably. In the end WWE will make millions off of WM.


----------



## Chelsea

I'll just skip the show and watch Edge/Styles and whatever Austin does later. I'm not even a Styles fan, but his match with Edge is the only exciting thing on the card so far.


----------



## rich110991

FrankieDs316 said:


> It’s not doom posting, they are trying to do gotcha posting on WWE to try and prove their point. And they are failing miserably. In the end WWE will make millions off of WM.


I don’t care how many millions they make 😂 Revolution will be the better quality show.


----------



## baddass 6969

I'm honestly so disappointed in all the one on one matches here. Way toooo many singles, could have easily done a Ladder Match for that I.C. Title, and easily had Samy lose by interference by Johnny Knoxville. I really dont think Johnny is qualified to have a solo match on his own.


----------



## wwetna1

baddass 6969 said:


> I'm honestly so disappointed in all the one on one matches here. Way toooo many singles, could have easily done a Ladder Match for that I.C. Title, and easily had Samy lose by interference by Johnny Knoxville. I really dont think Johnny is qualified to have a solo match on his own.


I’m not thinking there is a bump on earth Johnny couldn’t take, handle, and learn. Have you seen the bull?


----------



## Magicman38

Why does Seth not have a match yet on the card yet all these celebrities do and guys like “Happy Corbin” does. Seth is one of the most talented guys on the roster-not sure what the deal is but they better not do him wrong and stick him in the battle Royal or something.


----------



## Magicman38

GimmeABreakJess said:


> I feel like they got the solution backwards here. Problem was that 7 hours or whatever was just too much. I think it would have been better to cut out much of the filler and make it a one day 4 hour show. Rather than extend it to 2 days to keep room for all the filler.


That’s never going to happen in my opinion. They’re always going to want to get everyone on the show. It’s kind of a reward etc that pretty much everyone gets to be on the show. The days of talent being left off the show are over.


----------



## Goku

Magicman38 said:


> Why does Seth not have a match yet on the card yet all these celebrities do and guys like “Happy Corbin” does. Seth is one of the most talented guys on the roster-not sure what the deal is but they better not do him wrong and stick him in the battle Royal or something.


Seth will model 38 different bad suits over 2 nights in honour of Wrestlemania and pop up between entrances, during announcements and celebrations.

He will also laugh for 38 seconds each time. Roman will probably choke him out.


----------



## fanindallas

Have any picture of the stage leaked out yet during construction?


----------



## TD Stinger

fanindallas said:


> Have any picture of the stage leaked out yet during construction?


This what I keep waiting for, lol. I always love seeing the stage construction pics & videos in the week or weeks before. I just hope the stage has a little bit more going on than Mania 32 did in the same building. Wasn't bad, just pretty basic though.


----------



## ThirdMan

TD Stinger said:


> This what I keep waiting for, lol. I always love seeing the stage construction pics & videos in the week or weeks before. I just hope the stage has a little bit more going on than Mania 32 did in the same building. Wasn't bad, just pretty basic though.


Well, the Mania 34 set in New Orleans was way more elaborate and spectacular-looking than the Mania 30 set in that same venue, so hopefully they get creative with it, and don't just go with the Cowboys theme again.


----------



## BRITLAND

fanindallas said:


> Have any picture of the stage leaked out yet during construction?





TD Stinger said:


> This what I keep waiting for, lol. I always love seeing the stage construction pics & videos in the week or weeks before. I just hope the stage has a little bit more going on than Mania 32 did in the same building. Wasn't bad, just pretty basic though.


I wouldn't be surprised if its something similar they did for Summerslam last year tbh, usually you'll get leaked construction pics by now.

Hopefully they do something nice though.


----------



## TD Stinger

BRITLAND said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if its something similar they did for Summerslam last year tbh, usually you'll get leaked construction pics by now.
> 
> Hopefully they do something nice though.


I mean with Summerslam last year, you can see when they released the seating chart that the wrestlers would be coming out of the tunnel the NFL players come out of.










Where with Mania this year, they have a section carved out for a stage:










Only question is going to be a big giant stage like they've done for Mania 30 or 25. Or is it going to be something more like 29, 31, 32, etc. where the stage structure itself is fairly small.


----------



## fanindallas

TD Stinger said:


> This what I keep waiting for, lol. I always love seeing the stage construction pics & videos in the week or weeks before. I just hope the stage has a little bit more going on than Mania 32 did in the same building. Wasn't bad, just pretty basic though.


It was more impressive in person. They had massive hanging elements that never came across on TV.


----------



## music mania

Saturday 

1) KO show with Stone Cold Steve Austin

2) Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Ronda Rousey 

3) Becky Lynch vs Bianca Belair 

4) Seth Rollins vs Mystery opponent 

5) Drew McIntyre vs happy Corbin 

6) Usos vs Shinsuke Nakamura and Rick Broogs

7) New Day vs Sheamus and Ridge Holland

8) Rey Mysterio and Dominic vs Miz and Logan Paul 

Sunday 

1) Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar 

2) Edge vs AJ Styles 

3) Pat McAfee vs Austin Theory 

4) Sami Zayn vs Knoxville 

5) RKBRO vs Street Profits vs Alpha Academy

6) Carmella and Queen Zelina vs Sasha Banks and Naomi vs Rhea Ripley and Liv Morgan vs Shayna Bazler and Natalya

7) Bobby Lashley vs Omos


----------



## promoter2003

An 8th spot COULD be Austin vs KO in a real match IF they wanted to go that route for 2nd night after the night 1 segment.


----------



## Braylyt

Night 1 is so much better it's not even funny

Only the main even is worth watching on sunday


----------



## SuperstarSlyme

If they just made it ome night and got rode of some of the meaningless matches it would actually seem like a stacked card


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Braylyt said:


> Night 1 is so much better it's not even funny
> 
> Only the main even is worth watching on sunday


Just the fact that you have to sit through all the garbage before that main event on night 2 though!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Braylyt said:


> Night 1 is so much better it's not even funny
> 
> Only the main even is worth watching on sunday


Edge and Styles should be good.


----------



## bmack086

SuperstarSlyme said:


> If they just made it ome night and got rode of some of the meaningless matches it would actually seem like a stacked card



Completely agree. Chop it down to like 4-4 1/2 hours and keep 11 matches. Cut the meaningless tags that no one will miss - New Day/Sheamus, Boogs/Nak Vs Usos and the 6 woman match.

1. Reigns/Brock
2. AJ/Edge
3. Becky/Belair
4. Rousey/Flair
5. Seth/Cody will be the matches that get the most time.

6.Lashley/Omos shouldn’t last more than 5 minutes.
7. Zayn/Knox shouldn’t last long. 
8. Miz/Paul Vs. Mysterios 8 minutes or so
9. Drew/Corbin - I doubt many want to see, but they want Drew on the card. This shouldn’t go overly long. 
10. McAfee/Theory shouldn’t go real long
11. Triple Threat tag match - Open with and have a sprint of a 10-12 minute match.

And the KO/Austin segment.


----------



## Spartan117

If you combined both nights, and removed some of the crappy filler matches like Drew/Corbin, New Day/Sheamus and Holland, Pat/Theory, and the Smackdown Women's Tag, this would be a solid card for WM. As it is, there's way too much filler due to it being 2 nights.

With 1 night, they likely would've been able to find better matches too since they'd reshuffle some of the card. Just goes to show their roster is fine, but this 2 nights business doesn't work. It wouldn't have even worked in the mid-00s when they had a stronger roster, let alone now.



Braylyt said:


> Night 1 is so much better it's not even funny
> 
> Only the main even is worth watching on sunday


Nah, not even close. Night 1 has Seth vs. Cody and the KO segment with Austin. The rest is basically crap. Night 2 has Reigns vs. Brock, Edge vs. Styles, and the Raw Tag triple threat which will likely be a banger. Even stuff like Zayn vs. Knoxville and Lashley vs. Omos is better than crap like Drew vs. Corbin, the women's title matches, and the New Day tag match.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Forgot this was even coming up TBH.

Who's bag did Rhea Ripley and Sasha Banks shit in to be saddled with that 4 team tag match?

Also Drew gets hamstrung with Corbin of all people?


----------



## Braylyt

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Edge and Styles should be good.


It might've been if it didn't have Styles, or Edge


----------



## Styl1994

yeahbaby! said:


> Forgot this was even coming up TBH.
> 
> Who's bag did Rhea Ripley and Sasha Banks shit in to be saddled with that 4 team tag match?
> 
> Also Drew gets hamstrung with Corbin of all people?


it could be worse for them Alexa Bliss and Finn Balor aren’t even on the show.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Cliche as usual but can't wait!


----------



## adamclark52

Excess at its worst


----------



## IronMan8

Thoughts:

Wow, half the card is meaningless Raw filler crap. 
Two women's matches.
A talk show with Stone Cold wrestling a semi-match (plus cinematic match around Texas I'm guessing)
Cody vs Seth in an historic main event of AEW vs WWE
A few spectacle matches should be more fun than they look on paper
But overall, they've been coasting on the Wrestlemania brand for years now, and this is another year where they're going to risk watering down that equity they've built up. I think they'll deliver though, they usually are better than they look on paper.

Saturday 

1) KO show with Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10/10 level of interest, this is actually good
2) Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Ronda Rousey - 3/10 interest, only curious how Ronda looks
3) Becky Lynch vs Bianca Belair - 3/10 interest, but Wrestlemania worthy
4) Seth Rollins vs Cody Rhodes - 10/10 interest for Cody's entrance theatrics and if he keeps his AEW presentation
5) Drew McIntyre vs happy Corbin - ?? How is this on Wrestlemania? Sounds like Raw filler crap. What's the story?
6) Usos vs Shinsuke Nakamura and Rick Broogs - ?? How is this on Wrestlemania? Sounds like Raw filler crap. What's the story?
7) New Day vs Sheamus and Ridge Holland - ?? How is this on Wrestlemania? Sounds like Raw filler crap. What's the story?
8) Rey Mysterio and Dominic vs Miz and Logan Paul - ?? How is this on Wrestlemania? Sounds like Raw filler crap. What's the story?

Sunday 

1) Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar - 10/10 level of interest, 7 years in the making for this finish. "I can and I will".
2) Edge vs AJ Styles - 4/10 interest due to their age, but they might surprise me. What's the story? 
3) Pat McAfee vs Austin Theory - 5/10. Okay, that's weird, but piqued by interest.
4) Sami Zayn vs Knoxville - 7/10. Now that's a weird match, again. But I assume it's the Shane McMahon stunt match, so it should have some high spots.
5) RKBRO vs Street Profits vs Alpha Academy - 1.5/10 boring Raw filler crap, but for 9 months or so I've thought they'd have Riddle turn heel on Randy at Wrestlemania, so I'm curious to see if that happens.
6) Carmella and Queen Zelina vs Sasha Banks and Naomi vs Rhea Ripley and Liv Morgan vs Shayna Bazler and Natalya - 7/10. This could actually be pretty good, Sasha will want to make a point with her performance.
7) Bobby Lashley vs Omos - 7/10 since it'll be a spectacle when they face off at the start, and then they'll do the Andre bodyslam. That's all you need, it'll be a better spectacle than it looks on paper.

Overall, this card looks surprisingly bland and boring on paper, but should be good enough to live up to the Wrestlemania name. Should be interesting enough if they keep both nights around 3 hours or so, but it looks more like 2 x 4hr shows, so it could drag.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Where the hell are the IC and US title matches?


----------



## Damned

If it was trimmed down and on one night, it wouldn't be half bad.


----------



## Oracle

wrasslin_casual said:


> Where the hell are the IC and US title matches?


Smackdown


----------



## Chelsea

Edge/Styles should replace Drew/Corbin or one of the tag matches on Night 1.

I'm also interested in the KO Show, Seth's match and Becky/Bianca (given that Bianca stood tall on RAW, I hope Becky retains her title).

Couldn't care less about anything else.


----------



## rich110991

All I am interested in is Seth, AJ/Edge, Austin and Brock/Roman.


----------



## Jbardo37

rich110991 said:


> All I am interested in is Seth, AJ/Edge, Austin and Brock/Roman.


Yep, the rest is complete filler.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Looking forward to the Austin segment, that's literally it.

If Becky/Bianca have a double turn, or if Becky cuts Biancas hair off, I'll watch that too.

The rest of both nights can be skipped.

The NXT women's title 4 way I may watch too.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Styl1994 said:


> it could be worse for them Alexa Bliss and Finn Balor aren’t even on the show.


No Alexa is a crime. Boy has she been handed a shit sandwich for the last, what, 2 years?


----------



## FrankieDs316

Braylyt said:


> Night 1 is so much better it's not even funny
> 
> Only the main even is worth watching on sunday


I say Edge vs AJ is worthy


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™

I'm genuinely so excited for Mania. Austin alone is a major selling point for me, couple of other matches have me pumped.. that all said, the two night card mostly does suck.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509825353950412810


----------



## Erik.

Looks like even the Wrestlemania sign is starting to fall asleep.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Stage looks nice as always.
With the trimmed roster they have they could go back to the one night 4 hour show.
3 years ago they tried to get everyone on the card and now they dont even have their midcard champions on the card. Weird.

Also where is Priest? No Kickoff matches? The Card?
Wtf is this.


----------



## Erik.

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Stage looks nice as always.
> With the trimmed roster they have they could go back to the one night 4 hour show.
> 3 years ago they tried to get everyone on the card and now they dont even have their midcard champions on the card. Weird.
> 
> Also where is Priest? No Kickoff matches? The Card?
> Wtf is this.


Is it true that the intercontinental championship hasn't been defended on a PPV since last Wrestlemania?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Erik. said:


> Is it true that the intercontinental championship hasn't been defended on a PPV since last Wrestlemania?


I dont even fully remember last years WrestleMania. Only the Main Events and Bad Bunny. Forgettable boring show.
But i know Nakamura defended it on some kickoff shows last year i think.


----------



## FrankieDs316

The Wrestlemania 38 stage is 🔥🔥🔥 Much better then the last WM stage at AT&T stadium.


----------



## FrankieDs316

RainmakerV2 said:


> Edge vs. AJ getting moved to Saturday makes me think the KO show is gonna be angle to set up a match on Sunday or Rollins opponent isnt showing til Sunday. Saturday is way too stacked compared to Sunday now. Somethings going on.


It was moved back to Sunday


----------



## RainmakerV2

FrankieDs316 said:


> It was moved back to Sunday


I know, my friend just gave me bad info lol


----------



## Spartan117

Updated news from WON about a bunch of stuff. They talked about ticket sales for Wrestlemania 38 too. As it stands of the latest update, both Night 1 and Night 2 have about 5k tickets left. The seating is only set up for 65k. In contrast, WM32 at the same stadium was set up for 82k or 84k I believe. That event sold 79k tickets. This would also mean the current sales are around 60k for each night.

WWE have sold a lot of tickets late in the game, with this coming Smackdown being the biggest non-PPV wrestling event in North America for attendance. They predict they will get close to the 65k number for both nights of WM since they usually move a lot of tickets during the final few days. Expect a sell-out or close enough. Surprisingly enough, Austin's announcement didn't create a big uptick in sales. Night 1 got a boost of 2k ticket sales initially but it's now balanced out. I'm guessing the fact they didn't announce it as a match affected that. We'll have to wait for the next financial report to get the paid attendance but we'll be able to figure out a lot based off it.

All time attendance for WM as it stands (actual paid attendance for 2-10 according to financial reports, and I put their average ticket price in brackets):

1. *WM3* - 78-83k estimated*
2. *WM32* - 79.9k - (ATP $216)
3. *WM29* - 68.9k - (ATP - $178)
4. *WM23* - 68.5k - (ATP - $77)
5. *WM24* - 65.7k - (ATP - $88)
6. *WM33* - 64.9k - (ATP - $223)
7. *WM26* - 64.1k - (ATP - $85)
8. *WM35* - 63k - (ATP - $268)
9. *WM27 *- 62.6k - (ATP - $105)
10. *WM28* - 62.4k - (ATP - $142)

*WM3 is estimated as there has been a lot of dispute. Read this article for a basic idea: https://deadspin.com/how-many-people-were-actually-at-wrestlemania-iii-a-de-1824178481

All time Wrestlemania live gates:

1. *WM32* - $17.3 million
2. *WM35* - $16.9 million
3. *WM33* - $14.5 million
4. *WM34* - $14.1 million
5. *WM31* - $12.6 million
6. *WM29* - $12.3 million
7. *WM30* - $10.9 million
8. *WM28* - $8.9 million
9. *WM25* - $7.2 million
10. *WM27* - $6.6 million

WM38 should fall somewhere between WM24 and WM27 for a single night in terms of paid attendance. Obviously both nights will take the top spot. Gate will obviously be the highest ever, but how high will depend on the average ticket price. Prices this year more in line with WM35 ticket prices, compared to last year where they were very low compared to modern Reigns era of WMs.

Average ticket prices for recent WMs (this is basically the gate divided by paid attendance):

*WM37* - $151
*WM36* - N/A
*WM35* - $268
*WM34* - $235
*WM33* - $223
*WM32* - $216
*WM31* - $218
*WM30* - $183
*WM29* - $178
*WM28* - $142
*WM27* - $105
*WM26* - $85
*WM25* - $123
*WM24* - $88
*WM23* - $77


----------



## rich110991

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509992120110788616
Killed it 😂😂😂


----------



## Prescott1189

I don't know bout y'all but I'm really looking forward to see what Wrestlemania weekend brings to the table cause last night's 2022 Hall of Fame induction ceremony was such an emotional atmosphere especially with The Undertaker who deserves to be inducted I mean the ovaution he got was well deserving but now we starting with NXT Stand & Deliver this afternoon at 1pm featuring 4 stacked matches depending how long the event will be then tonight Night 1 for the stupendous Wrestlemania 38 so I just hope it all lives up to the hype. Hope everyone enjoys Wrestlemania weekend cause I'm getting off this there's too many spoilers lol.


----------



## Dolorian

Predictions for Night 1...

*Becky vs. Bianca*
This along with Reigns/Lesnar are the matches I am looking forward to the most at Mania this year and like that match the outcome could easily go either way here. I really want Becky to retain here but I think they will have Bianca pull out the win.

*Rey and Dominik Mysterio vs. The Miz and Logan Paul*
I think Miz and Paul get the win here.

*Drew McIntyre vs. Happy Corbin*
This will likely be a good psychical match like the ones Drew had with Sheamus some time ago. Drew is of course winning here.

*The Usos vs. Nakamura and Boogs*
I think the Usos retain here.

*The New Day vs. Sheamus and Ridge*
New Day get the win here.

*Seth Rollins vs. TBA*
I think Rollins is definitely losing this match no matter who he is facing. A lot of people think it will be Cody but I think that the likes of Shane, Gable Stevenson or even Cena have a good chance at being his opponents. I don't think it will be Taker regardless of his final words last night.

*Charlotte vs. Ronda*
Ronda is winning this one even tho I think Charlotte should retain. In any case it should be a very good physical match similar to the one they had at Survivor Series a few years ago.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Those ticket sales have to be a huge disappointment for both nights. Wow.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Been here in Dallas for about a day now. Pretty much every fan I’ve ran into have said they are looking forward to Lesnar vs Reigns. Anyone saying there is no interest in this match is flat out wrong.


----------



## Teemu™

FrankieDs316 said:


> Been here in Dallas for about a day now. Pretty much every fan I’ve ran into have said they are looking forward to Lesnar vs Reigns. Anyone saying there is no interest in this match is flat out wrong.


Nice, dude! I hope you have a great, fun weekend! 
Must be cool to see Austin in action live. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Anyway, looking forward to Rollins/Cody. If it's Cody, it will definitely steal the weekend. If there's anything to learn from this year's build; it's that stacking Titles and having a longer build for matches doesn't necessarily equate to quality, excitement, ticket sales, or anything, really.


----------



## Erik.

They sold out for this shit yet?

Or they going to announce The Rock will be their live via satellite to push it over?


----------



## FrankieDs316

Teemu™ said:


> Nice, dude! I hope you have a great, fun weekend!
> Must be cool to see Austin in action live. I can't even imagine.


Literally a dream come true for me. Never saw Austin live in action before


----------



## Teemu™

I'm looking forward to how the set looks and stuff. WrestleMania is about more than just the matches, to be honest. I will admit that the card isn't very interesting to me, but it's most likely just me being old than anything else. I actually haven't seen a full WrestleMania since 30, I think. And even prior to that, I think 28 was about where my full-time watching stopped. So despite the card, I'm kind of excited just to watch a live WrestleMania for the first time in years. And I'm looking forward to Austin, and the main event.


----------



## ThirdMan

FrankieDs316 said:


> Been here in Dallas for about a day now. Pretty much every fan I’ve ran into have said they are looking forward to Lesnar vs Reigns. Anyone saying there is no interest in this match is flat out wrong.


The crowd wasn't responsive to their Mania 34 match because Reigns was mis-cast as the underdog babyface, and given his push, the fans weren't buying it. Here, both men are very comfortable in their roles, and they're both getting very strong reactions from the crowds every week. Unlike the previous two Manias where they headlined, the Mania 38 crowd, assuming they're not exhausted from a long show (34 was 5 hours, these shows are only scheduled for 4 hours), will probably be hot for their match.


----------



## God Movement

AEW basically becomes irrelevant for this entire weekend. Wrestlemania is THAT big.


----------



## rich110991

God Movement said:


> AEW basically becomes irrelevant for this entire weekend. Wrestlemania is THAT big.


If Dynamite was on tonight I’d be watching it 🤣


----------



## God Movement

rich110991 said:


> If Dynamite was on tonight I’d be watching it 🤣


You and about 7 other people. Everyone else (casuals included) are tuning into Mania.


----------



## Erik.

God Movement said:


> AEW basically becomes irrelevant for this entire weekend. Wrestlemania is THAT big.


Can't be that irrelevant.

You've gone out of your way to mention them in the Wrestlemania thread.


----------



## rich110991

God Movement said:


> You and about 7 other people. Everyone else (casuals included) are tuning into Mania.


Good job they don’t have a show tonight then. 

Btw, I’ll be watching Mania, just because it’s Mania, like most other people, not because WWE has me gripped with their compelling weekly TV.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Is there a list of matches for the kick-off/pre-shows? I personally don't care for it, but you'd have thought they'd have saved the Andre the Giant Battle Royal for one of them.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I have hard time believing they will have both Women's titles change hands tonight. I also can't see them having Becky lose one week after getting her hair cut. 

Predictions: Becky retains, Ronda wins


----------



## Dolorian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510354055360565256
Looks good honestly.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The dirt sheets love to ruin WWE surprises, I'm a little surprised no ones confirmed or denied whether Cody is backstage. Unless they're hiding him on a bus and bringing him to gorilla last minute. Which is possible.


----------



## Sincere

The Boy Wonder said:


> Predictions: Becky retains


Hopefully


----------



## Spartan117

Austin and Owens getting top billing in advertising for WM Saturday. Seems like the Reddit insider who predicted several things accurately will be right with this too. Austin and Owens closing is definitely the right call. He mentioned Bianca and Becky would open. Looking at the Saturday card, I think this match order would be good with that opener in mind:

KO Show with Stone Cold - *Main Event*
Charlotte vs. Ronda
The Usos vs. Nakamura and Boogs
Seth vs. ??? (Cody)
Rey and Dominik vs. Miz and Logan
Drew vs. Corbin
The New Day vs. Sheamus and Holland
Becky vs. Bianca


----------



## Mr316

RainmakerV2 said:


> The dirt sheets love to ruin WWE surprises, I'm a little surprised no ones confirmed or denied whether Cody is backstage. Unless they're hiding him on a bus and bringing him to gorilla last minute. Which is possible.


The closer we’re getting to Mania, the less I believe it’s gonna be Cody.


----------



## Dolorian

Sincere said:


> Hopefully


It is the rational booking decision.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Sincere said:


> Hopefully


Not hopefully. I guarantee it. She needs to be kept strong for next year's match with Ronda.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Mr316 said:


> The closer we’re getting to Mania, the less I believe it’s gonna be Cody.



I just don't see who else. If it's really Steveson thats a horrible spot to put him in for no reason. Taker in some 3 minute match would also be pointless and Shane would be shit on like crazy.


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> The closer we’re getting to Mania, the less I believe it’s gonna be Cody.


Come on.

You're honestly going to just dismiss ALL of the hints they've given you that it's Cody?

This isn't some throw away B-PPV - it's WrestleMania and WWE have rightfully played into every single rumour it's Cody Rhodes. It's been confirmed by numerous people within the wrestling industry that Cody has signed with the company.

Of course it's going to be him.


----------



## Mr316

Look at those fucking biceps on Austin.


----------



## rich110991

No way should Bianca beat Becky


----------



## Spartan117

Yeah, Seth's match is obviously Cody. I could see a swerve with Taker, but I put that as a very slim possibility. Otherwise, it's gonna be Rhodes beating Seth. And that will set up their feud post-WM to reintroduce Cody to WWE audiences.


----------



## Sincere

The Boy Wonder said:


> Not hopefully.


Yes, hopefully.


----------



## Spartan117

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 119663
> 
> Look at those fucking biceps on Austin.


Austin got a bit of a belly in that pic. I was hoping he'd walk out in his ring gear just because of the visual and how the room temperature would immediately change if the Texas crowd heard that glass shatter and he walked out like the old Stone Cold. This makes me think that won't happen.

Damn I'm excited to see this. Just want a 5-7 minute ass whooping all over AT&T. Bring back those Rikishi at No Mercy 2000 memories.


----------



## Mr316

Austin is coming out with the black leather vest.


----------



## ThirdMan

The Boy Wonder said:


> Not hopefully. I guarantee it. She needs to be kept strong for next year's match with Ronda.


This version of Becky doesn't have to be kept strong. It's a simple story of her losing, taking things into perspective, and then recapturing her previous form as a babyface, leading to the Ronda feud.

A lot can happen in a few months, much less a year's time.


----------



## Spartan117

Mr316 said:


> Austin is coming out with the black leather vest.


I'd accept this too. Granted if he was in his ring gear, the leather vest would be present too. But they could make it work with the jean shorts and leather vest instead. It'd bring less overall focus to the midsection too. At his age, he's going to have old man legs too, so the ring gear would potentially backfire because he will look old despite being in good shape.

I just want the immediate visual to signal to the crowd "shit just got real". Something like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Becky should definitely retain. Bianca hasn't won the fans over at all in this feud and has honestly done a terrible job in this feud.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

No way Roux's parents go 0-2 tonight.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh shit Kermit just confirmed it's Cody.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Rosenberg talks with more energy, enthusiasm and confidence than when he talks about real sports on the Michael Kay Show, I don't get it.


----------



## Teemu™

I absolutely hate that that Rosenberg guy is now "in the business". Fucking ugly, bald manlet. He looks like someone who could be posting here, he does not belong on TV. He's a fan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh shit Kermit just confirmed it's Cody.


Who is Kermit?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'm going into this WrestleMania with no sleep and still slightly tipsy but fuck it I'm looking forward to it. I had a good night and what a way to ring in the morning.


----------



## toontownman

Teemu™ said:


> I absolutely hate that that Rosenberg guy is now "in the business". Fucking ugly, bald manlet. He looks like someone who could be posting here, he does not belong on TV. He's a fan.


How do you feel about Maria Menouos, Pat Macafee and Sam Roberts?


----------



## shadow_spinner

NGL Seth vs. Carmelo Hayes would be a hell of a match


----------



## shadow_spinner

Teemu™ said:


> I absolutely hate that that Rosenberg guy is now "in the business". Fucking ugly, bald manlet. He looks like someone who could be posting here, he does not belong on TV. He's a fan.


He's already on TV talking real sports, why feel offended by him talking wrestling? Who cares


----------



## Teemu™

toontownman said:


> How do you feel about Maria Menouos, Pat Macafee and Sam Roberts?


Pat and Maria are attractive people who belong on TV and look like they are somebodies. Sam Roberts doesn't.


----------



## Oracle

Showstopper said:


> Who is Kermit?


Nobody he's some dude who claims he knows shit and backtracks and makes shit up


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Oracle said:


> Nobody he's some dude who claims he knows shit and backtracks and makes shit up


There was a lot of hype about a RAW episode a couple of weeks ago after someone on Reddit (wrongly) claimed Cody was going to return that night. Was that Reddit user "Kermit"?


----------



## yeahright2

Oracle said:


> Nobody he's some dude who claims he knows shit and backtracks and makes shit up


Meltzer?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Cody and Seth are two of the smoothest wrestlers in the world. If they get enough time they will steal the show.


----------



## Erik.

Why do you need some random reddit user to tell you it's Cody?

The WWE have pretty much told you it's him for the last month or so.

Are we really at the point where we're gonna act surprised when Cody comes out?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Erik. said:


> Why do you need some random reddit user to tell you it's Cody?
> 
> The WWE have pretty much told you it's him for the last month or so.
> 
> Are we really at the point where we're gonna act surprised when Cody comes out?


Yes. Because WWE has disappointed us so many times


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

They've dragged out/milked the Undertaker's retirement for 5 years at this point (ever since he lost to Reigns at WM 33 and left his hat in the ring)


----------



## A PG Attitude

Who the fuck is this guy


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Random TikTok guy getting booed. This crowd is promising.


----------



## Prosper

Cody vs Rollins should main event honestly.


----------



## Sincere

lmao @ the crowd shitting on this josh richards random


----------



## toontownman

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Random TikTok guy getting booed. This crowd is promising.


Who are you? chants?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

A clown like Josh Richards has to have the same first name as me. _facepalm_


----------



## Teemu™

Fuck that guy is handsome. The amount of pussy he gets is unreal.


----------



## Sincere

Who the fuck is josh richards even?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Soon we gonna have Tik tokers competing in a match at WrestleMania. Casuals gonna love it.


----------



## FriedTofu

Is this guy the Wish version of Logan Paul?


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Soon we gonna have Tik tokers competing in a match at WrestleMania. Casuals gonna love it.


WrestleMania 40: Into the Metaverse


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Wrestlemania match order lineup for Night 1



Spoiler



The schedule order is planned as follows as this afternoon, which is always subject to change--

- Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs vs. Usos was slated to kick off the show

- Drew McIntyre vs. Happy Corbin

- Mysterios vs. Logan Paul & Miz

- Bianca Belair vs. Becky Lynch

- Seth Rollins vs. TBD

- Hall of Fame honored

- Ronda Rousey vs. Charlotte Flair

- New Day vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland (w/ Butch). This was set to be a quicker match as of today.

- KO Show with Stone Cold Steve Austin

- Internally, Seth Rollins' opponent is still listed as " an opponent of Vince McMahon's choosing"

- KO Show, Rollins vs. TBD and Rousey vs. Flair were scheduled to get the most time as of Saturday afternoon

- John Cena's agent was scheduled to travel into Dallas this week, but WWE didn't have Cena himself internally slated to fly in. Perhaps he could travel by boat, but that doesn't seem like it would get him there.

- Shane McMahon was only expected in town through Saturday.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Is the reason for showing the same damn Stone Cold promo so many times because it contains subliminal messaging? If I play it backwards, will I hear "yvaN eht noiJ"?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Anticipating this I'm set.


----------



## toontownman

Teemu™ said:


> Pat and Maria are attractive people who belong on TV and look like they are somebodies. Sam Roberts doesn't.


You must hate half of the current wrestling world! I do prefer Sam over Pete Rosenberg, I don't think the latter really adds much, I don't find him horrible though. He must bring lots of social media followers or something to the show.


----------



## FriedTofu

So weird a promo segment is the main event for night one.


----------



## ty1990

Rollins V Cody will be lit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Will the show be 3 hours long?
6 matches and 1 segment wont take much time.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Technically, that "Stunner" from that Christian kid was more of an RKO. Revoke his ticket.


----------



## toontownman

Kids so happy to be interviewed!


----------



## ty1990

Fuck this is cringe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder

They're opening the show with Corbin and McIntyre? SMH.


----------



## toontownman

More gold from KO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow. Tonight is the much stronger line-up.


----------



## Teemu™

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Will the show be 3 hours long?
> 6 matches and 1 segment wont take much time.


Entrances take longer in a stadium. And then there's hype packages and stuff. Some skits. Transitions. I could see them stretching it to 4. Cody's entrance alone takes 20 minutes.


----------



## RogueSlayer

KO having the time of his life doing this feud, so much better than him wrestling matches on a shitty YouTube show like Dark Elevator lol


----------



## Prosper

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Wrestlemania match order lineup for Night 1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The schedule order is planned as follows as this afternoon, which is always subject to change--
> 
> - Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs vs. Usos was slated to kick off the show
> 
> - Drew McIntyre vs. Happy Corbin
> 
> - Mysterios vs. Logan Paul & Miz
> 
> - Bianca Belair vs. Becky Lynch
> 
> - Seth Rollins vs. TBD
> 
> - Hall of Fame honored
> 
> - Ronda Rousey vs. Charlotte Flair
> 
> - New Day vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland (w/ Butch). This was set to be a quicker match as of today.
> 
> - KO Show with Stone Cold Steve Austin
> 
> - Internally, Seth Rollins' opponent is still listed as " an opponent of Vince McMahon's choosing"
> 
> - KO Show, Rollins vs. TBD and Rousey vs. Flair were scheduled to get the most time as of Saturday afternoon
> 
> - John Cena's agent was scheduled to travel into Dallas this week, but WWE didn't have Cena himself internally slated to fly in. Perhaps he could travel by boat, but that doesn't seem like it would get him there.
> 
> - Shane McMahon was only expected in town through Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is some terrible match placement. First hour and a half is gonna be dreadful, I hate this 2 night shit.


----------



## AliFrazier100

HELP

On Peacock, when I click on the screen shot for WM 38, it just takes me to a bigger version of the picture with Austin and KO. Did anyone else have this problem? How did you fix it?

Edit: The Spanish version works for me, and it's all in English. That'll work.


----------



## A PG Attitude

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Wrestlemania match order lineup for Night 1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The schedule order is planned as follows as this afternoon, which is always subject to change--
> 
> - Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs vs. Usos was slated to kick off the show
> 
> - Drew McIntyre vs. Happy Corbin
> 
> - Mysterios vs. Logan Paul & Miz
> 
> - Bianca Belair vs. Becky Lynch
> 
> - Seth Rollins vs. TBD
> 
> - Hall of Fame honored
> 
> - Ronda Rousey vs. Charlotte Flair
> 
> - New Day vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland (w/ Butch). This was set to be a quicker match as of today.
> 
> - KO Show with Stone Cold Steve Austin
> 
> - Internally, Seth Rollins' opponent is still listed as " an opponent of Vince McMahon's choosing"
> 
> - KO Show, Rollins vs. TBD and Rousey vs. Flair were scheduled to get the most time as of Saturday afternoon
> 
> - John Cena's agent was scheduled to travel into Dallas this week, but WWE didn't have Cena himself internally slated to fly in. Perhaps he could travel by boat, but that doesn't seem like it would get him there.
> 
> - Shane McMahon was only expected in town through Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a really bad match order. First three matched are all filler. Crowds gonna be dead for first hour


----------



## Erik.

AliFrazier100 said:


> HELP
> 
> On Peacock, when I click on the screen shot for WM 38, it just takes me to a bigger version of the picture with Austin and KO. Did anyone else have this problem? How did you fix it?


Sounds like a blessing


----------



## FriedTofu

Charlotte vs Ronda is going to get shit on so badly on the same night as Bianca vs Becky.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Well I guess I don't have Peacock Premium lmao


----------



## A PG Attitude

Loving this metallica Reigns Lesnar package


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Sounds like a blessing


Decided to give the show a watch? 😂 Gonna be a funny night


----------



## Sincere

Showstopper said:


> Wow. Tonight is the much stronger line-up.


Of course. Not only did they put Seth and Becky on the same night. 










They also put KO/SCSA with them. No contest.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

AliFrazier100 said:


> HELP
> 
> On Peacock, when I click on the screen shot for WM 38, it just takes me to a bigger version of the picture with Austin and KO. Did anyone else have this problem? How did you fix it?


Perhaps the stream doesn't become active until closer to the start of the show (it's still an hour away)?


----------



## itsbeenawhile

A PG Attitude said:


> That's a really bad match order. First three matched are all filler. Crowds gonna be dead for first hour


They should've added New Day to the tag title match, made Drew vs Corbin a gimmick match and found something else for Sheamus and crew to do


----------



## Prosper

The set looks dope I’ll give them that.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I hope that match order is wrong. Wtf. You can literally skip the first hour and a half.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Jesus everyone still loves Ronda lol


----------



## toontownman

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Jesus everyone still loves Ronda lol


Was just going to say. Must be plants lol


----------



## Garmonbozia

Looking forward to the Rollins match and Steve Austin segment. Maybe Ronda Rousey match too.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Teemu™ said:


> Entrances take longer in a stadium. And then there's hype packages and stuff. Some skits. Transitions. I could see them stretching it to 4. Cody's entrance alone takes 20 minutes.


I doubt he gets a HHH-esque entrance.


----------



## Teemu™

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Jesus everyone still loves Ronda lol


She's a star and one of the top draws in the world.


----------



## A PG Attitude

RainmakerV2 said:


> I hope that match order is wrong. Wtf. You can literally skip the first hour and a half.


It should kick off with Bianca Becky, they need some distance between the two womens title matches.


----------



## wwetna1

RainmakerV2 said:


> No way lol, source?


They have also played Here Comes The Money too 😂 for real in attendance


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Decided to give the show a watch? 😂 Gonna be a funny night


Probably not tonight. 

I'll be awake as me and the wife will be gaming tonight so when my social pops off with Cody/Rollins, I may tune in to hear AEW chants and then off again until Austin pops up.


----------



## FriedTofu

The match order is fine. Tag matches bring out the energy which is what you want in the first match. Shinsuke is a smark bait and the Usos always deliver in matches. Also, Logan Paul and Miz are heat magnet so they can keep the energy going after the Drew/Corbin match.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

FriedTofu said:


> Charlotte vs Ronda is going to get shit on so badly on the same night as Bianca vs Becky.


Deadass...same way Asuka/Rhea looked last year and they were on different nights


----------



## Garmonbozia

They should open with the Seth Rollins match.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Its their own fault having such a lackluster midcard.
They could have had a Balor vs McInytre match, IC title ladder match or i dont know something that keeps the crowd interested. Outside of 3 or 4 matches Mania card sucks this year.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Oh Dear God Jake Paul LMAO


----------



## A PG Attitude

Jake Paul drunk as fuck


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Im honestly shocked Jake is on the pre show. He a way bigger draw than Logan lmao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Jake Paul makes Ronda look like The Rock


----------



## FriedTofu

itsbeenawhile said:


> Deadass...same way Asuka/Rhea looked last year and they were on different nights


Nope. Rhea and Asuka are beloved by the crowd unlike the other two.


----------



## wwetna1

itsbeenawhile said:


> They should've added New Day to the tag title match, made Drew vs Corbin a gimmick match and found something else for Sheamus and crew to do


The Usos are the ppv kickoff kings … They will have a stadium full of people into whatever they do. They always do and are the wwe go to open a ppv.


The imagery of the bloodline opening and closing ppv strong makes sense too


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Damn Jerry that was so bad I had to mute my tv lmao


----------



## toontownman

Paul is class. If we don't get both Paul brothers in the ring together at somepoint this year. I would be surprised. Quality heels.


----------



## DaSlacker

They desperately need to come out of this show with some good storylines. Once Lesnar/Reigns is finished with, Ronda and Austin and the celebrities are gone again, the hype of WrestleMania has passed. Will be a long, tough summer.


----------



## Mr316

These poor bastards can’t handle Jake on the mic.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I don’t know one Paul brother from the next. Can’t stand either but I can’t hate the game. 

This one had a long night in Deep Ellum I see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A PG Attitude

FriedTofu said:


> The match order is fine. Tag matches bring out the energy which is what you want in the first match. Shinsuke is a smark bait and the Usos always deliver in matches. Also, Logan Paul and Miz are heat magnet so they can keep the energy going after the Drew/Corbin match.


You're a glass half full guy. Guarantee the crowd is dead until match 4.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Steiner: He's fat!
Paul: He's little!


----------



## wwetna1

FriedTofu said:


> Nope. Rhea and Asuka are beloved by the crowd unlike the other two.


😂 come off it Rhea isn’t over. She wasn’t over when they gave her her push off Charlotte and Bianca before Bianca got hers. She’s still not over or more important than Charlotte now either as Charlotte can out pop, out talk; and out work her while half trying.

Asuka is over but Rhea is a god damn joke. She’s not even Carmella over let alone Charlotte over


----------



## wwetna1

A PG Attitude said:


> You're a glass half full guy. Guarantee the crowd is dead until match 4.


It’s the Usos, Rey Mysterio, and Miz … come the fuck on and Nakamura is mad over too every place he steps in


----------



## ty1990

People don’t appreciate how much of an amazing heel Jake is lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

These clowns are so not used being off script that they don’t know how to react to Jake Paul.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I’m late and still don’t know who that Disney tick rock person was.

And if “I don’t want to be here” were a person it’s JBL and Lawler.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toontownman

Excellent TV lol. Booker just working out if Paul is playing or he might have to jump him before he attacks a fan lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Jake Paul roasting the crowd lol. That dude would make an amazing addition to the roster as a cocky heel.


----------



## TMTT

ty1990 said:


> People don’t appreciate how much of an amazing heel Jake is lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Born asshole.


----------



## FriedTofu

wwetna1 said:


> 😂 come off it Rhea isn’t over. She wasn’t over when they gave her her push off Charlotte and Bianca before Bianca got hers. She’s still not over or more important than Charlotte now either as Charlotte can out pop, out talk; and out work her while half trying.
> 
> Asuka is over but Rhea is a god damn joke. She’s not even Carmella over let alone Charlotte over


Rhea was the most over among Charlotte and Nikki during their short feud over the title. I know that is a low bar to cross but that were what people going to houseshows was saying. Rhea is a crowd favorite whether you like it or not.


----------



## PrinceofPush

Hope Logan shocks the world tonight!


----------



## wwetna1

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Im honestly shocked Jake is on the pre show. He a way bigger draw than Logan lmao


It’s smart bait because the pre show is on YouTube and USA


----------



## A PG Attitude

wwetna1 said:


> 😂 come off it Rhea isn’t over. She wasn’t over when they gave her her push off Charlotte and Bianca before Bianca got hers. She’s still not over or more important than Charlotte now either as Charlotte can out pop, out talk; and out work her while half trying.
> 
> Asuka is over but Rhea is a god damn joke. She’s not even Carmella over let alone Charlotte over


100%


----------



## Paul12907

Paul brothers such fantastic natural heels lol


----------



## wwetna1

FriedTofu said:


> Rhea was the most over among Charlotte and Nikki during their short feud over the title. I know that is a low bar to cross but that were what people going to houseshows was saying. Rhea is a crowd favorite whether you like it or not.


Yeah she’s a crowd favorite half of a comedy act team like The Hurricane … she’s not an I stand on my own star. Hell Naomi is more over and better in the ring that Rhea


----------



## Mr316

Great. Vinny Mac now putting plants in halloween costumes in the crowd.


----------



## FriedTofu

ty1990 said:


> People don’t appreciate how much of an amazing heel Jake is lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate being a real asshole irl is seen as a positive in sports entertainment. _shrugs_


----------



## toontownman

Paul12907 said:


> Paul brothers such fantastic natural heels lol


A shoe in for summerslam if Logan does well tonight!


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

WWE has more backstage reporters than wrestlers on the roster these days, it feels.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Ummm Rhea better meet that fan!


----------



## The Boy Wonder

That young Rhea fan is awesome.


----------



## PrinceofPush

God, I hope Wrestlemania comes back to Levi's Stadium one day...


----------



## Mainboy

When you're buzzing for WM but see the first few matches of the night.


----------



## Trophies

Young Rhea fan already practicing wrestling moves shoving people away lol


----------



## FriedTofu

wwetna1 said:


> Yeah she’s a crowd favorite half of a comedy act team like The Hurricane … she’s not an I stand on my own star. Hell Naomi is more over and better in the ring that Rhea


Ok...now you are just straight hating.


----------



## Cooper09

That Rhea fan was a right heel shoving that little girl out the way


----------



## Paul12907

This the first time ive seen the Big E bump - wtf the way his body went limp. So glad hes still able to even move.


----------



## A PG Attitude

wwetna1 said:


> It’s the Usos, Rey Mysterio, and Miz … come the fuck on and Nakamura is mad over too every place he steps in


They're throwaway smackdown matches with no heat.


----------



## TMTT

They really fucked Pete Dunne.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

"The tightest small package of all time"


----------



## toontownman

New day 70's dapper. Nice.


----------



## Erik.

A PG Attitude said:


> They're throwaway smackdown matches with no heat.


I'm surprised they are even that.

I heard Smackdown was the A show. Jeez.


----------



## DaSlacker

Mainboy said:


> When you're buzzing for WM but see the first few matches of the night.
> 
> View attachment 119669


It kinda makes sense though. The crowd starts hot at these stadium shows, for every little thing. It's been holding their attention for 3-5 hours that's tricky. Spoonfeed then give the main meal lol


----------



## sailord

Lol dam woods butch botch n bitch


----------



## Paul12907

Cant agree with the interviewer about the style here, I've definatly seen Xavier in nicer things


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

How will Xavier Woods get his crown over that afro?


----------



## toontownman

Erik. said:


> I'm surprised they are even that.
> 
> I heard Smackdown was the A show. Jeez.


No it is "a show" not "The show"


----------



## TMTT

Paul12907 said:


> Cant agree with the interviewer about the style here, I've definatly seen Xavier in nicer things


He has that pornstar look.


----------



## PrinceofPush

JESUS, Wood's PIPES.


----------



## Paul12907

TMTT said:


> He has that pornstar look.


I'd love to see a fashion book about things he likes to be inside, I bet it would be a real Paige turner.


----------



## Mr316

TMTT said:


> He has that pornstar look.


Well. He does have a tape on the internet.


----------



## FriedTofu

A PG Attitude said:


> They're throwaway smackdown matches with no heat.


There were worse matches at mania. Multi-men tag matches to have everybody one the card and a couple of the Shield duds when they were a trio.


----------



## the_hound

Paul12907 said:


> Cant agree with the interviewer about the style here, I've definatly seen Xavier in nicer things


paige?


----------



## toontownman

Woah wtf. Rosenberg calling Sheamus, Holland and Dunne out as Butch botch and bitch on the panel on live tv! 😲


----------



## Mr316

Did they manage to get into an awkward argument talking about a scripted wrestling match?


----------



## A PG Attitude

FriedTofu said:


> There were worse matches at mania. Multi-men tag matches to have everybody one the card and a couple of the Shield duds when they were a trio.


You're missing the point. They are opening the show with three filler matches. That's not how you get a crowd going at the start of your show. Compare it to the opening matches of previous manias and its a big drop off in quality.

37 - lashley vs drew wwe title
35 - seth vs lesnar universal title 
34 - balor miz rollins ic title
33 - styles vs shane 
32 - ic title ladder match
31 - ic title ladder match 
30 - hhh vs bryan


----------



## Paul12907

Big E manages to be more positve about having a broken neck, than I do about having a steak 30s overcooked


----------



## troyag93

Does Jerry Lawler have spray can hair on?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Big E def piped her down lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Erik. said:


> I'm surprised they are even that.
> 
> I heard Smackdown was the A show. Jeez.


Not watching, but has most post in thread already lmfao


----------



## wwetna1

A PG Attitude said:


> You're missing the point. They are opening the show with three filler matches. That's not how you get a crowd going at the start of your show. Compare it to the opening matches of previous manias and its a big drop off in quality.


It’s the Usos. The usos have pretty much opened every ppv for a year hard and strong for wwe and closed many sds working matches … what are you whining about? There’s no point there when you know the Usos always put out a good match, get a crowd pumped, and it’s a standard for them to set the tone on ppv.

I mean you can call Miz and Rey filler but they are two of the most over heel and face acts there are. Paul has been a ppv draw in his career and has a bigger following that most your Midcard acts. What are we arguing here that The Usos, Miz, and Rey won’t have a crowds response? Because that’s just stupidity at its finest

Even Dominic is more over than your Midcard champs solo and then we haven’t touched on Nakamura and Boogs being loved


----------



## Erik.

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Not watching, but has most post in thread already lmfao


Rattles you don't it?

Bless.


----------



## Paul12907

Gotta love how their own Draft Kings basically admits the main event will be finisher spam


----------



## toontownman

I still miss hobo Corbin.


----------



## La Parka

Broke Corbin was fantastic and was quickly ruined with a shitty generic rich guy gimmick


----------



## DaSlacker

The problem is there's no star power outside of Stone Cold Steve Austin. Sheamus, Kofi Kingston, The Miz, Drew McIntyre, Kevin Owens, Shinsuke Nakamura, Cody Rhodes...Even with all the title reigns they're still just lifelong midcard guys to me. Seth isn't much higher and Corbin and Boogs ain't even midcard. The women I still can't take entirely seriously. It feels like half a WrestleMania with the cast of a B show. Way it is, but it's how I feel.


----------



## troyag93

Please tell me this is a pre show match


----------



## FrankieDs316

Inside the stadium. Pretty much almost full looks like WWE is gonna sell out both nights


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Drew sure has fallen pretty far.


----------



## A PG Attitude

wwetna1 said:


> It’s the Usos. The usos have pretty much opened every ppv for a year hard and strong for wwe and closed many sds working matches … what are you whining about? There’s no point there when you know the Usos always put out a good match, get a crowd pumped, and it’s a standard for them to set the tone on ppv.
> 
> I mean you can call Miz and Rey filler but they are two of the most over heel and face acts there are. Paul has been a ppv draw in his career and has a bigger following that most your Midcard acts. What are we arguing here that The Usos, Miz, and Rey won’t have a crowds response? Because that’s just stupidity at its finest
> 
> Even Dominic is more over than your Midcard champs solo and then we haven’t touched on Nakamura and Boogs being loved


These are your last 7 mania openers where there were crowds. Are you honestly telling me with the roster they have available that Nakamura and boogs vs usos is best they can do for an opener considering the openers for the below 7 manias?

37 - lashley vs drew wwe title
35 - seth vs lesnar universal title
34 - balor miz rollins ic title
33 - styles vs shane
32 - ic title ladder match
31 - ic title ladder match
30 - hhh vs bryan


----------



## Erik.

FrankieDs316 said:


> Inside the stadium. Pretty much almost full looks like WWE is gonna sell out both nights


Send us a photo of where you're sitting.


----------



## Paul12907

King literally has worse jokes than Madcap


----------



## Mr316

Poor Jerry is about to get up and leave.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cowboys Stadium holds 100K. The WM there in 2016 sold like 80K seats. But them selling 60K seats for each night is a 'sellout.' Gotta love that logic.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Lawler: "Corbin was so broke, people were breaking into house and leaving things!"

LMAO


----------



## Teemu™

FrankieDs316 said:


> Inside the stadium. Pretty much almost full looks like WWE is gonna sell out both nights


Unlike AEW.


----------



## wwetna1

FrankieDs316 said:


> Inside the stadium. Pretty much almost full looks like WWE is gonna sell out both nights


Filling up nicely even if they did goof up and open the doors later than what they originally sent out. Hell they sent out an alert of the doors being open and they weren’t so people filled in late


----------



## troyag93

Bum ass Corbin was washing paper plates. That's great, would've loved a segment of that


----------



## FriedTofu

A PG Attitude said:


> You're missing the point. They are opening the show with three filler matches. That's not how you get a crowd going at the start of your show. Compare it to the opening matches of previous manias and its a big drop off in quality.
> 
> 37 - lashley vs drew wwe title
> 35 - seth vs lesnar universal title
> 34 - balor miz rollins ic title
> 33 - styles vs shane
> 32 - ic title ladder match
> 31 - ic title ladder match
> 30 - hhh vs bryan


And they are opening with the tag title match with smark bait as one of the participants. Mid card level title match that is similar to the IC matches. Odds are it will be a better match than a short shock factor that was the Seth/Lesnar match.


----------



## wwetna1

Showstopper said:


> Cowboys Stadium holds 100K. The WM there in 2016 sold like 80K seats. But them selling 60K seats for each night is a 'sellout.' Gotta love that logic.


Considering the stadium is set up completely different than it was then because of the literally large ass led house they have housing the star.

It’s like ignoring staples has 4 different capacities with how the lakers, clippers, kings, and sparks arrange it


----------



## Erik.

Showstopper said:


> Cowboys Stadium holds 100K. The WM there in 2016 sold like 80K seats. But them selling 60K seats for each night is a 'sellout.' Gotta love that logic.


Won't they be counting everyone and their dog and the amount of family members in their household as attendees this time round?


----------



## Good Bunny

I wonder if it’s within the realm of possibility to have Becky win, then Ronda wins, and Becky attacks her at the end to challenge for a unification match tomorrow


----------



## troyag93

I didn't watch SD last night. Finn lost and got thrown out by a jobber? That's great


----------



## FrankieDs316

My seats for night


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Erik. said:


> Won't they be counting everyone and their dog and the amount of family members in their household as attendees this time round?


Don't forget surrounding area residents and pets.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Teemu™ said:


> Unlike AEW.


eh? Outside of the stadium shows AEW's PPV's have been outselling WWE's for tickets.


----------



## just_one

Do we know the match order?


----------



## PrinceofPush

STOP.


----------



## Trophies

Booker is the worst lol stop this


----------



## thorwold

Put the strap on Madcap.


----------



## Mr316

I like this guy. 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Booker: Gimme another joke!
Moss: Your wife in the HOF


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Madcap is seriously built. He's giving Lashley a run for his money for best male physique in WWE.


----------



## AliFrazier100

I like bad jokes like that, but Mad Cap Moss isn't funny.


----------



## Charzhino

Hahaha madcapp botching his go home joke. The guy is crayyzyyyy


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Erik. said:


> Rattles you don't it?
> 
> Bless.


----------



## FrankieDs316

WM is for sure sold out by the looks of it. Also the stage is bigger then it was in 2016. It covered up more seats


----------



## Cooper09

Push Madcap to the moon. He is awesome.


----------



## DaSlacker

FrankieDs316 said:


> View attachment 119674
> My seats for night


Damn, that's a nice view


----------



## Mutant God

troyag93 said:


> I didn't watch SD last night. Finn lost and got thrown out by a jobber? That's great


Is he a jobber if he won the match?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Showstopper said:


> Cowboys Stadium holds 100K. The WM there in 2016 sold like 80K seats. But them selling 60K seats for each night is a 'sellout.' Gotta love that logic.


But its 2 Nights!!


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Is Titus O'Neill getting booed?!


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Booker: Gimme another joke!
> Moss: Your wife in the HOF


----------



## Saintpat

wwetna1 said:


> Considering the stadium is set up completely different than it was then because of the literally large ass led house they have housing the star.
> 
> It’s like ignoring staples has 4 different capacities with how the lakers, clippers, kings, and sparks arrange it


It’s like going to any concert with a big stage — I mean anyone should realize that reduces seating capacity because they don’t put people behind the stage. And the WM stage is enormous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Holy shit. I forgot SD was on last night.


----------



## toontownman

wwetna1 said:


> Filling up nicely even if they did goof up and open the doors later than what they originally sent out. Hell they sent out an alert of the doors being open and they weren’t so people filled in late


Pretty impressive if they do get sellouts. NXT seemed pretty close this lunchtime too.


----------



## troyag93

Mutant God said:


> Is he a jobber if he won the match?


That's his future a jobber or cooking in catering. One or the other


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Is the weather forecast bad? I thought they'd have had the roof open.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510397152446529536




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Booker: Gimme another joke!
> Moss: Your wife in the HOF


----------



## Paul12907

Stupendamania Is Running Wild!


----------



## FriedTofu

Kayla works well with just about any wrestlers. Love it.


----------



## Paul12907

FriedTofu said:


> Kayla works well with just about any wrestlers. Love it.


Its hard to work out if she wears too much eye makeup, or gets knocked about by her partner tbh.


----------



## Mutant God

troyag93 said:


> That's his future a jobber or cooking in catering. One or the other


I could see him getting at least one IC Title run


----------



## Cooper09

Crowd really want to boo this lot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

At least this is one the pre-show..


----------



## troyag93

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Is Titus O'Neill getting booed?!


Barking, that's what titus use to do


----------



## Paul12907

troyag93 said:


> Barking, that's what titus use to do


Ah that explains why half the crowd just faceplanted too.


----------



## DaSlacker

FrankieDs316 said:


> WM is for sure sold out by the looks of it. Also the stage is bigger then it was in 2016. It covered up more seats


From your pic there it looks like there's quite a few empty seats in the upper sections. Depending on when picture was taken.


----------



## Garmonbozia

When will THE STUPENDOUS MAN show up?


----------



## wwetna1

DaSlacker said:


> From your pic there it looks like there's quite a few empty seats in the upper sections. Depending on when picture was taken.


They let everyone in over 30 mins late too so moe and more people are walking in … hope they fix that for night 2


----------



## Teemu™

Remember, guys: according to Dub marks, this will be the FINAL WrestleMania. Tony Khan puts Vince out of business by next year. So enjoy this while you can.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Garmonbozia said:


> When will THE STUPENDOUS MAN show up?
> View attachment 119675


Looks a bit generic to me

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948323187238023169


----------



## Teemu™




----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Jerry the king lawler has been fkin terrible tonight. Please retire


----------



## A PG Attitude

People saying it looks sold out must have extremely good eyesight.


----------



## Mr316

20k each. Cheap ass Vince.


BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Jerry the king lawler has been fkin terrible tonight. Please retire


yeah not sure what he’s doing tonight 😂


----------



## wwetna1

Teemu™ said:


> View attachment 119677


😂😂 Vince would by impact first because they have actual value unlike roh … their library, the fact they move some tickets on tours, and impact plus has more subs than NJPW world or Honor club


----------



## Paul12907

Wouldnt be shocked if RandyRondaRousey gets some boos tonight and goes back home to make more babies, she really didnt handle not been an uberface well last time


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This guy they got on now is great on the mic


----------



## FriedTofu

Is WWE paying all these random celebrities to appear on the pre-show or are they selling it as a perk to celebrity fans.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Showstopper said:


> Cowboys Stadium holds 100K. The WM there in 2016 sold like 80K seats. But them selling 60K seats for each night is a 'sellout.' Gotta love that logic.


I was at the 2016 show and they had plenty of empty seats. We were up in Cowboy suite seats. Our entire section had empty seats so people sat where they wanted and propped their feet up on seats. We faced the ramp and wrestlers entered from our right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Teemu™ said:


> View attachment 119677


----------



## Paul12907

The celeb bloke just let slip that its actually gonna be a match?


----------



## toontownman

Panel is having far too much fun today. 

Fast forward to this time tomorrow where they are fatigued and hate being around each other lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I can't even lie..I am going to mark for Cody if it's him tonight lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

toontownman said:


> Panel is having far too much fun today.
> 
> Fast forward to this time tomorrow where they are fatigued and hate being around each other lol


Jerry with his spray can hair is already there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Paul12907 said:


> Wouldnt be shocked if RandyRondaRousey gets some boos tonight and goes back home to make more babies, she really didnt handle not been an uberface well last time


Yes, I don't think her vs Lynch at next year's Mania will definitely happen. I can see tonight being Rousey's last match for good.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Mania starts in a few minutes and theres still stragglers hanging around watching the Preshow panel ffs.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

"Wait till you see Becky tonight!"


----------



## RockOfJericho

Wrestlemania time!


----------



## Oracle

Becky better be cutting that stupid braid off tonight


----------



## Seth Grimes

If they cut Bianca's hair she's gonna lose one of the only things that makes her unique


----------



## Dolorian

Here we go


----------



## Paul12907

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> "Wait till you see Becky tonight!"


From Bigtime Becks to Kryingtime Karen


----------



## Prosper

A PG Attitude said:


> Mania starts in a few minutes and theres still stragglers hanging around watching the Preshow panel ffs.


They saw the match order and said fuck it I can chill for a min.


----------



## Oracle

Seriously ? come on at least start the show hot and not some filler crap


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Wow crowd looks pretty much full already. Gonna be a great night! 

Let's Go Gents and Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_hound

HERE WE FUCKING GO

BRAY FUCKING WYATT


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LET'S FUCKING GO!!!

WRESTLEMANIA BABY!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Missed opportunity to start off the show with Seth Rollins vs Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Seth Grimes

I never have any idea who any of these country singers are


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

"Brantley"?!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This is a terrible rendition


----------



## A PG Attitude

It's impressive they always find musicians to do this that no one outside of USA has ever heard of, every single year.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## La Parka

just get Lillian back


----------



## the_hound

should have had rick boogs do this


----------



## King Gimp

Mania hits different

Let's goo


----------



## drougfree

MURICAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!

as european this is cringe af


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Seth's mystery opponent - an American bald eagle


----------



## Dolorian

Seth Grimes said:


> I never have any idea who any of these country singers are


Except it is Tay, of course


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

A PG Attitude said:


> It's impressive they always find musicians to do this that no one outside of USA has ever heard of, every single year.


I have news for ya', Jack. No one in the USA have ever heard of these guys, either.


----------



## Paul12907

Am I the only one who wants "Wrestling has ONLY ONE royal family" to hit followed by "here comes the money" ? - I'd like cody to come out after, but just for lols


----------



## Stevieg786

This sucks


----------



## RainmakerV2

Brantley Gilbert fucking sucks, so many better country singers out there if they wanted to go that route.


----------



## FrankenTodd

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Damn I miss Leslie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Pretty boring stage design.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dolorian said:


> Except it is Tay, of course


Well, she left country and went pop which is probably why we all know her hahaha


----------



## FrankenTodd

They couldn’t get Garth or Clint Black?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A PG Attitude

Murica sure does like its patriotism.


----------



## Prosper

Cody actually coming out to his AEW music would be some epic shit.


----------



## King Gimp

Marky Mark?


----------



## A PG Attitude

drougfree said:


> MURICAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!
> 
> as european this is cringe af


Yep. Pure eye roll every time there's a USA chant.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FrankenTodd said:


> Damn I miss Leslie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Legend. Can't believe they are going to do Naked Gun with Liam Neeson lol.


----------



## Shaun_27

Good Morning guys! Let's go!


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

A PG Attitude said:


> Murica sure does like its patriotism.


Why didn't he sing "Star Spangled Banner"? That's more of a "banger"


----------



## Adapting

Prosper said:


> Cody actually coming out to his AEW music would be some epic shit.


Hope it's actually him and not Shane...


----------



## Seth Grimes

Prosper said:


> Cody actually coming out to his AEW music would be some epic shit.


It wasn't his "AEW music", he used it well before AEW was even a thing


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MARKY MARK!!!


----------



## Teemu™

A PG Attitude said:


> Murica sure does like its patriotism.


Nothing wrong with patriotism.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

THE BOYHOOD DREAM!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Shouldn’t Marky Mark be at Fenway? Da fuck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul12907

Hey It's Teds friend


----------



## Soul Rex

Idk about watching this show, two nights Mania is confusing and depressing.

Is night 1 a big pre show? lol


----------



## Cooper09

Marky Mark looks anorexic.


----------



## FriedTofu

Nice to see Becky two belt moment will forever be in future Wrestlemania promos.


----------



## La Parka

markie fuckin wahlberg


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

"DADDY'S HOME, WWE UNIVERSE!"


----------



## Teemu™

Soul Rex said:


> Idk about watching this show, two nights Mania is confusing and depressing.
> 
> Is night 1 a big pre show? lol


Basically, yeah. Reigns and Lesnar headline Night 2, so Night 2 is the actual WrestleMania.


----------



## A PG Attitude

FrankenTodd said:


> They couldn’t get Garth or Clint Black?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could go for some Garth. My dad took me to see him twice in the UK when I was 9 back in 93/94.


----------



## Mainboy

Wonder how much he's got paid for that.


----------



## Garmonbozia

Night 2 looks more interesting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

So happy I don't have to watch this tomorrow. Thank Vinny Mac for such a strong lineup tonight.


----------



## Shaun_27

All these great matches tonight and they are starting with the tag?


----------



## La Parka

this is gonna be a long ass night


----------



## King Gimp

"Stupendous" 

"_insanity is doing the same thing_ over and over..."


----------



## FrankenTodd

How many times will Vince yell in Coles earpiece to say STUPENDOUS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Take a shot every time they say "Stupendous" tonight.


----------



## toontownman

Why not get someone from Texas to do the intro. Not that I don't like me some whalberg. 

Also never get why there is a chillout version of America. You want to amp people up don't you?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

THUNDER


----------



## FrankieDs316

Gonna be a great 2 nights


----------



## Oracle

ACDC


----------



## the_hound

NOW YOU'RE FUCKING TALKING


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This has a big time feel! Love it!


----------



## Adapting

Cheerleaders.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

God damn what a spectacle!


----------



## Paul12907

OMG COLE CALLED IT SPECTACULAR NOT STUPENDOUS MARK OUT GOING OFF SCRIPT YES


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Love me some cowgirls


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

You've seen one cheerleader, you've seen them all.


----------



## Stevieg786

National anthem and now cheer leaders.. ‘Muricaaa is such a cringe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This segment will be better than anything on Night 2.


----------



## FrankenTodd

FrankieDs316 said:


> Gonna be a great 2 nights


Have fun at the show!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seth Grimes

"world famous", yeah, sure lmao


----------



## toontownman

Garmonbozia said:


> Night 2 looks more interesting.


Think both nights are balanced ok. 2nd night is lighter though in actual matches.


----------



## Magicman38

Here we go!!!!


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Who next?

Greg Abbott on a zipwire?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Rick Boogs!!!!!


----------



## FrankieDs316

Anybody who says they aren’t watching both nights are lying


----------



## Cooper09

Can't believe Rick Boogs is 34. He looks about 50.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BOOGS!


----------



## Charzhino

Rick Boogs is everything and more than Elias ever was


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Time to mute this dickhead.


----------



## toontownman

Cooper09 said:


> Can't believe Rick Boogs is 34. He looks about 50.


Literally looks older than Roode who is 11 years older


----------



## Erik.

FrankieDs316 said:


> Anybody who says they aren’t watching both nights are lying


I'm starting to think you're lying.

Youre at Wrestlemania and you're on your phone posting on WF ffs.

Enjoy the show you're at.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> Anybody who says they aren’t watching both nights are lying


Stay mad.


----------



## Magicman38

Mcafee is not going to make it through 30
Minutes let alone a full night.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Trophies said:


> Pretty boring stage design.


no it's not lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The crowd is actually reacting to Boogs and Nakamura, puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Adapting




----------



## Dark Emperor

Look at that crowd. So much for Meltzer claiming they were struggling to sell tickets.


----------



## Mainboy

Good to see the Freddie Mercury of WWE again.


----------



## Seafort

Adapting said:


>


If only the table would collapse.


----------



## toontownman

Boogs is getting some gold tonight!


----------



## Dolorian

Dark Emperor said:


> Look at that crowd. So much for Meltzer claiming they were struggling to sell tickets.


Meltzer has no credibility when It comes to anything WWE at this point.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Pat kills me lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> The crowd is actually reacting to Boogs and Nakamura, puts a smile on my face.


Boogs is a star


----------



## Seafort

Dark Emperor said:


> Look at that crowd. So much for Meltzer claiming they were struggling to sell tickets.


About 30K less than six years ago. That said, impressive for a two night show.


----------



## Irish Jet

McAfee is life.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Dolorian said:


> Meltzer has no credibility when It comes to anything WWE at this point.


Meltzer and Ringside news have zero credibility


----------



## La Parka

LIGHT EM ALL UP


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Pat and Cole is a good announce team. One good thing about SD, I guess.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Plenty of empty rows of seats in the floor area.


----------



## TMTT

Lukewarm crowd.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

McAfee is so good at what he does.


----------



## Stevieg786

2 nights sucks btw, should have been 1


----------



## the_hound

tony khan wanks dogs sign hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Seafort

McAfee is literally orgasming on air.


----------



## Mr316

Pat is so great


----------



## toontownman

the_hound said:


> tony khan wanks dogs sign hahahahahahahaha


Feel like that won't get removed for some reason...


----------



## RockOfJericho

I want Boogs and Nakamura to go over here


----------



## Seafort

McAfee will be a shriveled, spent vessel by the end of night two.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

The Usos are one of the most overrated teams of all time.


----------



## TMTT

Comedy act Nakamura, how far have you fallen.


----------



## Trophies

I feel like this ring announcer tries too hard lol not bad tho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Uso's are very good at what they do, but Jesus. I'm so tired of them. Feature a new tag team on top already.


----------



## Dark Emperor

the_hound said:


> tony khan wanks dogs sign hahahahahahahaha


Haha, must be a Fulham fan.


----------



## the_hound

toontownman said:


> Feel like that won't get removed for some reason...


of course it wont, it was cody rhodes holding it


----------



## Seth Grimes

lmao the sound Nakamura makes


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Nakamura out here having a fucking seizure.


----------



## VanillaRice10

I’m only watching night 1 cuz of stone cold and a chance of Cody Rhodes showing up. The rest can kiss my aew ass!


----------



## TMTT

This at best a TV match.


----------



## rich110991

Boringgggg


----------



## Paul12907

VanillaRice10 said:


> I’m only watching night 1 cuz of stone cold and a chance of Cody Rhodes showing up. The rest can kiss my aew ass!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

It's sad that the state of wrestling these days that this is the only show I have interest in between all of the companies.


----------



## King Gimp

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Nakamura out here having a fucking seizure.


Good 'ol Shaky Nakamura


----------



## Teemu™

What's Erik doing in this thread, by the way? One of my first interactions on here was Erik telling me I shouldn't post on a Rampage thread if I don't like AEW. Hypocrite much? Practice what you preach, Erik, and leave.


----------



## Seafort

TMTT said:


> Comedy act Nakamura, how far have you fallen.


 He’s fallen into a sea of (inflating) currency. He’s happy.


----------



## Derek30

VanillaRice10 said:


> I’m only watching night 1 cuz of stone cold and a chance of Cody Rhodes showing up. The rest can kiss my aew ass!


WWE signing those AEW scraps again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

VanillaRice10 said:


> I’m only watching night 1 cuz of stone cold and a chance of Cody Rhodes showing up. The rest can kiss my aew ass!


Very mature.


----------



## Adapting

This definitely doesn't feel like a mania worth match lol.


----------



## Paul12907

Jey Uso curtain jerking
Michael Cole: Main Event Jey Uso!


----------



## Seth Grimes

Teemu™ said:


> What's Erik doing in this thread, by the way? One of my first interactions on here was Erik telling me I shouldn't post on a Rampage thread if I don't like AEW. Hypocrite much? Practice what you preach, Erik, and leave.


Mate there's a bunch of AEW superfans here, they cry about us criticising AEW, just to then jump in live thread and shit on it, fuckin losers


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

And Peacock starts its buffering crap


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

"Main Event" Jey Uso.

Yeah, Saturday Night Main Event.


----------



## toontownman

That's bad for boogs


----------



## TMTT

Seafort said:


> He’s fallen into a sea of (inflating) currency. He’s happy.


And they say money doesn't make you a happy Corbin.


----------



## Erik.

Showstopper said:


> It's sad that the state of wrestling these days that this is the only show I have interest in between all of the companies.


To be fair, its the sad state of wrestling these days that the biggest company in the world has to bring back a stay from 20+ years ago to not only main event their show but to sell tickets.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> The Usos are one of the most overrated teams of all time.


Are you high ?


----------



## Adapting

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> And Peacock starts its buffering crap


It's been fine for me. Is your connection stable?


----------



## toontownman

Knee popped. His night is done.


----------



## VanillaRice10

Showstopper said:


> Very mature.


I get that a lot as I joke way too much. I like WWE just not much of the current stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Erik. said:


> To be fair, its the sad state of wrestling these days that the biggest company in the world has to bring back a stay from 20+ years ago to not only main event their show but to sell tickets.


Yeah, but he is the biggest star of all time. If he wants to come back, they'd be foolish to say no.


----------



## King Gimp

This match really should have gone on later


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Adapting said:


> It's been fine for me. Is your connection stable?


yes it stopped for now


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, but he is the biggest star of all time. If he wants to come back, they'd be foolish to say no.


especially in his home state


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Are you high ?


No. I find them very boring and they'd be high on the list of potential releases if they didn't have their family connections.


----------



## Prosper

Did Boogs legit hurt his knee?


----------



## the_hound

dubblos during seths match


----------



## Paul12907

Ok so for those taking notes, the biggest pop of the night so far is Boogs Knee.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> No. I find them very boring and they'd be high on the list of potential releases if they didn't have their family connections.


Uso's are stars, way better than any of the tag teams in AEW


----------



## American_Nightmare

Boogs must be legit hurt


----------



## A PG Attitude

Looks like Boogs got legitimately injured and they had to call an audible.


----------



## RockOfJericho

That was quick and pointless.


----------



## King Gimp

this was a bad opening match


----------



## Derek30

Did that guy legit bust his knee?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Prosper said:


> Did Boogs legit hurt his knee?


I think he did, unless it's a heck of a sell job


----------



## Oracle

boring legit smackdown rubbish


----------



## RainmakerV2

Boogs legit hurt


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Roman was right about Jey at 56 seconds lol


----------



## toontownman

Gutted for Boogs. Wonder if they were getting the straps. Thought they would.


----------



## TMTT

Seth Grimes said:


> Mate there's a bunch of AEW superfans here, they cry about us criticising AEW, just to then jump in live thread and shit on it, fuckin losers


I never got this superfan thing. I just watch what I want and praise, joke, trash how I like.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Uso's are stars, way better than any of the tag teams in AEW


I don't watch AEW, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Cooper09

The entrances took longer than the match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Derek30 said:


> Did that guy legit bust his knee?


yes i think he busted his knee, sucks too cause he is a star


----------



## VanillaRice10

Wonder if Vince called an audible since Boogs jacked his knee up.


----------



## Trivette

Starting off Mania by still rewarding drunk drivers with a victory. Total shit.


----------



## Dolorian

Looks like they cut the match short due to Boogs.


----------



## the_hound

damn his knee is fucked


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Boreso's win!


----------



## Seth Grimes

King Gimp said:


> this was a bad opening match


Just complete miss match. Nakamura and Boogs aren't even slightly close to Usos level


----------



## A PG Attitude

King Gimp said:


> this was a bad opening match


Where's that guy who was saying it would be a great opener?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Magicman38

Know it’s almost 99% a work but it did look like Boogs was legit hurt.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Dang, Boogs might be out for a while


----------



## RapShepard

Fringe said:


> Starting off Mania by still rewarding drunk drivers with a victory. Total shit.


Tbf they totally haven't got in trouble for that for like 9 months.


----------



## epfou1

Perfect opportunity for Elias to return and start tagging with Nakamura


----------



## wwetna1

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I think he did, unless it's a heck of a sell job


No they worked on him once the tag was up and they carried him off along the side of the ramp with Nak helping


----------



## Mr316

Match had potential but Boogs got hurt.


----------



## Ockap

This feels so over commercialized and tacky.


----------



## P Thriller

Jimmy didn't jump up onto his back far enough and the weight wasn't distributed right so they were tilting. I'm honestly not 100% certain it was legitimate injury, but the match wasn't very long so that makes me worry


----------



## Trophies

It was a fine match. Not really good for an opener but it is what it is.


----------



## Seafort

Usos wearing pajama bottoms.

Watching with my wife and she insisted that Rick Boogs was called Rick Boobs.


----------



## NXT Only

I only watch the Rumble and Mania. Not to be a mark but that’s a terrible way to start off the card. Gotta go right into Rollins and Cody.


----------



## Derek30

Damn is that unfortunate for Boogs. Huge moment and your knee explodes


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I really hope Knoxville wins


----------



## Teemu™

TMTT said:


> I never got this superfan thing. I just watch what I want and praise, joke, trash how I like.


AEW fans started it. I was in the IWC for over two decades before AEW was a thing, and there was never such a thing as a WWE superfan. It was just people being chill and shitting on WWE and having fun. There was a mutual and widely accepted understanding that WWE is subpar. And it was cool. Then AEW came along, and it created the superfans who started bullying people who watch WWE, and making ludicrous claims like "AEW will overtake RAW in six months!" Then people, rightfully, called out those dumbass claims, and AEW fans got all butthurt and aggressive. And they act as if there are WWE superfans on the internet, which has never been the case.


----------



## FrankenTodd

DA GOAT! Sami Z!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LAF44

Seafort said:


> Usos wearing pajama bottoms.
> 
> Watching with my wife and she insisted that Rick Boogs was called Rick Boobs.


Lol


----------



## Garmonbozia

Sad for Boogs.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

No shit the match was bad when one of the guys got legitimately injured during it. Some of you are a little bit harsh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rey/Matt Hardy at WM 19 is an underrated WM opener, IMO. Haven't watched it in ages, might have to change that soon.


----------



## VanillaRice10

Magicman38 said:


> Know it’s almost 99% a work but it did look like Boogs was legit hurt.


Medical people were assisting him out and he looked like we in legit pain. I’ve torn ligaments in my ankle and was squirming like he was. Shit hurts!


----------



## Oracle

Are we just doing all the smackdown shit to start?


----------



## Trivette

RapShepard said:


> Tbf they totally haven't got in trouble for that for like 9 months.


Of course, but they are compounding the error by giving them a Mania victory. More Samoan dynasty bullshit. Get ready for the inevitable Reigns W tomorrow night.


----------



## Erik.

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, but he is the biggest star of all time. If he wants to come back, they'd be foolish to say no.


Of course.

I just refuse to believe it was Austin that picked up the phone first.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

If that wasn't a real injury for Boogs, then I'm about give him a compliment for the first time ever from me and say he did a great job selling.

That being said, I'd be surprised if it wasn't real.


----------



## A PG Attitude

NXT Only said:


> I only watch the Rumble and Mania. Not to be a mark but that’s a terrible way to start off the card. Gotta go right into Rollins and Cody.


Exactly. Such a lazy way to open your biggest show of the year.


----------



## wwetna1

VanillaRice10 said:


> Medical people were assisting him out and he looked like we in legit pain. I’ve torn ligaments in my ankle and was squirming like he was. Shit hurts!


They rushed the doctor to him in arena, threw up an X, and Nakamura and the medical team carried him off without weight on his leg along side the ramp. They didn’t even go back up the stage. He’s legit hurt in person


----------



## troyag93

WWE already going to lose the crowd. Happy Corbin vs Drew already?


----------



## Irish Jet

Awful match. Waste of time.

And just LOL at the state of this thread. I don’t particularly like either company but fuck AEW stans are the absolute trash of the internet.


----------



## RapShepard

Fringe said:


> Of course, but they are compounding the error by giving them a Mania victory. More Samoan dynasty bullshit. Get ready for the inevitable Reigns W tomorrow night.


I mean I want the Reigns win tomorrow. But I do agree the Usos got off light for that last DUI. Well Jimmy did rather.


----------



## rich110991

Oh man from bad to worse 🤦‍♂️ I’ll be back in 15 min


----------



## Derek30

Happy Corbin? What is this? I don’t know whether I love it or absolutely despise it.


----------



## Paul12907

Showstopper said:


> If that wasn't a real injury for Boogs, then I'm about give him a compliment for the first time ever from me and say he did a great job selling.
> 
> That being said, I'd be surprised if it wasn't real.


Hes taking the Goldberg approach to selling, just actually kill yourself or your opponent coz real shit looks real. Respectful commitment to the craft to be honest.


----------



## the_hound

P Thriller said:


> Jimmy didn't jump up onto his back far enough and the weight wasn't distributed right so they were tilting. I'm honestly not 100% certain it was legitimate injury, but the match wasn't very long so that makes me worry


i think the one knee suplex spot may have been the catalyst for the injury


----------



## Trivette

P Thriller said:


> Jimmy didn't jump up onto his back far enough and the weight wasn't distributed right so they were tilting. I'm honestly not 100% certain it was legitimate injury, but the match wasn't very long so that makes me worry


Usos love disregarding other's safety and senselessly putting lives at risk. Yet they will keep being rewarded with accolades until the day they kill someone.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Feel bad for Drew getting saddled with Corbin at Mania.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Erik. said:


> Of course.
> 
> I just refuse to believe it was Austin that picked up the phone first.


Yeah, in that case you're right. Even though a tonne of people are tuning in to see him one last time, in his hometown, and will likely be the highlight of the night. WWE shouldn't do anything because no matter what it does, "WWE BAD " loser


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Yeah, so far not digging the order of these matches. These two shouldn't be back to back, IMO.


----------



## Nothing Finer

They've teased this fucking sword as a weapon so much that I need to see an actual decapitation in this match, or at the very least some dismemberment.


----------



## Seth Grimes

rich110991 said:


> Oh man from bad to worse 🤦‍♂️ I’ll be back in 15 min


Don't come back, no one wants you AEW superwankers here


----------



## King Gimp

Corbin's theme is a banger lmao


----------



## Derek30

Irish Jet said:


> Awful match. Waste of time.
> 
> And just LOL at the state of this thread. I don’t particularly like either company but fuck AEW stans are the absolute trash of the internet.


Bro. That’s the Dynamite thread every week to be fair. Goes both ways.


----------



## Paul12907

Nothing Finer said:


> They've teased this fucking sword as a weapon so much that I need to see an actual decapitation in this match, or at the very least some dismemberment.


They are saving that for next Saudi show, Kashoggi Rules match, sword decapitations are the only way to win.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510414221837840388

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Nothing Finer said:


> They've teased this fucking sword as a weapon so much that I need to see an actual decapitation in this match, or at the very least some dismemberment.


Probably a fan at ringside committing seppuku


----------



## Derek30

Ok. I think I kind of dig this version of Corbin.


----------



## ty1990

Terrible match order 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

They really gotta replay that disgusting joke ?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Why does this match exist


----------



## A PG Attitude

Irish Jet said:


> Awful match. Waste of time.
> 
> And just LOL at the state of this thread. I don’t particularly like either company but fuck AEW stans are the absolute trash of the internet.


You can say the same for WWE stans on the AEW forum. It works both ways pal.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

In that outfit, Madcap Moss would fit in with Sheamus' stable.


----------



## Charzhino

Rick Boogs vs Madcapp Moss will mainevent Wrestlemania in 4 years. They are potential superstars


----------



## RockOfJericho

Corbin is the cure for insomnia


----------



## American_Nightmare

Hoping this is a squash


----------



## Derek30

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> They really gotta replay that disgusting joke ?


I laughed at that. Was NOT expecting it.


----------



## Shaun_27

Pyro for Corbin. Beautiful.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seth Grimes

Derek30 said:


> Bro. That’s the Dynamite thread every week to be fair. Goes both ways.


Massive difference between people who regularly watch Dynamite criticising it, to the AEW superfans here who have admitted that they don't watch WWE. They're here just to be negative and ruin peoples moods, nothing more


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

A PG Attitude said:


> Feel bad for Drew getting saddled with Corbin at Mania.


Me too, Drew should be in the championship hunt


----------



## the_hound

madcap is going to turn against corbin soon


----------



## ty1990

I might be in the minority but I think Mad Cap Moss is hilarious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing Finer

Paul12907 said:


> They are saving that for next Saudi show, Kashoggi Rules match, sword decapitations are the only way to win.


I'd pay $9.99 for that, NGL.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Charzhino said:


> Rick Boogs vs Madcapp Moss will mainevent Wrestlemania in 4 years. They are potential superstars


No they are not.


----------



## RapShepard

Drew has got to talk to Vince about losing the sword.


----------



## Mainboy

Drew should get his title win at a full crowd WM.


----------



## Garmonbozia

Corbin to win to continue his streak.


----------



## Paul12907

Nothing Finer said:


> I'd pay $9.99 for that, NGL.


If its Corbin losing ill sub for lifetime


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Charzhino said:


> Rick Boogs vs Madcapp Moss will mainevent Wrestlemania in 4 years. They are potential superstars


I like Boogs but I feel like a world title run of his would be received as badly as Big E's seemed to be.


----------



## Teemu™

Derek30 said:


> Bro. That’s the Dynamite thread every week to be fair. Goes both ways.


Yea, but THEY are the ones to always say "If you don't like it, leave! Why are you here?? Why watch it??" And yet, they are now here lmao. We are not the same. I support watching anything and posting wherever you want, but the hypocrisy is hilarious.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Seth Grimes said:


> Massive difference between people who regularly watch Dynamite criticising it, to the AEW superfans here who have admitted that they don't watch WWE. They're here just to be negative and ruin peoples moods, nothing more


Eh ignore them. AEW is average and they have a dork that runs the entire thing in Tony Khan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I have my sword in my hands at all times.






(keyword: hands, plural)


----------



## VanillaRice10

Poor Drew having to go against D-bag Corbin


----------



## FriedTofu

Drew not even getting a Mania level entrance is a crime.


----------



## Seth Grimes

RapShepard said:


> Drew has got to talk to Vince about losing the sword.


It's cool for his entrance but to make an actual storyline about it is so dumb


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Corbin looks like Jeff Bezos the college years.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510414221837840388
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's cool but can't stand that tool, SRS is the biggest tool out there


----------



## Paul12907

Showstopper said:


> I have my sword in my hands at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (keyword: hands, plural)


Sounds like some sunny days mr hbk


----------



## VanillaRice10

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Eh ignore them. AEW is average and they have a dork that runs the entire thing in Tony Khan


I’d say they’re above average most of the time but I agree with TK being a nerdy dork he probably does too much coke.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Teemu™ said:


> Yea, but THEY are the ones to always say "If you don't like it, leave! Why are you here?? Why watch it??" And yet, they are now here lmao. We are not the same. I support watching anything and posting wherever you want, but the hypocrisy is hilarious.


You? You are always trash talking on AEW section. What are you talking about?


----------



## RapShepard

Seth Grimes said:


> It's cool for his entrance but to make an actual storyline about it is so dumb


Agreed like you can't use it and it's more dangerous than it's worth as a tease weapon.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

VanillaRice10 said:


> I’d say they’re above average most of the time but I agree with TK being a nerdy dork he probably does too much coke.


Maybe if they didn't have a billion people on their roster


----------



## hunterxhunter

Im so hyped for Cody coming back


----------



## rich110991

Seth Grimes said:


> Don't come back, no one wants you AEW superwankers here


Stfu

I will enjoy Seth’s match. I will enjoy KO/Austin.

I’m allowed to have an opinion on the rest of the trash.


----------



## FrankenTodd

FriedTofu said:


> Drew not even getting a Mania level entrance is a crime.


I have to agree. It’s Mania. Should be epic entrance. Sword, throne, cape, the works.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, so far not digging the order of these matches. These two shouldn't be back to back, IMO.


2 absolute duds and a bad injury.. not looking good so far


----------



## Teemu™

ProjectGargano said:


> You? You are always trash talking on AEW section. What are you talking about?


Yea, I do. That's what I said. I support people watching whatever they want, and posting wherever they want. It's not me saying "If you don't like it, don't watch it". That's the difference, friend.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Seth Grimes said:


> Massive difference between people who regularly watch Dynamite criticising it, to the AEW superfans here who have admitted that they don't watch WWE. They're here just to be negative and ruin peoples moods, nothing more


Most of those 'superfans' were decades long WWE fans that were driven away by how bad it had become, but its Wrestlemania, obviously pretty much all wrestling fans are going to watch it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Authority Corbin was better than this happy Corbin crap


----------



## Derek30

Bad timing with Corbin whispering the next move as they zoom in


----------



## American_Nightmare

This match has already gone on too long


----------



## Paul12907

rich110991 said:


> Stfu
> 
> I will enjoy Seth’s match. I will enjoy KO/Austin.
> 
> I’m allowed to have an opinion on the rest of the trash.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I just got in, What have I missed?


----------



## Soul Rex

Remember when Wrestlemania actually had important matches through all the show? Good times.


----------



## Mr316

That is one awful match so far. Holy shit.


----------



## Seth Grimes

rich110991 said:


> Stfu
> 
> I will enjoy Seth’s match. I will enjoy KO/Austin.
> 
> I’m allowed to have an opinion on the rest of the trash.


Just remember to keep that energy when you see people talking about AEW. 

Also never forget, you think MJF is better on the mic than The Rock, you have legitimate brainrot.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

WrestleFAQ said:


> I just got in, What have I missed?


The Usos beat Nakamura and Boogs. Boogs appeared to legitimately injure his knee. That's it.


----------



## the_hound

hunterxhunter said:


> Im so hyped for Cody coming back


as is the dubblos


----------



## La Parka




----------



## Paul12907

WrestleFAQ said:


> I just got in, What have I missed?


DUI boys went over. Boogs had a huge pop.


----------



## VanillaRice10

WrestleFAQ said:


> I just got in, What have I missed?


Nothing exciting. Boogs jacked his knee up.


----------



## Prosper

All of this just feels like filler.


----------



## Mr. G

So the match order supposedly leaked and get ready for Logan Paul up next, really great start for Wrestlemania


----------



## Derek30

Paul12907 said:


> DUI boys went over. Boogs had a huge pop.


Oof. I see what you did there.


----------



## NXT Only

Seth Grimes said:


> Massive difference between people who regularly watch Dynamite criticising it, to the AEW superfans here who have admitted that they don't watch WWE. They're here just to be negative and ruin peoples moods, nothing more


Some are here to just discuss the show. At the end of the day not everyone will like it. The turf war is ridiculous.


----------



## Seth Grimes

A PG Attitude said:


> Most of those 'superfans' were decades long WWE fans that were driven away by how bad it had become, but its Wrestlemania, obviously pretty much all wrestling fans are going to watch it.


Yeah, maybe if you watch something you hate for decades that tells you something about yourself. I can only imagine an utter loser would do that kinda shit


----------



## TMTT

These first two matches should have been on the pre-show. Next year one night, probably not happening because it means less money.


----------



## Teemu™

Soul Rex said:


> Remember when Wrestlemania actually had important matches through all the show? Good times.


Honestly, no. Don't get me wrong, I'm not shitting on you for the sake of shitting on you, but I think you have nostalgia talking. Every WrestleMania has had filler. Hell, the majority of the first at least 8 or so WrestleManias were mostly filler.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This match order is trash. Terrible job by Vince.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510414608611295241

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VanillaRice10

Mr. G said:


> So the match order supposedly leaked and get ready for Logan Paul up next, really great start for Wrestlemania


You should post it here please!


----------



## Derek30

Corbin has the best ring gear in the biz


----------



## La Parka

They really shoulda did a clusterfuck ladder match or something.


----------



## Seth Grimes

NXT Only said:


> Some are here to just discuss the show. At the end of the day not everyone will like it. The turf war is ridiculous.


So yeah, rich's comments so far.

"boring"
"so boring"
"this is shit I'll be back in 15 mins"

What about that is a discussion? He is a known AEW asseater


----------



## King Gimp

hunterxhunter said:


> Im so hyped for Cody coming back


Same, Like I don't care for Cody that much, but it will be an amazing moment


----------



## Paul12907

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510414608611295241
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew he was too green for a mania match and would have to get carried.


----------



## Ameer Patel

I think there's something wrong with the network I tuned in for wrestlemania but I think they're accidentally showing Smackdown - anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## RapShepard

Derek30 said:


> Corbin has the best ring gear in the biz


For a big dude he can dress


----------



## rich110991

Seth Grimes said:


> Just remember to keep that energy when you see people talking about AEW.
> 
> Also never forget, you think MJF is better on the mic than The Rock, you have legitimate brainrot.


You can’t handle someone having a different opinion can you? 😂 It’s subjective. Personally I think MJF would crucify The Rock on the mic, just like Cena did 😄



Paul12907 said:


> View attachment 119680


😛


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510410148212314116

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510410667496460299

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510413794446659587


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They should've scrapped this whole card and just made it 1 night.


----------



## Teemu™

NXT Only said:


> Some are here to just discuss the show. At the end of the day not everyone will like it. The turf war is ridiculous.


It is ridiculous, but again: AEW fans started it. That's why they're the ones who need to be bullied away.


----------



## wwetna1

First time his finisher ever been kicked out


----------



## ProjectGargano

McIntyre was powerbombed there or was it a botch?


----------



## Mr. G

VanillaRice10 said:


> You should post it here please!


Sure thing, here it is, order subject to change of course lol


Shinsuke Nakamura and Rick Boogs vs. SmackDown Tag Team Champions The Usos is scheduled to open
Happy Baron Corbin vs. Drew McIntyre
The Mysterios vs. Logan Paul and The Miz
Bianca Belair vs. RAW Women’s Champion Becky Lynch
Seth Rollins vs. TBA. This is still listed internally as “an opponent of Vince McMahon’s choosing”
The 2022 WWE Hall of Fame Class will be honored
Ronda Rousey vs. SmackDown Women’s Champion Charlotte Flair
Kofi Kingston and Xavier Woods vs. Ridge Holland and Sheamus with Butch
The KO Show with Kevin Owens and WWE Hall of Famer Steve Austin


----------



## NXT Only

Seth Grimes said:


> So yeah, rich's comments so far.
> 
> "boring"
> "so boring"
> "this is shit I'll be back in 15 mins"
> 
> What about that is a discussion? He is a known AEW asseater


Asseater? Come on man.


----------



## Prosper

Nice dive from McIntyre


----------



## VanillaRice10

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah, maybe if you watch something you hate for decades that tells you something about yourself. I can only imagine an utter loser would do that kinda shit


Right! I stopped watching WWE full time in 08. It got to the point where watching a whole show was stressful or depressing. I can only watch Wrestlemania and highlights of raw/smackdown.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Omos to top McIntyre and do a Shooting Star Press.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Seth Grimes said:


> Massive difference between people who regularly watch Dynamite criticising it, to the AEW superfans here who have admitted that they don't watch WWE. They're here just to be negative and ruin peoples moods, nothing more


It's mania.. I wanna see what's up and there's a couple of interesting match ups on the card. But this is just bad.


----------



## FriedTofu

Crowd's pretty into it so I don't see an issue with the match order.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Aw man they ruined Corbins finisher streak.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Damn it. No move is protected.


----------



## Ameer Patel

Teemu™ said:


> It is ridiculous, but again: AEW fans started it. That's why they're the ones who need to be bullied away.


AEW sucks, WWE sucks deal with it.


----------



## Oracle

Well they had to do something to make this match interesting that's one way to do it


----------



## American_Nightmare

The first time End Of Days has ever been kicked out of


----------



## wwetna1

1st loss happy happy took since July too… Drew over big in stadium


----------



## A PG Attitude

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah, maybe if you watch something you hate for decades that tells you something about yourself. I can only imagine an utter loser would do that kinda shit


I didn't hate it for decades. I really enjoyed WWE from 92 to 2016, I gradually became disillusioned with it after that and likely wouldnt be watching any weekly wrestling had AEW not came long.

I've spent thousands of pounds going to Mania 32 and 33, so I'm entitled to an opinion on Mania.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Michael Cole makes me want to rip my ears off.


----------



## Mr316

Decent little match.


----------



## the_hound

i actually liked that match


----------



## thorwold

Holy shit, they ended the streak! Drew, how does it feel to be The One in 3-1?


----------



## Magicman38

Drew/Corbin was better than I thought it would be and crowd was into it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I gotta watch this on mute bruh


----------



## Dolorian

Good, now let's hope Drew finally moves to better things post-Mania like a feud against Reigns.


----------



## RapShepard

Mr. G said:


> Sure thing, here it is, order subject to change of course lol
> 
> 
> Shinsuke Nakamura and Rick Boogs vs. SmackDown Tag Team Champions The Usos is scheduled to open
> Happy Baron Corbin vs. Drew McIntyre
> The Mysterios vs. Logan Paul and The Miz
> Bianca Belair vs. RAW Women’s Champion Becky Lynch
> Seth Rollins vs. TBA. This is still listed internally as “an opponent of Vince McMahon’s choosing”
> The 2022 WWE Hall of Fame Class will be honored
> Ronda Rousey vs. SmackDown Women’s Champion Charlotte Flair
> Kofi Kingston and Xavier Woods vs. Ridge Holland and Sheamus with Butch
> The KO Show with Kevin Owens and WWE Hall of Famer Steve Austin


Definitely should've DM'd that


----------



## Garmonbozia

Can Corbin become Sad Corbin now again please?


----------



## Irish Jet

That match was better than it had any right to be.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Good match the crowd was hot for.


----------



## NXT Only

You would think hearing the crowd count down would alert you that the claymore was coming lol.


----------



## Derek30

LOL what the hell was that?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

At least these matches are moving fast.


----------



## Seafort

FriedTofu said:


> Crowd's pretty into it so I don't see an issue with the match order.


If I paid to be there I’d be in to the first few matches too.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Decent match, but kind of sad that End Of Days is no longer protected.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Attempted homicide. Lock his ass up and throw away the key.


----------



## Whoanma

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Michael Cole makes me want to rip my ears off.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Seth Grimes said:


> So yeah, rich's comments so far.
> 
> "boring"
> "so boring"
> "this is shit I'll be back in 15 mins"
> 
> What about that is a discussion? He is a known AEW asseater


Lets hear your thoughts then on the first two matches. Do you think this has been a good start, how do you think it compares to previous Mania openings?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wtffff?


----------



## Mr316

Drew just attempted murder.


----------



## Trophies

Stupendous!


----------



## NotAllThere

Good lord is Pat McAfee annoying on the mic. I hope he isn't on both nights.


----------



## the_hound

ummmmmmm


----------



## Blonde

Drew is such a sexy beast my ovaries exploded just now


----------



## Derek30

The explosion as he sliced and diced the ring ropes just killed me


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The ghost of Chris Benoit just made an appearance in the ring.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

So the sword causes fire to shoot out of places and is now powerful enough to cut through multiple ring ropes with one slice? What next, it stops time?


----------



## Prosper

Lol now they gotta fix the ropes as they show commercials


----------



## FriedTofu

Heh at least they gave Drew a 'moment'. Kind of stupid though lol.



Seafort said:


> If I paid to be there I’d be in to the first few matches too.


But that doesn't mean you would be into the matches though.


----------



## American_Nightmare

So what the hell now?


----------



## Oracle

NotAllThere said:


> Good lord is Pat McAfee annoying on the mic. I hope he isn't on both nights.


Nah probably this is cos its all smackdown crap


----------



## Seafort

thorwold said:


> Holy shit, they ended the streak! Drew, how does it feel to be The One in 3-1?


I will always remember where I was when the Corbin Streak was ended. Glad Drew got the rub from it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lyynch said:


> Drew is such a sexy beast my ovaries exploded just now


Hawt


----------



## Paul12907

Damn I didnt know ring ropes were explosive, they should be on the not allowed materials list for terrorists.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

WrestleFAQ said:


> Attempted homicide. Lock his ass up and throw away the key.


----------



## rich110991

Seth Grimes said:


> This is literally what we say to you AEW superfans all the time and you fucking cry about it. Have some consistency in your bullshit.
> 
> Yeah, you are just proving your brainrot. Get in the bin you cock


But I don’t have to resort to insults to make my point. Ignored! 😄

Also, I will eat AEW’s fine ass all day long 😛


----------



## Mr. G

I miss the days when PPVs meant no commercials


----------



## Irish Jet

WWE really wants to be a cartoon.


----------



## NXT Only

Seth Grimes said:


> What? Maybe he should stop being a shiteater then he won't get called out for it. So where's the discussion in those comments?


I said some are here to just discuss the show in reference to AEW fans being here to just be negative.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Good. Now give Drew the push he deserves and stop throwing these gimps at him.


----------



## Seth Grimes

A PG Attitude said:


> I didn't hate it for decades. I really enjoyed WWE from 92 to 2016, I gradually became disillusioned with it after that and likely wouldnt be watching any weekly wrestling had AEW not came long.
> 
> I've spent thousands of pounds going to Mania 32 and 33, so I'm entitled to an opinion on Mania.





A PG Attitude said:


> Most of those 'superfans' were decades long WWE fans


Why are we suddenly talking about you? No need to strawman me lil bud


A PG Attitude said:


> Lets hear your thoughts then on the first two matches. Do you think this has been a good start, how do you think it compares to previous Mania openings?


Difference between me having an honest opinion about something I watch and someone who hates WWE only coming to watch segment, but spending the rest of the time shitting on it because they think it makes their trash company look better


----------



## AliFrazier100

This will probably be a long break while they fix the ring.


----------



## the_hound

Derek30 said:


> The explosion as he sliced and diced the ring ropes just killed me


actually it was the mic'd up ring, if you listen to the wrestlers hitting the corner turnbuckle you hear it


----------



## Oracle

The first hour has been legit filler


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

I wonder if we'll see the Dominik heel turn tonight they've teased on and off for months?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Teemu™ said:


> Yea, but THEY are the ones to always say "If you don't like it, leave! Why are you here?? Why watch it??" And yet, they are now here lmao. We are not the same. I support watching anything and posting wherever you want, but the hypocrisy is hilarious.


Because it's the biggest show of the year for WWE and if you wanna see what's been happening and what the show is like this would be the time right?


----------



## Seafort

FriedTofu said:


> Heh at least they gave Drew a 'moment'. Kind of stupid though lol.
> 
> 
> But that doesn't mean you would be into the matches though.


Every live event I’ve gone to - house shows, PPVs (RR 91, RR 17, WM32, 98 NWO, 97 Hardcore Heaven) the crowd was lit for the first match.


----------



## KingofKings1524

They are having a hell of a time getting these ropes back up haha


----------



## BlissLynch

Typically the thread has been hijacked by WWE v Aew discourse. But first hour has felt filler.


----------



## Derek30

the_hound said:


> actually it was the mic'd up ring, if you listen to the wrestlers hitting the corner turnbuckle you hear it


Oh no. I watched it back a few times. There is definitely a sound effect added.

Edit: May just be the echo actually.


----------



## Seth Grimes

NXT Only said:


> I said some are here to just discuss the show in reference to AEW fans being here to just be negative.


And I asked you to tell me where the discussion in those comments are, and you couldn't answer me because you're wrong


rich110991 said:


> But I don’t have to resort to insults to make my point, loser. Ignored! 😄
> 
> Also, I will eat AEW’s fine ass all day long 😛


Brainrot


----------



## Garmonbozia

Will Jake Paul do a run-in?


----------



## Seafort

Please, please have Dominic turn on Rey. And rip his mask off.


----------



## RapShepard

Proud American Dom lol


----------



## I drink and I know things

The problem is that there’s someone I don’t care about in all of these matches.
In the opener it was the guitar player. The second match had Corbin. In this one, I don’t care about Dominik….or Miz…or Ron Paul.


----------



## Charzhino

Rey Mysterio is a living legend


----------



## the_hound

EDDIE GUERRERO ATTIRE


----------



## Teemu™

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Because it's the biggest show of the year for WWE and if you wanna see what's been happening and what the show is like this would be the time right?


Then don't say things like "If you don't like it, don't watch it". We all watch shit we don't like, we're fucking wrestling fans. It's always been like that.


----------



## RapShepard

I drink and I know things said:


> The problem is that there’s someone I don’t care about in all of these matches.
> In the opener it was the guitar player. The second match had Corbin. In this one, I don’t care about Dominik….or Miz…or Ron Paul.


Well take 2 shots for every person you don't like


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

THE POP UP ENTRANCE


----------



## Seth Grimes

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> I wonder if we'll see the Dominik heel turn tonight they've teased on and off for months?


I would have him turn on Rey and join Los Lotharios but drop that whole "pretty boy" thing


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Did Dom steal Cody's gear?


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Teemu™ said:


> Honestly, no. Don't get me wrong, I'm not shitting on you for the sake of shitting on you, but I think you have nostalgia talking. Every WrestleMania has had filler. Hell, the majority of the first at least 8 or so WrestleManias were mostly filler.


EVERY Mania has had filler, nostalgia gets people every time...but I do remember the Lingirie Pillow Fights having the crowd just as hot as the main event back then no pun intended


----------



## Paul12907

RapShepard said:


> Proud American Dom lol


Be a great "heel turn" if he turned on Rey and embraced that, go full on and redo the JBL at the mexican border skit. Thats some good shit pal.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Corey always looks constipated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT

the_hound said:


> EDDIE GUERRERO ATTIRE


So he is his son.


----------



## VanillaRice10

Miz and Paul wins. Then Dom turns on his papi! Book it Vince!


----------



## PrinceofPush

Alright, Logan. Show us what you got!


----------



## Teemu™

Dominik dressing like his father, nice.


----------



## NXT Only

Seth Grimes said:


> And I asked you to tell me where the discussion in those comments are, and you couldn't answer me because you're wrong


I never saw his posts. And again I was just referencing his. You and him clearly have a feud that’s triggering you. I’m saying don’t bunch all AEW fans into one group because I’m just here to discuss the show for example. You’re letting him ruin your night.


----------



## RapShepard

Paul12907 said:


> Be a great "heel turn" if he turned on Rey and embraced that, go full on and redo the JBL at the mexican border skit. Thats some good shit pal.


 fuck it bring in JBL as his manager. Rey did end his career lol


----------



## Prosper

Rey wrestling out there at Mania with his son has to be a great feeling for him


----------



## Seth Grimes

BlissLynch said:


> Typically the thread has been hijacked by WWE v Aew discourse. But first hour has felt filler.


This has never happened in any other WWE live thread that I've been a part of, because they usually don't hate watch live episodes of Raw and Smackdown


----------



## DRose1994

This hasn’t felt like Wrestlemania thus far, has it?


----------



## Trophies

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Did Dom steal Cody's gear?


Dom: Oh shit...I forgot my gear at the hotel
Cody: I got something for ya here


----------



## Smokeycam

Someone please for the love of God, shave off Dom's stupid looking mullet.


----------



## Paul12907

RapShepard said:


> fuck it bring in JBL as his manager. Rey did end his career lol


Im In


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Here comes the A-Lister!


----------



## Derek30

Oh yeah. Logan Paul. As natural a heel as you’ll find. Just look at him and you want to see him knocked out.


----------



## Seafort

Foreshadowing. Dominic is wearing Eddie’s old G-ringo Locos attire.


----------



## Mainboy

Those boos


----------



## TMTT

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Here comes the A-Lister!


And D-lister.


----------



## PrinceofPush

Logan getting his own Mania entrance!


----------



## itsbeenawhile

I been wondering why people so ahead of me...I been watching 10 minutes behind the live stream since the pre-show started 💀


----------



## Dolorian

Pokemon card?


----------



## PrinceofPush

Man coming out here with a Pikachu card LMAO


----------



## Teemu™

Logan Paul is a star.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Say what you will about Logan Paul, he's a better heel than most current wrestlers.


----------



## Seafort

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Did Dom steal Cody's gear?


It’s Eddie’s old AAA attire when he teamed with Art Bart. He’s turning heel tonigjt, baby!


----------



## Oracle

wow a Pokemon card who fucking cares?


----------



## Chan Hung

Was there a sound effect when McIntire's sword hit the ropes? LMFAO!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Teemu™ said:


> Then don't say things like "If you don't like it, don't watch it". We all watch shit we don't like, we're fucking wrestling fans. It's always been like that.


I don't that often, but tuning into a weekly show to shit on it is kinda weird. Tuning into the biggest show of the year and being underwhelmed is a bit different.


----------



## Paul12907

This might be the best natural heel team of all time already.


----------



## Soul Rex

Teemu™ said:


> Honestly, no. Don't get me wrong, I'm not shitting on you for the sake of shitting on you, but I think you have nostalgia talking. Every WrestleMania has had filler. Hell, the majority of the first at least 8 or so WrestleManias were mostly filler.


Dude of course Mania always had filler, but it was like 15% of the show, the rest you could watch without skipping pretty easily.

Now you have to fucking shows instead of one in the worst period of time in terms of star power, you are basically watching two shows of pure filler till the main event and 2 or 3 matches that are worth watching, so like 90% filler.

It's a drastic differience.


----------



## Trophies

Somebody is stealing that card by the end of the match lol


----------



## A PG Attitude

Completely insignificant first hour.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Logan Paul is a dork


----------



## King Gimp

kek sick outfits


----------



## Fallfarc

Feels more like an episode of Raw rather than Wrestlemania


----------



## the_hound

DRose1994 said:


> This hasn’t felt like Wrestlemania thus far, has it?


oh we get it, FED BAD


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Was there a sound effect when McIntire's sword hit the ropes? LMFAO!


Yes


----------



## Paul12907

Chan Hung said:


> Was there a sound effect when McIntire's sword hit the ropes? LMFAO!


Yeah, was done by the same guys who did AEW's exploding ring.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## TMTT

Pikachu is going to lose.


----------



## DRose1994

Logan is the biggest person in the ring with the best, most athletic looking physique.


----------



## PrinceofPush

Logan could be the next Miz if he sticks with it.


----------



## Seafort

Miz wearing a variation of Owen Hart’s Nation of Domination attire.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I wonder if Vince made Cody get rid of the terrible tattoo.


----------



## PrinceofPush

Logan with the legit Wrestler tights!


----------



## Seth Grimes

Seafort said:


> Foreshadowing. Dominic is wearing Eddie’s old G-ringo Locos attire.


Funnily enough on my wwe universe mode I turned Dominik heel and had him wear Eddie's gear


----------



## NXT Only

Didn’t think I’d be seeing Logan Paul do a split tonight lol


----------



## Piehound

Its Logan Paul, but at least its finally a match you couldn't see on Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Logan Paul comes off like a bigger star than 95% of wrestlers today lmao


----------



## PrinceofPush

Nice hops, Logan!


----------



## ProjectGargano

The ropes are all fucked up


----------



## TMTT

Next year Logan Paul vs. Brock Lesnar, I would pay double for that.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

TMTT said:


> And D-lister.


Maryse is the DD-Lister.


----------



## Ockap

Dominic is def the most hated in this match.


----------



## La Parka

bad bunny hes not


----------



## A PG Attitude

the_hound said:


> oh we get it, FED BAD


That's not it at all, they haven't done anything in the first hour to make this feel like a special event. Compare this to any Wrestlemania in the last ten years and its comfortably the worst first hour.


----------



## Derek30

ProjectGargano said:


> The ropes are all fucked up


That’s what happens when Drew is out here whipping his sword around like a psychopath


----------



## PrinceofPush

Logan putting in work at least.


----------



## NXT Only

Paul not half bad.


----------



## TMTT

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Maryse is the DD-Lister.


Well he has a new wife now.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Logan Paul looks 10x better than most of the AEW roster, hoes mad


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Logan Paul is more credible than 90% of the roster


----------



## One Shed

I drink and I know things said:


> I wonder if Vince made Cody get rid of the terrible tattoo.


He probably got him to paint a larger version in the middle of his face.


----------



## PrinceofPush

Power slam CLEAN by Logan!


----------



## -XERO-

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510418586812268548


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The ring looks crooked, you can't unsee it 😂


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

The bottom rope is going to annoy me if someone doesn’t level it up 😫😫😫


----------



## ProjectGargano

Seth Grimes said:


> Logan Paul looks 10x better than most of the AEW roster, hoes mad


That is not true. If it was, he would be the better in WWE roster.


----------



## Derek30

Logan Paul. Not bad.


----------



## Seafort

Silly statement:

Eric Watts > Dominic Mysterio


----------



## Seth Grimes

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Logan Paul is more credible than 90% of the roster


When Dominik was born into the business, had his father train him his entire life, and then a hated Youtuber comes in and outperforms him at the biggest wrestling show of the year haha


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

How are we meant to take Dominik seriously when he, the guy who does this week-in week-out, gets his ass kicked by the guy who's done a couple of months training max?


----------



## toontownman

Crowd hot tonight and into this one.

Logan Paul looking good


----------



## Seafort

DRose1994 said:


> Logan is the biggest person in the ring with the best, most athletic looking physique.


Logan is probably not Wellness compliant..:but as a “part timer” he’s not subject to testing.


----------



## Oracle

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> How are we meant to take Dominik seriously when he, the guy who does this week-in week-out, gets his ass kicked by the guy who's done a couple of months training max?


You can't give him a mask and be done with it.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Streets sayin Ronda left?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Can't wait to see MJF in the big leagues in 2024!


----------



## Derek30

I ain’t gonna lie. That ref is FINE


----------



## Seth Grimes

ProjectGargano said:


> That is not true. If it was, he would be the better in WWE roster.


Judging by your name you're probably mad that he's over 6 foot and looks a credible fighter


----------



## Garmonbozia

Based Logan Paul.


----------



## Teemu™

If Logan Paul was in AEW, I'd give him the title.


----------



## PrinceofPush

Ok, Logan definitely put in the work before tonight, respect!


----------



## Seafort

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> How are we meant to take Dominik seriously when he, the guy who does this week-in week-out, gets his ass kicked by the guy who's done a couple of months training max?


Dominic had a formidable mullet. Not as powerful as that of Kona Crush, but he’s still new to the business.


----------



## the_hound

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> The bottom rope is going to annoy me if someone doesn’t level it up 😫😫😫


they'll fix it, the buckle is loose from the right had side


----------



## RapShepard

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> How are we meant to take Dominik seriously when he, the guy who does this week-in week-out, gets his ass kicked by the guy who's done a couple of months training max?


I mean Dominik's dad is the hot tag in the group. Dom has little credibility in kayfabe


----------



## Chan Hung

This is the MOST lively crowd WWE has had since last Mania lmfao. Seriously ALL Raws mostly everyone is sitting down


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Alright, guys, let’s chill with the insults in this thread, please.

Cheers


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

RapShepard said:


> I mean Dominik's dad is the hot tag in the group. Dom has little credibility in kayfabe


They should still book him strong enough to be able to deal comfortably with a YouTuber.


----------



## Piehound

Credit where credit is due. Logan put in some training and is looking much better than I expected.


----------



## Seafort

GNKenny said:


> Logan Paul comes off like a bigger star than 95% of wrestlers today lmao


Logan is like early 90s Sid versus a lot of WWE’s roster


----------



## Trophies

I feel like celebrities train hard for their one two matches, show out and then leave lol kind of like George. Leaving on a high note.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Twitter is saying Ronda stormed out of building


----------



## Derek30

Damn. This crowd is HOT


----------



## RockOfJericho

This is a pretty good match.


----------



## Mr316

This has been a great match


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is actually dope, props to Logan for putting in the time and effort


----------



## Dolorian

Match has been fun so far and the crowd is hot. Paul has been doing a good job.


----------



## Shaun_27

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> The ring looks crooked, you can't unsee it 😂


It is crooked. Hopefully doesn't affect anyone. Biggest show of the year, there was no need for a ring break spot 30 mins in!


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Seriously, if any of the undercard WWE guys are self aware, they should be embarrassed watching how much better Logan Paul looks than they do


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Paul has been the best part of this match by far.


----------



## Seafort

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> The bottom rope is going to annoy me if someone doesn’t level it up 😫😫😫


Kevin Dunn and Vince are actually probably going bezerk about that backstage.


----------



## Oracle

Fuck rey can still go. 

his loser son however terrible


----------



## toontownman

That camera shot on Paul was gif worthy!


----------



## troyag93

Logan looking like a star


----------



## Seth Grimes

Catalanotto said:


> Alright, guys, let’s chill with the insults in this thread, please.
> 
> Cheers


Probably need to have a word with AEW superfans like Rich basically baiting and trolling with their comments


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Dom never got touched there. Like being punched by Shane.


----------



## NXT Only

OMG this is amazing heel work by Paul lol


----------



## Derek30

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Twitter is saying Ronda stormed out of building


Holly Holm or Amanda Nunes probably showed up. “Aight. That’s it. I’m gone.”


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

OH MY GAWD LOGAN PAUL IS FKIN SAVAGE FOR DOIN THE 3 AMGIOS LMFAOOOOO BYE


----------



## toontownman

Paul is MONEY


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Give Logan Paul the belt


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Paul has a good shit-eating grin; which is always key for a good heel to have. Not 1990's HBK level of shit-eating grin (see my avatar), but very good nonetheless.


----------



## the_hound

what a fucking heel


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Logan Paul is such a golden heel lol


----------



## PrinceofPush

Logan's a natural heel. Give him a contract, Vince!


----------



## Derek30

Alright. Put the title on Logan Paul. That dude gets it.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Seriously, if any of the undercard WWE guys are self aware, they should be embarrassed watching how much better Logan Paul looks than they do


Oh, come on. You can give the guy credit considering his lack of experience without going over the top. It's not that hard to learn a few suplexes.


----------



## Trophies

Three amigos by Paul...the disrespect lol


----------



## A PG Attitude

Hats off to Logan Paul, he looks like he was born for this.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Credit to Paul, he has been good.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Logan is outperforming others at Mania lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I just became a Logan Paul fan that was incredible hahaha


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Logan Paul is getting nuclear heat


----------



## epfou1

Logan Paul understands the business of getting heat


----------



## Paul12907

AHAHAHAHAHA LOGAN 3 AMIGOS, THATS IT THIS GUYS A LEGENDS


----------



## Seth Grimes

Is Paul gonna be the heel with the most heat this entire night?


----------



## eljoker

Is it me or does the ropes look a little off? Like loose?

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2

Logan Paul is a better worker than 95 percent of the WWE and AEW roster.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Logan is really fucking good


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Logan >>> Omega. Seen enough


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Rey and Dominik are being made to look like absolute geeks, which with WWE booking, means they'll win the tag titles on RAW on Monday.


----------



## toontownman

That was a thing of beauty!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Trophies said:


> I feel like celebrities train hard for their one two matches, show out and then leave lol kind of like George. Leaving on a high note.


Bad Bunny looked good too. I would mind Logan becoming an actual WWE star


----------



## Seafort

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Twitter is saying Ronda stormed out of building


I’m picturing an out of control Ronda randomly attacking pedestrians in Dallas.

Perhaps the military will be called in.


----------



## NXT Only

Miz wasn’t the legal man right?


----------



## TMTT

The XL 2 said:


> Logan Paul is a better worker than 95 percent of the WWE and AEW roster.


I want what you are smoking.


----------



## King Gimp

fuck I LOVED THAT


----------



## Derek30

Ok. That ref. God damn


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

That was a great fucking match


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I am not fucking joking when I say this we need Logan Paul Vs Bad Buddy! MAKE IT FKIN HAPPEN VINCE! 

They would tear it up!


----------



## FriedTofu

Dominic almost botched that pin safe after that horrible fake being hit off the ropes. Did a decent frog splash after though.


----------



## The XL 2

Seth Grimes said:


> Is Paul gonna be the heel with the most heat this entire night?


Yes. Because he understands how to manipulate the audiences emotions. The rest of this garbage roster does not.


----------



## toontownman

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Logan >>> Omega. Seen enough


I was literally going to say he looks like a stretched out omega.

Best celeb performance.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Last year Bad Bunny had a good match, this year Paul has a GREAT match. Just goes to show charisma cannot be taught, and the guy clearly has a talent for wrestling


----------



## the_hound

10 beltzer stars WOW


----------



## Garmonbozia

MIZ NOOOOOO


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Logan is really fucking good


Agree, it's rare you have a performer get nuclear heat like that


----------



## DRose1994

Logan is great. That was the best 3 amigos rendition I’ve seen. What a natural.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HAHAHAHA


----------



## PrinceofPush

Alright, hoping Logan sticks around after that. Made me a fan tonight!

Pretty good match!


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510421522665648132

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510421388825436166


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

OMG IM MARKING FOR MIZ IN 2022! LMAO


----------



## Seafort

Paul with three amigos....I love it!


----------



## Mainboy

That pop.


----------



## Dolorian

Very fun match, Paul definitely put in the work and was the star of the match.


----------



## Prosper

That wasn’t bad, Logan Paul put on a nice performance.


----------



## Cooper09

Miz turning babyface.


----------



## epfou1

Miz turned face lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Wow, Miz turned on Logan? Strange


----------



## TMTT

Miz turned face.


----------



## King Gimp

Logan is really fucking good lmao


----------



## PrinceofPush

Miz, you DICK! LMFAO


----------



## Mr316

Loved this match


----------



## the_hound

miz vs logan paul BOOK IT NOW


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Miz, the babyface to dethrone Reigns!


----------



## A PG Attitude

Seth Grimes said:


> Probably need to have a word with AEW superfans like Rich basically baiting and trolling with their comments


Dude you're the only one throwing insults out at people just because someone isn't impressed with whats on offer so far.


----------



## Derek30

That was a good match. Good shit


----------



## FriedTofu

LOL OMG

WWE really trying to give us a Logan Paul face run.


----------



## Trivette

Pleasantly surprised by Logan Paul and the overall match quality in general.


----------



## Ameer Patel

Fair play to Logan he was excellent - looks like we might see him again against the Miz

But would prefer him as a heel


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

There can only be one! Miz is the one and only A-Lister!


----------



## Seth Grimes

The XL 2 said:


> Yes. Because he understands how to manipulate the audiences emotions. The rest of this garbage roster does not.


Nah, because Paul is genuinely an asshole and most of us know that. Guy finds dead bodies in forests and puts in on youtube for content, is an actual knob. Most wrestlers are niceguys who wanna be Twitch streamers chatting to their fans.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Did Miz just turn babyface?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Looks like we might be getting a Paul and Miz feud


----------



## Prosper

Lol what was the point of that


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

That was better than expected


----------



## troyag93

Keep Logan Paul around


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingofKings1524

This crowd absolutely ate that match up. That was fun as hell.


----------



## PrinceofPush

This BETTER not be a early as hell Logan Face turn. Dude's a natural HEEL!


----------



## Paul12907

That was actually pretty decent


----------



## Nothing Finer

Logan was terrific but I'd say his facials and selling need a bit of work.


----------



## Magicman38

Dominick should’ve gone over. Do we really need more Miz?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Logan Vs Bad Bunny needs to happen. These 2 guys take this shit seriously


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Watch some of the IWC dorks try and say Logan sucked and that he's taking a spot from a guy like Finn Balor or Ricochet.

Paul just showed more charisma in on match than those two have in years.


----------



## Oracle

I thought that was going to be a dud but man that was a really good match for a fucking celebrity involved


----------



## Trophies

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Logan >>> Omega. Seen enough


----------



## Teemu™

Logan Paul is awesome. But I hope he's not going babyface?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Prosper said:


> That wasn’t bad, Logan Paul put on a nice performance.


Logan is better than most of todays roster, unreal


----------



## toontownman

The turn was unnecessary. I don't want to see face Logan Paul. He was an incredible heel tonight.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Miz face turn


----------



## wwetna1

Seth Grimes said:


> Last year Bad Bunny had a good match, this year Paul has a GREAT match. Just goes to show charisma cannot be taught, and the guy clearly has a talent for wrestling


Also says a lot about miz he can get trusted with the celeb match every year and every year they praise the celeb working in the pc with him and then it comes off like it has at mania. They got guys who can’t do that shit with talents on raw let alone at mania


----------



## FriedTofu

KingofKings1524 said:


> This crowd absolutely ate that match up. That was fun as hell.


Crowd's been hot from the start and some still think the match order was wrong.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Miz taking his heat back


----------



## Seth Grimes

A PG Attitude said:


> Dude you're the only one throwing insults out at people just because someone isn't impressed with whats on offer so far.


And I'll happily keep throwing insults at people who hate-watch and only wanna come here and ruin peoples moods.


----------



## NXT Only

KingofKings1524 said:


> This crowd absolutely ate that match up. That was fun as hell.


Celebrity match is often a highlight.


----------



## Jnewt

I can't stand either of the Paul brothers but Logan left half of the Roster in the dust with that performance.


----------



## the_hound

ring is fixed


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Logan is better than most of todays roster, unreal


Certainly better than Dominick.


----------



## AliFrazier100

That was great. Logan is a fantastic heel.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Teemu™ said:


> Logan Paul is awesome. But I hope he's not going babyface?


Nah, Miz turned face I think, he started high fiving that guy in the crowd


----------



## The XL 2

TMTT said:


> I want what you are smoking.


Working isn't about doing sloppy looking high spots. Its manipulating an audience to get a desired reaction. He's objectively a better worker than most modern wrestlers


----------



## wwetna1

toontownman said:


> The turn was unnecessary. I don't want to see face Logan Paul. He was an incredible heel tonight.


I think it’s still heel Paul. They just set up a Miz money match for summer slam or next mania is all


----------



## Chan Hung

So Miz vs Logan next Mania? LOL

Does anyone here have Peacock that is upgraded? Like no commercials? Or does everyone get commercials during Mania? I have the basic subscription


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

toontownman said:


> The turn was unnecessary. I don't want to see face Logan Paul. He was an incredible heel tonight.


Miz is face bro


----------



## Derek30

the_hound said:


> ring is fixed


Get that psycho Drew out of the damn building!! That vile SON OF A BITCH


----------



## MIZizAwesome

What a match. Hate Logan Paul but damn he did a great job and should be proud of that performance. Excited to see more of him in the future. Him vs miz will be fun


----------



## Charzhino

That was the first Wrestlemania worthy match


----------



## Ameer Patel

Oh ffs Stephanie 😒


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Ugghhhhhh this bitch


----------



## Derek30

Damn. Steph is still a fox.


----------



## RainmakerV2

STEPH


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> So Miz vs Logan next Mania? LOL
> 
> Does anyone here have Peacock that is upgraded? Like no commercials? Or does everyone get commercials during Mania? I have the basic subscription


The upgraded peacock gets commercials too but mostly just previews of WWE matches and WWE related stuff.


----------



## wwetna1

Stephanie’s return to tv to put over Gable is ducking huge


----------



## Trophies

Stephanie looks good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What a waste of time.


----------



## FriedTofu

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Watch some of the IWC dorks try and say Logan sucked and that he's taking a spot from a guy like Finn Balor or Ricochet.
> 
> Paul just showed more charisma in on match than those two have in years.


I'm saving my hate for that with the Knoxville and Omos matches. Oh and also the Drew/Corbin match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Gable 👀👀👀


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Steph out with more PR bullshit.


----------



## wwetna1

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> The upgraded peacock gets commercials too but mostly just previews of WWE matches and WWE related stuff.


When they cut to commercial I’m assuming on tv they spray the ring. They cut the lights down in stadium and put up a logo then were spraying and wiping just then


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I would 100% eat Stephs ass


----------



## Saintpat

Jnewt said:


> I can't stand either of the Paul brothers but Logan left half of the Roster in the dust with that performance.


I was prepared to see him flop and dump all over his performance but damn. Guy really brought it. Props.


----------



## Teemu™

"Wrestling."


----------



## jds49ers

Gable has got some backside lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Bron Vs Gabel is the future and its gonna be amazing


----------



## Chan Hung

Crowd goes mild lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This Gable dude is gonna be a star


----------



## NXT Only

They’re trying build the next Kurt Angle with him?


----------



## Nothing Finer

How the fuck does having Stephanie McMahon, a career heel, introduce this guy help anyone get over except Stephanie?


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

I wish they'd shut the fuck up about the Stevenson guy until he's ready to wrestle.


----------



## Mainboy

If Paul went full time I would be fine.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I just realized I've been calling him Gable SteveNson all this time.


----------



## Saintpat

wwetna1 said:


> When they cut to commercial I’m assuming on tv they spray the ring. They cut the lights down in stadium and put up a logo then were spraying and wiping just then


At SD a few weeks ago in Birmingham I think they completely changed the canvas after every match and had a crew wiping down the ropes.


----------



## Dolorian

Rollins' opponent maybe?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

GABLE!!!


----------



## -XERO-

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Miz, the babyface to dethrone Reigns!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

NXT Only said:


> They’re trying build the next Kurt Angle with him?


Give him the theme if he's heel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Well, that rules him out as Seth's opponent, if anyone think it's gonna be him in the first place.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Wouldn’t be WM without Stephanie? They hella high.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT

The XL 2 said:


> Working isn't about doing sloppy looking high spots. Its manipulating an audience to get a desired reaction. He's objectively a better worker than most modern wrestlers


I would like to see him in the main roster every week, it is easy to look good in one match with experienced workers.


----------



## American_Nightmare

They're plugging Rock's show. That's a clue.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

That was utterly fucking pointless


----------



## Trophies

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I would 100% eat Stephs ass


----------



## Ockap

Gable Steveson here to put a stop to fake flippy indie shit.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Mainboy said:


> If Paul went full time I would be fine.


The novelty would wear off quickly with him, plus he'd piss off 99% of the people riding his dick tonight when he'd go over their favourites. AJ Styles fans are particularly whiny about his booking, so seeing Paul squash him would create quite the shitstorm.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Womens match, time to play some PS5


----------



## Teemu™

Chan Hung said:


> So Miz vs Logan next Mania? LOL
> 
> Does anyone here have Peacock that is upgraded? Like no commercials? Or does everyone get commercials during Mania? I have the basic subscription


I'm in Finland, so I have the old school WWE Network, still, but yea, just got an ad for Young Rock.


----------



## Prosper

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This Gable dude is gonna be a star


Lol we haven’t seen him wrestle or try to cut a promo yet.


----------



## Erik.

Is the Rollins match on yet?

How soon?


----------



## Seth Grimes

Do people in America actually care about wrasslin'? They list these achievements and I'm thinking is this an American thing, or are they just overhyping things no one really cares about?


----------



## Mainboy

American_Nightmare said:


> They're plugging Rock's show. That's a clue.


Wonder if he will show up tomorrow night.


----------



## ty1990

Gahhh not Belair, can’t stand her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

holy shit, rousey has walked out


----------



## Nothing Finer

How will Becky recover from the psychological torture of having a very small amount of hair cut off?


----------



## AliFrazier100

WrestleFAQ said:


> I just realized I've been calling him Gable SteveNson all this time.


That's his name, Stephanie mispronounced it.


----------



## Seafort

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I would 100% eat Stephs ass


Suppose she likes questionably cooked food?


----------



## PrinceofPush

Waiting for Shane's music to hit when Seth is waiting in the ring. Bout to die laughing!


----------



## DRose1994

Did we really need that 3-4 minute long AJ and Edge package when their match is tomorrow ?


----------



## Dolorian

Time for Big Time Becks, let's go.

I think she is losing unfortunately but hopefully they get enough time for their match.


----------



## rich110991

Erik. said:


> Is the Rollins match on yet?
> 
> How soon?


After this Becky/Bianca match


----------



## FriedTofu

They better give Becky the mania entrance she deserve.


----------



## Erik.

rich110991 said:


> After this Becky/Bianca match


How long is this match likely to be?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

the_hound said:


> holy shit, rousey has walked out


huh?


----------



## jds49ers

Beks better win, Just dont like the whole Bel air gimmick. Think the stupid pony tail is what does it for me, and the fact that no one hasnt ripped it our of her head yet


----------



## wwetna1

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> They should still book him strong enough to be able to deal comfortably with a YouTuber.


The YouTuber who went 10 rounds with Mayweather


----------



## ProjectGargano

the_hound said:


> holy shit, rousey has walked out


Don't believe that


----------



## rich110991

Erik. said:


> How long is this match likely to be?


I dunno aha, but I know I’ll be going to bed after Seth’s match


----------



## Derek30

Seafort said:


> Suppose she likes questionably cooked food?


Eh. Smoothies are good every once in awhile


----------



## Chan Hung

If Cody no shows today, he wont be in WWE.


----------



## Seafort

NXT Only said:


> They’re trying build the next Kurt Angle with him?


More like the next 1996 Mark Henry. We’ll see if he has the charisma to justify the push.


----------



## A PG Attitude

the_hound said:


> holy shit, rousey has walked out


I've seen two people say this now, whats going on, do we have a source?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Woahhhh apparently Rousey quit ???


----------



## Dolorian

FriedTofu said:


> They better give Becky the mania entrance she deserve.


Yeah, long overdue.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

King said he never recognized Becky. She must have smiled at his jokes.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Hopefully Becky buries Bianca, they've been trying to force Bianca for 14 months now and it just isn't working


----------



## Seafort

Teemu™ said:


> I'm in Finland, so I have the old school WWE Network, still, but yea, just got an ad for Young Rock.


I miss the old Network.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

A PG Attitude said:


> I've seen two people say this now, whats going on, do we have a source?


Apparently their match was supposed to be next. They must have told her cringe Charlotte was winning


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Remember when Vince wanted to put a blue dot over Christan face? Word is that is Cody new Gimmick lmao


----------



## Derek30

OH WAIIIITTT
Rousey walks out

Charlotte needs an opponent


BRANDI RHODES


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

wwetna1 said:


> The YouTuber who went 10 rounds with Mayweather


Because that fight was completely legitimate in every way.


----------



## Teemu™

Seafort said:


> I miss the old Network.


Sorry, bud.


----------



## troyag93

Seth Grimes said:


> Do people in America actually care about wrasslin'? They list these achievements and I'm thinking is this an American thing, or are they just overhyping things no one really cares about?


No, WWE is just hyping that up. Oh look at this real wrestler and he's going to be a great fake wrestler. Nobody here cares


----------



## the_hound

ok this is pretty bad ass


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

ty1990 said:


> Gahhh not Belair, can’t stand her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some wrestlers are good for piss breaks. When Bianca is on I go pinch off a loaf and sit on the toilet until my feet fall asleep.


----------



## Trophies

Becky with that GOAT entrance.


----------



## King Gimp

BATISTA YELLING


----------



## Charzhino

Please let this match end quickly so we can see the Seth Rollins vs TBA match


----------



## Irish Jet

Nothing I hate quite like the champ coming out first.


----------



## Seth Grimes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510426215445843969
Can't help but think this is a legitimately great idea


----------



## A PG Attitude

Becky looks cool as fuck.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Is that car meant to be glamorous? It looks like a soccer mom truck.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Absolutely pointless doing a haircut gimmick then having the victim come out looking like a million bucks anyway.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Derek30 said:


> OH WAIIIITTT
> Rousey walks out
> 
> Charlotte needs an opponent
> 
> 
> BRANDI RHODES


If Rousey walked out I don't blame her, Charlotte sucks


----------



## Dolorian

She looks amazing


----------



## Seafort

troyag93 said:


> No, WWE is just hyping that up. Oh look at this real wrestler and he's going to be a great fake wrestler. Nobody here cares


That’s why I say that this hype reminds me of Mark Henry coming off of his 1996 Olympic appearance. WWE went all in on him...he had more merchandising than Steve Austin at one point - something Foley pointed out in his book.


----------



## The XL 2

They're still pushing this homeless man's version of Conor McGregor? Ugh


----------



## FrankenTodd

A star’s entrance 

Love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Seth Grimes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510426215445843969
> Can't help but think this is a legitimately great idea


Isn't Waller's gimmick basically Australian Logan Paul?


----------



## Prosper

Awesome look for Becky honestly


----------



## Seafort

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> If Rousey walked out I don't blame her, Charlotte sucks


I would love it if Brandi came out and won:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

This the best Becky's looked in a min


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Becky hair looks great and lmao if Ronda left because they wanted Charoltte to win


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Pretty lame entrance attire for Becky.


----------



## AustinRockHulk

Ockap said:


> Gable Steveson here to put a stop to fake flippy indie shit.


Yes, Get rid of crusierweight wrestling, technical wrestling and any other wrestling style. We to be sports entertain with brawling wrestling.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

FrankenTodd said:


> A star’s entrance
> 
> Love it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you heard anything about Rousey walking out ?


----------



## Dolorian

Prosper said:


> Awesome look for Becky honestly


Perfection


----------



## Seth Grimes

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Isn't Waller's gimmick basically Australian Logan Paul?


Yep, and it'd help Waller get some genuine heat like Paul has


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Yesss Bianca got a band! Best call ever


----------



## PeepNation08

I hope Bianca gets the W 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

What is that shit under her eyes?


----------



## Seafort

Becky Lynch rocking a Joan Jett hairdo. Love it.


----------



## King Gimp

WHAT THE FUCK HAHAHAHA


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Charzhino

Looks like BelAir is winning..


----------



## TMTT

WTF?


----------



## Shaun_27

lol "What the hell is this!"


----------



## toontownman

Prosper said:


> Lol we haven’t seen him wrestle or try to cut a promo yet.


He always looks super awkward. Will have to see if he actually has charisma and can promo.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Were they saying "bullshit"?


----------



## Dolorian

What is this about Ronda walking out? Is it true?


----------



## the_hound

thunder rosa is very angry at this moment in time


----------



## DUD

What a shit hair cut.


----------



## Cooper09

Cena used to have this sort of bizarre entrance.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Belair better win wit this entrance lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

I love me some brass but wat


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Is this the Texas Glee Club?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Ok this is pretty cool


----------



## Piehound

Irish Jet said:


> Nothing I hate quite like the champ coming out first.


Yup - and the challenger getting the bigger entrance. Becks seems to have fallen from grace a bit..


----------



## Trophies

Ay I'm feeling this lol


----------



## TD_DDT

This sucks

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

You're not the Undertaker, Bel Air. Hurry up.


----------



## Derek30

Ok. Sweet ass entrances for both. They’ve made this feel like a big deal.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Dolorian said:


> What is this about Ronda walking out? Is it true?


Apparently people seen her walking out after a dispute with management, check Twitter


----------



## Piehound

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


MUTLI-PASS!!


----------



## BlissLynch

I like Becky’s new look.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Great entrance for Bianca


----------



## Seth Grimes

Bianca looks great!


----------



## FrankenTodd

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Have you heard anything about Rousey walking out ?


No not a word 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jds49ers

Hate Bel Air, everything about her is at cringe level


----------



## ty1990

Belair is highly irritating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Dolorian said:


> What is this about Ronda walking out? Is it true?


Unfortunately not.


----------



## epfou1

Apart from Eastern Standard Time, wtf does EST meant to mean?


----------



## DRose1994

Both of them are cute tonight


----------



## Derek30

Ring announcer looks like someone painted that suit on him


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PavelGaborik said:


> Unfortunately not.


She supposedly got into it with management


----------



## Dolorian

PavelGaborik said:


> Unfortunately not.


I see I wonder why some here were saying this.


----------



## TMTT

Get my name out of your fucking name!


----------



## itsbeenawhile

They're about to do a double turn I bet my life on it...Street Profits and Bianca looked more heelish the last couple weeks


----------



## Teemu™

Bianca is a woman after my heart. Extremely unfortunate that I'm a hideously unattractive ghoul that no one could love.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

epfou1 said:


> Apart from Eastern Standard Time, wtf does EST meant to mean?


I think it's EST as in the greatEST.


----------



## TD_DDT

Becky use to be attractive. Looks so grossssssss now yikes boys

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

epfou1 said:


> Apart from Eastern Standard Time, wtf does EST meant to mean?


GreatEST
FastEST
SmartEST

Just means she's the best at everything.


----------



## troyag93

Damn she looking hot tonight


----------



## King Gimp

Bianca to win in a minute or less

calling it


----------



## Shaun_27

Thought this was supposed to be a blood feud? Why is Bel Air dancing?


----------



## Chan Hung

The announcer kind of looks like Shawn Spears LMFAO


----------



## Derek30

PavelGaborik said:


> Unfortunately not.


Well we can still hope they insert Brandi into the match for a triple threat


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

becky looks like someone shaved the red wolf of radagan.


----------



## Teemu™

Dolorian said:


> What is this about Ronda walking out? Is it true?


Yes.


----------



## King Gimp

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> GreatEST
> FastEST
> SmartEST
> 
> Just means she's the best at everything.


Always thought it was silly lmao


----------



## Charzhino

epfou1 said:


> Apart from Eastern Standard Time, wtf does EST meant to mean?


Shes the cringEST superstar in the wwe


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

itsbeenawhile said:


> They're about to do a double turn I bet my life on it...Street Profits and Bianca looked more heelish the last couple weeks


I agree about the Street Profits, not Bianca though.


----------



## Blonde

Bianca getting a huge pop


----------



## jds49ers

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> GreatEST
> FastEST
> SmartEST
> 
> Just means she's the best at everything.


LamEST


----------



## A PG Attitude

Bron Breaker got the big challenger entrance earlier and jobbed to Ziggler so dont bank on Belair winning.


----------



## Chan Hung

Shaun_27 said:


> Thought this was supposed to be a blood feud? Why is Bel Air dancing?


Kinda like Jeff Hardy dancing before saving Matt Hardy


----------



## American_Nightmare

the_hound said:


> holy shit, rousey has walked out


Says who


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Oh-oh. I just had a really long blink...


----------



## ProjectGargano

Becky looks so weird with that haircut


----------



## One Shed

If Meltzer has not reported Rhonda walked out, there is a chance it might actually be true.


----------



## Chan Hung

Remember the Crickets when WWE tried promoting their shows during a concert? LOL


----------



## Dolorian

Big Time Crowd.


----------



## Derek30

Teemu™ said:


> Bianca is a woman after my heart. Extremely unfortunate that I'm a hideously unattractive ghoul that no one could love.


You can always try Nyla


----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> If Meltzer has not reported Rhonda walked out, there is a chance it might actually be true.


Wait what? What happened?


----------



## Serpico Jones

Becky is still fine as fuck.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Omfg that was insane


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

An hour and half in and thats the first actual energy from the crowd


----------



## Derek30

Chan Hung said:


> Kinda like Jeff Hardy dancing before saving Matt Hardy


I laughed so hard at that


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Looks like Vince watched some bondage, slammed his fist on the desk and said, "Get them some sexy gear!"


----------



## wwetna1

King Gimp said:


> Always thought it was silly lmao


It’s literally a play on grammar as the est means nothing is better than her or can be greater


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> Wait what? What happened?


Some on Twitter saying she was seen arguing with people backstage. Who knows.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

How the fuck is this not tonight’s main event? It has everything. Star power, back story, genuine athletes. 

Flair v Rousey is going to be insufferable


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Why would Bianca shake Becky's hand after Becky injured her only a couple of weeks ago?!


----------



## Seafort

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> GreatEST
> FastEST
> SmartEST
> 
> Just means she's the best at everything.


HairiEST


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510427701215121408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510428759773650953


----------



## Shaun_27

The Ronda rumour is going to need a strong source before I even entertain the thought of it being true.


----------



## Cooper09

Teemu™ said:


> Bianca is a woman after my heart. Extremely unfortunate that I'm a hideously unattractive ghoul that no one could love.


That's why we have porn.


----------



## Seth Grimes

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> An hour and half in and thats the first actual energy from the crowd


You didn't watch the last match? Even the Corbin match somehow has energy


----------



## Seafort

Two Sheds said:


> If Meltzer has not reported Rhonda walked out, there is a chance it might actually be true.


Plans changed?


----------



## Derek30

Damn. Tights wedged right up into Becky’s crack. Would watch again


----------



## American_Nightmare

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510424824220315649


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Becky questioning herself 30 seconds in is terrible booking. Later in the match? Sure. But this quick? Stop.


----------



## Irish Jet

TD_DDT said:


> Becky use to be attractive. Looks so grossssssss now yikes boys
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


She’s gorgeous you freak.


----------



## FriedTofu

Is this something new that female refs the men matches and a male ref for the female matches?


----------



## troyag93

Chan Hung said:


> Wait what? What happened?


Ronda walked out of the building saying reports


----------



## Derek30

American_Nightmare said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510424824220315649


So not a torn quad then


----------



## Chan Hung

Yep, 


Serpico Jones said:


> Becky is still fine as fuck.


Yep, she looks fine in that gear


----------



## the_hound

beckys ass oh myyyyyyyy


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Showstopper said:


> Becky questioning herself 30 seconds in is terrible booking. Later in the match? Sure. But this quick? Stop.


Maybe she is used to disappointment from Seth after 30 seconds.


----------



## TMTT

Teemu™ said:


> Bianca is a woman after my heart. Extremely unfortunate that I'm a hideously unattractive ghoul that no one could love.


Get jacked and use spray tan. 💪


----------



## Nothing Finer

troyag93 said:


> Ronda walked out of the building saying reports


What reports? Who is reporting this?


----------



## Mainboy

troyag93 said:


> Ronda walked out of the building saying reports


Bryan Alvarez said that match should be interesting


----------



## Seafort

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Looks like Vince watched some bondage, slammed his fist on the desk and said, "Get them some sexy gear!"


I can picture that. “Get mw leather, Damn it! LEATHER! And not that leather that we have Demolition and...what’s his name...Karrion Kross.”


----------



## Chan Hung

troyag93 said:


> Ronda walked out of the building saying reports


WOW. Thats insane. Guessing 'if true' due to attitude with Charlotte or someone else? Thats insane especially on Mania night. That would almost certainly ban her from WWE for doing such shit if true since today's their biggest day of year.


----------



## DRose1994

Bel air might be my favorite women’s wrestler in the world. Love her look, the wash she works, her athleticism. Amazing performer.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I'm finding Becky Lynch attractive for the first time in a long time. Although that down on all fours ass shot the camera just picked up helped a bit.


----------



## troyag93

Nothing Finer said:


> What reports? Who is reporting this?


Fightful


----------



## Dolorian

Nice recovery there


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Becky in those fishnets is sexy asf


----------



## RainmakerV2

I'm just watching Becky's ass jiggle tbh.


----------



## American_Nightmare

No credible sites have said anything about Rousey walking out.


----------



## TD_DDT

Botch fest. End this garbage 

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Seth Grimes

I'm not seeing anything legitimate about Rousey, just seems to be rumours


----------



## Nothing Finer

troyag93 said:


> Fightful


Link?


----------



## King Gimp

I miss when Taker would hit the steps and flip over them

Always made me pop lmao


----------



## Seafort

Derek30 said:


> So not a torn quad then


Hopefully it’s not that bad? A torn quad cant be anything but bad.


----------



## Chan Hung

FriedTofu said:


> Is this something new that female refs the men matches and a male ref for the female matches?


Must be. Should be the other way around to avoid 'harrassment' issues.


----------



## troyag93

Nothing Finer said:


> Link?


Dont be a lazy fuck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Alot of pin attempts in this match.


----------



## Ameer Patel

TD_DDT said:


> Becky use to be attractive. Looks so grossssssss now yikes boys
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


She's more attractive than ever


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

troyag93 said:


> Ronda walked out of the building saying reports


God I hope so. She needs to just f**k off and do something else. Shouldn’t even be in the same ring as Queen Flair. 

Bayley would get a massive pop as a replacement, it it’ll probably be one of the Viking Raiders.


----------



## Chan Hung

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Becky in those fishnets is sexy asf


Yep them butt cheeks looking nice.


----------



## PavelGaborik

American_Nightmare said:


> Says who


A couple twitter neckbeards with 6 followers.


----------



## Chan Hung

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> God I hope so. She needs to just f**k off and do something else. Shouldn’t even be in the same ring as Queen Flair.
> 
> Bayley would get a massive pop as a replacement, it it’ll probably be one of the Viking Raiders.


Id be so down for Bayley to return!


----------



## Prosper

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm just watching Becky's ass jiggle tbh.


Her ass looking hella good right now lol


----------



## Nothing Finer

troyag93 said:


> Dont be a lazy fuck.


You're making a fucking claim, you back it up.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> Yep them butt cheeks looking nice.


They're looking extra boney indeed.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Showstopper said:


> Becky questioning herself 30 seconds in is terrible booking. Later in the match? Sure. But this quick? Stop.


It was after she didn't beat Bianca the same way she did at Summerslam...same thing with the handshake I saw somebody else question


----------



## Dark Emperor

Chan Hung said:


> WOW. Thats insane. Guessing 'if true' due to attitude with Charlotte or someone else? Thats insane especially on Mania night. That would almost certainly ban her from WWE for doing such shit if true since today's their biggest day of year.


You really are gullible if you think any wrestler walks on a Mania night. You hear that crowd? No one is walking away from performing in front of that.


----------



## TMTT

Walking out of Wrestlemania, that is a first, probably bullshit.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

troyag93 said:


> Fightful



No they didn't.


----------



## Seafort

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> God I hope so. She needs to just f**k off and do something else. Shouldn’t even be in the same ring as Queen Flair.
> 
> Bayley would get a massive pop as a replacement, it it’ll probably be one of the Viking Raiders.


I’ll pop if Alundra Blayze comes back to reclaim the title she never lost.


----------



## toontownman

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> An hour and half in and thats the first actual energy from the crowd


Did you miss the first hour and a half? Crowd has been hot all night. Hot I say 😀


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Rousey rumor is all over twitter but I haven't seen a legit link anywhere.


----------



## Teemu™

TMTT said:


> Get jacked and use spray tan. 💪


You can't train your face, people. I'm lean and ripped, it does nothing to fix my face.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

If it wasn't for all these catfights you coulda made Wrestlemania just one day.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Surely some neckbeard started that rumor of Rousey walking out.


----------



## FriedTofu

Bianca taking a lot of punishment in this match so far.


----------



## troyag93

Nothing Finer said:


> You're making a fucking claim, you back it up.


I'm not your clown boy , I'm not saying shit just saying what others are saying on Twitter. Go cry to them on there


----------



## Trophies

Armbar...aw I miss Asuka.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Becky’s ass is on point tonight.


----------



## toontownman

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Why would Bianca shake Becky's hand after Becky injured her only a couple of weeks ago?!


Thank it was ironic as sassy as Bianca had the last laugh last week.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510415497757560839
I don't know how people have interpreted that as Rousey having walked out.


----------



## Derek30

Teemu™ said:


> You can't train your face, people. I'm lean and ripped, it does nothing to fix my face.


Bro. Humour goes a long way. Make a chick laugh and go from there. You seem like a funny enough dude.


----------



## TD_DDT

Ok this is legit a horrific botch fest

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper09

Becky really needs to put on some pounds. She's a fucking skeleton.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I wish the crowd was alittle more into this.


----------



## Nothing Finer

troyag93 said:


> I'm not your clown boy , I'm not saying shit just saying what others are saying on Twitter. Go cry to them on there


You made a claim that reports are saying Ronda was walked out. You are now saying it's "what others are saying on Twitter". You're not just a clown, you're a bullshit merchant.


----------



## the_hound

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510431429964009484wwe is playing these dirt sheet writers like a fiddle


----------



## RainmakerV2

Sean Ross Sapp saying fightful has reported nothing about Rousey.


----------



## TMTT

Derek30 said:


> Bro. Humour goes a long way. Make a chick laugh and go from there. You seem like a funny enough dude.


Yes, ugly guys get pussy too. For Bianca you need a lot more.


----------



## VanillaRice10

Anyone notice the quality of peacock just went from very high to very shitty? I checked on my home wifi and my 5g cellular and both are choppy video quality.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Showstopper said:


> I wish the crowd was alittle more into this.


I think it's been average so far. Not terrible but nothing special.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Showstopper said:


> I wish the crowd was alittle more into this.


I can understand it tbh, even with Becky a part of this it's a struggle to care about Bianca


----------



## DRose1994

I’ve been enjoying this match. Botch fest? This is about as good as it gets for a match not involving Charlotte Flair.


----------



## troyag93

Nothing Finer said:


> You made a claim that reports are saying Ronda was walked out. You are now saying it's "what others are saying on Twitter". You're not just a clown, you're a bullshit merchant.


Stop @ me dude. Go take it up on Twitter


----------



## Serpico Jones

Fightful denying the Ronda Rousey story.


----------



## thorwold

troyag93 said:


> Fightful




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510431429964009484


----------



## toontownman

American_Nightmare said:


> Surely some neckbeard started that rumor of Rousey walking out.


Yeah but it's OK. Kenny Omega walked in with CM Punk to fave Seth in a handicapped match. I also read it on Twitter.


----------



## Mainboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510431429964009484


----------



## Chan Hung

Becky should win


----------



## A PG Attitude

Cooper09 said:


> Becky really needs to put on some pounds. She's a fucking skeleton.


Yeah I think she overcompensated after being pregnant.


----------



## the_hound

this match is a fucking banger


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Becky's ass is the star of this match so far


----------



## PavelGaborik

The comment about Becky's ass are proof that no matter your figure, dudes will drool over you if you show a little skin. 

Becky has an absurdly boney ass for a female athlete.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Becky’s ass has never looked better.


----------



## Seafort

thorwold said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510431429964009484


Perhaps it was Scoops or Herbs Wrestling Tidbits.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Will they really have Bianca win the title 2 Manias in a row?


----------



## toontownman

Ouch.


----------



## FriedTofu

Showstopper said:


> I wish the crowd was alittle more into this.


I think them recreating the SummerSlam moment at the beginning sucked the excitement for the match out of it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Green Shirt Guy has turned heel on AEW again lol


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

Billie Bhatti was saying a few days ago they haven't informed Ronda, she and Charlotte wouldn't main event. Ronda walking out could have legs.


----------



## Charzhino

Textbook 450, perfect


----------



## Trophies

GreatEST splash.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Ricochet does that every week.


----------



## DRose1994

I’m sorry, I’m just absolutely gushing over Bianca tonight. What an athlete she is.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

"WHAT A MANOUVER!" - Pat McAfee 2022.


----------



## Mainboy

Some of the comments on twitter to Ronda are disgusting.


----------



## toontownman

Whatever Becky did wasn't what she wanted but it was more effective lol


----------



## Serpico Jones

That had to hurt.


----------



## RockOfJericho

Despite not caring who wins, I'm enjoying this match so far


----------



## Erik.

Fucking hell, this match is still going on


----------



## Trophies

That might leave a bruise.


----------



## FriedTofu

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Ricochet does that every week.


Yeah but he's a bald fraud. Bianca's hair makes it much cooler.


----------



## The XL 2

Becky has zero explosive athleticism


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This match is amazing. Becky can really put on some bangers on when she tries. Bianca brings out the bEST in her.*


----------



## ProjectGargano

Belair is carrying this match


----------



## kariverson

Lol Becky was so worried after that botch


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

I wonder if the finish will be Bel Air lifting Becky up while in the Disarmer for a KOD?


----------



## FriedTofu

That quick camera angle change when Bianca roll up Becky to avoid the ass shot. :lol


----------



## WWE Attitude

_edit: nevermind_


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

End the match already


----------



## Erik.

Can we get this over and done with so we can get to Rollins/Cody please?


----------



## Honey Bucket

lol this thread is hilairious

WORST THING EVER FUCKING NECKBEARD 

_5 mins later_

BEST PPV EVER CUZ

This PPV..sorry, er…big show, eh always brings out the best in people.

Plus, most users in this thread are embarrassing but NO suprise there.

Bring on Austin you fucking bitches.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I can't get over how amazing Beckys ass looks tonight


----------



## WrestleFAQ

My heart rate doubles every time Becky's legs spread apart with the camera on her.


----------



## Nothing Finer

That was a fucking fast 10 count.


----------



## justin waynes

Cooper09 said:


> Becky really needs to put on some pounds. She's a fucking skeleton.


Enough of the lamentations


----------



## jds49ers

Im dead at the 9 count then alive and running and in, lame spot


----------



## King Gimp

this match is too long


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I enjoy myself more when Michael Cole is not talking


----------



## Mr316

Nice match.


----------



## A PG Attitude

These two putting on a banger, this is what we could have got had they let Ronda and Becky go one one one in 2019.


----------



## Erik.

Fans all sitting. After a match that's gone on near 30 minutes.

Ouch.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Belair is great... what an athlete


----------



## jds49ers

Match was horrible, badly executed spots all over


----------



## Seth Grimes

How can so many people talk about Becky's ass when it has no meat or plump to it at all? It's dead. Bianca's is better


----------



## RapShepard

So much for the crowd not being into Bianca


----------



## NXT Only

Someone said it’s hard to care about Belair and the crowd just lost their shit when she won.


----------



## Mainboy

2 years in a row

she’s a fucking star


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SETH TIME!


----------



## Victor Chaos

King Gimp said:


> this match is too long


The match should've been a repeat of the SummerSlam match tbh.


----------



## toontownman

Match of the night so far. Great showing from Bianca especially.


----------



## the_hound

incredible, one of the best womens matches i have ever seen wow

you don't need blood to get yourself over.


----------



## FriedTofu

That was a fking epic KOD for the finish. Great sell by Becks.


----------



## Erik.

Finally.


----------



## Trophies

AND NEEEEEEEEEW

Awesome match.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Erik. said:


> Fans all sitting. After a match that's gone on near 30 minutes.
> 
> Ouch.


Aren't you supposed to be playing video games lmaoooooooo


----------



## DUD

Its nice to see WWE follow through with long term booking efficiently.


----------



## Magicman38

Really good match. Probably best WWE women’s match I’ve seen.


----------



## wwetna1

Erik. said:


> Fans all sitting. After a match that's gone on near 30 minutes.
> 
> Ouch.


You’re a lie. She got a standing ovation and people cheering for her in stadium


----------



## Seth Grimes

NXT Only said:


> Someone said it’s hard to care about Belair and the crowd just lost their shit when she won.


They're happy that it's finally over


----------



## Irish Jet

Very nice match, maybe dragged a bit but both ladies are great.


----------



## DRose1994

Love it. What a match. What a showing by both ladies. Very deserving for Bianca. She feels like a star.


----------



## TMTT

Great finish.


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## DUD

Can't help but feel that should have been on last tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet

Erik. said:


> Fans all sitting. After a match that's gone on near 30 minutes.
> 
> Ouch.


Did you click on the wrong PPV my guy?


----------



## Dr. Middy

That match ruled. 

Honestly the best KOD I've seen her do too. Bianca's over as hell and Becky put her over as clean as you could. Good shit to end that story.


----------



## Natsuke

That was pretty good.


----------



## TD_DDT

3/10 not very good oh well

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Decent match.

I was wondering if they were going to to a double turn, with the hair as a weapon build up. But, I guess Bianca will be the main Raw women's face for a while.


----------



## Erik.

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Aren't you supposed to be playing video games lmaoooooooo


Cody/Rollins time. 

Wouldn't dare miss it.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Slightly surprised Becky lost. I don't see what she does outside of the title picture if she doesn't win it back relatively quickly.


----------



## Charzhino

Time for Seth vs the Best in The World


----------



## La Parka

Good match.

Belair is the real deal.


----------



## jds49ers

Just dont see Bel Air as top talent. She has a good skill set but her whole character is just so cringy.


----------



## Erik.

wwetna1 said:


> You’re a lie. She got a standing ovation and people cheering for her in stadium


Everyone pops a win.


----------



## Dolorian

Very good match and the lead up to the finish was well done. Should have been the main event.


----------



## Piehound

That was a nice damn match.

Hats off to both ladies. They tore it up out there..


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Said it before, Bianca is the most natural face in WWE


----------



## PeepNation08

BIANCA GETS THE W! LFG! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlissLynch

One of the best Women’s match of all time. Credit where is due. Embarrassing the male matches earlier on. Great crowd response too.


----------



## ty1990

Good match but god I can’t stand Belair, she’s cringe as fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Because that fight was completely legitimate in every way.


And wrestling is? He’s more legitimate with his hands and as an athlete than a ricochet or Balor lol


----------



## DRose1994

Is her eye messed up from that Becky kick ?


----------



## Derek30

Good for Bianca. She’s got that it quality about her. Haven’t watched WWE in a long time but always thought she would be a big name.


----------



## Blonde

This was such a great match. Would have loved for it to end with a KOD from the top rope or something but that was spectacular


----------



## Erik.




----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Erik. said:


> Cody/Rollins time.
> 
> Wouldn't dare miss it.


You've been here since the pre show LMAOOOO


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Excellent match. So far this has been the only good thing on this whole show.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Wrong winner tbh.


----------



## Prosper

That was a great match, probably their best one.

TIME FOR THE AMERICAN NIGHTMARE


----------



## wwetna1

BlissLynch said:


> One of the best Women’s match of all time. Credit where is due. Embarrassing the male matches earlier on. Great crowd response too.


Every match has gotten a great ovation in person, each building on one another. They put the card in the right order


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Bianca the GOAT


----------



## DRose1994

Belair is my favorite women’s performer — that performance and match solidified it. Genuinely love her.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Taker to be Rollins opponent.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Slightly surprised Becky lost. I don't see what she does outside of the title picture if she doesn't win it back relatively quickly.


I'm assuming she goes face, probably goes over Charlotte on her way to facing heel Ronda next year.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*BIANCA DID IT, YESSSSSS!!!!!!! 































*


----------



## Erik.

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> You've been here since the pre show LMAOOOO


Eh?

I came on here about 40 minutes ago and asked when the Rollins/Cody match was and someone said after the Lynch match. I didn't expect that shit to last as long as it did.


----------



## RockOfJericho

I think they could pull a fakeout Shane as the opponent, only for Cody to show up


----------



## ThirdMan

EXCELLENT match. Great storytelling. Props to both women.


----------



## Smark1995

CODY CODY CODY CODY!


----------



## Erik.




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

And his opponent










BOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ProjectGargano

It's Cody time


----------



## thorwold

Is this random Sasha video a PPV staple now?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*THAT MATCH WAS FABTASTIC, I'M SO FUCKING HAPPY!!!!*


----------



## Mr316

Night 1 has been really fun so far. No complaints.


----------



## NotAllThere

I am a huge Becky fan, but that was the result that the division needed to keep things rolling well. Becky can ramp up the heel work chasing the belt or flip to face after this. Either is fine with me, but at this point she doesn't need the belt to seem legit. Belair does.


----------



## hunterxhunter

A PG Attitude said:


> Taker to be Rollins opponent.


No please no 
I want Cody to face him


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I'm pretty trashed, but that was good from what I remember.


----------



## helgey7212

They literally showed Charlotte tapping out after claiming she's never tapped out


----------



## Seth Grimes

RockOfJericho said:


> I think they could pull a fakeout Shane as the opponent, only for Cody to show up


Exactly what I'm thinking


----------



## toontownman

I love the variance of opinion! Hell of a match or the worst match every. Next to nothing inbetween. 

Energy and athleticism wise that was as good as anything I have seen in the women's division. They put it out there. Bianca is an athletic freak.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## TMTT

A PG Attitude said:


> Taker to be Rollins opponent.


WWE could troll with Austin Theory having a second match.


----------



## Trivette

WWE pulling off some solid long term story telling with Bel Air and Lynch. Bravo.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HERE WE GO


----------



## FrankenTodd

Drink time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

yasssssssssssssssssssss bray fucking wyatt


----------



## Ameer Patel

Ok come on Cody


----------



## wwetna1

DRose1994 said:


> Is her eye messed up from that Becky kick ?


She took a boot dead in the eye on the replay


----------



## Cooper09

Sasha is that great she's crowbarred into a pointless token filler match on this years WM.


----------



## Erik.

the_hound said:


> yasssssssssssssssssssss bray fucking wyatt


Shut up, ya sprout.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Shane O'Mac. Shane O'Mac. Shane O'Mac.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510435143584038915


----------



## P Thriller

Great match. Pretty sure Bianca might be legit hurt. Her left eye looked all sorts of screwed up after the match. I think she broke her orbital bone


----------



## NXT Only

Vince feeding Seth to Cody is something I wouldn’t have expected. No way Cody loses tonight.


----------



## FriedTofu

Imagine Seth's opponent turning out to be Shane.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Mainboy

It’s gonna be Goldberg isn’t it


----------



## PavelGaborik

Is this the point where we all pretend to be shocked when Cody comes out despite the fact that everyone and their Grand Dad has known about it for a month?

Should be a good match anyways.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Ronda to be Rollins' opponent. Plot twist!


----------



## Chan Hung

It's Undertaker, right?


----------



## FrankenTodd

In my dreams


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drougfree

please better be Cm Punk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

ADRENALINE

IN MY SOUL

TIME TO DEBUT

CODY RHODES


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Lol what's with these random Sasha hype videos


----------



## TMTT

It could be just stardust in our eyes.


----------



## Trophies

We're all convinced it's Cody...I'm expecting a swerve tho lol


----------



## Prosper

WRESTLING HAS MORE THAN ONE ROYAL FAMILY.


----------



## Derek30

That feeling when it’s Marko Stunt instead of Cody


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

toontownman said:


> Did you miss the first hour and a half? Crowd has been hot all night. Hot I say 😀





Seth Grimes said:


> You didn't watch the last match? Even the Corbin match somehow has energy


Yeah crowd was pretty dead imo, some seriously weak opening matches. That was solid though, Bianca is pretty awesome and Becky is always cool. Shit delivered and at least had a good reason for being on the card.

That boot to the face though oof. lol you can tell Becky was super sorry almost immediately, the replay looked pretty rough.


----------



## PrinceofPush

Get the Tylenol ready!


----------



## Chan Hung

IF it is not Cody, then he's not appearing in WWE. Its now or never.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What a story this turned out to be.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Yay, Seth Rollins is on


----------



## Erik.




----------



## jds49ers

Still have a feeling it isnt going to be Cody and that he debuts on Raw. Im gonna go with Bray if I had to pick someone other than Cody


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Fuck I had to scratch my balls and spilled cheetos dust all over my neck beard.


----------



## King Gimp

ADRENALINE

IN MY SOUL

WRESTLEMANIA

CODY RHODES


----------



## La Parka

It’s gonna be Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Magicman38

Becky then Seth. Guess they can head home after.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceofPush

Swear to GOD if Shane's music hits...


----------



## DammitChrist

_Seth Rollins awaits his opponent in the ring

Coin toss drops_


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Maybe the Rousey thing is false, haven't seen a legitimate source


----------



## lagofala

Becky looked like Kanjuro from one piece lol


----------



## DUD

Cody time!


----------



## Nothing Finer

PavelGaborik said:


> Is this the point where we all pretend to be shocked when Cody comes out despite the fact that everyone and their Grand Dad has known about it for a month?
> 
> Should be a good match anyways.


It's the CM Punk return gimmick, and it's genius. We're all 98% sure it's him but that 2% leaves a tremendous amount of excitement.


----------



## TMTT

It is Onita.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PrinceofPush said:


> Swear to GOD if Shane's music hits...


HERE COMES THE MONEY!!!


----------



## Teemu™

Derek30 said:


> Bro. Humour goes a long way. Make a chick laugh and go from there. You seem like a funny enough dude.


That's absolute bullshit.


----------



## Irish Jet

Man I remember the production of WWE's backstage segments and their video packages were incredible.

Now they're just fucking cringeworthy. They're just absurdly overproduced.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## wwetna1

Chan Hung said:


> It's Undertaker, right?


Him going out in front fans would be awesome 😂 … I feel like Seth is in a great spot


----------



## Blonde

Meltdown would be hilarious if it’s not Cody


----------



## toontownman

To think so many people were crying about the lack of build and not having Cody appear weeks ago. 

If it is Cody I don't think we are getting a long match. It will set up a feud.


----------



## AustinRockHulk

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> End the match already


Fight for-ever!


----------



## hunterxhunter

lagofala said:


> Becky looked like Kanjuro from one piece lol
> 
> View attachment 119690


Yes 
I finally found a one piece fan like me here


----------



## DUD

The hairs on my arms are up.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Our favourite midcarder is coming back to us fellow Goofies.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

"It's can't be...can it? Seth's mystery opponent is..."


----------



## DammitChrist

_Seth Rollins awaits his opponent in the ring_

_Explosion noises_

_Sounds of star dust follows shortly after_


----------



## FrankenTodd

Da hell is this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUD

If Cody doesn't appear we riot.


----------



## NXT Only

Mania is full of marks. Does Cody get booed?


----------



## Irish Jet

Went from having no match to a special entrance lol wtf?


----------



## Teemu™

It's Christian.


----------



## PrinceofPush

Lyynch said:


> Meltdown would be hilarious if it’s not Cody


Even MORE hilarious if it's SHANE.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Derek30

Teemu™ said:


> That's absolute bullshit.


Speaking from experience. I ain’t much to look at. Trust me


----------



## Seth Grimes




----------



## DammitChrist

_Seth Rollins awaits his opponent in the ring_

"Go Ace!"


----------



## troyag93

If it isn't Cody this would be the greatest troll job in wrestling history


----------



## the_hound

hahaha love it


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Seth's Flair robe 😭😂😂😂


----------



## FrankenTodd

I love Seth. He has won me over with this Joker gimmick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Getting their money's worth from the band.


----------



## FriedTofu

Erm...did they get a choir to just go out there to go ooh ooh ooh?


----------



## promoter2003

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Bianca the GOAT




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510431535169736714
Well she got one of the GOAT female intros at Mania that's for sure.


----------



## DUD

Plz plz plz plz be our favorite midcarder.


----------



## King Gimp

LET'S FUCKING GO LADS


----------



## PrinceofPush

HERE COMES THE MONEY!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Seth rockin the Donna Sommers fit


----------



## Ham and Egger

What the fuck is Seth wearing!?🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Chan Hung

jds49ers said:


> Still have a feeling it isnt going to be Cody and that he debuts on Raw. Im gonna go with Bray if I had to pick someone other than Cody


No way would Cody sign to debut on Raw, its now or never. He's more about attention, Mania or nothing for him lol


----------



## Erik.




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Rollins is hilarious 😭😭😭😭


----------



## PavelGaborik

Nothing Finer said:


> It's the CM Punk return gimmick, and it's genius. We're all 98% sure it's him but that 2% leaves a tremendous amount of excitement.


Except for the fact that there's a fine line between CM Punk and Cody Rhodes. I got it with Punk, Cody fucking Rhodes? lol the guy is good don't get me wrong, but he's an upper midcarder who was unbearable as a face in AEW.

Lets hope he's at least booked as a heel in the WWE.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

MOMENT OF TRUTH


----------



## PrinceofPush

The FUCK is that GOOFY DRIP, Seth?!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

There's NO REF. ITS SHANE. Then he'll announce Cody.


----------



## Chan Hung

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> MOMENT OF TRUTH


Here we go.............


----------



## Derek30

R TRUTH


----------



## King Gimp

Let's hope...


----------



## Prosper

LFG CODY


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

HERE WE FUCKING GO


----------



## Magicman38

If it’s not Cody:

Fiend
Ambrose (doubt it)
Taker


----------



## troyag93

No Smark cody chants?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Save us, Cody. 🙏🏾


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PrinceofPush said:


> HERE COMES THE MONEY!!!


The best in the world !


----------



## Chan Hung

Goldberg? LOL Taker?


----------



## DUD

Here we go...


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Who is seths opponent, we are about to find out


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaddw

Big Show!


----------



## DUD

Oh the suspense.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

HERE COMES THE MONEYYYYY


----------



## Saintpat

So I took two friends — sisters who had never seen live wrestling and never really even watched — to SD a few weeks ago.

They had a good time. Then last night one started texting me during SD and asking me to help catch her up. Now she’s watching WM and riveted to the spectacle and the storytelling. Texting me during every match.

It’s good to see someone you’d be sure would NEVER get into it turn into a fan.


----------



## Derek30

LOL THEY DID IT


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HOLY FUCK


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## King Gimp

CODY IS HERE


----------



## the_hound

yesssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Mainboy

Yassssssssssss


----------



## Mr316

The traitor is here!!!


----------



## DUD

Cody! Cody! CODY!


----------



## Kishido

Meltzer is broken


----------



## Irish Jet

THEY DID THE INTRO AND ALL!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> Goldberg? LOL Taker?


Why are we pretending it wasn't reported to have been Cody a month ago?


----------



## Derek30

THE FORBIDDEN DOOR


----------



## the_hound

yassssssssssssssss the theme


----------



## Trophies

HE'S BACK!!!


----------



## King Gimp

LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mainboy

His AEW theme 

fucking yassssss


----------



## Seth Grimes

OH SHIT LET'S GO!!!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

ADRENALINE IN MY SOUL


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

CODY!!!!!!


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

WrestleMania is ALL ELITE


----------



## hunterxhunter

He's back 
Yes yes yes


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epfou1

Lame, I wanted Shane-0-Mac


----------



## Jokerface17

Such a sellout 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUD

Best entrance ever!


----------



## Cooper09

Cody's back in the big leagues now.


----------



## La Parka

Biggest crowd Cody’s seen in years.


----------



## PrinceofPush

LET'S. FUCKING. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## promoter2003

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510437290421768197


----------



## rollinsnation91

Here we go


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Chan Hung

Awesome. Good shit pal!!

Will there be AEW CHANTS?


----------



## DUD

This is amazing!


----------



## kyledriver

I hate cody but what a moment!

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## drougfree

they did the fucking CGI Tatoo LMAO


----------



## TMTT

Take my freedom.


----------



## Nothing Finer

These are the moments that I envy from the Monday Night Wars.


----------



## Irish Jet

That was done perfectly. No commentary ruining it either.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Finally he will be treated like the star he is!


----------



## RainmakerV2

FUCK YESSS


----------



## jds49ers

That was a great intro. Glad they did it!


----------



## Prosper

HOLY FUCKIN SHIT


----------



## DUD

I love this game!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

THIS IS FREAKING EPICCCCCCCCCC


----------



## Mainboy

I have fucking goosebumps


----------



## DRose1994

This is so fucking awesome.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Everyone's favorite(or least favorite) midcarder !


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## One Shed

That tattoo is everywhere haha


----------



## Mr316

Honestly Cody’s character is gonna fit way better in WWE than it did in AEW.


----------



## PrinceofPush

Kingdom by Downstait is the theme!


----------



## Dark Emperor

Cody back in the big time. Lets gooo


----------



## Irish Jet

Nothing Finer said:


> These are the moments that I envy from the Monday Night Wars.


Imagine that moment if the dirtsheet trash didn't spoil everything.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MOMENT OF THE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DUD

The Prodigal Son has returned!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

MY GOODNESS I HAVE CHILLS!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Chan Hung

He's back


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Nick Khan, ARE YOU WATCHING!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Cody leaving was a work, guys.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

What a pop !


----------



## DRose1994

Listen to that crowd reaction. This guy is a star


----------



## King Gimp

HOLY FUCK THIS AWESOME


----------



## The XL 2

It's going to be funny when he's jobbing to Titus O'Neil and Veer on Main Event in 6 months


----------



## Seth Grimes

I love how happy Seth is for this moment/match


----------



## One Shed

Hope he can enjoy his one night of getting cheered!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Stardust Unmasked! What a shock!


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

He doesn’t look very happy 😬


----------



## Chan Hung

In before AEW Chants


----------



## DUD

Whoddgajoegwkapebrnqiwbenod3hq os2bwndidhe tjeldidhfbeoelsmsnsxu


----------



## Dolorian

Irish Jet said:


> That was done perfectly. No commentary ruining it either.


Indeed, the reveal was well done specially the bit when the fireworks went off and they turned off the lights.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Legit goosebumps.


----------



## Erik.

Cody finally getting cheered lol


----------



## NXT Only

Never thought I’d see this version of Cody in the WWE.


----------



## promoter2003

Seth Grimes said:


> Finally he will be treated like the star he is!


 STARDUST???


----------



## Chan Hung

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> He doesn’t look very happy 😬


Its a different crowd lol


----------



## A PG Attitude

Such a surreal moment. Not something I thought I would see. Wrestling is wild.


----------



## RockOfJericho

Two weeks until Vince gets an itch in his ass and makes him go strictly by The American Nightmare and drop the Cody Rhodes name altogether.


----------



## Derek30

DRose1994 said:


> Listen to that crowd reaction. This guy is a star


Created by AEW


----------



## RVD4200

Glad to see the crowd showing him love over the aew douchebags that hated on him before he left. Codys good idgaf what anyone says.


----------



## TD_DDT

Cody Rhodes sucked in WWE before. He'll suck again

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## iarwain

Aww, no Stardust.
Seriously, Cody got a huge cheer.
All downhill from here, lads.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

The XL 2 said:


> It's going to be funny when he's jobbing to Titus O'Neil and Veer on Main Event in 6 months


"Stardust is the new 24/7 Champion!"


----------



## Paul12907

Come on lads please knock this one out the fucking park


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Holy crap, Cody Rhodes is back in a WWE ring


----------



## Teemu™

Is that Stardust?


----------



## American_Nightmare

IT HAPPENEDDDDDDDD

We've gone through SO MUCH ADVERSITY TO GET TO THIS POINT, nonstop teases, Rollins main eventing Raw with nothing to show for it, IT WAS ALL WORTH IT


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cody leaving was a work, guys.


Everybody with an IQ above 50 knew this was coming a month ago.


----------



## TMTT

Hopefully they will treat him right, good start.


----------



## One Shed

His tattoo looks larger somehow


----------



## DUD

Hottest WWE crowd in a very long time.


----------



## kariverson

I have lost episodes. Wasn't Cody like one of the founders of AEW?


----------



## Kishido

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> He doesn’t look very happy 😬


Oh no... He los leaving already to be happy at AEW? Damn it


----------



## FriedTofu

Irish Jet said:


> Imagine that moment if the dirtsheet trash didn't spoil everything.


We kind of had that with the Hardy's return some years back. Few expected them to work double shift that weekend even though everybody knew they signed with WWE.


----------



## shadow_spinner

That terrible tattoo ugh


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

CODY IS A STAR!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

YoU HeAr ThOsE AeW ChAnTs BaY BaY! 

lmfao


----------



## DammitChrist

THE HEART OF WWE VS THE SOUL OF AEW!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

He was getting boo'd like shit so lets see how long his face reactions here are


----------



## Prosper

This feels like Wrestlemania. This is surreal.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Irish Jet said:


> Imagine that moment if the dirtsheet trash didn't spoil everything.


I'm sure if dirtsheets didn't spoil it they'd have advertised it.


----------



## Derek30

Two Sheds said:


> His tattoo looks larger somehow


My god. You aren’t kidding.


----------



## WWE Attitude




----------



## Shaddw

What an ugly tattoo


----------



## VanillaRice10

Cody return makes waching Wrestlemania night 1 worth it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

First match that's truly felt like a WM match tonight.


----------



## PrinceofPush

This is why dirt sheets are SHIT. Imagine the pop if it was completely unexpected!


----------



## FrankenTodd

The suspense , intro and look on Seth’s face was good. I always approve of the whole “big cinema moment”, but please this isn’t HHH.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Welcome back to the Big leagues Cody!


----------



## Seth Grimes

promoter2003 said:


> STARDUST???


And to go from that to having one of the biggest pops of a night at wrestlemania shows that he's worked hard, guy has always been talented and he went through a lot of shit to get back to where he is now.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Chan Hung said:


> He was getting boo'd like shit so lets see how long his face reactions here are


Well he won't be booking himself to get the upper hand in 90% of his feuds so it might last 6 months


----------



## Stellar

The CODY chants!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

lol my girlfriend just keeps going blech, said she wanted to throw up haha. Sucks he made the move but hey, if you're not in this business for the money you're mad.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510436630875811843

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510437849321062406
Okay, cool.


----------



## the_hound

ahahahahahaha CODY


----------



## Prosper

Lol Cody must be happy as shit he’s getting cheered


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## troyag93

Teemu™ said:


> Is that Stardust?


No its dashing cody


----------



## AliFrazier100

Cody seems nervous.


----------



## Paul12907

The stardust trolling was good


----------



## Chan Hung

They will not acknowledge him in AEW lol Trust me


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Lol Cody must be happy as shit he’s getting cheered


Bless his cotton socks.

That's all he wanted!

To be cheered.


----------



## Chan Hung

AliFrazier100 said:


> Cody seems nervous.


He probably didnt train against Seth to avoid being seen, just called Seth and maybe set up some moves for the match lol


----------



## Trophies

Vince "We're sorry about Stardust...please come back."


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Vince loves the tattoo. Camera basically is zoomed in on it lmao


----------



## Fallfarc

Will he quit wwe when the fans turn on him


----------



## Derek30

Now we just need Brandi’s sexy ass


----------



## PavelGaborik

Dude literally had to switch companies to get cheered.

Oof.


----------



## Efie_G

underwhelming


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Cody is so over! I am very happy


----------



## Mainboy

Wonder if WWE paid for his theme to use?


----------



## TMTT

Derek30 said:


> Now we just need Brandi’s sexy ass


No


----------



## Erik.

How many matches left after this before Austin?


----------



## Chan Hung

Well this is definitely not a squash win for Cody.


----------



## epfou1

Two Sheds said:


> His tattoo looks larger somehow


His tattoo looks just as shit on WWE programming


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

OH SHIT!


----------



## One Shed

Mainboy said:


> Wonder if WWE paid for his theme to use?


I think he owns it.


----------



## Derek30

TMTT said:


> No


You know you want it


----------



## rich110991

I’m not even gonna pretend to not be mad about this 🤣

Cool moment but he’s still a hypocrite.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Cody seems a bit rusty.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@The Definition of Technician *Bianca vs. Becky = 5 stars. Flawless. I wish she always brought her A game like this.*


----------



## TD_DDT

Quiet crowd. Cody ain't nobody

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mainboy said:


> Wonder if WWE paid for his theme to use?


I think Cody owns the rights


----------



## Rise

I give it 8 months before his is starrrrrdust


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Fallfarc said:


> Will he quit wwe when the fans turn on him


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This is so wild seeing Cody vs Seth right now. Like if you said this last year people would of laughed so hard lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TD_DDT said:


> Quiet crowd. Cody ain't nobody
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


Quiet crowd, you are a troll....


----------



## hunterxhunter

Welcome back home 
Cody


----------



## La Parka

Cody without Brandi feels wrong.


----------



## Magicman38

This is so unfair to Seth. There’s nooo way he could’ve known he’d be facing Cody Rhodes tonight!!


----------



## the_hound

cody you need to get back in the ring, wwe ref's actually know how to officiate matches


----------



## Chan Hung

I dont like Cody's long ass entrance, Wish it was shorter.


----------



## sbuch

Are they stunned silent???


----------



## Seth Grimes

AEW fans cheer for dorks like Orange Cassidy. Who cares which wrestlers they boo/cheer


----------



## Mainboy

Two Sheds said:


> I think he owns it.


think most wrestlers should own their songs.


----------



## TMTT

Derek30 said:


> You know you want it


Ass would be fine, the rest no.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Erik. said:


> How many matches left after this before Austin?


Rousey vs Flair and Woods/Kingston vs Sheamus and Ridge Holland


----------



## Chan Hung

Magicman38 said:


> This is so unfair to Seth. There’s nooo way he could’ve known he’d be facing Cody Rhodes tonight!!


Nope. Cody made sure nothing leaked.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> This is so wild seeing Cody vs Seth right now. Like if you said this last year people would of laughed so hard lmao


Right? I still can't believe it. This is fucking nuts. Surreal. I'm loving this.


----------



## Erik.

Come on fans, get on your feet. Stop sitting.

Your favourite midcarder is back!!!!


----------



## MrMeeseeks

epfou1 said:


> His tattoo looks just as shit on WWE programming


I thought it looked super distorted


----------



## The XL 2

Cody Rhodes last match in WWE was a loss to Zack Ryder on Superstars lol.


----------



## Stellar

Cody was getting cheered in AEW in several places. He wasn't getting boo'd 100% of the time.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody with the lets do 30 minutes AEW mentality lol


----------



## thorwold

Bring back Becky and Bianca.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Mainboy said:


> Wonder if WWE paid for his theme to use?


No? Downstaint made the theme for Cody when he was on the indies, they're the same guys that do Zigglers entrances as well as many others


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> No


yes


----------



## Erik.

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Rousey vs Flair and Woods/Kingston vs Sheamus and Ridge Holland


Cheers.

Not sure I could bare any of them lol


----------



## Seafort

Fallfarc said:


> Will he quit wwe when the fans turn on him


No, he’s there for life.

Cody will someday leverage his “Executive VP” experience at AEW to put in a Bischoff like play to be appointed head of the WWE Division of Disney.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody already bleeding lol


----------



## The XL 2

You can already feel the heat leaving the building, lol


----------



## Mainboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510437290421768197


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

All of the AEW trolls need to kick rocks


----------



## Joejustjoe66

I'm bored


----------



## NXT Only

rich110991 said:


> I’m not even gonna pretend to not be mad about this 🤣
> 
> Cool moment but he’s still a hypocrite.


I’m not mad because the moment was pretty cool but yeah he’s definitely a hypocrite but over time things change so I get it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Looks like they are being stiff with each other.


----------



## wwetna1

Cody us very over in person and he’s working a match like damn we got guys who sell moves unlike the Bucks


----------



## Prosper

Cody is easily the best choice for who defeats Roman, he’s probably gonna be their top babyface.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Have any of the commentators gone for the "Rhodes to WrestleMania" pun yet?


----------



## DUD

Fuck all the AEW fans that booed this guy.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Erik. said:


> Come on fans, get on your feet. Stop sitting.
> 
> Your favourite midcarder is back!!!!


----------



## ProjectGargano

Seth Grimes said:


> AEW fans cheer for dorks like Orange Cassidy. Who cares which wrestlers they boo/cheer


Cody has just debuted, let us see how he will be in a year.


----------



## Jnewt

Cody looks lost being in a match for over 5 minutes and not bleeding.


----------



## Teemu™

Cody Rhodes leaving a toxic work place and then ending up in a company that values him is a good life lesson for us all.


----------



## DRose1994

We’re about halfway through this thing, and I’m just pleased at this pro wrestling match. No crazy spots, no ridiculous flips — just good wrestling. Enjoying this.


----------



## Irish Jet

Seth Grimes said:


> No? Downstaint made the theme for Cody when he was on the indies, they're the same guys that do Zigglers entrances as well as many others


Important to note MJF will take his theme with him as well.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great return by Cody, but this match hasn't been great. Not bad, but has felt a bit off.


----------



## toontownman

Welcome back to the big leagues bitch!


----------



## NotAllThere

I have to admit, I was expecting a lot better, hopefully they can close it out better.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

"Welcome back to the big leagues bitch" Seth HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Welcome back to the big leagues bitch

Seth rocks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

hahaha seth


----------



## Chan Hung

ProjectGargano said:


> Cody has just debuted, let us see how he will be in a year.


He may lose some of that new fizz but we shall see how soon


----------



## Joejustjoe66

Do you think the commentators have ever said a sentence without saying seth freaking rollins or Cody Rhodes. Useless wankers


----------



## troyag93

Match as been meh so far


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Seth with the shot at AEW 💀


----------



## -XERO-

Sometimes I forget that I didn't really dislike Cody around this time, with Sandow, and in Legacy.

Plus, this theme was much better than the original "Smoke & Mirrors". I hated that shit.


----------



## DUD

Mainboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510437290421768197


The guy that runs that account is a top troll. He loves throwing niche digs at Tony Khan.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Cody is easily the best choice for who defeats Roman, he’s probably gonna be their top babyface.


Imagine if someone told you a few months back that an AEW midcarder would go to WWE and beat their top man.

Wrestling is wild.


----------



## Irish Jet

SET HIM ON FIRE SETH


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Seth ain't wrong, Cody is back in the big time


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm 100 Percent sure though, Cody pretty much has it in his contract to get what he wants.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

_*"Welcome back to the big leagues, bitch!"*_ -- 🤣


----------



## epfou1

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Great return by Cody, but this match hasn't been great. Not bad, but has felt a bit off.


It’s the standard Cody match. He’s very boring in the ring


----------



## Chan Hung

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Seth ain't wrong, Cody is back in the big time


For sure.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

The crowd just remembering that this is only Stardust. He wasn’t even a top pull in AEW towards the end.

This should have been a squash if they wanted to make a statement and give him credibility.

Love Seth though, guy’s a star.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Forum Dud said:


> Fuck all the AEW fans that booed this guy.


Cry more he refused to turn heel despite getting near xpac heat and hit his incredibly limited ceiling in aew due to a stupid stipulation also too hid talentless wife with him so win win


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Erik. said:


> Imagine if someone told you a few months back that an AEW midcarder would go to WWE and beat their top man.
> 
> Wrestling is wild.


Cody isn't a midcarder, AEW misused him


----------



## the_hound

don't do it cody


----------



## Chan Hung

epfou1 said:


> It’s the standard Cody match. He’s very boring in the ring


His best match was against his brother to be honest.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Dean "Jon Moxley" Ambrose to be the mystery 5th member of Team Cody at Survivor Series. You heard it here first*

*(Remember, "plans change")


----------



## Derek30

Oof. Cody with the greasy botch


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

WWE made Cody Rhodes look more like a star in 5 seconds than AEW did in his entire time there. The pyro, the pop, 70,000 people cheering him, he looked like a main event guy.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

MrMeeseeks said:


> Cry more he refused to turn heel despite getting near xpac heat and hit his incredibly limited ceiling in aew due to a stupid stipulation also too hid talentless wife with him so win win


Go away


----------



## Erik.

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Cody isn't a midcarder, AEW misused him


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cody being on RAW going forward.

:banderas


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Cody isn't a midcarder, AEW misused him


He definitely was more like their top tier talent. Just that AEW signed a lot of guys like Punk and Bryan which moved him down a bit.


----------



## Serpico Jones

What the hell was that?


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> Imagine if someone told you a few months back that an AEW midcarder would go to WWE and beat their top man.
> 
> Wrestling is wild.


Vince got history with making other people's Midcarders into stars [emoji57]


----------



## PavelGaborik

Botch


----------



## Chan Hung

I wonder if Vince will let Cody bleed? Cody with no blood on a pay per view would be fucking weird.


----------



## Joejustjoe66

Whats seth rollins nickname does anyone know? Hopefully the commentators will remind me 100 times


----------



## Chan Hung

Botchamania


----------



## Oracle

Fuck this has been sloppy


----------



## rich110991

NXT Only said:


> I’m not mad because the moment was pretty cool but yeah he’s definitely a hypocrite but over time things change so I get it.


I do agree, I’m just gutted he didn’t stay with AEW and I’ve got no shame admitting that.


----------



## Mr316

Cody with a pretty average performance


----------



## Teemu™

Cody must be flustered performing in front of more than 2,000 people.


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> Vince got history with making other people's Midcarders into stars [emoji57]


Hence, wrestling is wild.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

This is a f**kin botch fest. Crowd are sleeping.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Cody isn't a midcarder, AEW misused him


Yeah him imposing "I can never challenge for the world title" on himself was him misusing himself


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> He definitely was more like their top tier talent. Just that AEW signed a lot of guys like Punk and Bryan which moved him down a bit.


Exactly, they signed way too many people. The first year of AEW was golden when Cody was at the top tier.


----------



## Trophies

Cody dead wtf


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> This is a f**kin botch fest. Crowd are sleeping.


Troll


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Cody is being treated like a bitch on his debut


----------



## thorwold

How is that New Day match this deep into the show?  We're still doing toilet break matches?


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is...not good.


----------



## DRose1994

Seth is really so strong.


----------



## The XL 2

Cody peaked as the protege of Hardcore Holly.


----------



## Natsuke

Haven't watched WWE in like 3-4 years.

I'm already sick of saying FREEEEKIN all the time.


----------



## the_hound

BRANDI YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Prosper

Damn that was a brutal buckle bomb


----------



## One Shed

wwetna1 said:


> Cody us very over in person and he’s working a match like damn we got guys who sell moves unlike the Bucks


The only things the Hardlys know how to sell are a few t-shirts.


----------



## Derek30

Worst match of the night thus far. Too bad.


----------



## Erik.

Rollins carrying this big time.

Great worker.


----------



## lagofala

This is what wrestling should be. Leave a promotion, become fresh and come back. Applies to AEW too.

This just proves again like Drew that you can leave and come back and become bigger.


----------



## La Parka

Bianca and Becky putting everyone to shame tonight


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Seth "Stupendous" Rollins


----------



## Chan Hung

Where is Brandi?


----------



## King Gimp

Teemu™ said:


> Cody must be flustered performing in front of more than 2,000 people.


jesus, I barely watch AEW, but this joke is old and lame


----------



## ImpactFan

Let's be honest here: 

People didn't like Cody in AEW because he took airtime for nothing, almost always went over new debuts & booked himself like he wanted (refused to turn).

He will be fine in WWE because he won't have that power.


----------



## Joejustjoe66

Seth freakin rollins


----------



## Serpico Jones

Cody definitely a bit rusty.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Seth gets to go home and bang Becky and Cody gets to go home and bang Brandi.....LUCKY MOFOS!


----------



## Chan Hung

What the heck? No win on crossroads? LOL


----------



## Nothing Finer

Cross Rhodes is a shitty finisher, they should take this opportunity to replace it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great last micro-second kickout.


----------



## troyag93

False finish really? His first match back


----------



## Jokerface17

the_hound said:


> BRANDI YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I've been convinced, Cody is now one of my favourite wrestlers.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cody has the PEOPLE firmly behind him!


----------



## Teemu™

King Gimp said:


> jesus, I barely watch AEW, but this joke is old and lame


It's true.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Chan Hung said:


> What the heck? No win on crossroads? LOL


Kicking out of finishers is the AEW way


----------



## Mainboy

Some AEW fans are seething on twitter


----------



## Mr316

Getting good now


----------



## Derek30

Rollins is damn good in ring


----------



## Chan Hung

In fairness Seth has had a higher profile in wrestling recently more than Cody


----------



## The XL 2

The elephant in the room is that Cody is average to below average in everything


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Teemu™ said:


> It's true.


Aew living rent free in your tiny mind


----------



## Irish Jet

Great stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

God damn. Rollins is AMAZING.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Seth is carrying this big time.


----------



## ProjectGargano

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I've been convinced, Cody is now one of my favourite wrestlers.


Lmao, he just needed to change to your promotion


----------



## Chan Hung

Good match but shocked Cody is being treated more like a bitch


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is really picking up now !


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Plot twist Vince has Rollins win comes out and fires Cody


----------



## Teemu™

Mainboy said:


> Some AEW fans are seething on twitter


Haahh, GOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

All the Rollins love in this thread.

:banderas


----------



## DRose1994

Show kind of started slow but the second half of the Mysterio match, the Becky/bianca match, and now this — I’m very content with this show


----------



## A PG Attitude

Mainboy said:


> Some AEW fans are seething on twitter


I prefer AEW but I don't see point in being mad about this, wrestling is more interesting when stars cross lines.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

ProjectGargano said:


> Lmao, he just needed to change to your promotion


WWE aren't even my promotion, I barely watch it.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

You think Seth wins this, just to make WWE look stronger relative to AEW?


----------



## Derek30

LOL Cody shitting his pants tonight


----------



## One Shed

Cody losing to the pedigree would be so funny.


----------



## Chan Hung

This has been a fucking good match


----------



## Erik.

They made a good choice by having Rollins' be his first match back.

Rollins is in the upper echelons of talent who can make anyone look truly great.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Hahaha Tony Khan is hating himself right now. The co-founder of AEW in WWE. This is funny shit. WWE has made Cody look more mainstream than his entire stay in AEW.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Cody is a botchfest tonight


----------



## Mr316

Alright alright great match despite the first 10 min


----------



## The XL 2

Cody with Becky Lynch tier athetism


----------



## MrMeeseeks

A PG Attitude said:


> I prefer AEW but I don't see point in being mad about this, wrestling is more interesting when stars cross lines.


Exactly Cody wasn't a huge loss for aew


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cody is a fuckin star.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is easily the worst match I've seen from Cody in a long while. 

So many botches


----------



## Chan Hung

Long match. I want Austin already


----------



## Paul12907

Derek30 said:


> LOL Cody shitting his pants tonight


I mean that cutter was outrageously amazing


----------



## Godlike13

Kind of like some of these moves are a bit sloppy. Keeps it from looking choreographed.


----------



## Irish Jet

Oh that was sweet. This has been amazing.


----------



## Derek30

Finishers mean nothing these days


----------



## the_hound

i'm enjoying this


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This has been amazing!


----------



## Mainboy

My big brother who hasn’t watched WWE in years is impressed with this match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hurry the fuck up Cody and get your win lol


----------



## Seth Grimes

This has bean a fucking great match. You change the names to "Kenny Omega vs someone no one really cares about" its 5 stars and people call it a classic lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cody Cuttttaaaaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## FriedTofu

This is just a spot-fest. Rollins must be loving it that he can finally do this shit at Mania.


----------



## King Gimp

WHAT A CUTTER


----------



## Joejustjoe66

If this match had decent commentary it would make it seem so much better. These idiots ruin it and give it away


----------



## Prosper

Lmao Byron sounding like Excalibur there with the “Cody Cutter!!!”


----------



## One Shed

WrestleMania has meant finisher spam forever.


----------



## DUD

Cody giving us a WrestleMania classic.


----------



## Chan Hung

I like how Cody wanted to kick out of HHH move lol


----------



## Erik.

I love false finishes!


----------



## Irish Jet

Cody looking more like a star than he has at any point in his career.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Meltzer will be so conflicted on whether to give this 5 stars.


----------



## Derek30

This match is very AEW. Kind of funny


----------



## Ockap

LMAO Cody infecting the E with the "elite" style.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Chan Hung said:


> What the heck? No win on crossroads? LOL


Usually takes 3 even in AEW.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Erik. said:


> They made a good choice by having Rollins' be his first match back.
> 
> Rollins is in the upper echelons of talent who can make anyone look truly great.


Yeah,the only time Dominck looked good was against Seth.


----------



## The XL 2

Mediocre match between two mediocre workers


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Showstopper said:


> All the Rollins love in this thread.
> 
> :banderas


He's basically Mr Wrestlemania now after HBK. His MITB win, Cesaro, tonight, the RKO from Orton etc.


----------



## Trophies

Triple H about to storm down the ring and yell...STOP IT!


----------



## troyag93

Chan Hung said:


> Long match. I want Austin already


Still 3 more match I believe after this


----------



## DUD

Oh Tony Khan what have you done.


----------



## Erik.

GNKenny said:


> Yeah,the only time Dominck looked good was against Seth.


Supreme worker.

Up there with the likes of Styles, Bryan and Omega.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

WWE is All Elite


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I am fucking loving this man


----------



## DRose1994

Crowd is into it. Booing Rollins, cheering Cody


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

I agree, this match has got much better


----------



## Seth Grimes

Irish Jet said:


> Cody looking more like a star than he has at any point in his career.


As someone who's been a huge Cody fan since his IC title run, this makes me so happy to see him be where he deserves in front of a crown cheering him


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> This has bean a fucking great match. You change the names to "Kenny Omega vs someone no one really cares about" its 5 stars and people call it a classic lmao


Lol...this match has been full of botches with a complete flop of a bridge kick out taking place at the time of this comment.

Don't mistake longevity with quality, this match has looked nothing like an Omega match, or a Danielson match for that matter.


----------



## Mainboy

WWE really need to push Cody after this.


----------



## wwetna1

You know that felt fucking good


----------



## Joejustjoe66

Seth freakin rollins


----------



## One Shed

Gotta flip flop and fly


----------



## Chan Hung

Great Match. Probably Cody's best besides vs Dustin Rhodes. He did better here than anytime in AEW. Go figure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY SHIT 3!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

It’s a shame this match was done cold. Superb stuff but it should have been a feud. 

Meltzer would have given this 8 stars in AEW.


----------



## Derek30

Big pops for Cody. Thats all that matters in the end.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

Well that was fucking great and felt like Wrestlemania


----------



## ProjectGargano

Forum Dud said:


> Oh Tony Khan what have you done.


Shut up, when in AEW everybody criticized his segments, now is like he is the best in the world


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Derek30 said:


> This match is very AEW. Kind of funny


I find it very WWE.🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DUSTY!!!


----------



## DUD

WWE have made Cody a star here.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Derek30 said:


> This match is very AEW. Kind of funny


If by AEW you mean "spams finishers" then yes, Wrestlemania has always done this. That's the whole point. If you do it weekly like AEW it becomes the norm. That is why this is so good.


----------



## La Parka

welcome back to the big leagues buddy


----------



## DRose1994

Fans are eating this up. Love this energy. Unreal


----------



## RainmakerV2

That was AWESOME


----------



## One Shed

Bionic elbow was especially great since he never does it.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

CODY IS FUCKING BIG TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

He's Rhodesing up!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Liked the Dusty spot and selling


----------



## the_hound

FUCKING LOVED IT


----------



## King Gimp

LOVE IT!


----------



## DUD

Match of the night right there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MOMENT OF THE NIGHT!!!! WHAT A FUCKING MATCH!!!


----------



## Ockap

2 stars for not being longer and for Cody not using the pedigree.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Superb ending there with the Dusty stuff 👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Trophies

Great match. Welcome back Cody!


----------



## Ham and Egger

CODY WINS!!!!!! LETS FUCKING GO!!!!!


----------



## DUD

I never thought I could love Cody anymore than I did already.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Oh please don’t cry Cody


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Jesus Cody is over as fuck


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

WHAT A MATCH. THAT WAS EPIC! HAPPY HES GETTING THE CHEERS HE DESERVES.


----------



## ImpactFan

Didn't like Cody in AEW, but happy for him. 
Good luck in WWE, he'll be fine


----------



## NotAllThere

Joejustjoe66 said:


> If this match had decent commentary it would make it seem so much better. These idiots ruin it and give it away


You are so right. These commentators do not enhance any match, they detract.


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol...this match has been full of botches with a complete flop of a bridge kick out taking place at the time of this comment.
> 
> Don't mistake longevity with quality, this match has looked nothing like an Omega match, or a Danielson match for that matter.


No, it actually includes someone with charisma, it's better


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good match. Started underwhelming but got really good. Nice return for Cody.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Seth Grimes said:


> This has bean a fucking great match. You change the names to "Kenny Omega vs someone no one really cares about" its 5 stars and people call it a classic lmao


Now who's baiting?


----------



## TD_DDT

In before Cody gets no reaction in three weeks

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only

Really cool moment overall.


----------



## sbuch

Wow they really pulled it together what a match and ending


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

of course these two have the best of the week.


----------



## wwetna1

Chan Hung said:


> Great Match. Probably Cody's best besides vs Dustin Rhodes. He did better here than anytime in AEW. Go figure.


He had a guy who sold for him and a crowd that appreciates him. Plus the production value of making his return a spectacle.


----------



## Irish Jet

They just made Cody Rhodes better than AEW ever could.

Match of the night and nothing tomorrow will top it. Fucking superb.

Hilarious to think people thought Vince wouldn’t put the AEW guy over. They know they’ll be going back to that well. They may prove to be the best developmental company ever lol.


----------



## Buhalovski

Cody is a star. Big loss for AEW....


----------



## rollinsnation91

That's how you do a return match. As much as i love Seth im glad how the way it turned out. I guess im done for the day. Now i want that Cody & Randy moment for old times sake haha.


----------



## Shaun_27

Instant classic. Cody is bigtime!


----------



## Magicman38

Great match! Poor Becky and Seth losing back to back…lol.


----------



## Teemu™

This is extremely embarrassing for AEW and Tony Khan, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Godlike13

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol...this match has been full of botches with a complete flop of a bridge kick out taking place at the time of this comment.
> 
> Don't mistake longevity with quality, this match has looked nothing like an Omega match, or a Danielson match for that matter.


Much prefer this than a choreographed stunt show.


----------



## Erik.

Good for Cody.

He was never going to get cheered in AEW so I am pleased that he can go to a company that will bow down to him.

He obviously thinks highly of himself and wants to please the fans and receive that in return and tonight he got that. All whilst honouring his late father in the process.

If that match happened in AEW though - it'd got absolutely shat on by some in here. 

I thought it was highly entertaining. Rollins is great and Cody done his job.


----------



## RogueSlayer

Cody is already the 2nd biggest star in the company after Reigns welcome back to the big leagues


----------



## Joejustjoe66

It was a good match two good guys but amateur commentary and a reminded there's no stars left


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Too many finishers from Cody. Good match. Happy he's back.


----------



## Derek30

AEW fans on twitter are in shambles right now.


----------



## One Shed

Great match and my wife actually stopped scrolling on her phone and got into it cheering Cody.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

AEW Marks in shambles right now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Fuck Marky Mark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul12907

cOdy CanT CUt iT IN ThE bIG LeGUEs, THe mATch WaS SLoW AND ThE crOWd wAS mEh


----------



## promoter2003

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510438781635211264


----------



## Piehound

Helluva match. 

Dusty would be proud.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

That was truly a Wrestlemania moment 👏


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Mainboy said:


> WWE really need to push Cody after this.


Give him a feud with Edge and the new stable 👍


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Teemu™ said:


> This is extremely embarrassing for AEW and Tony Khan, I can't stop laughing.


It's really not but you keep thinking that


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> Well that was fucking great and felt like Wrestlemania


He seemed more energetic here than almost his entire time in AEW.


----------



## Teemu™

I need a coffee mug that says "AEW fan tears".


----------



## Error_404

Great return and match... Don't like the cross roads spammer though


----------



## toontownman

That was perfect! 

Loved the Dusty homage. Was a bit long. So shocked they got so much time. Both delivered a memorable match though. 

Welcome home Cody!


----------



## justin waynes

Aew fans are hypocrites


----------



## Mr316

night 1 has been a tremendous success and guess what…THE RATTLESNAKE is still to come!


----------



## Chan Hung

Showstopper said:


> MOMENT OF THE NIGHT!!!! WHAT A FUCKING MATCH!!!


Best match of the night.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> No, it actually includes someone with charisma, it's better


Seth? Maybe a tad. 

Cody? he's cut some of the worst promos in Wrestling over the past year and was literally the most disliked midcarder face in AEW. 

Don't mistake a cool entrance with charisma, he also doesn't have 1/10th the wrestling ability of either of the two mentioned, and certainly is nowhere near as charismatic as Danielson.


----------



## kyledriver

I guess i like cody now? I feel conflicted lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

WHAT A FUCKING MATCH!!!

Cody Rhodes and Seth Rollins (along with Becky Lynch) being the best parts of this ppv so far.

You'd LOVE to see it!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

You can see how much it means for Cody to get the applause from the audience and all the pomp and circumstance he received.


----------



## Derek30

I would like to hear Cody’s stories on his time in AEW. He was super emotional out there tonight.


----------



## justin waynes

RogueSlayer said:


> Cody is already the 2nd biggest star in the company after Reigns welcome back to the big leagues


He is not on Sasha, Seth,Becky level


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I think the mentality of the booing, is that they seen him as the AEW version of Triple H. The reality is that Cody did put over a lot of talent that ended in AEW. The booing memes were just a running joke.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

Lol at the Cody haters. That was match of the year worthy.


----------



## wwetna1

The Boy Wonder said:


> Too many finishers from Cody. Good match. Happy he's back.


I will say it kept Seth looking strong. He didn’t know his opponent and he are 5 finisher and went for 20 mins. It makes him look that damn good he can do that on the fly. A very HBK like performance


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510444362810994689


----------



## PavelGaborik

Godlike13 said:


> Much prefer this than a choreographed stunt show.


Tell me you haven't watched a Cody Rhodes match in AEW without telling me you haven't watched a Cody Rhodes match in AEW...

Jesus....


----------



## ProjectGargano

Teemu™ said:


> This is extremely embarrassing for AEW and Tony Khan, I can't stop laughing.


No, it just proves that AEW have a better roster than WWE. A AEW midcarder has this leverage on WWE.


----------



## Teemu™

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510444362810994689


Fuck AEW.


----------



## DammitChrist

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> AEW Marks in shambles right now!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh, you're still doing this gimmick 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The womans match was far better.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Meltzer will give Seth/Cody 4 stars and nothing more.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Prosper said:


> Jesus Cody is over as fuck


WWE fans appreciate charismatic people who tell stories when they wrestle. (in this match alone he mocked his stardust gimmick and said he's done being a jobber, and he made reference to HHH). AEW fans likely would never fully accept Cody because he was never one of them, we all know Cody is a sports entertainer, not a pro wrestler (aka gymnast by AEW standards)


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510444062561775616


----------



## PavelGaborik

justin waynes said:


> Aew fans are hypocrites


I'm an AEW fan who couldn't stand Cody in AEW.

Am I a hypocrite?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> AEW Marks in shambles right now!!!!!!!!!!!


Good, their tears are delicious


----------



## kariverson

promoter2003 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510438781635211264


----------



## Oracle

Fuck its going to be fascinating seeing where we are at with Cody in few months the arguments and threads on here are going to be legendary


----------



## MrMeeseeks

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I think the mentality of the booing, is that they seen him as the AEW version of Triple H. The reality is that Cody did put over a lot of talent that ended in AEW. The booing memes were just a running joke.


The problem was he always had to end with the upper hand over those guys when realistically he could go no further than being a midcarder in aew he hit his ceiling and could never go for the main title


----------



## Honey Bucket

lol this thread expected to be everything I thought it would be.

Bunch of fucking losers and nonces as per usual.

Good to see Cody back though, although he won’t exactly be main eventing any PPVs soon.


----------



## Prosper

That was a great match and nice comeback for Cody. He’s easily their top babyface star and they’re probably gonna keep him in the main event scene. Glad for him that he’s getting to be the babyface he wants to be, but its funny to see people in this thread who I’ve seen shit on Cody in AEW and now he’s the greatest thing ever. Lol. Wrestling fans are weird as f*ck.


----------



## Seth Grimes

A PG Attitude said:


> Now who's baiting?


Then cry and report it


----------



## Derek30

Mike Rome could be a good heel. Punchable face and hair.


----------



## the_hound

the_hound said:


> dubblos during seths match


yup


----------



## lagofala

Irish Jet said:


> They just made Cody Rhodes better than AEW ever could.
> 
> Match of the night and nothing tomorrow will top it. Fucking superb.
> 
> Hilarious to think people thought Vince wouldn’t put the AEW guy over. They know they’ll be going back to that well. They may prove to be the best developmental company ever lol.


Vince does whatever earns him the most money


----------



## Teemu™

Tonight, we have won.


----------



## Mr316

I don’t see how Night 2 can top Night 1


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

MIZizAwesome said:


> Lol at the Cody haters. That was match of the year worthy.


It really wasn’t. Good last 5 mins, but it was all over the place at the start.


----------



## the_hound

american badass go onnnnnnnnn


----------



## Trivette

MOTY candidate 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

ProjectGargano said:


> No, it just proves that AEW have a better roster than WWE. A AEW midcarder has this leverage on WWE.


lol no, AEW can't tie the WWE's shoe laces


----------



## RainmakerV2

Chan Hung said:


> He seemed more energetic here than almost his entire time in AEW.



He has an audience that will appreciate him. Fuck those AEW neckbeard weirdos.


----------



## Derek30

Whoa. The AEW vs WWE wars in this thread are something else. I love it.

No. Seriously. Good ass shit. Entertaining as hell.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Mr316 said:


> night 1 has been a tremendous success and guess what…THE RATTLESNAKE is still to come!


I agree. And there were multiple threads saying this would be the worst WM ever.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MrMeeseeks said:


> The problem was he always had to end with the upper hand over those guys when realistically he could go no further than being a midcarder in aew he hit his ceiling and could never go for the main title


He had some dumb booking too. Like putting himself through a burning table, and getting the pin.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

This Wednesday on Dynamite - "Mark Callaway is All Elite"


----------



## Mainboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510440707080822788


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Man, some of y'all are WAY too obsessed with AEW. We get it, you're WWe fans, how bout you try enjoying the WWe show instead of thinking about AEW?


----------



## Nothing Finer

Nice to see WWE honouring royal tradition, with the Queen retaining her title even after the King's reign is over (see also Queen Elizabeth, The Queen Mother)


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mainboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510440707080822788


Sick shirt ! Might have to buy that


----------



## Irish Jet

lagofala said:


> Vince does whatever earns him the most money


I know and Cody wont be the last guy they’ll like from AEW.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Undertaker should walk down the ramp one last time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A PG Attitude

ProjectGargano said:


> No, it just proves that AEW have a better roster than WWE. A AEW midcarder has this leverage on WWE.


Yep, a guy that looks like one of the biggest stars in WWE, couldnt cut it in AEW, enjoyed watching his match but Dynamite hasn't suffered for him being gone.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> That was a great match and nice comeback for Cody. He’s easily their top babyface star and they’re probably gonna keep him in the main event scene. Glad for him that he’s getting to be the babyface he wants to be, but its funny to see people in this thread who I’ve seen shit on Cody in AEW and now he’s the greatest thing ever. Lol. Wrestling fans are weird as f*ck.


Tribalism at it's finest.

Was a highly entertaining match.

Bottom line is however - if that match happened in AEW, it gets absolutely shat on by the drones. False finishes and numerous botches? Absolute recipe for them.

I enjoyed it though. Rollins is every bit as good as he's always been and Cody can work a solid match.


----------



## One Shed

So they really need the awful 3D crap for Taker?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Big reaction for Taker again.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Fringe said:


> MOTY candidate 🔥🔥🔥
> 
> 
> CowboyKurtAngle said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had some dumb booking too. Like putting himself through a burning table, and getting the pin.
> 
> 
> 
> Had he just turned heel and pulled the evp card to go after the belt he wouldn't have been shit on nearly as badll
Click to expand...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FrankenTodd said:


> Undertaker should walk down the ramp one last time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why they can't have his and Roman's entrance on the same show


----------



## Dolorian

Prosper said:


> ..but its funny to see people in this thread who I’ve seen shit on Cody in AEW and now he’s the greatest thing ever. Lol. Wrestling fans are weird as f*ck.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT

Purple eye Taker.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Mainboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510440707080822788


 Fuck me dead, that is horrendous.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

How long before Undertaker does another Saudi show? End of 2022?


----------



## Dark Emperor

How can big star in AEW watch that Cody match and not think yeah i need some of that. That spectacle is what you dream about growing up. No other company can match that.

Wont be surprised to see Moxley back this year too. And Bryan not long after.


----------



## Mainboy

Only night 1 and this is fucking great

Wonder if we will get a bigger surprise tomorrow


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The last two matches were both great.


----------



## drougfree

taker looks like Voldemort here


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cody Rhodes


Shop Official T-Shirts, Accessories, Memorabilia, & More from WWE Superstar Cody Rhodes




shop.wwe.com







Take my money!!


----------



## the_hound

that pop is incredible


----------



## Irish Jet

Undertaker entering to that theme in a suit is hilarious.

What a corporate angle that would have been.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Taker's entrance will forever be epic !


----------



## Stellar

Why are y'all even talking about AEW and the AEW fans? This is WWE. Like, for one event give it a rest already.

Also, not all AEW fans think the same. I love AEW and am still a fan of Cody. Then again, I find the WWE vs. AEW thing to be dumb. We are all wrestling fans in the same group with different interests.


----------



## TMTT

Legends getting old.


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> Seth? Maybe a tad.
> 
> Cody? he's cut some of the worst promos in Wrestling over the past year and was literally the most disliked midcarder face in AEW.
> 
> Don't mistake a cool entrance with charisma, he also doesn't have 1/10th the wrestling ability of either of the two mentioned, and certainly is nowhere near as charismatic as Danielson.


I've thought he had charisma ever since he was a part of Legacy. Meh, imo he's done some of the best promos AEW have seen, because their roster is filled with charisma vacuums that spent too much time working on their ability to do a flip, rather than mic skills. Seethe and cope Cody just had one of the biggest moments in wrestling for this year


----------



## Trophies

"Now to continue my sermon from last night..." -Taker


----------



## ProjectGargano

RainmakerV2 said:


> He has an audience that will appreciate him. Fuck those AEW neckbeard weirdos.


My favorite midcarder <3


----------



## PavelGaborik

MIZizAwesome said:


> Lol at the Cody haters. That was match of the year worthy.


When I see posts like this I question just how fucking bad the match quality in the WWE must have become.

That match was a botch fest, it wasn't even close to being Cody's best match of the year, let alone THE match of the year in Pro Wrestling....Jesus Christ.


----------



## One Shed

FrankenTodd said:


> Undertaker should walk down the ramp one last time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would mean an extra 40 minutes of the show.


----------



## DRose1994

NotAllThere said:


> You are so right. These commentators do not enhance any match, they detract.


I just don’t think they’re able to lend much to the product. Jimmy Smith isn’t a wrestling guy and everyone knows that. Saxton is just a bland color guy. Graves is really good and natural. He, Cole and Macafee might be a good trio to just call every show.


----------



## Derek30

Two Sheds said:


> So they really need the awful 3D crap for Taker?


Ok so I’m not the only who despises the 3D stuff.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Mr316 said:


> I don’t see how Night 2 can top Night 1


I don’t know, the women’s tag match might shock us all 🤪🤪🤪. 

Edge v AJ will be a cast iron classic, but the rest of it is just celebs mixed in with RAW/Smackdown stuff. I don’t have much hope for the main event, the crowd will shit on it.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Austin Theory should attack Undertaker and take a selfie.


----------



## King Gimp

The respect!


----------



## Trivette

Taker out here looking like a legit mortician


----------



## FrankenTodd

There will never be another


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

DammitChrist said:


> WHAT A FUCKING MATCH!!!
> 
> Cody Rhodes and Seth Rollins (along with Becky Lynch) being the best parts of this ppv so far.
> 
> You'd LOVE to see it!


Agreed. I want Seth vs Cody part 2 now! lol


----------



## Paul12907

While it seems completly alien to his gimmick, I'd actually love to see this kind of Taker as a manager of an up and comer


----------



## Nothing Finer

Irish Jet said:


> Undertaker entering to that theme in a suit is hilarious.
> 
> What a corporate angle that would have been.


Really wouldn't surprise me if they go with it. He's on a 25 year contract, they're bound to do something with him.


----------



## Derek30

Mainboy said:


> Only night 1 and this is fucking great
> 
> Wonder if we will get a bigger surprise tomorrow


Joey Janela will do a run in


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Southerner said:


> Why are y'all even talking about AEW and the AEW fans? This is WWE. Like, for one event give it a rest already.
> 
> Also, not all AEW fans think the same. I love AEW and am still a fan of Cody. Then again, I find the WWE vs. AEW thing to be dumb. We are all wrestling fans in the same group with different interests.


Because aew and Tony Kahn live rent free in their heads


----------



## Erik.

Southerner said:


> Why are y'all even talking about AEW and the AEW fans? This is WWE. Like, for one event give it a rest already.
> 
> Also, not all AEW fans think the same. I love AEW and am still a fan of Cody. Then again, I find the WWE vs. AEW thing to be dumb. We are all wrestling fans in the same group with different interests.


Blasphemy.

Only one wrestling company must live.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

the_hound said:


> that pop is incredible


Just have him spend 20 minutes giving life advice again.


----------



## Mr316

I’m a AEW fan but I can admit that Tony Khan will never be able to produce something as special as a show like tonight.


----------



## epfou1

MIZizAwesome said:


> Lol at the Cody haters. That was match of the year worthy.


It finished well but did you forget about the botches and the bland start to the match after the entrances


----------



## TMTT

Nothing Finer said:


> Really wouldn't surprise me if they go with it. He's on a 25 year contract, they're bound to do something with him.


Taker as a GM would be interesting.


----------



## RainmakerV2

And we still got Austin and Owens and Rousey vs. Charlotte.


WWE delivers when the chips are fuckin down.


----------



## Honey Bucket

No ideq what the fuck is going on, but…

RESPECT FOLEY for fuck sake

WITHOUT him dead man, you would be NOTHING


----------



## Error_404

Corporate Taker


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Trophies said:


> "Now to continue my sermon from last night..." -Taker


He changed my life


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

That pop for Taker was incredible


----------



## ImpactFan

Is KO/Austin tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## God Movement

WWE is all that matters. HUGE Mania moment with Cody. It just feels different over at the E.


----------



## Derek30

RainmakerV2 said:


> And we still got Austin and Owens and Rousey vs. Charlotte.
> 
> 
> WWE delivers when the chips are fuckin down.


Haven‘t watched in forever but they have delivered tonight


----------



## TheMenace

All this WWE vs AEW stuff is funny to me. Why can't it be that both companies put on a good product and are worth watching?


----------



## TMTT

Beat Vince Pat.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Erik. said:


> Tribalism at it's finest.
> 
> Was a highly entertaining match.
> 
> Bottom line is however - if that match happened in AEW, it gets absolutely shat on by the drones. False finishes and numerous botches? Absolute recipe for them.
> 
> I enjoyed it though. Rollins is every bit as good as he's always been and Cody can work a solid match.


Once again you fail to understand basic concepts. In AEW they do that shit all the time, it loses all relevance at PPV's. WWE don't do that shit, so when it takes 3 finishers to put someone away at a PPV it actually means something. Fuck me.


----------



## the_hound

ADRENALINE 
IN MY SOUL 
WWE SIGNS 
CODY RHODES!


----------



## Derek30

God Movement said:


> WWE is all that matters. HUGE Mania moment with Cody. It just feels different over at the E.


Not nearly as good as the Butcher and the Blade’s debut. Sorry.


----------



## Chan Hung

epfou1 said:


> It finished well but did you forget about the botches and the bland start to the match after the entrances


Lets give Seth Rollins credit, he pulled off one of his most better performances i've seen in a long time!


----------



## Erik.

TheMenace said:


> All this WWE vs AEW stuff is funny to me. Why can't it be that both companies put on a good product and are worth watching?


Because then WWE drones would have to complain about their own show....

And they can't have that.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Imagine if Omega is the next to jump


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

It's kind of sad that we may not hear that gong again


----------



## Teemu™

PavelGaborik said:


> When I see posts like this I question just how fucking bad the match quality in the WWE must have become.
> 
> That match was a botch fest, it wasn't even close to being Cody's best match of the year, let alone THE match of the year in Pro Wrestling....Jesus Christ.


It's almost as if wrestling is a subjective art form, and no such thing as an objectively good/bad match exists. But this math may be a tad too complicated for an AEW fan to decypher.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Mr316 said:


> I’m a AEW fan but I can admit that Tony Khan will never be able to produce something as special as a show like tonight.


WrestleMania is bigger than anything in wrestling, has ages and ages of success, but if you look at All Out, it was better than this.


----------



## Mainboy

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Sick shirt ! Might have to buy that


Not a fan of your typical wrestling shirts. But that’s pretty smart.


----------



## One Shed

I thought we were going to get a list of at least three new mental moves from Taker there.


----------



## Prosper

Seth Grimes said:


> WWE fans appreciate charismatic people who tell stories when they wrestle. (in this match alone he mocked his stardust gimmick and said he's done being a jobber, and he made reference to HHH). AEW fans likely would never fully accept Cody because he was never one of them, we all know Cody is a sports entertainer, not a pro wrestler (aka gymnast by AEW standards)


You clearly don’t watch AEW because he does all the same shit there. You can’t speak on what you have no idea on. How many times have we seen him pay homage to his father and tease the Pedigree on Dynamite? Almost every time. This was the exact same type of match he would put on in AEW, except over there we get matches like this all the time. 




Erik. said:


> Tribalism at it's finest.
> 
> Was a highly entertaining match.
> 
> Bottom line is however - if that match happened in AEW, it gets absolutely shat on by the drones. False finishes and numerous botches? Absolute recipe for them.
> 
> I enjoyed it though. Rollins is every bit as good as he's always been and Cody can work a solid match.


It was the same type of match we would see in AEW. But because it happened in WWE it’s more of a banger than it would be in AEW to some of these people. That’s obvious tribalism.


----------



## Mr316

Only way night 2 can compete with tonight is if they announce Austin/Owens in a match tomorrow night.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Erik. said:


> Because then WWE drones would have to complain about their own show....
> 
> And they can't have that.


That sounds like the AEW drones to me. "MaH AeW"


----------



## Saintpat

Error_404 said:


> Corporate Taker


I want to see a skit with him on a zoom call doing a power point.


----------



## TMTT

TheMenace said:


> All this WWE vs AEW stuff is funny to me. Why can't it be that both companies put on a good product and are worth watching?


I even watch NJPW, IMPACT and NWA when I get tired of these two.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Chan Hung said:


> Agreed. I want Seth vs Cody part 2 now! lol


Oh you'll get it... and part 3, and 4 and 5 and 6, until you're completely burnt out on it.


----------



## Nothing Finer

These AEW/WWE wars are pathetic. Cody was one of AEW's biggest stars throughout his time there, he artificially stuck in the mid-card due to a stipulation, presumably because he didn't want to be jobbing to the AEW Champions. He's come into WWE and he's a huge star, but it's only his first match.

It's not damning for either company.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TheMenace said:


> All this WWE vs AEW stuff is funny to me. Why can't it be that both companies put on a good product and are worth watching?


I think most watch both, and laugh at the stupid shit that both companies do.


----------



## Paul12907

oof that knee pop looked awful


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510446621598826500


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> It's kind of sad that we may not hear that gong again


He'll give a Tombstone to heels every few years like Austin gives stunners.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

I think WWE made a mistake here putting Cody/Seth and Austin/Owens on the same night.


----------



## Seth Grimes

A PG Attitude said:


> Ah so now you're a self admitted hypocrite as well.


Seethe and cope


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Oof, that sucks for Boogs


----------



## Honey Bucket

TheMenace said:


> All this WWE vs AEW stuff is funny to me. Why can't it be that both companies put on a good product and are worth watching?


Because both sets of fans are a bunch of seat sniffing column watching beard scratching sister fucking cunt faced window lickers.

Fuck them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hahahaha. That fake-ass number.


----------



## Blonde

Erik. said:


> Tribalism at it's finest.
> 
> Was a highly entertaining match.
> 
> Bottom line is however - if that match happened in AEW, it gets absolutely shat on by the drones. False finishes and numerous botches? Absolute recipe for them.
> 
> I enjoyed it though. Rollins is every bit as good as he's always been and Cody can work a solid match.


Omg shut up already lol.


----------



## A PG Attitude

so not a sell out then, not even close


----------



## Irish Jet

Only 77,899.

Meltzer was right. No one showed.


----------



## Paul12907

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Oof, that sucks for Boogs


Biggest pop of his career tho


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Wow that number is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

I thought the capacity, when you factor in the stage, was 60k?


----------



## Magicman38

Meltzer “No way it’s 77,000…”


----------



## RainmakerV2

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> I think WWE made a mistake here putting Cody/Seth and Austin/Owens on the same night.



Sunday won't touch this. Not even fucking close.


----------



## Erik.

lol 77,000.


----------



## FriedTofu

Dark Emperor said:


> How can big star in AEW watch that Cody match and not think yeah i need some of that. That spectacle is what you dream about growing up. No other company can match that.
> 
> Wont be surprised to see Moxley back this year too. And Bryan not long after.


I don't think Bryan or Moxley will be tempted by it. They don't seem to be that into the pageantry side of things and probably hate the promotional side of the business, especially during Wrestlemania.
Been there done that sort of thinking.

It is a pull for the likes of MJF, Darby Allin or Adam Cole who never experienced it though.


----------



## wwetna1

lagofala said:


> This is what wrestling should be. Leave a promotion, become fresh and come back. Applies to AEW too.
> 
> This just proves again like Drew that you can leave and come back and become bigger.


Lashley too and even MVP to some extent as he reinvented his role


----------



## Mainboy

So Ronda didn’t walk out.


----------



## A PG Attitude

knock 20000 off that number if Austin wasnt advertised.


----------



## Shaun_27

Hopefully, they announce an attendance of 140k total tomorrow just to annoy everyone!


----------



## Paul12907

Wasnt it over 100k last time it was here? Or is the stage bigger and less seats?


----------



## Joejustjoe66

Undertaker always deserved to go out better. Got too many disrespectful remarks on here. 

I think that was a good send off


----------



## Ockap

Is the new day really closing the show???????


----------



## Derek30

RainmakerV2 said:


> Sunday won't touch this. Not even fucking close.


Probably right. Maybe they have a trick or two up their sleeve.


----------



## RogueSlayer

Hopefully Charlotte retains she's the best in the world and Ronda is fucking terrible


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Holland/Sheamus v New Day headlining tonight then 🤣🤣🤣.

Edit: forgetting KO and Austin still to come 👍


----------



## thorwold

Okay, New Day match is definitely either off or moved to tomorrow, right? What the hell is going on?


----------



## jds49ers

So 77,000, thats like a year of AEW crowds right?


----------



## Oracle

Ockap said:


> Is the new day really closing the show???????


Stone cold buddy


----------



## Nothing Finer

Ockap said:


> Is the new day really closing the show???????


Are they fuck, Austin is closing.


----------



## wwetna1

FriedTofu said:


> I don't think Bryan or Moxley will be tempted by it. They don't seem to be that into the pageantry side of things and probably hate the promotional side of the business, especially during Wrestlemania.
> Been there done that sort of thinking.
> 
> It is a pull for the likes of MJF, Darby Allin or Adam Cole who never experienced it though.


I think Bryan will return. He has never said anything bad about wwe and even admits looking back he feels at time WWE looked out for him even when he didn’t want it. And the Bella’s have said on their podcast they turned down AEW before and will not work outside WWE


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> I've thought he had charisma ever since he was a part of Legacy. Meh, imo he's done some of the best promos AEW have seen, because their roster is filled with charisma vacuums that spent too much time working on their ability to do a flip, rather than mic skills. Seethe and cope Cody just had one of the biggest moments in wrestling for this year


Yeah, Charisma vacuums like MJF, CM Punk, Moxley, Bryan Danielson etc, etc.....if only they had half the charisma as "I'm going to pretend to do a pedigree 3 times every match" and "racism solver Rhodes" who literally cries every time he attempts to cut a babyface promo. 

You can feel free to go through my post history about what I've said about Cody Rhodes for the past year, then you can accuse me of "seething and coping"

Get a grip dude, plenty of people don't like Cody and haven't long before he appeared tonight.


----------



## Dolorian

Ockap said:


> Is the new day really closing the show???????


Nah the KO Show is.


----------



## Irish Jet

This match will likely let the rest of the night down.

Charlotte deserves better. Ronda is the least natural babyface in the company.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Prosper said:


> You clearly don’t watch AEW because he does all the same shit there. You can’t speak on what you have no idea on. How many times have we seen him pay homage to his father and tease the Pedigree on Dynamite? Almost every time. This was the exact same type of match he would put on in AEW, except over there we get matches like this all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the same type of match we would see in AEW. But because it happened in WWE it’s more of a banger than it would be in AEW to some of these people. That’s obvious tribalism.


He did all that and they booed him. You literally just made my point for me, and agreed with my other one


----------



## Mr316

Mcmahon produced the type of show tonight that is gonna make many big names in AEW wonder about their next contract.


----------



## the_hound

if we get the flair vs rousey match back from a few years ago, then this is going to be a banger.


----------



## Teemu™

jds49ers said:


> So 77,000, thats like a year of AEW crowds right?


🤣


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

thorwold said:


> Okay, New Day match is definitely either off or moved to tomorrow, right? What the hell is going on?


If it's still on (which I believe it is) technically that's the main event if Austin doesn't have an official match. Big Time Butch.


----------



## Dolorian

The build to this has been disappointing specially with how little interest Ronda has shown. Hoping that they at least have a good very physical match similar to the one they had at Survivor Series.


----------



## Ockap

Oracle said:


> Stone cold buddy


Ahhh ok, that makes sense. I was looking at the wiki match card so I got scared whew.


----------



## Geeee

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510446621598826500


Taker in a suit is fucking weird


----------



## keithf40

Maybe it's new day is pre-show tomorrow? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Cowboys Stadium can hold 100,000 (and they claimed it did last time WM was there) so 77,000 is not that great a number.


----------



## The_It_Factor

I started late. Why did Becky Lynch look like a meth head?


----------



## Dark Emperor

FriedTofu said:


> I don't think Bryan or Moxley will be tempted by it. They don't seem to be that into the pageantry side of things and probably hate the promotional side of the business, especially during Wrestlemania.
> Been there done that sort of thinking.
> 
> It is a pull for the likes of MJF, Darby Allin or Adam Cole who never experienced it though.


Darby way too small and uncharismatic for WWE. Adam Cole will get nowhere, its not HHH booking.

Only MJF will get over out of those 3, i could see him loving that Miz & Logan Paul match.


----------



## -XERO-

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> It's kind of sad that we may not hear that gong again




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510129407498678279


----------



## Blonde

Just imagine how good this show would be if the first 2 weren’t on the card and 3rd was on the kick off.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

The_It_Factor said:


> I started late. Why did Becky Lynch look like a meth head?


Bianca cut her hair on RAW.


----------



## FriedTofu

wwetna1 said:


> I think Bryan will return. He has never said anything bad about wwe and even admits looking back he feels at time WWE looked out for him even when he didn’t want it. And the Bella’s have said on their podcast they turned down AEW before and will not work outside WWE


For Bryan it will largely depend on the schedule due to wanting to spend more time with his family. Of course as long as the money are comparable. Bryan is not hurting for booking whatever he decides.


----------



## Prosper

Seth Grimes said:


> He did all that and they booed him. You literally just made my point for me, and agreed with my other one


If you watched AEW you would have an understanding on why he’s booed. It has nothing to do with his in ring work or his talent. Cody was the biggest babyface in the company at one point, you sound like you think hardcores don’t understand what talent is.


----------



## Cooper09

Two Sheds said:


> Cowboys Stadium can hold 100,000 (and they claimed it did last time WM was there) so 77,000 is not that great a number.


25k down on the their last worked number.


----------



## Joejustjoe66

Seth freakin rollins


----------



## FrankenTodd

Paul12907 said:


> Wasnt it over 100k last time it was here? Or is the stage bigger and less seats?


They claim it was 101. Stadium seats 102.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Welp, so much Ronda leaving the building.


----------



## Irish Jet

Whoever told Ronda to start smiling on her walkouts needs their arm snapped.


----------



## thorwold

keithf40 said:


> Maybe it's new day is pre-show tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


We can hope  Like, at this point they'll surely just get booed out of the building?


----------



## La Parka

Ridge Holland gonna have a WrestleMania main event


----------



## TMTT

Ronda Rousey in CGI.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Lyynch said:


> Just imagine how good this show would be if the first 2 weren’t on the card and 3rd was on the kick off.


That would leave you only a 2 match show lmao


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Why does Rousey always have that panda bear make up?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Joejustjoe66 said:


> Seth freakin rollins


Indeed. What a performer. Fucking incredible.


----------



## The_It_Factor

I don’t have any more time left to fast forward


----------



## Dark Emperor

Two Sheds said:


> Cowboys Stadium can hold 100,000 (and they claimed it did last time WM was there) so 77,000 is not that great a number.


It is when its two nights in a row. Some wrestling fans....

No other company has drawn more than 30k paid in in the States but 77k for Night 1 is unimpressive....


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> Yeah, Charisma vacuums like MJF, CM Punk, Moxley, Bryan Danielson etc, etc.....if only they had half the charisma as "I'm going to pretend to do a pedigree 3 times every match" and "racism solver Rhodes" who literally cries every time he attempts to cut a babyface promo.
> 
> You can feel free to go through my post history about what I've said about Cody Rhodes for the past year, then you can accuse me of "seething and coping"
> 
> Get a grip dude, plenty of people don't like Cody and haven't long before he appeared tonight.


Seethe and cope idc what you say


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Ronda always looks cute as hell in that plaid skirt and leather jacket. Damn, I'm horny.


----------



## Blonde

ProjectGargano said:


> That would leave you only a 2 match show lmao


4 matches and KO show


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Cody Rhodes with a bigger pop than huge megastar draw Rousey.


----------



## Derek30

Wait. Pete Dunne is BUTCH now?


----------



## Mainboy

Ronda is incredible <3


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

"Never been taught how to quit!" Pat got told the same bullshit we heard.


----------



## troyag93

RainmakerV2 said:


> Sunday won't touch this. Not even fucking close.


Reigns vs Brock and AJ vs Edge. idk 2 big matches


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Cody Rhodes with a bigger pop than huge megastar draw Rousey.


Well yeah. Cody has the pop of the night so far. Austin might beat it, though.


----------



## Joejustjoe66

Rhonda rousey quite hot apart from that rice Crispie under her eye


----------



## AliFrazier100

I'm guessing the disappointing attendance number is because it's hard for WWE to sell out the stadium 2 nights in a row.

And a lot of people still aren't vaccinated and want to avoid big crowds.


----------



## Victor Chaos

RogueSlayer said:


> Hopefully Charlotte retains she's the best in the world and Ronda is fucking terrible


I wouldn't call Charlotte the best in the world but she's centillon light years better than Ronda who I agree is terrible. Queen Charlotte squashing Ronda and retaining would be the correct decision.


----------



## A PG Attitude

So... who's the babyface in this match?


----------



## Dolorian

No special entrances for Charlotte or Ronda.


----------



## TMTT

Derek30 said:


> Wait. Pete Dunne is BUTCH now?


Didn't know he was a lesbian.


----------



## Derek30

Good Lord. One botch and Charlotte’s face might shatter


----------



## One Shed

Twitter was wrong about something?!?


----------



## Serpico Jones

This has been a fucking incredible night.


----------



## FrankenTodd

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Imagine if Omega is the next to jump











Don’t do that to me[emoji1787][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Bow down to your Queen bitches


----------



## Seth Grimes

Prosper said:


> If you watched AEW you would have an understanding on why he’s booed. It has nothing to do with his in ring work or his talent. Cody was the biggest babyface in the company at one point, you sound like you think hardcores don’t understand what talent is.


Once again, I do watch it. They clearly don't, they booed the fuck outta Cody on the weekly whilst cheering Orange Cassidy lmfao


----------



## Chan Hung

WrestleFAQ said:


> Ronda always looks cute as hell in that plaid skirt and leather jacket. Damn, I'm horny.


Yep, you probably want her to bend over with that skirt too? LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Showstopper said:


> Well yeah. Cody has the pop of the night so far. Austin might beat it, though.


And Taker


----------



## The_It_Factor

I haven’t watched in forever. Charlotte is unrecognizable


----------



## Derek30

TMTT said:


> Didn't know he was a lesbian.


I mean. He kind of looks like one.


----------



## DRose1994

Charlotte is next level.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

La Parka said:


> Ridge Holland gonna have a WrestleMania main event


We're about to see the most stupendous paralyzation in WrestleMania history.


----------



## ProjectGargano

AliFrazier100 said:


> I'm guessing the disappointing attendance number is because it's hard for WWE to sell out the stadium 2 nights in a row.
> 
> And a lot of people still aren't vaccinated and want to avoid big crowds.


77k is not disappointing, if it was that number it is great.


----------



## Teemu™

They should have announced Cody as being from Dallas, Texas. Missed opportunity. Dusty was from Texas, and it's not like people would have been quick enough on their feet in that moment to call bullshit.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Dark Emperor said:


> It is when its two nights in a row. Some wrestling fans....
> 
> No other company has drawn more than 30k paid in in the States but 77k for Night 1 is unimpressive....


He sounds so ridicouls saying over 77k is not impressive LMFAO


----------



## Mr316

big fight feel. Let’s go!


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> Twitter was wrong about something?!?


I guess Ronda walked out for a smoke and walked back in.


----------



## Shaun_27

Two Sheds said:


> Twitter was wrong about something?!?


I am baffled!

"I will be leaving the stadium... but I will leave with the WWE Smackdown Women's Championship!"


----------



## PavelGaborik

Teemu™ said:


> It's almost as if wrestling is a subjective art form, and no such thing as an objectively good/bad match exists. But this math may be a tad too complicated for an AEW fan to decypher.


We'll let the fans decipher how good the match was, my expectation is that the match itself will be quickly forgotten about.

Also, I really enjoyed how you attempted to insult the intelligence of AEW fans while simultaneously miserably botching the spelling of "decipher" 


Well done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> And Taker


Cody's was more sustained though, IMO.


----------



## Serpico Jones

God damn. The spectacle is amazing.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

2 ppvs in one day is odd. Doesn't feel like the same day lol.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Why does Rousey always have that panda bear make up?


To send a message to the usurpers at the World Wildlife Fund!


----------



## Trophies

Doctor: so what type of work do you want done?
Charlotte: yes


----------



## La Parka

Two Sheds said:


> Twitter was wrong about something?!?


----------



## Shaun_27

Looking forward to this. Should be stiff and a good level of intensity.


----------



## TMTT

One fall!


----------



## the_hound

AliFrazier100 said:


> I'm guessing the disappointing attendance number is because it's hard for WWE to sell out the stadium 2 nights in a row.
> 
> And a lot of people still aren't vaccinated and want to avoid big crowds.


it wasn't set for a 100k each night, 55k each night until they released more tickets


----------



## Adapting

DRose1994 said:


> Charlotte is next level.


Facts. GOAT.


----------



## Derek30

I swear Charles Robinson doesn’t age


----------



## promoter2003

Erik. said:


> Blasphemy.
> 
> Only one wrestling company must live.


That's the mentality right there of Bischoff lol.












TheMenace said:


> All this WWE vs AEW stuff is funny to me. Why can't it be that both companies put on a good product and are worth watching?


Someone's got to lose eventually lol.


----------



## Joejustjoe66

[/QUOTE]


A PG Attitude said:


> So... who's the babyface in this match?


Seth freakin rollins


----------



## wwetna1

If they are smart they let Charlotte and Rousey get ultra physical. It’s the one edge they have over Becky and Bianca. They can’t put technical those two in an match but they can put violent them


----------



## Seth Grimes

After seeing Logan earlier it just makes me think Ronda will never be an A-Tier wrestler. I've wanted her to succeed because I've been a fan of her since her UFC days, but she's oftently too awkward in the way she holds herself and she doesn't come across as a natural or someone who will improve


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Brandi Rhodes to make it a triple threat.


----------



## FriedTofu

Dark Emperor said:


> Darby way too small and uncharismatic for WWE. Adam Cole will get nowhere, its not HHH booking.
> 
> Only MJF will get over out of those 3, i could see him loving that Miz & Logan Paul match.


Never say never. Two guys from 3MB are world champions after returning.


----------



## Erik.

promoter2003 said:


> That's the mentality right there of Bischoff lol.


And that's why Bischoff is a fucking idiot lol


----------



## Stellar

Charles Robinson the ref...of course he is! lol


----------



## Teemu™

PavelGaborik said:


> We'll let the fans decipher how good the match was, my expectation is that the match itself will be quickly forgotten about.
> 
> Also, I really enjoyed how you attempted to insult the intelligence of AEW fans while simultaneously miserably botching the spelling of "decipher"
> 
> 
> Well done.


I'm man enough to give you that one. But, in fairness, it's not my native language. And I speak five. So yes, forgive a typo I made in one of them. That said, you're correct and I give you that one.


----------



## TheMenace

Kind of unexpected that a title match isn't closing out the night.


----------



## the_hound

jiggly asses


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> Seethe and cope idc what you say


----------



## One Shed

Dark Emperor said:


> It is when its two nights in a row. Some wrestling fans....
> 
> No other company has drawn more than 30k paid in in the States but 77k for Night 1 is unimpressive....


Considering past WrestleManias and giving away tickets, yes it is not that impressive. If Bob's Cell Phone company normally sells 1,000 phones a year and then sells 20,000 one year it is amazing. If Verizon sells 1,000,000 and then one year sells 750,000, it is a huge dropoff and disappointment.

This is the first WM since 2019 that allowed full attendance. Fans, especially international fans should have been chomping at the bit to come for it.


----------



## Shaun_27

I have done a 180, I now think Austin vs Owens will be an official match. I really doubt they would let the tag match officially main event night 1.


----------



## Chan Hung

Dolorian said:


> No special entrances for Charlotte or Ronda.


Cody & Taker's entrance ate everyone elses haha


----------



## PavelGaborik

When did Ronda get fat? lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Shaun_27 said:


> I have done a 180, I now think Austin vs Owens will be an official match. I really doubt they would let the tag match officially main event night 1.


Imagine it legit ends with a talk show of KO and Austin just chatting and a stunner to end the night lol


----------



## -XERO-

Geeee said:


> Taker in a suit is fucking weird


Haha....


----------



## Joejustjoe66

Seth Grimes said:


> After seeing Logan earlier it just makes me think Ronda will never be an A-Tier wrestler. I've wanted her to succeed because I've been a fan of her since her UFC days, but she's oftently too awkward in the way she holds herself and she doesn't come across as a natural or someone who will improve


I really like her but in WWE I'm always conscious that she's acting


----------



## Blonde

Really thinking Austin vs. Owens is happening tonight


----------



## Derek30

PavelGaborik said:


> When did Ronda get fat? lol


A baby will do that


----------



## Teemu™

PavelGaborik said:


> When did Ronda get fat? lol


She had a kid.


----------



## Dolorian

Seth Grimes said:


> After seeing Logan earlier it just makes me think Ronda will never be an A-Tier wrestler. I've wanted her to succeed because I've been a fan of her since her UFC days, but she's oftently too awkward in the way she holds herself and she doesn't come across as a natural or someone who will improve


Agreed, like you I was rooting for her when she first came to WWE but I don't think she is really going to reach that level and as it looks her heart is not really into it.


----------



## Adapting

PavelGaborik said:


> When did Ronda get fat? lol


That's fat? If that's fat most women are whales then. Lol


----------



## NotAllThere

Ronda needs to get ring gear that fits, she can't follow up any move, she has to keep adjusting her clothes


----------



## PavelGaborik

Teemu™ said:


> I'm man enough to give you that one. But, in fairness, it's not my native language. And I speak five. So yes, forgive a typo I made in one of them. That said, you're correct and I give you that one.


----------



## Cooper09

TheMenace said:


> Kind of unexpected that a title match isn't closing out the night.


As of now it's not even a match closing it out.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Joejustjoe66 said:


> I really like her but in WWE I'm always conscious that she's acting


Yeah, either her heart isn't in it or she is just really bad. If she wasn't Ronda from UFC that already had a lot of fans, would we hate her?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Adapting said:


> That's fat? If that's fat most women are whales then. Lol


I haven't really seen her in a couple years, she looks a lot heftier then I've ever seen her. 

Most women aren't professional athletes, context matters.


----------



## Teemu™

Adapting said:


> That's fat? If that's fat most women are whales then. Lol


They are. Aren't something like 60% of western adults, male and female, overweight? That's most.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Struggling to stay Wake. Just brinf on Stone Cold already


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Waiting for one of the commentators to compliment one of the competitors on their testicular fortitude.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Teemu™ said:


> She had a kid.


Like a year ago though, no? I'm fat right now, I'll be leaned out by summer and I'm far from a professional athlete.

_shrugs_


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dolorian said:


> Agreed, like you I was rooting for her when she first came to WWE but I don't think she is really going to reach that level and as it looks her heart is not really into it.


At this point I just miss Asuka more and more every week


----------



## Adapting

PavelGaborik said:


> I haven't really seen her in a couple years, she looks a lot heftier then I've ever seen her.
> 
> Most women aren't professional athletes, context matters.


I suppose. She also had a child so she probably let it go a bit.


----------



## The_It_Factor

I went to the same college as Charlotte at the same time… Ive always wondered if we had any classes together or crossed paths


----------



## Prosper

Seth Grimes said:


> Once again, I do watch it. They clearly don't, they booed the fuck outta Cody on the weekly whilst cheering Orange Cassidy lmfao


You saying that AEW fans only cheer comedy acts like OC? So we don’t cheer guys like Punk, Darby, Moxley, Omega, Hangman, etc?

WWE fans never cheered for acts like Tajiri or Hurricane? So by that logic WWE fans don’t know talent either.

Make it make sense.


----------



## iarwain

What a crap main event.


----------



## RapShepard

Seth Grimes said:


> After seeing Logan earlier it just makes me think Ronda will never be an A-Tier wrestler. I've wanted her to succeed because I've been a fan of her since her UFC days, but she's oftently too awkward in the way she holds herself and she doesn't come across as a natural or someone who will improve


I think the problem is it feels like she's too self conscious about looking weak (or maybe Vince is). Idk she came off 2 bad losses and while we know she'd shoot beat the women's roster, it just feels like she's over compensating.


----------



## the_hound

tits, asses and many rose, what a weekend so far


----------



## Mainboy

Two Sheds said:


> Considering past WrestleManias and giving away tickets, yes it is not that impressive. If Bob's Cell Phone company normally sells 1,000 phones a year and then sells 20,000 one year it is amazing. If Verizon sells 1,000,000 and then one year sells 750,000, it is a huge dropoff and disappointment.
> 
> This is the first WM since 2019 that allowed full attendance. Fans, especially international fans should have been chomping at the bit to come for it.


Think a lot of people are holding off travelling abroad until all covid laws end.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

"Imagine it legit ends with a talk show of KO and Austin just chatting and a stunner to end the night lol "

Imagine it? It's actually looking very very likely.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Prosper said:


> I guess Ronda walked out for a smoke and walked back in.


Meltzer "You see um, she walked out to walk around the block, um and Vince met her and they talked it out and worked things out but it was always a 50% chance she was returning because of AEW"


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

iarwain said:


> What a crap main event.


It's not. We've got the New Day vs Sheamus/Ridge Holland match after.


----------



## Seth Grimes

ProjectGargano said:


> What an idiot you are. What is even impact doing there?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Teemu™ said:


> Vai pra puta que o pariu, babaca.


Reported


----------



## RockOfJericho

Derek30 said:


> Wait. Pete Dunne is BUTCH now?


----------



## Teemu™

ProjectGargano said:


> Reported


Good, thank you.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Seth Grimes said:


>


You can't explain to me what is Impact doing there.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> You saying that AEW fans only cheer comedy acts like OC? So we don’t cheer guys like Punk, Darby, Moxley, Omega, Hangman, etc?
> 
> WWE fans never cheered for acts like Tajiri or Hurricane? So by that logic WWE fans don’t know talent either.
> 
> Make it make sense.


I don't even know why you bother.

The hypocritical takes are enough to show clear tribalism - those conversations are never going to end well and you're never going to agree on anything.

Cody vs. Omega in a match that has multiple false finishes and botches = BAD. Omega wrestled a doll once.

Cody vs. Rollins in a match that has multiple false finishes and matches = WORLD CLASS. It was at Mania. 

What's the point?

People really do just need to enjoy what they enjoy.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ronda looks fine.


----------



## Derek30

Ok. This match is BAD


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PavelGaborik said:


> When did Ronda get fat? lol


She ain't fat, she looks good for the fact that she recently had a child...


----------



## DRose1994

I said earlier that Bianca is my favorite women’s wrestler — and she is— but Charlotte is the best in the world.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I don't know how it's possible, but I swear Charlotte Flair looks more and more like Ric with every new round of plastic surgery.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Thank goodness for multiple devices. Final Four down to wire.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Mainboy said:


> Think a lot of people are holding off travelling abroad until all covid laws end.


If you travel from the UK to the US right now, do you have to quarantine or do anything special when you go home?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Teemu™ said:


> Good, thank you.


Good that i understand Portuguese to know that you insulted someone. And that is a bad one.


----------



## The XL 2

Lol what the fuck was that?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Botchamania!


----------



## the_hound

PavelGaborik said:


> Like a year ago though, no? I'm fat right now, I'll be leaned out by summer and I'm far from a professional athlete.
> 
> _shrugs_


so you're a wee fatty boom boom and you're having the absolute cheek at calling somebody fat.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

13th match today, including NXT


----------



## thorwold

There is something truly funny about watching Ronda Rousey have to sell the shit out of chops


----------



## A PG Attitude

As expected, crowd just doesnt really care who wins this match.


----------



## troyag93

As Ronda ever had a good match?


----------



## Derek30

the_hound said:


> so you're a wee fatty boom boom and you're having the absolute cheek at calling somebody fat.


I mean. She’s no Keith Lee.


----------



## Oracle

This isn't even close to Bianca and Becky


----------



## La Parka

Charlotte has her own family member as the ref.

not exactly unbiased here


----------



## PavelGaborik

Teemu™ said:


> Vai prá puta que o pariu, babaca.


Pas mon fort, inconnu.


----------



## NotAllThere

Ronda may not be ripped, but she is far from fat.


----------



## Teemu™

ProjectGargano said:


> Good that i understand Portuguese to know that you insulted someone. And that is a bad one.


No, good that you reported me because I want to get banned.


----------



## Chan Hung

WrestleFAQ said:


> I don't know how it's possible, but I swear Charlotte Flair looks more and more like Ric with every new round of plastic surgery.


Shes getting closer each year to looking like daddy did


----------



## TMTT

Oracle said:


> This isn't even close to Bianca and Becky


Part-timer, probably doing this just for the paycheck.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

It's weird how despite her MMA background and the "baddest woman on the planet" hype, Rousey isn't booked anywhere near as dominant as Lesnar is, even against big opponents like Lashley and Reigns.


----------



## Irish Jet

troyag93 said:


> As Ronda ever had a good match?


Her two Wrestlemania matches have been fine but it was easy to hide her deficiencies with multiple people.


----------



## -XERO-

RockOfJericho said:


> View attachment 119702


----------



## Blonde

They chose THIS over Sasha vs. Charlotte…


----------



## Derek30

Chan Hung said:


> Shes getting closer each year to looking like daddy did
> View attachment 119704


I‘d rather fuck this version of Ric


----------



## Bobholly39

I havent watched a lot lately so maybe im missing it, but Ronda doesn't seem to be clicking this time around. 

And i though she was amazing her first year.

Theu need to repackage her as a full blown heel and give her someone like Heyman as a manager. Maybe even give her a heel stable.

Do a slow burn build to the big Ronda vs Becky match (yes, Becky as face).


----------



## PavelGaborik

the_hound said:


> so you're a wee fatty boom boom and you're having the absolute cheek at calling somebody fat.


Certainly no fatter then Ronda apparently in peak performance condition, and not a professional athlete, merely a guy drinking beer and watching in extreme Eastern Canada, in early April.

Dat desperation.


----------



## Teemu™

PavelGaborik said:


> Pas mon fort, inconnu.


But you're Canadian, likely from Montreal. So it's not extremely impressive that you speak French tbh.


----------



## Irish Jet

Why does Ronda keep smiling?


----------



## lagofala

If only nunes was in flairs corner.


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> She ain't fat, she looks good for the fact that she recently had a child...


She had a kid like a year ago and is competing at Mania....she looks the absolute worst that she ever has.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Prosper said:


> You saying that AEW fans only cheer comedy acts like OC? So we don’t cheer guys like Punk, Darby, Moxley, Omega, Hangman, etc?
> 
> WWE fans never cheered for acts like Tajiri or Hurricane? So by that logic WWE fans don’t know talent either.
> 
> Make it make sense.


No I'm not saying that, clearly, my god. I'm saying that AEW fans are cheering for a lot of trash wrestlers overall whilst they had one of their most talented guys sat in the mid card being booed. I didn't just point out OC because he's "comedy", I pointed out the fact that he's genuinely one of the worst people to be in a ring. Obviously they cheer others who are also ass like Hangman Page and Bucks.

Yeah, by that logic you would be right, but it's a logic that you pulled out of your ass to strawman, nice try honey.



RapShepard said:


> I think the problem is it feels like she's too self conscious about looking weak (or maybe Vince is). Idk she came off 2 bad losses and while we know she'd shoot beat the women's roster, it just feels like she's over compensating.


For me it comes across like she's nervous, she trained for years in MMA to get to where she did, and she was confident whilst winning. The second she lost, all her confidence disappeared and led to her quitting. I think she is scared as hell of botching in wrestling and overthinks it, which leads to her coming across as awkward as she isn't in the moment, she's in her head


----------



## Derek30

Irish Jet said:


> Why does Ronda keep smiling?


Probably farting


----------



## thorwold

troyag93 said:


> As Ronda ever had a good match?


Sure. With Nattie, with Sasha. Actual good wrestlers who have more going on than just doing moves.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Cody/Seth should have gone on last. All the energy is gone now.


----------



## TMTT

Irish Jet said:


> Why does Ronda keep smiling?


Killing his gimmick.


----------



## the_hound

they should have let them beat the living shit out of each other like their last match


----------



## PavelGaborik

Teemu™ said:


> But you're Canadian, likely from Montreal. So it's not extremely impressive that you speak French tbh.



Nowhere near Montreal, didn't claim it to be impressive. 

Believe it or not, Montreal is merely a City in Canada, they don't represent the majority of the bilingual speaking community in the second largest Country on the planet, but I suppose that may be difficult for WWE fans to decipher. 

Move on dude.


----------



## FriedTofu

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> It's weird how despite her MMA background and the "baddest woman on the planet" hype, Rousey isn't booked anywhere near as dominant as Lesnar is, even against big opponents like Lashley and Reigns.


What? Ronda pretty much dominates anyone in her feuds except when she's been surprise attacked.


----------



## Magicman38

UNC retiring Coach K like Taker did to Shawn.


----------



## Seth Grimes

ProjectGargano said:


> You can't explain to me what is Impact doing there.


Because their fan (not a typo) isn''t as toxic and deluded as you AEW fans. You are a joke to even them


----------



## Chan Hung

Ronda is winning, right?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This crowd doesn't give a rat's ass about this match. *


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is actually awful.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This match has me entertained!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Did the lights go out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

The feed went dark and I kinda hoped it was Brandi Rhodes. Is that wrong?


----------



## the_hound

tits are out


----------



## FrankenTodd

Magicman38 said:


> UNC retiring Coach K like Taker did to Shawn.


[emoji1787][emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_It_Factor

Is her titty out?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Was Charolette titty out? lmao


----------



## Derek30

La Parka said:


> The feed went dark and I kinda hoped it was Brandi Rhodes. Is that wrong?


Nope. My body is ready


----------



## RainmakerV2

Charlotte with the titty.


----------



## Mainboy

Two Sheds said:


> If you travel from the UK to the US right now, do you have to quarantine or do anything special when you go home?


think you have to do a test before departure and show your vaccine passport.


----------



## Seth Grimes

ProjectGargano said:


> Reported


It's okay we can all report you for calling me an idiot, not allowed to insult remember?


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

FriedTofu said:


> What? Ronda pretty much dominates anyone in her feuds except when she's been surprise attacked.


This match is a lot more even than 99% of Lesnar's matches.


----------



## NotAllThere

This is the best I have seen Ronda look in the ring


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PavelGaborik said:


> She had a kid like a year ago and is competing at Mania....she looks the absolute worst that she ever has.


I'm sure you look much better? I think she looks hot


----------



## Irish Jet

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Was Charolette titty out? lmao


It's been threatening to all night lol.


----------



## TMTT

Everybody has seen a titty, these Americans.


----------



## justin waynes

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> It's weird how despite her MMA background and the "baddest woman on the planet" hype, Rousey isn't booked anywhere near as dominant as Lesnar is, even against big opponents like Lashley and Reigns.


She was booked stronger than lesnar in 2018


----------



## the_hound

charlottes bra popped open


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

End Of Days and Figure 8 unprotected


----------



## Teemu™

PavelGaborik said:


> This is actually awful.


I hope you're not here just to hate watch because I feel like you've told me "If you don't like it, don't watch it" before.


----------



## Teemu™

Seth Grimes said:


> It's okay we can all report you for calling me an idiot, not allowed to insult remember?


I'll do it lol.


----------



## Erik.

TMTT said:


> Everybody has seen a titty, these americans.


I'm not sure there's a thirstier fanbase that oozes more virgin energy than a certain section of wrestling fans.

Any hint of arse or boob and it's beyond ridiculous lol


----------



## Trophies

I usually like Ronda matches...but this one is just eh. Tired of Charlotte.


----------



## FriedTofu

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> This match is a lot more even than 99% of Lesnar's matches.


You need to watch more Lesnar matches, especially those before breaking the streak.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Lyynch said:


> They chose THIS over Sasha vs. Charlotte…


I'm so pissed that Sasha is being wasted in tag matches, she is one of the best they have


----------



## La Parka

Told ya. 

The refs related to Charlotte. it’s a fucking INSIDE JOB


----------



## One Shed

Mainboy said:


> think you have to do a test before departure and show your vaccine passport.


That sucks, I thought most countries dropped the vaccine passport thing now.


----------



## Honey Bucket

TBH Thr most I’m upset about is Taker not mentioning Mick Foley in his speech.

Anyone got any info on why considering Foley was a HUGE part of his career?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Erik. said:


> I'm not sure there's a thirstier fanbase that oozes more virgin energy than a certain section of wrestling fans.
> 
> Any hint of arse or boob and it's beyond ridiculous lol


It's why we love Rikishi. Has both.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Teemu™ said:


> I hope you're not here just to hate watch because I feel like you've told me "If you don't like it, don't watch it" before.


I'm here for Stone Cold.

Do you think this is a good match?


----------



## One Shed

TMTT said:


> Everybody has seen a titty, these americans.


Hers is 3D printed though.


----------



## Derek30

LOL Charles takes a spear


----------



## ProjectGargano

Seth Grimes said:


> It's okay we can all report you for calling me an idiot, not allowed to insult remember?


Is it an insult? I don't think it is.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

I wish Charlotte was doing more sleazy heel stuff in this match. Ronda should be destroying her without any shenanigans


----------



## Irish Jet

the_hound said:


> charlottes bra popped open


That bra is the MVP of the night.


----------



## La Parka

La Parka said:


> Told ya.
> 
> The refs related to Charlotte. it’s a fucking INSIDE JOB


Ronda knew it, so she beat his ass


----------



## The_It_Factor

TMTT said:


> Everybody has seen a titty, these Americans.


I mean, having a titty fall out during a performance is unusual


----------



## toontownman

Fuckery..


----------



## FriedTofu

Everybody is doing the head flip pin these days to make use of their hair for the visual. lol


----------



## wwetna1

Lil natch in the clutch


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

God damn, this Italian sub is amazing. Getting me through this boring match.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> Ronda is winning, right?


You ask the dumbest questions.


Yes dude, Ronda is winning, her ego would never allow her to come back otherwise.


----------



## Joejustjoe66

Seth freakin Rollins


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ronda is sexy


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510454642387427333
LMAO WRESTLEING FANS ARE SO CRINGEEEE


----------



## One Shed

Stupid.


----------



## FrankenTodd

This is shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Lmao that ref bump.


----------



## Dolorian

Fuckery incoming.


----------



## RainmakerV2

WTF


----------



## toontownman

Cheap win. But I like it.


----------



## drougfree

that was the most awkward Hurrancanra ive ever seen


----------



## Irish Jet

CHARLOTTE THE GOAT


----------



## Prosper

Seth Grimes said:


> No I'm not saying that, clearly, my god. I'm saying that AEW fans are cheering for a lot of trash wrestlers overall whilst they had one of their most talented guys sat in the mid card being booed. I didn't just point out OC because he's "comedy", I pointed out the fact that he's genuinely one of the worst people to be in a ring. Obviously they cheer others who are also ass like Hangman Page and Bucks.
> 
> Yeah, by that logic you would be right, but it's a logic that you pulled out of your ass to strawman, nice try honey.


Thats clearly what you were inferring. But go ahead and backtrack.

I guess other “trash” wrestlers like Great Khali, Santino Marella, or Eugene were never cheered.


----------



## God Movement

When that ref spot happened, yeah, I knew Charlotte was about to retain.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Yes yes yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ronda lost to a big boot????? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.


----------



## Derek30

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510454642387427333
> LMAO WRESTLEING FANS ARE SO CRINGEEEE


Don‘t you DARE mess with Kyle fucking Stewart!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Well, that was one of the dumbest endings ever. I am soooo sick of Charlotte.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Had to get Charlotte that win over Rousey. Of course lol.


----------



## PeepNation08

Weak.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy

Two Sheds said:


> That sucks, I thought most countries dropped the vaccine passport thing now.


Every country in the UK and Ireland has abandoned all laws and made them guidance. 

Meanwhile here in Scotland we still have to wear face masks - which more and more people are not wearing each day.


----------



## The XL 2

Lil Naitchs bump was the best part of that match


----------



## Prosper

Lol they brought Ronda back for that


----------



## Mr316

Another great fucking match


----------



## Teemu™

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm here for Stone Cold.
> 
> Do you think this is a good match?


I don't judge or rate matches like that. I'm not your type of fan. And mind you, nothing wrong with being your type of fan. What irks me is you guys claiming your opinions are the objective fact.


----------



## PavelGaborik

PavelGaborik said:


> You ask the dumbest questions.
> 
> 
> Yes dude, Ronda is winning, her ego would never allow her to come back otherwise.


Buried myself.

Thank God she lost, what an unbearable match.


----------



## Trophies

Showstopper said:


> Ronda lost to a big boot????? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.


Maybe that's what she was mad about earlier lol


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Now f**k off back to UFC


----------



## Oracle

That wasn't even in the same realm as the other women match. 

it was okay but meh


----------



## Nothing Finer

Charles Robinson being allowed to referee Charlotte Flair's matches is the biggest screwjob since Montreal.


----------



## A PG Attitude

WTF, they pinned Ronda off a big boot? Ronda has looked weak as fuck in loss at 35 and 38.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

God that sucked


----------



## Mr316

This show has been so much fun


----------



## Shaun_27

Really don't like screwy finishes at Mania.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Hopefully that's the end of Ronda in Wrestling.

Unbearable.


----------



## P Thriller

Charlotte doesn't put people over, it's just not in her nature. Even when she loses she doesn't sell it. Should have known this match would be no different


----------



## Cooper09

Ronda doing the job means she's gone.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Prosper said:


> Lol they brought Ronda back for that


Pathetic stuff, you have a major star lose to Mrs. Botox


----------



## the_hound

ADRENALINE 
IN MY SOUL 
charlottes tits out
jaws on the floor


----------



## toontownman

Feel like MVP is turning on Lashley tomorrow.


----------



## American_Nightmare

For a second thought that Rousey was gonna go into business for herself


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Rousey gone until at least next year, if she ever returns.


----------



## Derek30

Let‘s all give Charles motherfucking Robinson props for bouncing back from that VICIOUS spear in like 30 seconds. I’ve seen him down for 5 minutes after a punch before. Dude is LEGIT these days


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Maybe she did walk out LMAO


----------



## ProjectGargano

This was a weak match, compared to the last one at least


----------



## Mainboy

Hopefully someone else comes back snd wins the title.


----------



## NotAllThere

1980 called and wants it ending back


----------



## Irish Jet

Match wasn't bad at all. I expected worse, it started sloppy but picked up.


----------



## Seth Grimes

PavelGaborik said:


> You ask the dumbest questions.
> 
> 
> Yes dude, Ronda is winning, her ego would never allow her to come back otherwise.


Huh


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ronda gone back to hit up the buffet. 

Pce out


----------



## iarwain

Becky loses and Charlotte wins? What garbage.


----------



## justin waynes

I can't believe how this useless company and Vince over pushes a charisma vacuum like Charlotte all the time. How can she bury a whole Ronda with just a big boot?


----------



## Erik.

Is it Austin time yet?


----------



## PeepNation08

Bobby looks the exact same in all these pics god damn. Amazing genetics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Has Charlotte got the best women's record out of the current lot for singles matches at Mania?


----------



## Seth Grimes

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> Now f**k off back to UFC


She can't, she'd get smashed there in today's divisions


----------



## wwetna1

Derek30 said:


> Let‘s all give Charles motherfucking Robinson props for bouncing back from that VICIOUS spear in like 30 seconds. I’ve seen him down for 5 minutes after a punch before. Dude is LEGIT these days


His WM run is still an all time moment 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik

Seth Grimes said:


> Huh


Good, she's awful and hopefully this is the last of her in Pro Wrestling.


----------



## Dolorian

Oh right there is still that New Day match left before the KO show.


----------



## RVD4200

Good match, you guys bitch too much.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I'd post Ron Simmons "DAMN!" gif but I'm too lazy


----------



## justin waynes

iarwain said:


> Becky loses and Charlotte wins? What garbage.


Vince and Charlotte never explained to us what they have in common


----------



## TMTT

The_It_Factor said:


> I mean, having a titty fall out during a performance is unusual


Suprised it doesn't happen more often.


----------



## Stellar

The Queen is still the Champ! I laugh every time Charles Robinson shows up as the ref of her matches though. He can't stay away from the Flairs after all of these years.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Is it Austin time yet?


One more shitty tag match to go before Austin.


----------



## Not Lying

The Legit Lioness said:


> @The Definition of Technician *Bianca vs. Becky = 5 stars. Flawless. I wish she always brought her A game like this.*


Man that Molly go round had me shaking 😂 I hope Bianca’s ok. Fantastic.


----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Has Charlotte got the best women's record out of the current lot for singles matches at Mania?


They tend to give her mania but don’t give her successful title matches or big matches in other spots it’s weird


----------



## Nothing Finer

There is no fucking way Ronda's run is over here btw. She needs to do something for the next year before finally putting Becky over.


----------



## the_hound

Mainboy said:


> Hopefully someone else comes back snd wins the title.


paige or bayley


----------



## sara sad

Charlotte retained?

FUCK YES!

Really good match By the way.


----------



## DammitChrist

Excellent matches like this are why Charlotte Flair continues to get pushed. She USUALLY delivers in these big matches.

GREAT freaking match by Charlotte Flair and Ronda Rousey right here!!

I just KNEW that Ronda would step it up big time for her 1st big ppv singles match, and that most of her effort was spent training in the ring. I never doubted her ability (in spite of the mediocre promos lately).

These last 3 matches have been fucking bangers


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

toontownman said:


> Feel like MVP is turning on Lashley tomorrow.


Yep. New MVP stable with Omos and Street Profits imo (with the latter turning heel after winning the belts tomorrow).


----------



## Mr316

Not sure why people are hating on the Ronda match. I thought it was extremely entertaining


----------



## One Shed

Mainboy said:


> Every country in the UK and Ireland has abandoned all laws and made them guidance.
> 
> Meanwhile here in Scotland we still have to wear face masks - which more and more people are not wearing each day.


Ah, that sucks. Hawaii here was the last state to end their mandates which ended last week. All the other states dropped them long ago.


----------



## Trophies

Derek30 said:


> Let‘s all give Charles motherfucking Robinson props for bouncing back from that VICIOUS spear in like 30 seconds. I’ve seen him down for 5 minutes after a punch before. Dude is LEGIT these days


It was a miracle.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Nice of them to give us a briefing on tomorrow night's matches. They haven't mentioned them at all tonight.


----------



## wwetna1

I kinda wish they pulled a super squash on ridge where they just run through him with 3 finishers before Sheamus can react


----------



## DUD

The ending was weird but a fun match nonetheless.

I guess that's it for Ronda Rousey.


----------



## RogueSlayer

Yessss the Queen retains brilliant 

one of the best Wrestlmania's in years so far


----------



## Geeee

Teemu™ said:


> But you're Canadian, likely from Montreal. So it's not extremely impressive that you speak French tbh.


Most Canadians know a little French. All our packaging is bilingual and we are taught French in school


----------



## The_It_Factor

Didn’t edge and aj styles just wrestle at mania last year?


----------



## Erik.

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Has Charlotte got the best women's record out of the current lot for singles matches at Mania?


FFS.

FillerMania


----------



## TMTT

Get your beers ready.


----------



## troyag93

Erik. said:


> Is it Austin time yet?



Sheamus and ridge holland vs new day .


----------



## Blonde

iarwain said:


> Becky loses and Charlotte wins? What garbage.


Politics.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Tomorrow's card is kinda bleh.


----------



## Erik.

troyag93 said:


> Sheamus and ridge holland vs new day .


Riveting!


----------



## La Parka

Did they toss new days match out?


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Ridge Holland main-eventing his first WrestleMania. Neither of the participants in the supposedly "Biggest Match of All Time" can say that.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Showstopper said:


> Ronda lost to a big boot????? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.


As she should.


----------



## TMTT

Lashley needs to carry that match.


----------



## wwetna1

The_It_Factor said:


> Didn’t edge and aj styles just wrestle at mania last year?


AJ won tag belts with Omos and Edge lost to Roman in the triple threat with Bryan. The year before was Orton and Taker


----------



## Seth Grimes

Prosper said:


> Thats clearly what you were inferring. But go ahead and backtrack.
> 
> I guess other “trash” wrestlers like Great Khali, Santino Marella, or Eugene were never cheered.


No. In your head that's what I was inferring because it's the only way you can try to get that W for your loved A E DUB. 

Khali never got pops like OC does, people weren't asking Khali to be champ when he turned face lmao. Marella and Eugene were cheered for being in spots they deserved to be in which was jobbers/mid card. You cheer OC when he's in matches to be in the main event fighting for the main title. Get a grip.


----------



## Nothing Finer

The_It_Factor said:


> Didn’t edge and aj styles just wrestle at mania last year?


No, Edge was in the main event vs Reigns and Bryan, Styles was tagging with Omos v New Day (I think).


----------



## The XL 2

Lol at promoting Lesnar vs Reigns the biggest wrestlemania match ever.


----------



## Mainboy

No new day match


----------



## The_It_Factor

Why have I never noticed that Brock has cauliflower ear until right now?!


----------



## Mr316

Austin next. So they scrapped one match.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Seth Grimes said:


> She can't, she'd get smashed there in today's divisions


It would be so bad for her lmao Its way different today


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hey guys and gals,

I really love you all and hate to give out warnings and bans, but, this thread has gotten a little hot at times, I just ask that you guys please just have fun and talk about the show instead of insulting each other.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## drougfree

no mercy music 2008!


----------



## DUD

Just a reminder this happened tonight..


----------



## keithf40

I know no one cares about new day match but that's bs to advertise it and then not show it 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos

The_It_Factor said:


> Didn’t edge and aj styles just wrestle at mania last year?


Edge was in the 3 way title match last year with Reigns and Bryan.


----------



## troyag93

Oh , maybe they did the tag team match in the pre show


----------



## epfou1

New day getting bumped off the card?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Austin next!!! YES!!!! GOOD CALL VINCE!!!!


----------



## FriedTofu

Is this Ronda's first lost in a 1 v 1 match in WWE?

i guess Charlotte will be winning money in the bank next to complete the accomplishment bingo.


----------



## AliFrazier100

ProjectGargano said:


> 77k is not disappointing, if it was that number it is great.


It's a great number, but WWE got like 110,000 last time they were in this stadium.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

The_It_Factor said:


> Why have I never noticed that Brock has cauliflower ear until right now?!


Ronda has it too


----------



## Nothing Finer

The tag team match should have been on the pre-show. Or give Usos/New Day LXXVIII a spot on the main card.


----------



## drougfree




----------



## Lady Eastwood

Forum Dud said:


> Just a reminder this happened tonight..
> View attachment 119706


This was match of the night, easily. What a great match!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PavelGaborik said:


> Hopefully that's the end of Ronda in Wrestling.
> 
> Unbearable.


Ronda is a star. Lame statement


----------



## La Parka

keithf40 said:


> I know no one cares about new day match but that's bs to advertise it and then not show it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Woods got his hair done and everything

hella cold


----------



## Cooper09

New Day vs Holland and Sheamus scrapped to show promos we'll see again tomorrow.


----------



## PavelGaborik

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> It would be so bad for her lmao Its way different today


The 135 lb division is still pretty trash tbh.

She definitely wouldn't be champion, but it certainly hasn't evolved the way 115 has.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

troyag93 said:


> Sheamus and ridge holland vs new day .


It’ll be over in less than 5.


----------



## Mr316

Can’t wait to see what Austin does.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I need to check out that evil show


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Charlotte's titties popped out btw.*


----------



## Godlike13

AliFrazier100 said:


> It's a great number, but WWE got like 110,000 last time they were in this stadium.


The pandemic is still a thing.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

epfou1 said:


> New day getting bumped off the card?


That's because nobody cares lol


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Cooper09 said:


> New Day vs Holland and Sheamus scrapped to show promos we'll see again tomorrow.


Should have been on the kick-off show with the woman’s tag


----------



## keithf40

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Charlotte's titties popped out btw.*


Pics!!!! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek30

drougfree said:


> no mercy music 2008!


I’ll take “Things That Make Me Feel Old As Fuck” for $2,000 Alex


----------



## Seth Grimes

Showstopper said:


> Tomorrow's card is kinda bleh.


Yeah, I just can't see Reigns vs Bork delivering, the entire night for me will be down to Edge and AJ to carry


----------



## FriedTofu

Cooper09 said:


> New Day vs Holland and Sheamus scrapped to show promos we'll see again tomorrow.


Promos are there to fill time they are using to set up for the next match/segment.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Cooper09 said:


> New Day vs Holland and Sheamus scrapped to show promos we'll see again tomorrow.


Good, wasn't interested in that


----------



## the_hound

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Ronda has it too


cm punk too but that's because of all the heroin in his system


----------



## wwetna1

WrestleMania Hollywood 

so we get a Batista Hall of Fame and Rock match or Cena match


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

A 4 hour plus show, including a presumably shorter than anticipated Usos match (due to Boogs' injury), and they still have to cut a match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

With Boogs injury, we may finally see the once in a lifetime, New Day vs Uso's feud.


----------



## keithf40

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> A 4 hour plus show, including a presumably shorter than anticipated Usos match (due to Boogs' injury), and they still have to cut a match.


Was that a real injury? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

Mr316 said:


> Austin next. So they scrapped one match.


And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Derek30

wwetna1 said:


> WrestleMania Hollywood
> 
> so we get a Batista Hall of Fame and Rock match or Cena match


You‘ll get Will Smith slapping the taste out of someone’s mouth and like it. Dude might need the money.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Seth Grimes said:


> Yeah, I just can't see Reigns vs Bork delivering, the entire night for me will be down to Edge and AJ to carry


Reigns and Brock is the match I have looked forward to the most


----------



## Trophies

IF YA SMELLLLLLL


----------



## wwetna1

Cooper09 said:


> New Day vs Holland and Sheamus scrapped to show promos we'll see again tomorrow.


I’m glad, they didn’t fit this night. It’s a fine kickoff tomorrow. And I think it should be a squash where Sheamus doesn’t even get it


----------



## AliFrazier100

I thought Ronda vs Charlotte was pretty good. I was into it.

Ronda shouldn't have lost to a big boot, though.


----------



## Shaun_27

I can't lie and say I wanted to see that tag match at 4.30 in the morning, but it really must suck for them. They work all year for this spot and get cut last minute.

As @Cooper09 said, there was plenty of time. Why all the promos for a show 99% of us have already paid for?!


----------



## Mr316

God I feel like a kid again.


----------



## epfou1

2 night wrestlemania again next year. The format is here to stay


----------



## TMTT

Beat that indy geek.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Producers for each Mania match:
Kevin Owens-Steve Austin: Michael Hayes

Ronda Rousey vs. Charlotte Flair: Pat Buck

Seth Rollins vs. Cody Rhodes: Jamie Noble

Bianca Belair vs. Becky Lynch: TJ Wilson and Molly Holly

The Miz & Logan Paul vs. The Mysterios: Adam Pearce & Shane Helms

Happy Corbin vs. Drew McIntyre: Chris "Abyss" Park

The Usos vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs: Shawn Daivari

Scratched match New Day vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland: Ken Doane & Petey Williams


----------



## drougfree

isnt Stone Cold from Nevada?


----------



## Chan Hung

I hope Austin comes out in wrestling gear. Brings a ref out too. Lets Go!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I don't mind not seeing them toss out pancakes. But it's kinda crappy to pull them off a show when they were expecting to perform in front of this large of audience.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I remember when Owens resigned with WWE that people said he would be buried. Well look at him now having one of the biggest WM moments lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Charlotte's titties popped out btw.*



I'm surprised no ones never said anything to her about it. I know she's untouchable almost but it happens maybe every other match.


----------



## wwetna1

Nothing Finer said:


> The tag team match should have been on the pre-show. Or give Usos/New Day LXXVIII a spot on the main card.


They show themselves in the foot with that stipulation that Xavier and kofi can’t challenge the usos again. I assumed they would write around it with a combo of E and Kofi or E and Xavier but can’t now


----------



## DammitChrist

Showstopper said:


> HOLY SHIT 3!!!


Dude, was that your 1st time seeing Cody Rhodes do the 3 rolling Cross Rhodes? 

He's been doing those Cross Rhodes variants in some of his big matches in AEW over the past couple of years, and it's usually pretty cool/awesome to see


----------



## Mr316

I wonder if Austin is nervous


----------



## Seth Grimes

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Reigns and Brock is the march I have looked forward to the most


I love Reigns and he's by far the biggest wrestling in the world, with one of the best storylines running, but Bork being involved does nothing for me because we've seen them feud a lot the last few years, and Brock also rarely delivers at PPV's


----------



## FriedTofu

Sheamus being bumped of off Wrestlemania as is tradition.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Get on with it. We’ve seen this 47,000 times.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Seth Grimes said:


> No. In your head that's what I was inferring because it's the only way you can try to get that W for your loved A E DUB.
> 
> Khali never got pops like OC does, people weren't asking Khali to be champ when he turned face lmao. Marella and Eugene were cheered for being in spots they deserved to be in which was jobbers/mid card. You cheer OC when he's in matches to be in the main event fighting for the main title. Get a grip.


Lol you sound salty bro, I don’t need a “W” I’m only responding to you quoting me. You tried to put over “WWE fans” as smarter than “AEW fans” for cheering Cody who is all of a sudden “a huge star” when in reality we are all the same wrestling fans.

And what you’re saying as far as talent is subjective, there are plenty of people who thought those guys shouldn’t have been in those spots. Eugene went over Triple H.


----------



## Derek30

Here’s another song that makes me feel old as fuck


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Cody/Seth and Bianca/Lynch saved this night.
Time for Stone Cold!


----------



## promoter2003

AliFrazier100 said:


> It's a great number, but WWE got like 110,000 last time they were in this stadium.


Well, let's see what the GOAT Mania main event hype does for attendance tomorrow.


Cooper09 said:


> New Day vs Holland and Sheamus scrapped to show promos we'll see again tomorrow.


How could they being pulling WM 8 and X antics like this when they have TWO DAYS of WM lol.


----------



## wwetna1

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I remember when Owens resigned with WWE that people said he would be buried. Well look at him now having one of the biggest WM moments lmao


He closed a mania before CM Punk lol


----------



## Dolorian

shadow_spinner said:


> Producers for each Mania match:
> Bianca Belair vs. Becky Lynch: TJ Wilson and Molly Holly


Wilson very much always does a good job.


----------



## Trophies

shadow_spinner said:


> Producers for each Mania match:
> Kevin Owens-Steve Austin: Michael Hayes
> 
> Ronda Rousey vs. Charlotte Flair: Pat Buck
> 
> Seth Rollins vs. Cody Rhodes: Jamie Noble
> 
> Bianca Belair vs. Becky Lynch: TJ Wilson and Molly Holly
> 
> The Miz & Logan Paul vs. The Mysterios: Adam Pearce & Shane Helms
> 
> Happy Corbin vs. Drew McIntyre: Chris "Abyss" Park
> 
> The Usos vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs: Shawn Daivari
> 
> Scratched match New Day vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland: Ken Doane & Petey Williams


Poor Petey.


----------



## Irish Jet

As resident psycho egame used to say it's TIME TO GOAT

Let's see what old man Austin can do


----------



## Teemu™

This thread has dragged me into such toxicity that I will make you all happy by requesting a permaban. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Definition of Technician said:


> Man that Molly go round had me shaking 😂 I hope Bianca’s ok. Fantastic.


*Nope, her eye is fucked up, so I take back the flawless part 🤣

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510444758652669953*


----------



## BlissLynch

Stupendous! Is that even a real word?


----------



## God Movement

Kevin Owens gets to Main Event Mania. Such a huge achievement for him.


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Ronda is a star. Lame statement


Ronda was a star half a decade ago.

Move on dude.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Cody/Seth and Bianca/Lynch saved this night.
> Time for Stone Cold!


Prolly what they was hoping for TBH...Pretty solid night and I feel like the show went pretty fast compared to it usually dragging


----------



## TMTT

It is time.


----------



## La Parka

It kinda looks like it’s gonna be a match


----------



## Stellar

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> With Boogs injury, we may finally see the once in a lifetime, New Day vs Uso's feud.


They could always substitute Boogs with Elias... lol Elias convinces Nakamura to turn heel and then they do an Elias vs. Boogs feud when Boogs returns.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm surprised no ones never said anything to her about it. I know she's untouchable almost but it happens maybe every other match.


*Rhea's titties pop out every Monday too 🤷🏾‍♂️*


----------



## the_hound

here we go


----------



## troyag93

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> A 4 hour plus show, including a presumably shorter than anticipated Usos match (due to Boogs' injury), and they still have to cut a match.



And people want WrestleMania to be One Night. This show would be damn near 8 hours


----------



## Cooper09

KO getting massive heat. Nice.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Owens in full ring gear... its happening isnt it.


----------



## FrankenTodd

BlissLynch said:


> Stupendous! Is that even a real word?


If Vince says it is, then it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Rhea's titties pop out every Monday too 🤷🏾‍♂️*



No complaints here don't get me wrong lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

shadow_spinner said:


> Producers for each Mania match:
> Kevin Owens-Steve Austin: Michael Hayes
> 
> Ronda Rousey vs. Charlotte Flair: Pat Buck
> 
> Seth Rollins vs. Cody Rhodes: Jamie Noble
> 
> Bianca Belair vs. Becky Lynch: TJ Wilson and Molly Holly
> 
> The Miz & Logan Paul vs. The Mysterios: Adam Pearce & Shane Helms
> 
> Happy Corbin vs. Drew McIntyre: Chris "Abyss" Park
> 
> The Usos vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs: Shawn Daivari
> 
> Scratched match New Day vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland: Ken Doane & Petey Williams


My boy Jamie Noble producing that Rollins/Cody match. Makes sense. Great job by him, too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

keithf40 said:


> Pics!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


*Can't post porn here. Check Twitter.*


----------



## Dolorian

Owens is hyped, let's see how this goes.


----------



## Chan Hung

La Parka said:


> It kinda looks like it’s gonna be a match


I hope so. Ending in a talk show and a stunner would be a major let down. Match time!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Just so strange that a talk segment is the Main Event of a WrestleMania.


----------



## A PG Attitude

troyag93 said:


> And people want WrestleMania to be One Night. This show would be damn near 8 hours


The first three matches of tonight didnt need to be on the card.


----------



## Prosper

This show is really going to make it to 4 hours with only 6 matches. I wonder how many minutes were spent on commercials, video packages, and recaps.


----------



## keithf40

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Can't post porn here. Check Twitter.*


Pics of you too while we're at it 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing Finer

wwetna1 said:


> They show themselves in the foot with that stipulation that Xavier and kofi can’t challenge the usos again. I assumed they would write around it with a combo of E and Kofi or E and Xavier but can’t now


Didn't even know that was a stipulation to be honest.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

A PG Attitude said:


> Owens in full ring gear... its happening isnt it.


He always dresses like that.


----------



## AliFrazier100

BlissLynch said:


> Stupendous! Is that even a real word?


Yes.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Prosper said:


> Lol you sound salty bro, I don’t need a “W” I’m only responding to you quoting me. You tried to put over “WWE fans” as smarter than “AEW fans” for cheering Cody who is all of a sudden “a huge star” when in reality we are all the same wrestling fans.
> 
> And what you’re saying as far as talent is subjective, there are plenty of people who thought those guys shouldn’t have been in those spots. Eugene went over Triple H.


I sound salty whilst you sit there and strawman me as a way to get a W for AEW. Stop pretending like you aren't a superfan. I never said they were smarter (you really need to work on that whole reading thing), I said they have different values. WWE fans don't wanna watch trash like Bucks do 500 flips and no sell all day. If they did, Richochet or some of the NXT gold guys would be right now in their main event, but they aren't are they. We are not the same wrestling fans, at all.

If it's subjective how can you argue it? lmao


----------



## DUD

You know what I'm calling it after that return earlier put respect on this mans name.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

KO doing well, letting the crowd get it off their chests


----------



## Chan Hung

Vince needs to come out, say this will be a match! LOL


----------



## Ameer Patel

Teemu™ said:


> This thread has dragged me into such toxicity that I will make you all happy by requesting a permaban. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.


Thank you.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

God I fucking love Kevin Owens! If I had to pick 5 guys to step up I know Kevin Owens would be one of them!


----------



## FriedTofu

KO should speak French just to get more heat.


----------



## Unorthodox

Owens can’t help but smile


----------



## troyag93

A PG Attitude said:


> The first three matches of tonight didnt need to be on the card.


That was 1 hour. Still 3 more hours plus tomorrow


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Prolly what they was hoping for TBH...Pretty solid night and I feel like the show went pretty fast compared to it usually dragging


There wasnt a bad thing about tonight. Maybe the finish of Charlotte/Rousey. It was just boring until Beckys entrance.

This night could have been 3 hours. It would have been better.


----------



## Nothing Finer

I enjoy the KO Mania gimmick. I wonder how far he'll get with it.


----------



## DUD

KO's dressed to fight.


----------



## Shaun_27

I am about to be* thoroughly* sports entertained!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Forget Mella. KO is [emoji383]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Owens 😂


----------



## the_hound

cm punk pop who?


----------



## King Gimp

LMAO Owens rules.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The pop Austin is gonna get when the glass shatters is gonna be insane.


----------



## The XL 2

It feels weird seeing Austin come back after nearly 20 years to main event with this mediocre mid card talent.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Night 1 has been great and Night 2 is gonna have to really go for it to beat it


----------



## Prosper

They scrap the New Day match?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The XL 2 said:


> It feels weird seeing Austin come back after nearly 20 years to main event with this mediocre mid card talent.


Owens isn't mediocre...


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This pop is gonna be insane LMAOOOO


----------



## Chan Hung

Someone make this a match please! LOL


----------



## MrMeeseeks

I cant believe they're wasting an Austin appearance on owens


----------



## Derek30

Damn that pop


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Prosper said:


> They scrap the New Day match?


Yes, thankfully


----------



## Hephaesteus

2 female royal rumble winners have lost their title matches, both were beaten by Charlie. She either has a 4 leaf clover up her aas or she's ridiculously over booked


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_It_Factor

It’s weird - I thought Rumble was pretty good and everyone seemed to hate it, while everyone seems to like tonight and I think it’s been boring


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn. So....no match?


----------



## La Parka

Austin’s gonna beat KOs ass


----------



## King Gimp

HE'S IN HIS GEARRRRRR


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is the best part of Mania already and it's not even close.


----------



## troyag93

He got the knee pads!


----------



## DUD

That pop!


----------



## Paul12907

KNEE BRACES ON, THIS IS HAPPENING


----------



## the_hound

LISTEN TOO THAT


----------



## Trophies

STONE COLD 

STONE COLD 

STONE COLD


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HE HAS THE FUCKING KNEE BRACES ON


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## The XL 2

Austin still looks like he could whip everybody.


----------



## Cooper09

HOLY FUCK!!!! HE'S WEARING HIS RING GEAR!!!!


----------



## Mainboy

He’s wrestling


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Does Stone Cold ever age ?


----------



## Ameer Patel

IVE NEVER MARKED SO HARD FOR SOME DAMN KNEE BRACES


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A PG Attitude

in 100 years the glass smash would still get that pop.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No black trunks and black boots.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Pointing at random spots in the crowd to imply connection is one of the best attitude era gimmicks.


----------



## FriedTofu

They are making a near 60 years old guy walk around the stage lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

No piped in noise needed for this pop.


----------



## Chan Hung

Was hoping he was gonna bring in a ref.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

KO yawning during the entrance lol


----------



## One Shed

Austin still 1000x more over than anyone else.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This is lit af.


----------



## promoter2003

shadow_spinner said:


> Producers for each Mania match:
> Kevin Owens-Steve Austin: Michael Hayes
> 
> Ronda Rousey vs. Charlotte Flair: Pat Buck
> 
> Seth Rollins vs. Cody Rhodes: Jamie Noble
> 
> Bianca Belair vs. Becky Lynch: TJ Wilson and Molly Holly
> 
> The Miz & Logan Paul vs. The Mysterios: Adam Pearce & Shane Helms
> 
> Happy Corbin vs. Drew McIntyre: Chris "Abyss" Park
> 
> The Usos vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Rick Boogs: Shawn Daivari
> 
> Scratched match New Day vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland: Ken Doane & Petey Williams


Man this is so funny seeing this lol. The wrestlers not getting full credit with the "producer" credits lol.

No way Randy Savage would approve lol.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Wrists are taped up, knee braces are on.

BAH GAWD KING THE RATTLESNAKE WILL BE IN ACTION


----------



## God Movement

There will never be another Stone Cold.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I feel like a kid again !


----------



## Dolorian

Austin getting the KO Show stuff out of the ring. Getting ready for the match.


----------



## DammitChrist

GOOD LUCK topping these last 2 hours, Night 2 😂


----------



## DUD

Didn't realise Ken Doane was back producing.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

My man in great shape


----------



## La Parka

Austin Austin Austin Austin


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Those chants.

:banderas


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

GOOSEBUMPS


----------



## One Shed

Gonna need that "Resting Austin Face" gif after being told to sit down.


----------



## epfou1

Right decision putting this last


----------



## RVD4200

This is how real men do it people.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Even at 57 Austin looks fantastic.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Austin looks 95% of Pro Wrestlers.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C Payne

So you're telling me Charlotte has taken out two rumble winners now?

Glad I've tuned out of this hot mess and haven't been able to watch anyways cause I've been at work. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek30

Christ almighty. This is awesome


----------



## Chan Hung

Get a match lol


----------



## One Shed

Once again, the problem has NEVER been with the crowds.


----------



## King Gimp

LMAO


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I LOVE THIS MAN


----------



## TMTT

He is on.


----------



## Derek30

LOL perfect timing on that cut to the guy in the cowboy hat


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I can't stop smiling This is awesome!!! 

Owens face expressions are killing me LMAO


----------



## Garmonbozia

WHAT


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Garmonbozia said:


> WHAT


WHAT?


----------



## Seth Grimes

I am highly anticipating how his stunner will look and how he will move, praying the man can bring it just one last time


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I can't stop smiling This is awesome!!!
> 
> Owens face expressions are killing me LMAO


This is golden 😂😂😂😂


----------



## promoter2003

troyag93 said:


> And people want WrestleMania to be One Night. This show would be damn near 8 hours


The thing is if they REALLY wanted to make it 4 hours they could. Just cut out the crap lol. They had a four hour Mania when they had Steve Austin, Hulk Hogan, NWO, The Rock, HHH, Jericho, Kurt Angle, Ric Flair, and The Undertaker.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

😭😭😭😭😂😂😂😂


----------



## the_hound

this is why austin is the goat


----------



## wwetna1

Nothing Finer said:


> Didn't even know that was a stipulation to be honest.


Yeah they made that the stipulation of their last match on SD that they main evented … the combo of Xavier and Kofi couldn’t challenge them again if they lost


----------



## TD_DDT

WHAT

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

So no match. Just a stunner to end the night? Damn if that is what happens, that fucking blows.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Owens got vince wall tatted on his arm lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I can't stop smiling


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LET'S FUCKING GO


----------



## King Gimp

OH SHEEET


----------



## Chan Hung

Good, Kevin just made me happy lol


----------



## Geeee

French Canadian is the lamest evil foreigner gimmick


----------



## FrankenTodd

Coming out on that stage again to the pop, the theme music, the crowd, he felt it. That’s what the wrestlers live for and miss once they’re retired.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper09

THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME!!!!


----------



## God Movement

It's happening.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Love KO's condescending attitude


----------



## A PG Attitude

LETS FUCKING GOOOOO!!!


----------



## the_hound

ohhhhhhhhhh hell yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## One Shed

Me to my wife (casual wrestling fan who knows some older stuff): Steve Austin will be out next.

Her: "Who?"

Me: "You know, Stone Cold..."

Her: "OMG Woooooo!"


----------



## Mainboy

WWE just confirmed WM39 is 2 nights


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

LETS FUCKING GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

OMG


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

"Besides your neck, back, and knees being shot, you're fine."

LOL.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Holy shit


----------



## NotAllThere

Austin doesn't look all that different than he did 19 years ago. Pretty amazing


----------



## PavelGaborik

Broooooooooo I'm gonna jizz so hard if we get an Austin Match holy fuck


----------



## DammitChrist

Steve Austin is "fine" besides ALL of those previous injuries and health issues   😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## DRose1994

Austin is so next level. The facial expressions and demeanor — the presence. No one like that today


----------



## RapShepard

Showstopper said:


> "Besides your neck, back, and knees being shot, you're fine."
> 
> LOL.


That big "don't be a pussy" energy [emoji23]


----------



## PavelGaborik

NotAllThere said:


> Austin doesn't look all that different than he did 19 years ago. Pretty amazing


He looks better physically imo.


----------



## One Shed

I love Kevin for not being some boring black and white lazy heel.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

KO is nailing this


----------



## the_hound

EARL HEBNER holy shitttttttttttttt


----------



## Seth Grimes

NotAllThere said:


> Austin doesn't look all that different than he did 19 years ago. Pretty amazing


The only perk of guys going bald young, hides their aging a decent amount for them


----------



## Chan Hung

LETS GO! MARKING LIKE A BITCH RN


----------



## Mainboy

Holy shitttttt


----------



## Derek30

HOLY TANNED


----------



## RainmakerV2

An official match. No fuckin way.


----------



## Seth Grimes

That hell yeah actually hurt my ears that was loud god damn


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'M SO FUCKING HYPED LET'S GO


----------



## Garmonbozia

LET'S GOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

When did Pauly D become a ref!? lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

NIGHT 1 RULES!


----------



## One Shed

That BIG TIME feel


----------



## FrankenTodd

This is either really happening or I’m hella drunk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Error_404

KO is getting an Austin match... What an honor for him


----------



## lewisvee

Holy shit the bell


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

OMGGG


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This must be a dream come true for KO


----------



## Derek30

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> When did Pauly D become a ref!? lmao


Cabs are here bro


----------



## One Shed

HOLY SHIT


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

I hope this doesnt suck.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

JR dying inside now that he can't be there.


----------



## A PG Attitude

I'm marking the fuck out.


----------



## Oracle

There is no fucking way they can top tomorrow night its impossible


----------



## thorwold

DRINKING ON THE JOB!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Live look at Stone Cold direct deposit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

OK I was worried for a second there. Knees are good.


----------



## RapShepard

Stone Cold pulling a Popeye mid match lol


----------



## shadow_spinner

They always say Vince rewards loyalty. Owens could've left, he even lost some weight. Hears his reward.


----------



## NXT Only

Austin putting on a show as usual.


----------



## Mainboy

Oracle said:


> There is no fucking way they can top tomorrow night its impossible


Unless Dwayne comes back


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## RainmakerV2

Owens bumping like a maniac


----------



## One Shed

Austin's logo on the back of his shirt looks like what Cody's would look like if it burned off the skin.


----------



## promoter2003

Mainboy said:


> Unless Dwayne comes back


Hmmm... they did announce WrestleMania Hollywood tonight.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Austin looks stiff but KO is selling like a fucking maniac.

Loving this.


----------



## God Movement

RainmakerV2 said:


> Owens bumping like a maniac


As he should


----------



## RockOfJericho

Austin looks slow as hell, but I'm marking out


----------



## A PG Attitude

Austin still got amazing selling skills.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Punks gotta be pissed


----------



## FrankenTodd

RapShepard said:


> Stone Cold pulling a Popeye mid match lol


Speaking of Popeyes that’s where KO will be tonight after Austin stone colds his ass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Can’t believe they’re actually running a match lol this is dope


----------



## Seth Grimes

RainmakerV2 said:


> Owens bumping like a maniac


He has to, Austin is 57


----------



## the_hound

austin is open


----------



## One Shed

After years of Austin just stunning people and leaving, this is a great change and moment.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Hephaesteus said:


> Punks gotta be pissed


Why?


----------



## shadow_spinner

I cannot believe that I'm seeing this


----------



## RapShepard

FrankenTodd said:


> Speaking of Popeyes that’s where KO will be tonight after Austin stone colds his ass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Knocking back a couple chicken sammiches


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

They have gave me more than I wanted! Anything now is just a bonus! I love this feeling as a Wrestling fan man!


----------



## BlissLynch

Austin looks stiffer then a mummy.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Its all coming back to him now!


----------



## troyag93

This is a legit match. Thought they do a few good punches then a stunner


----------



## Seth Grimes

I hope Owens goes back to the pop up powerbomb after this, he never did the Stunner justice


----------



## RockOfJericho

ProjectGargano said:


> Why?


I think Punk lobbied for years to get a match with Austin, but Austin wouldn't come back.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Oh shit I just saw @erik got perma banned.


----------



## troubleman1218

ProjectGargano said:


> Why?


Punk vs Stone Cold was a dream match 10 Years Ago


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Damn, Austin taking more bumps than I expected


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sell it Austin sell it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Dolorian

Surreal seeing Austin in a match. Loving it.

Mad props to Owens the guy is doing a great job specially with the bumps.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Holy shit!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This is surreal


----------



## Chan Hung

This is FUCKING GREAT


----------



## The XL 2

I'm shocked Austin bumped


----------



## Magicman38

Pretty shocked Austin just took that bump outside.


----------



## King Gimp

Austin just took a bump on concrete!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

DUDE THIS IS SURREAL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## One Shed

Whoa


----------



## RainmakerV2

One of the best Manias in a long time.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Austin actually took a decent bump. Wow!


----------



## Chan Hung

Kudos for Owens for making this look great so far too.


----------



## PeepNation08

Hephaesteus said:


> Punks gotta be pissed


Facts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadow_spinner

Who gives a shit about match quality at this point, I get to see Stone Cold wrestle match. I started watching wrestling after he retired. I watched replays of his match. But actually watching this live is just so surreal.


----------



## lewisvee

Incredible this


----------



## God Movement

We need to cherish every second of this match.


----------



## Derek30

Props to Austin for taking that bump


----------



## Chan Hung

Kudos for this not being just a stunner and back to the dressing room!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Hephaesteus said:


> Punks gotta be pissed


Who cares


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Austin must really respect KO to go through with this


----------



## Rise

Wish the smackdown commentators had this


----------



## Geeee

Kevin Dunn losing his mind that there is only one good camera angle of the in the crowd stuff


----------



## One Shed

Underpromise, over deliver.


----------



## FriedTofu

This is like watching Kurt's last run. Both of them look to be in pain just walking around.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Does Austin ever age ?


----------



## God Movement

You can tell how much this means to Austin too. Wow, this is simply incredible.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

So the new day match just got tossed in the toilet, I guess.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I know Vince is loving this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RIP NIGHT 2. Might as well cancel it at this point.


----------



## Chan Hung

With his shirt on, must be hot as fuck there lol


----------



## the_hound

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh shit I just saw @erik got perma banned.


not shocked


----------



## Chan Hung

This main event is better than anything i've seen in a long time.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Catalanotto said:


> So the new day match just got tossed in the toilet, I guess.


Where The New Day gimmick belongs.


----------



## NXT Only

This is everything I wanted


----------



## Seth Grimes

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Oh shit I just saw @erik got perma banned.


do we know what for?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

OMGGG


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If they want danger with vehicles, get Jimmy Uso out there.


----------



## the_hound

hahaha omg big bump


----------



## King Gimp

AMAZING


----------



## A PG Attitude

shadow_spinner said:


> Who gives a shit about match quality at this point, I get to see Stone Cold wrestle match. I started watching wrestling after he retired. I watched replays of his match. But actually watching this live is just so surreal.


I got to live through his entire Attitude Era run and I'm marking out like i'm 15 again!


----------



## TD_DDT

SCSA is the fuckin MAN

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy

Fair play for the bumps.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

This can go on for hours.
Fuck. Austin still got it!


----------



## NotAllThere

I can't believe the bumps Austin is taking, it is still close to a squash match, but that suplex onto concrete was totally unexpected. This is unexpected.


----------



## One Shed

I love that Austin refused to ever half ass something like this.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Way better than last years Mania


----------



## RainmakerV2

This is so amazing.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Showstopper said:


> RIP NIGHT 2. Might as well cancel it at this point.


They need The Rock to come out after Reigns wins, but even that likely wouldn't be enough


----------



## Chan Hung

Its like im in the 90s again holy shit


----------



## ProjectGargano

This was a very good night. Props for WWE for trying for once.


----------



## promoter2003

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510465561775460354


----------



## FriedTofu

This match prove fans don't really care about moves or match quality.


----------



## Mainboy

Wonder if Austin is back part time.


----------



## God Movement

Whoever said Punk was pissed is probably right. Holy shit, Owens will remember this for the rest of his life.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Austin was drunk driving.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Just saw that the new day match is moved to tomorrow night.

I would prefer it not at all.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Guys like Owens and Styles who signed extensions with WWE know why they stayed and know this is big as it gets!


----------



## NXT Only

Austin using beer as Gatorade is insane


----------



## Seth Grimes

Mainboy said:


> Wonder if Austin is back part time.


Unlikely, even though I wouldn't mind seeing him be a GM or something, he probably wouldn't enjoy doing that


----------



## One Shed

Austin takes a GREAT stunner!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*57 year old Steve Austin is putting on a better match than Ronda Rousey.*


----------



## Trophies

STUNNER OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## Seth Grimes

NXT Only said:


> Austin using beer as Gatorade is insane


It's like a game and the beers are health potions lmao


----------



## Derek30

Catalanotto said:


> Just saw that the new day match is moved to tomorrow night.
> 
> I would prefer it not at all.


Hey now. The people came to see Butch. They’re damn well going to get Butch


----------



## Geeee

Austin actually drinking instead of spilling it all over


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Wonder how KO beats this, for the rest of his career.


----------



## troyag93

Reigns and Lesnar isn’t topping this.


----------



## the_hound

i can only imagine how happy kevin is at this moment in time, must be a dream come true


----------



## La Parka

HELL YEAH!


----------



## Trophies

DON'T YOU DARE LOL


----------



## One Shed

Meltzer going to give this 1 star. "Um, he just could not do any tupes or dives."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

THIS NIGHT RULED!!!!


----------



## A PG Attitude

That was fucking awesome.


----------



## Mainboy

troyag93 said:


> Reigns and Lesnar isn’t topping this.


Nothing will top tomorrow night


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

YOU STILL GOT IT! YOU STILL GOT IT! 

THANK U STONE COLD!


----------



## God Movement

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Guys like Owens and Styles who signed extensions with WWE know why they stayed and know this is big as it gets!


No, they could have signed to AEW and jobbed to Orange Cassidy instead. That's a whole lot more important than this


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

That was excellent...


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Imagine being a new day fan but only being able to afford 1 night’s tickets, only to see their match was moved.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

THAT WAS AWESOME!!!! STONE COLD STILL HAS IT. Night 1 blew it out of the water


----------



## Banez

How long until someone makes a thread about Stone cold being selfish and not putting others over on the way out lol


----------



## Derek30

Two Sheds said:


> Meltzer going to give this 1 star. "Um, he just could not do any tupes or dives."


You know what that match was missing? A tope suicida to really get the crowd involved in the story!


----------



## PavelGaborik

3:16!!!

What a match


----------



## epfou1

Kevin Owens MVP of the night


----------



## Serpico Jones

One of the best ppvs WWE has put on in years.


----------



## Magicman38

That was pretty awesome. Austin was not going to embarrass himself at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Oracle

VINCE IS STILL THE FUCKING GOAT!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

That chairshot plus stunner was an epic combo!! HOLY FUCK WHAT AN ENDING!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

You know if Kevin Owens never wrestled again he'd go a happy man. Can you imagine main eventing Mania with Steve Austin. Crazyness.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Showstopper said:


> THIS NIGHT RULED!!!!


Way better than last year


----------



## Seth Grimes

Good ending to an overall good Day 1 of Mania imo. People on Day 2 got some real work to do to match this. Solid 8/10 PPV for me which was sorely needed with most PPV's this year being average to terrible.


----------



## wwetna1

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Owens got vince wall tatted on his arm lmao


Lol he bought Vince the T. rex and


CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Austin must really respect KO to go through with this


That and it says what Vince thinks of KO. He signed him back and then he paid for Austin and let him main event a night of mania.

Fuck that AEW deal.

meanwhile his buddy is facing a tv and movie celeb at mania as the highlight too


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Never thought I would see this again


----------



## The XL 2

That was awesome


----------



## the_hound

the lucky bastards who paid to see this, i am jealous seriously fucking jealous


----------



## chronoxiong

Stone Cold! Stone Cold! Stone Cold!


----------



## Mainboy

And we still have tomorrow night.


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Wonder how KO beats this, for the rest of his career.


He wont and its fine. This is all he needed to top his WWE moment


----------



## God Movement

3.16/5 stars.


----------



## NXT Only

Show started off poorly but overall it was worth the watch.

Austin/Owens was fun
Belair/Lynch was MOTN
Rousey/Flair was amazing and almost MOTN but the ending kinda hurt it
Cody returning was cool, the match fell short but overall was good
McIntyre/Corbin was good
Paul/Miz vs Mysterios was good


----------



## Trophies

Are those cops lol


----------



## La Parka

incredible. 

GET HIS ASS OUTTA HERE!


----------



## Chan Hung

What a Mania! Night 1 = E X C E L L E N T!!!


----------



## One Shed

Catalanotto said:


> Imagine being a new day fan but only being able to afford 1 night’s tickets, only to see their match was moved.


Children cannot afford tickets to shows or stay out to 11pm.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

troyag93 said:


> Reigns and Lesnar isn’t topping this.


Def not, but I am still most excited for it and think it's going to deliver!


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Kevin F***** Owens. What a legend. Tasked with looking after a guy with a broken body who hadn’t wrestled for 19 years. No easy feat. You done amazing sir, that new contract paid for itself tonight 👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Accipiter

As Undertaker said "never say never". Austin was actually back.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Austin looked really stiff, you could tell how bad his knees are. And yet he still put on a better match than two thirds of the card tonight.


----------



## Derek30

I was thoroughly entertained tonight


----------



## Chan Hung

PLUS A MIC! DAMN


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That was pretty awesome. 

Austin doesn't need to do more matches. His last match with Rock was an amazing end, and while this one was a bit risky to do as far as still giving Austin a good farewell (match not sucking)... they nailed it. Didn't go too long, Austin got his stuff in, some fun brawling, and overall I couldn't really ask for more. Really good main event, probably should've been the end of night 2 to end Mania on a high note since we know tomorrow's ending on a low one.


----------



## King Gimp

Banez said:


> How long until someone makes a thread about Stone cold being selfish and not putting others over on the way out lol


I'm sure Owens HATED that


----------



## The XL 2

Steve's gone through a lot of cans of beer, lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Accipiter said:


> As Undertaker said "never say never". Austin was actually back.


And in an actual match, taking bumps.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Man it blows my mind that for a short period in our lives we got to see this every week.


----------



## Seth Grimes

This is the last time we're ever likely to see Stone Cold in a ring. Fucking legend! Thank you for coming back at 57 to entertain us all!


----------



## NXT Only

No Byron don’t do it


----------



## Derek30

LOL Saxton


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Nice sell Saxton


----------



## the_hound

oh noooo saxton hahaha


----------



## Derek30

Saxton with the near Rock-esque sell


----------



## Seth Grimes

STUNNER BYRON STUNNER HIS ASS!!!!


----------



## Godlike13

Night 2 is kind of f-ed. No way the crowed goes home as satisfied.


----------



## Trophies

Byron doesn't remember what happened last time lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Byron about to get a stunner 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

Good get that geek!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

HAHAHAHA Classic and what a sell job Saxton! LMAO


----------



## Seth Grimes

Respect Byron!!! Sold it like The Rock, beautiful!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LOLSaxton.


----------



## Cooper09

Saxson sold that like a champ.


----------



## Chan Hung

Get COREY next! LOL


----------



## FriedTofu

White on black violence!


----------



## NXT Only

A PG Attitude said:


> Man it blows my mind that for a short period in our lives we got to see this every week.


And it never got old


----------



## Irish Jet

The build up to this show was awful and it has been fucking amazing. Every single match over performed expectations.

When WWE put it together they really can’t be touched. Shame it isn’t very often.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I love Austin. What a night 1


----------



## promoter2003

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> Kevin F***** Owens. What a legend. Tasked with looking after a guy with a broken body who hadn’t wrestled for 19 years. No easy feat. You done amazing sir, that new contract paid for itself tonight 👏👏👏👏👏👏


Yeah I have to give credit where it is due since I was ragging on the guy for being Austin's comeback match lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Imagine if he stunned his brother?


----------



## King Gimp

AUSTIN'S BROTHER IS CANON


----------



## Blonde

Man, what a great fucking night


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Dude I would of marked tf out again if he stunned his own brother hahaha


----------



## Cooper09

Damn, he could have stunnered the brother!!!


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

Go on, stun your brother as well


----------



## Chan Hung

Thats a lot of fucking beer he's drinking lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

Jerry’s World is about to be lit in the parking lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good day of wrestling


----------



## Mainboy

Actual idiots moaning about KO being buried


----------



## La Parka

Austin the very best.

WHAT A MOMENT


----------



## Dolorian

Lyynch said:


> Man, what a great fucking night


Indeed, fun show.


----------



## Trophies

Byron is me after the show lol


----------



## toontownman

STUPENDOUS

That is all.


----------



## Seth Grimes

We needed one of the commentators to scream down the mic "STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!"


----------



## FrankenTodd

I could watch Austin drink and stun all night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Best Mania since 31. First 90 minutes were boring though.


----------



## elo

KO and Austin were fantastic, main event delivered period.


----------



## Seth Grimes

toontownman said:


> STUPENDOUS
> 
> That is all.


Notice how they stopped saying that after 1000 mentions in the first hour alone. Someone must have told them that they overdid it


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

That was fun.


----------



## goldengod

Godlike13 said:


> Night 2 is kind of f-ed. No way the crowed goes home as satisfied.


 Rock?


----------



## Mystic_King

Jeez how many beer cans in the ring already? do we know who's the beer throwing guy? his beer throw always perfect lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Mainboy said:


> Actual idiots moaning about KO being buried


He was the MVP of the show for me! Fucking made stone cold look incredible in his first match in 19 years and his promo work is the best in the business


----------



## MIZizAwesome

Lol at the clowns saying it was gonna suck. Night one was epic.


----------



## FrankenTodd

A PG Attitude said:


> Man it blows my mind that for a short period in our lives we got to see this every week.


I took it for granted but glad I lived it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saintpat

Mystic_King said:


> Jeez how many beer cans in the ring already? do we know who's the beer throwing guy? his beer throw always perfect lol


Steve’s ounces consumed to ounces in cans opened ratio is horrible. How can he be a hero wasting that much beer?


----------



## kariverson

So happy I stayed up till 7am to watch it. Best wrestlemania in many years. And it's just day one.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510467819628027904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510468266367631360


----------



## DammitChrist

We survived a pandemic long enough to see Steve fucking Austin come out of retirement tonight for the 1st time in 19 years to put on a BANGER with Kevin Owens at the age of 57 in his hometown at Wrestlemania 38.

That was absolutely awesome!!!!

I'm STOKED that Kevin Owens got a Wrestlemania main-event in his resume now. The guy absolutely deserves for being a great talent, and for being one of the best highlights on Raw over the past several months


----------



## P Thriller

I was losing interest in this show until Bianca and Becky kicked everything into a new gear and it never really slowed down all that much the rest of the way. I think they could have had a better opener, possibly Charlotte in the opener would have been better, but it was a.much more fun night than I was expecting. 

Belair is a freaking star too. Hopefully her eye is ok


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Good show. Punk must be hating himself now. Austin returns to face fat Kevin Owens and not for him. Heck Reigns mainevented 6 Wrestlemania’s as well.


----------



## troyag93

Banez said:


> How long until someone makes a thread about Stone cold being selfish and not putting others over on the way out lol


@DanTheMan077 where you at


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

They should have moved Edge/AJ and Brock/Roman to Night 1 and cancel all the other matches of Night 2 tbh.

Its still great to see WWE doing great for once.


----------



## Rise

If you didn’t have fun watching this show I don’t think wrestling is for you. Well done.


----------



## Chan Hung

Best Mania in a while and Austin looked fucking great. I'm glad they delivered with a match and it was a good one at that. Overall A+ tonight. Good job WWE.


----------



## DRose1994

That was a very good night one show. Didn’t really care for the opener or the Drew v Corbin match, but everything outside of that delivered. Tremendous show.


----------



## TD Stinger

Honestly outside of the opener, which was not the performer's fault, I had a lot of fun with this show. Poor Boogs is probably gonna be out for a year which sucks.

But after that, Drew vs. Corbin was solid. The Mysterios vs. Paul & Miz was fun. Becky vs. Bianca was really good. Cody's return was amazing, as was the match with Seth. I thought Ronda vs. Charlotte had a bad finish but was overall a fun, physical match. And the Austin vs. KO match was everything I could have hoped for and more.

Really just have a better finish to Charlotte vs. Ronda and I really wouldn't have much to complain about.


----------



## Dr. Middy

For a little while I was watching wrestling giddy like a kid.

That little match was more than I could have expected, and KO looked like he was living out a dream.

Bless Stone Cold for that one.


----------



## FrankenTodd

And if ever the “you still got it chants” were warranted it was tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

That was about 8 million times better than I expected. Thank you WWE for actually under promising and over delivering something vs calling it "the greatest thing ever" beforehand and having it end up sucking. Every single person in that arena stayed for every moment of that match and were loud as hell.

Give people something worth cheering and they will cheer. Give them generic gymnasts that have no discernable personalities but can drive onto a group of guys with their hands raised up ready to catch them and they will sit on their hands.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So Kevin Owens gets to say he main evented a Wrestlemania... 😏


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Cody Rhodes returning without any more doubts was epic and ditto with Austin closing out by opening a can of whoop ass what could go wrong?


----------



## VanillaRice10

After not watching a full WWE ppv in who knows how long as I’ve been an AEW fan since its inception. I must say WWE knocked it outta the park tonight! I was very sports entertained! Got the Cody return! Enjoyed the Becky vs Belair match! Loved Austin vs KO! When the fed is on they’re untouchable. It’s a shame they can’t do it consistently. If they did I wouldn’t be such an AEW fan.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The build up has been dog shit but they certainly delivered on night 1. Lets go for night 2!


----------



## DammitChrist

For the record, why am I not surprised that the ppv heavily focusing on the best parts of Raw and the few best parts of Smackdown (with Charlotte Flair plus Ronda Rousey by association) turned out to be an awesome show 

It's up to AJ Styles vs Edge and the Raw Tag title match tomorrow night to carry the fuck out of Night 2 tomorrow.


----------



## AliFrazier100

A lot of people were saying WM would suck this year. It's been amazing so far.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Glad Cody is back. I really can't wait until he cuts his first promo and see what direction they go

Great fucking show!


----------



## Seafort

Two Sheds said:


> That was about 8 million times better than I expected. Thank you WWE for actually under promising and over delivering something vs calling it "the greatest thing ever" beforehand and having it end up sucking. Every single person in that arena stayed for every moment of that match and were loud as hell.
> 
> Give people something worth cheering and they will cheer. Give them generic gymnasts that have no discernable personalities but can drive onto a group of guys with their hands raised up ready to catch them and they will sit on their hands.


Indeed. I wish Levesque had learned that lesson years ago.


----------



## goldengod

Mystic_King said:


> Jeez how many beer cans in the ring already? do we know who's the beer throwing guy? his beer throw always perfect lol


are you watching the same show? There’s been many shit throws


----------



## American_Nightmare

I wanna see Austin vs Lesnar


----------



## FrankenTodd

Two Sheds said:


> Gonna need that "Resting Austin Face" gif after being told to sit down.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sad Panda

I ended up catching some of the show and it entertained the hell out of me. Watching Austin was amazing… the greatest to ever do it deserved his chance to get one more go. Kevin Owens deserves crazy amounts of credit as well.


----------



## FriedTofu

Was a fun show but the hypocrisy of wrestling fans marking out and overrating a pretty average match just because it was Austin is pretty sad. With a fandom like this, we can't blame WWE for always pulling the nostalgia card.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

First time where i can say WWE did better than AEW when it comes to delivering a good wrestling show.
If Night 2 is good too i might start watching again but i doubt it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Was a good first night. Match quality wise nothing crazy, but Austin returning for a match and delivering was epic, and Cody's return was handled really well. Plus he had a good match with Rollins. Becky/Bel Air had a really good match as well, maybe my MOTN.

Nothing from this Mania though is topping Austin. Glad I stayed up for it. Well worth it.

Night 2 has Edge/AJ which I think has a strong chance of being the best match of this Mania as a whole, but beyond that I don't see too much of interest tomorrow. I'm kinda hoping to see Lashley beat Omos, and Sami Zayn has always been worth a watch lately but... eh. Again, nothing from Night 2 is going to top what Night 1 did at the end in terms of spectacle at least.


----------



## Irish Jet

FriedTofu said:


> Was a fun show but the hypocrisy of wrestling fans marking out and overrating a pretty average match just because it was Austin is pretty sad. With a fandom like this, we can't blame WWE for always pulling the nostalgia card.


“Just because it was the greatest wrestler of all time having his first match in 19 years”

You trash.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

troyag93 said:


> Reigns vs Brock and AJ vs Edge. idk 2 big matches


AJ vs Edge maybe. 

Brock and Reigns we've seen like 5 times now and it's always a snooze.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Props to KO for bumping and selling as he should have. I know he felt like a kid in a candy store. I don’t say it often but thank you Vince.

And of course thanks to Austin for one last ride.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

What a moment. What an amazing first night. Austin stole the fucking show. Incredible.


----------



## FriedTofu

Irish Jet said:


> “Just because it was the greatest wrestler of all time having his first match in 19 years”
> 
> You trash.


Marking out over the return for a match is fine. What is sad is overrating the fk out of the match as something great. Dude needed to ride the jeep to move up and down the stage because his legs are shot.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Ham and Egger said:


> So Kevin Owens gets to say he main evented a Wrestlemania... 😏


He certainly did as he was entrusted in the highest profile match of the night with and by a Mount Rushmore level opponent 19 years past his Prime and likely earned the largest single match payoff of his career along w that kind of trust & respect 

not to mention probably living out not only his childhood dreams but doing it in front of his son Owen


----------



## PavelGaborik

Austin vs KO was easily MOTN for me.

The fact that I, as a 27 year old male just had the opportunity to chug beer and watch my childhood hero, Stone Cold Steve Austin not only wrestle, but wrestle a solid fucking match where he had absurd cardio was just fucking awesome for me, and I'm sure many other young adults in my age group.

Some good, some bad, but that main event? That'll live forever for me.

Night ya'll.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510469262955143168


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Night 1 surprised me in how good it was. I’d say one of the weakest matches was Bianca vs Becky. Fan of Bianca, can’t stand Becky (she’s normally a fairly pretty lady, though, but, tonight, she looked fucking disgusting). I just thought the two of them could have put on a better match than that, it wasn’t really exciting as a whole.

Charlotte vs Ronda was a trash ending, as soon as you saw the ref out, of course something dumb was gonna happen.

Other than those two, my only other complaint is those girls touching Drew, how dare they.


----------



## lewisvee

Announce Sheriff Austin return


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Where is the guy who actually attended Mania at the AT&T Stadium? Would like to hear his review of tonights show. 😁


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bianca/Becky
Cody/Seth
Owen/Austin 

Those were the matches of the night for me. Amazing show!


----------



## RVD4200

I hope some of you youngsters were able to put on the big boy pants and understand how great austin 3:16 is!


----------



## Error_404

Austin stole the show... Brought back so many childhood memories. Props to KO as well for doing a perfect heel work


----------



## Irish Jet

FriedTofu said:


> Marking out over the return for a match is fine. What is sad is overrating the fk out of the match as something great. Dude needed to ride the jeep to move up and down the stage because his legs are shot.


How miserable can someone be?


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Seth Grimes said:


> How can so many people talk about Becky's ass when it has no meat or plump to it at all? It's dead. Bianca's is better


Fellow man of culture


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Irish Jet said:


> “Just because it was the greatest wrestler of all time having his first match in 19 years”
> 
> You trash.


I'm not gonna lie it was really cool to see him back, but it's like a one time pop. Sting showing up ever other week on TBS is way cooler imo, even if he's just clearing a ring with a baseball bat and getting hot tags. 

I dunno maybe he'll catch the bug again and come back for promos and a match or two a year, but you can't lean that hard on nostalgia to make your show interesting.


----------



## Saintpat

FriedTofu said:


> Was a fun show but the hypocrisy of wrestling fans marking out and overrating a pretty average match just because it was Austin is pretty sad. With a fandom like this, we can't blame WWE for always pulling the nostalgia card.


Some of us don’t rate things the same way.

Like there are movie critics who will dive into technical aspects and minutiae and tell you how great a movie is when it’s actually, to a viewer, boring as hell. Same way with wrestling critics who will talk workrate and such but ignore storytelling.

If a match or a song or a movie or a TV episode entertains me, I rate it highly. If it invests me emotionally, I rate it even more highly. So I really marked out for Cameron Grimes winning today because I was invested in his story arc even though I’ve seen ‘better’ ladder matches as far as spots and such.

One of the best matches I’ve ever seen was probably one that most would rate really low — that time Jericho beat the hell out of HBK and they had to stop it because he was so destroyed. It was ridiculously one-sided and even sadistic, but it was part of a great story and it was completely unexpected and I found it riveting. It delivered on a ‘5-star’ level for me in emotion and entertainment.

For a lot of people, seeing Austin go one more time — and for younger people the only time — was a blast. If it wasn’t for you, that’s OK, but I a lot of spotfests and even a lot of ‘fighting spirit’ NJPW ‘epics’ don’t do it for me. Are those ‘better’ than Austin-Owens? Maybe, but it’s all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Prosper

Pretty fun night all things considered.

*Nakamura/Boogs vs Usos* - The tag opener I didn't care for. Boogs was injured but even before that, I had no interest in it going in. Unfortunate what happened to Boogs, hope he gets well soon.
*Rating: **

McIntyre vs Corbin* - Another match I didn't care for and came off like filler. The match itself was decent, but this rendition of Corbin hasn't worked for me. McIntyre has also fell off pretty dramatically compared to where he was at, that's what happens when the main event scene is dominated by one guy. Drew hit a dope-looking plancha over the top rope and the kicking out of Corbi's finisher I guess was a cool spot given how protected it was, but the match did nothing for me.
*Rating: **3/4

Mysterios vs Logan Paul/Miz* - This was fun. Logan Paul put on a really nice performance. Not on the level of Bad Bunny but he bust out some impressive moves here. Dominik didn't look too bad either. Mix turning at the end was random as hell though.
*Rating: ***1/4

Becky vs Bianca Belair* - This is where the show started to pick up for me. This was incredible. Both women killed it. There were nice shows of strength and technical wrestling here with plenty of near falls that came off well. This was their best match yet and probably MOTN. It was either this or the Cody/Rollins match. I was thinking Becky would win after getting her hair cut, so was surprised to see her lose here. Becky and Bianca delivered HUGE tonight.
*Rating: ****1/2

Cody vs Rollins* - What a fuckin moment. Cody is back in WWE. Same entrance, same attire, same everything from AEW. Glad they didn't change anything because there's no reason to. The match itself started off slow but REALLY picked up and turned into something special. Seth Rollins is a phenomenal worker as is Cody. Looking forward to Cody's main event run in WWE.
*Rating: ****1/2

Charlotte vs Rousey - *Not a good match but serviceable, their SSeries match was much better. Rousey comes back just to job to Charlotte who has been given everything.
*Rating: ***

Austin vs KO: *Definitely was NOT expecting a match here. Glad we got one, because hearing that bell ring was a beautiful thing. Another incredible moment and performance from Austin, a guy who is 60 years old and still entertaining like he always has. KO really sold for him. I'm happy that the guy got a spot as huge as this.
*Rating: AUSTIN/10*

Austin actually wrestling a match elevated the show greatly and lifts my rating. My biggest issue was all the downtime. The show went 4 hours and only had 6 matches. The commercials and video packages were highly excessive and they played them all in such excess just to burn time. If you have to burn so much time then just make Mania one night. The show was much better than expected, good thing they scrapped the New Day match. Had a good time tonight, but without Cody leaving AEW and Austin saying yes to a match, tonight could have been a disaster.

*Overall: 6.5/10*


----------



## VanillaRice10

If its Austins last match ever. I’m sure KO will be elated to say he had Stone Colds last match ever. That in its own is worth it. I’m sure KO is one happy man. Who cares if he lost. He had most likely stone colds last match!


----------



## VanillaRice10

Catalanotto said:


> Night 1 surprised me in how good it was. I’d say one of the weakest matches was Bianca vs Becky. Fan of Bianca, can’t stand Becky (she’s normally a fairly pretty lady, though, but, tonight, she looked fucking disgusting). I just thought the two of them could have put on a better match than that, it wasn’t really exciting as a whole.
> 
> Charlotte vs Ronda was a trash ending, as soon as you saw the ref out, of course something dumb was gonna happen.
> 
> Other than those two, my only other complaint is those girls touching Drew, how dare they.


If you were one of those girls you woulda done the same thing.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

VanillaRice10 said:


> If you were one of those girls you woulda done the same thing.


damn right but I wasn’t so I’m bitter on my couch lol


----------



## Irish Jet

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> I'm not gonna lie it was really cool to see him back, but it's like a one time pop. Sting showing up ever other week on TBS is way cooler imo, even if he's just clearing a ring with a baseball bat and getting hot tags.


Is this sarcasm?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Speaking of Sting. Him and Austin still putting entertaining matches in 2022 is just insane.


----------



## FriedTofu

Irish Jet said:


> How miserable can someone be?


Pointing out hypocrisy isn't miserable.



Saintpat said:


> Some of us don’t rate things the same way.
> 
> Like there are movie critics who will dive into technical aspects and minutiae and tell you how great a movie is when it’s actually, to a viewer, boring as hell. Same way with wrestling critics who will talk workrate and such but ignore storytelling.
> 
> If a match or a song or a movie or a TV episode entertains me, I rate it highly. If it invests me emotionally, I rate it even more highly. So I really marked out for Cameron Grimes winning today because I was invested in his story arc even though I’ve seen ‘better’ ladder matches as far as spots and such.
> 
> One of the best matches I’ve ever seen was probably one that most would rate really low — that time Jericho beat the hell out of HBK and they had to stop it because he was so destroyed. It was ridiculously one-sided and even sadistic, but it was part of a great story and it was completely unexpected and I found it riveting. It delivered on a ‘5-star’ level for me in emotion and entertainment.
> 
> For a lot of people, seeing Austin go one more time — and for younger people the only tie — was a blast. If it wasn’t for you, that’s OK, but I a lot of spotfests and even a lot of ‘fighting spirit’ NJPW ‘epics’ don’t do it for me. Are those ‘better’ than Austin-Owens? Maybe, but it’s all in the eye of the beholder.


You know you can admit liking something that is low quality without overrating it too right? Nothing wrong with liking junk food but don't go around saying it is healthy or some shit.


----------



## DaSlacker

Introductory package was excellent.
Opening match was understandably poor.
McIntyre vs Corbin was decent.
Drew came out of it as a super babyface.
Kicked it up a gear with fun tag match.
Logan Paul was excellent. As was The Miz.
Great match between Becky and Bianca.
Cody jumping made it feel like 90's again.
Killer match between Seth and Cody.
Ronda vs Charlotte was a bit sluggish
Kevin Owens was on fire as total bastard.
Transition from segment to match was magical.
Wonderful way to end show and give true closure to the legend of Stone Cold Steve Austin.


Good crowd. 

Everybody came out of the show with their stock raised or not damaged. 

Definitely best WrestleMania since 2015. Although 33 and 37 were solid shows. 

KO made the correct decision in not jumping ship. Cody's looking great... so far. 

Two night can stay for now. 

Bet Steve received at least 1.5 million for that.


----------



## Asuka842

The opening match was hard to grade because of the injury.

Drew vs. Corbin was a waste of Drew’s time.

The tag match was highlighting shockingly by Logan Paul being good.

Becky vs. Bianca was fantastic. And for once WWE told a long term story well.

Seth vs. Cody was also great.

Charlotte vs. Ronda was just, alright. Not terrible, not great. And nowhere near as good as their match from a few years ago. But then that ending SUCKED!!

The Stone Cold stuff was fun. And kudos to Austin for doing A LOT more than expected.

Overall, 8/10 show I think.


----------



## Irish Jet

FriedTofu said:


> Pointing out hypocrisy isn't miserable.
> 
> 
> You know you can admit liking something that is low quality without overrating it too right? Nothing wrong with liking junk food but don't go around saying it is healthy or some shit.


Who has said Austin-Owens was some technical masterpiece?

You’re just being miserable for the sake of it. It was amazing to see Austin back again and people were hyped for it. It was amazing for what it was.


----------



## Saintpat

FriedTofu said:


> Pointing out hypocrisy isn't miserable.
> 
> 
> You know you can admit liking something that is low quality without overrating it too right? Nothing wrong with liking junk food but don't go around saying it is healthy or some shit.


I can say it was good or even it was great (Jericho-HBK was great to me, I’d say Austin-Owens was good and fun to me) if that’s how it strikes me. It’s art. Some people will look at a painting and say it’s great and others will look at the same painting and say it’s garbage.

You have an opinion, same as anyone else. There is nothing objective about how a performance hits someone or what ingredients make one great or bad.


----------



## Magicman38

Overall this was probably a 9/10 for me. 

-Austin’s return was great and he took some bumps and it was exactly what it needed to be. And Owens was great here as well.

-Cody vs Seth was a really good match and Cody winning was absolutely the right call. Looking forward to a longer feud with these two.

-Bianca vs Becky was also really good and had a really great ending.

-Mysterios vs Logan Paul and Miz was decent but Domineck should’ve gotten the win. The Miz doesn’t need any more heat. Logan Paul was really good as a heel here and they blew it.

-Rhonda vs Charlotte was just ok. Didn’t like the ending.

-Drew vs Happy Courbin was better than I thought it would be. I’m quickly becoming a fan of Madcap Moss.

-Tag opener was weak mostly because it looked like Boogs legit injured his knee.

Great night 1! Gonna be tough for Night 2 to follow this!!


----------



## Seth Grimes

AliFrazier100 said:


> A lot of people were saying WM would suck this year. It's been amazing so far.


In all fairness, the build up has been pretty whack, and many matches straight outperformed. Hell, this is only half of it with the worse half tomorrow imo. We could get a terrible Day 2 and end up with a feeling that mania sucked apart from 3/4 parts of it. Hopefully not though!


----------



## wwetna1

Chan Hung said:


> He wont and its fine. This is all he needed to top his WWE moment


I mean let’s look at it this way.

KO has got to attack Vince
Work Shane 
Team with Jericho 
Beat Cena
Main Event Mania with Austin 
Be universal champion 
Get Bryan’s first match from retirement 
And do things with his best friend


----------



## Seth Grimes

Irish Jet said:


> How miserable can someone be?


Your comments are confusing but then I figured you're talking to someone I blocked. Assuming it's that Rich guy?


----------



## Mutant God

Kind of ironic that Boogs injured the knee he pretended was hurt to get the title shot in the first place.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Prosper said:


> Pretty fun night all things considered.
> 
> *Nakamura/Boogs vs Usos* - The tag opener I didn't care for. Boogs was injured but even before that, I had no interest in it going in. Unfortunate what happened to Boogs, hope he gets well soon.
> *Rating: **
> 
> McIntyre vs Corbin* - Another match I didn't care for and came off like filler. The match itself was decent, but this rendition of Corbin hasn't worked for me. McIntyre has also fell off pretty dramatically compared to where he was at, that's what happens when the main event scene is dominated by one guy. Drew hit a dope-looking plancha over the top rope and the kicking out of Corbi's finisher I guess was a cool spot given how protected it was, but the match did nothing for me.
> *Rating: **3/4
> 
> Mysterios vs Logan Paul/Miz* - This was fun. Logan Paul put on a really nice performance. Not on the level of Bad Bunny but he bust out some impressive moves here. Dominik didn't look too bad either. Mix turning at the end was random as hell though.
> *Rating: ***1/4
> 
> Becky vs Bianca Belair* - This is where the show started to pick up for me. This was incredible. Both women killed it. There were nice shows of strength and technical wrestling here with plenty of near falls that came off well. This was their best match yet and probably MOTN. It was either this or the Cody/Rollins match. I was thinking Becky would win after getting her hair cut, so was surprised to see her lose here. Becky and Bianca delivered HUGE tonight.
> *Rating: ****1/2
> 
> Cody vs Rollins* - What a fuckin moment. Cody is back in WWE. Same entrance, same attire, same everything from AEW. Glad they didn't change anything because there's no reason to. The match itself started off slow but REALLY picked up and turned into something special. Seth Rollins is a phenomenal worker as is Cody. Looking forward to Cody's main event run in WWE.
> *Rating: ****1/2
> 
> Charlotte vs Rousey - *Not a good match but serviceable, their SSeries match was much better. Rousey comes back just to job to Charlotte who has been given everything.
> *Rating: ***
> 
> Austin vs KO: *Definitely was NOT expecting a match here. Glad we got one, because hearing that bell ring was a beautiful thing. Another incredible moment and performance from Austin, a guy who is 60 years old and still entertaining like he always has. KO really sold for him. I'm happy that the guy got a spot as huge as this.
> *Rating: AUSTIN/10*
> 
> Austin actually wrestling a match elevated the show greatly and lifts my rating. My biggest issue was all the downtime. The show went 4 hours and only had 6 matches. The commercials and video packages were highly excessive and they played them all in such excess just to burn time. If you have to burn so much time then just make Mania one night. The show was much better than expected, good thing they scrapped the New Day match. Had a good time tonight, but without Cody leaving AEW and Austin saying yes to a match, tonight could have been a disaster.
> 
> *Overall: 6.5/10*


Good ratings. 

I'd give Charlotte and Ronda a bit more and Cody vs Rollins a bit less. Seeing Cody in AEW I felt his match was kind of flat, and considering Ronda is still pretty green she did really well and she and Charlotte sold the hate and viciousness between them really well. 

Austin vs KO honestly saved the night, glad they nixed The New Day match. I love the The New Day but.. good call. 

6.5 is where I was sitting at. Too many commercials and too many overhyped promo packages.

As good as WWE is with production, sometimes they almost seem to overshoot how epic a match up really is.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Seth Grimes said:


> Your comments are confusing but then I figured you're talking to someone I blocked. Assuming it's that Rich guy?


He's replying to Fried Tofu who's moaning that everyone's overrating the Austin match.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Also lol at the people complaing about the negativity from those 3 stupid aew fans here during the event. I guess they never surf the AEW sub? You can see that type of negative energy (x1000) every fuckin week. No matter if its your weekly troll thread or your usual Dynamite/TV Rating thread. Also noteworthy were the million shots towards AEW during fuckin WrestleMania.

People are way too in to this aew vs wwe fanwarfare shit that they rather fight anonymous users online instead of enjoying a wrestling show. Shame on you guys.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Chan Hung said:


> He wont and its fine. This is all he needed to top his WWE moment


you think ?
Just Have Owens interrupt the show tomorrow night say how it wasn’t fair his back hurt all along and tell the crowd Texas still is absolute Garbage and i don't care how bad you beat me down in that ring last night you couldn’t bury me in Texas Dirt no matter how hard you tired 

lights go out ……










REST IN PEACE


----------



## wwetna1

Mutant God said:


> Kind of ironic that Boogs injured the knee he pretended was hurt to get the title shot in the first place.


Yeah I think that’s why on tv it could have come off as work. Ultimate irony and bad luck as the guy has spent months getting over and even worked tv while Nakamura was hurt 3 months working matches so Nak stayed on tv 

But I knew he was hurt in person when Jey slid out the ring, laid on the ground and motioned for the doctor. Then Jey then went to working the match again and I’m assuming tv didn’t show him down as the doctor jey signaled for threw up an X.

They tried to take him ip the ramp and then Nakamura got behind him and they took him up the side of the ramp


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Very touching moment.


----------



## wwetna1

DUSTY 74 said:


> you think ?
> Just Have Owens interrupt the show tomorrow night say how it wasn’t fair his back hurt all along and tell the crowd Texas still is absolute Garbage and i don't care how bad you beat me down in that ring last night you couldn’t bury me in Texas Dirt no matter how hard you tired
> 
> lights go out ……
> 
> View attachment 119710
> 
> 
> REST IN PEACE


At that point if Owens got that too. People would say he is Vince’s favorite lol


----------



## Ameer Patel

Was a pretty crap show up until the Becky and Bel Air match, I expect tomorrow will be similar - A lot of filler but then a lot of great stuff too. 

2 day Wrestlemanias will for sure not be going anywhere for a long time - it's great from a business perspective for the WWE and that's what they mainly care about (which I have nothing against) - it's the same concept as Raw's third hour


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Irish Jet said:


> Is this sarcasm?


No.

Seeing someone like Sting actually involved in the show on a regular basis is more entertaining than a one off.

Honestly didn't think that was that crazy of a stance.


----------



## FrankieDs316

I waited 19 years to see Stone Cold Steve Austin wrestle live and in person. It was everything I could of asked for. Childhood dream come true.
Man night 1 was fucking amazing. Hats off to WWE. They really knocked it out of the park tonight. Night 2 has a tough hill to climb to beat that, but with Roman vs Brock, and Edge vs AJ I think they will come close to doing so. Fans are really looking forward to those 2 matches.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Catalanotto said:


> Very touching moment.
> 
> View attachment 119711


yeah it really popped me when DOM came out in his LOS GRINGOS Gear loved it

took me back to WHEN WORLDS COLLIDE PPV and what a AWESOME match that was


----------



## Ameer Patel

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Also lol at the people complaing about the negativity from those 3 stupid aew fans here during the event. I guess they never surf the AEW sub? You can see that type of negative energy (x1000) every fuckin week. No matter if its your weekly troll thread or your usual Dynamite/TV Rating thread. Also noteworthy were the million shots towards AEW during fuckin WrestleMania.
> 
> People are way too in to this aew vs wwe fanwarfare shit that they rather fight anonymous users online instead of enjoying a wrestling show. Shame on you guys.


Agreed its pathetic.


----------



## FriedTofu

Irish Jet said:


> Who has said Austin-Owens was some technical masterpiece?
> 
> You’re just being miserable for the sake of it. It was amazing to see Austin back again and people were hyped for it. It was amazing for what it was.


I mean...the you still got it and better match than current roster type of posts imply it.

I'm just pointing out the different standards being applied here. Fans were shitting on Austin's peers putting up much better quality matches in recent time. Fans shitting on current wrestlers for putting up much better matches of a similar nature.



Saintpat said:


> I can say it was good or even it was great (Jericho-HBK was great to me, I’d say Austin-Owens was good and fun to me) if that’s how it strikes me. It’s art. Some people will look at a painting and say it’s great and others will look at the same painting and say it’s garbage.
> 
> You have an opinion, same as anyone else. There is nothing objective about how a performance hits someone or what ingredients make one great or bad.


And what I'm saying is this kind of double standard of opinions is why WWE keep pulling the nostalgia card. When someone tell these fans they like Cena or Roman matches, which are much better than the Austin-KO match, the opinions become very different.


----------



## redban

The match with Rock should still be considered Austin’s last imo. He didn’t wear trunks in this match, he didn’t take much offense outside of one suplex and one stunner, he didn’t use certain trademark moves (Spinebuster, Lou Thesz, running elbow drop). This “match“ was basically just a tribute segment. It might have been fun, but it was otherwise lazy and pointless


----------



## DUSTY 74

wwetna1 said:


> Yeah I think that’s why on tv it could have come off as work. Ultimate irony and bad luck as the guy has spent months getting over and even worked tv while Nakamura was hurt 3 months working matches so Nak stayed on tv
> 
> But I knew he was hurt in person when Jey slid out the ring, laid on the ground and motioned for the doctor. Then Jey then went to working the match again and I’m assuming tv didn’t show him down as the doctor jey signaled for threw up an X.
> 
> They tried to take him ip the ramp and then Nakamura got behind him and they took him up the side of the ramp


Yeah it seemed obvious from the way they selected camera positions immediately after
and what a shame for the guy he use to be a real highlight back on the local coconut loops in NXT

i take it you were at the show ?


----------



## Irish Jet

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> No.
> 
> Seeing someone like Sting actually involved in the show on a regular basis is more entertaining than a one off.
> 
> Honestly didn't think that was that crazy of a stance.


Comparing Sting to Stone Cold Steve Austin is like comparing Coldplay to the Beatles.


----------



## DUSTY 74

wwetna1 said:


> Lol he bought Vince the T. rex and
> 
> That and it says what Vince thinks of KO. He signed him back and then he paid for Austin and let him main event a night of mania.
> 
> Fuck that AEW deal.
> 
> meanwhile his buddy is facing a tv and movie celeb at mania as the highlight too


Trips bought Rex if i remember right


----------



## wwetna1

DUSTY 74 said:


> Yeah it seemed obvious from the way they selected camera positions immediately after
> and what a shame for the guy
> 
> i take it you were at the show ?


Yeah I was tonight and tomorrow.

Yeah Jey broke all character, he had no reason to go lay on the ground next to him if he wasn’t hurt. I mean that’s what a vet is supposed to do I know but to see him hurt the knee he pretended to hurt sucked. I was curious how they handled the broadcast and commentary though


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

DUSTY 74 said:


> Yeah it seemed obvious from the way they selected camera positions immediately after
> and what a shame for the guy he use to be a real highlight back on the local coconut loops in NXT
> 
> i take it you were at the show ?


It was pretty obvious when he buckled in his spotlight moment and gingerly rolled out of the ring and was still in massive pain. But yea the cameras purposefully avoiding him made it pretty clear.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

This was actually alot better than I had expected. Now the first hour was filler trash. And is why I wish it was a one day 4 hour event as a Wrestlemania Sunday. Had they taken the best from tonight with the best from tomorrow. It'd actually probably be pretty good.


----------



## Seth Grimes

A PG Attitude said:


> He's replying to Fried Tofu who's moaning that everyone's overrating the Austin match.


Forgot that guy even existed, there's only two people on my ignore list, being those two. Friedtofu is known as Friedbrain for a reason, not even worth engaging him in conversation


----------



## DUSTY 74

wwetna1 said:


> Yeah I was tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> Yeah Jey broke all character, he had no reason to go lay on the ground next to him if he wasn’t hurt. I mean that’s what a vet is supposed to do I know but to see him hurt the knee he pretended to hurt sucked. I was curious how they handled the broadcast and commentary though


Awesome yeah I’m just catching up on the thread was enjoying the show enough w family didn't drop in earlier
have a blast tomorrow really take in the experience and enjoy every minute 😉


----------



## DammitChrist

Man, I almost forgot that I'm STILL thrilled that Dolph Ziggler retained the NXT title earlier today!! 

Night 1 was mostly great too, so this has been quite a good day for wrestling 

Edit:

Plus, there was also a great match between Tom Lawlor and Clark Connors on tonight's episode of NJPW Strong too


----------



## wwetna1

DUSTY 74 said:


> Awesome yeah I’m just catching up on the thread was enjoying the show enough w family didn't drop in earlier
> have a blast tomorrow really take in the experience and enjoy every minute 😉


Thank you. Took my nephew who ate it all up like candy


----------



## Seth Grimes

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Also lol at the people complaing about the negativity from those 3 stupid aew fans here during the event. I guess they never surf the AEW sub? You can see that type of negative energy (x1000) every fuckin week. No matter if its your weekly troll thread or your usual Dynamite/TV Rating thread. Also noteworthy were the million shots towards AEW during fuckin WrestleMania.
> 
> People are way too in to this aew vs wwe fanwarfare shit that they rather fight anonymous users online instead of enjoying a wrestling show. Shame on you guys.


I've explained this a few times but I'm guessing you didn't see.

The difference here is that those people in the AEW live threads being toxic or whatever ARE AEW fans, and some of them ONLY watch AEW, they have nothing to do with the WWE section. The people from your side tonight are known AEW superfans, and I've seen a few of them admit that they don't even watch WWE. They were here to troll and being toxic, nothing more. Any time I am in the SD/Raw live threads, there's usually 3 people there most times, Showstopper, Dolorian, and CoyboyKurt, and I'm sure none of them waste their time going into the AEW section to troll. 

Also, we came here to enjoy the show, just to have the AEW superfans shitting on everything to piss people off.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Irish Jet said:


> Comparing Sting to Stone Cold Steve Austin is like comparing Coldplay to the Beatles.


And also to point that we would be saying the same if we had to see Austin every week for years. The entire reason this was good is BECAUSE it's a one off. These guys are old as fuck, and you can appreciate one night where they try to roll back the years, but going out week after week looking like you might keel over at any minute isn't what anyone should want.


----------



## TheMenace

Was a solid 8/10 for me. Was a 6/10 night prior to the Austin segment, but that match took it from a decent night to a fun night.

First hour of the show was lackluster. Also, Ronda losing on a simple boot+pinfall was bad booking, imo. Could have been a better night, but overall I'm satisfied.


----------



## asssvvvvxc

Very happy for Cody's Wrestlemania moment


----------



## sailord

wwetna1 said:


> Yeah I was tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> Yeah Jey broke all character, he had no reason to go lay on the ground next to him if he wasn’t hurt. I mean that’s what a vet is supposed to do I know but to see him hurt the knee he pretended to hurt sucked. I was curious how they handled the broadcast and commentary though


Just curious even tho how he is booked did he still seem over with the fans nak that is n ya must really suck for Rick Boogs to get injured


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Irish Jet said:


> Comparing Sting to Stone Cold Steve Austin is like comparing Coldplay to the Beatles.


Kind of a shit analogy tbh.

I'm not saying Sting is a bigger star than Stone Cold but Stone Cold or The Rock showing up for one night a year is fun but there's no reason to remain invested because 15 minutes and it's over.

"That was cool! What next!"

Nothing.

Don't know why that's so hard to grasp.


----------



## wwetna1

sailord said:


> Just curious even tho how he is booked did he still seem over with the fans nak that is n ya must really suck for Rick Boogs to get injured


Oh yeah he was over and got cheered with the whole guitar entrance. I think the match just went flat because they called an audible and ended it. I mean they could only go two ways, let usos finish it early or let Nakamura pull a Sheamus.

Saf to say I like Nakamura but Sheamus is a work horse and he isn’t. So when Ridge got hurt Sheamus just pushed it to a higher gear. That hasn’t been Nakamura in nxt or wwe. He’s solid but he’s not trying to give you a huge effort and banger

Yeah losing your mania moment sucks and injury sucks. I mean I think he was working with guys who can comfort him some. It took the Usos 4 years for their first title run and 9 years for their first mania. And Jimmy got hurt and missed mania one year too. Hopefully he heals and gets his big moment next year


----------



## KingofKings1524

That was one of the coolest things I’ve ever been a part of in terms wrestling and being there live. Just amazing shit.


----------



## Irish Jet

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Kind of a shit analogy tbh.
> 
> I'm not saying Sting is a bigger star than Stone Cold but Stone Cold or The Rock showing up for one night a year is fun but there's no reason to remain invested because 15 minutes and it's over.
> 
> "That was cool! What next!"
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> Don't know why that's so hard to grasp.


It's pretty easy to grasp, your comparison is just really shitty.

Sting was jerking off in TNA every week in the last decade. Stone Cold and The Rock are bigger than that. No amount of Dixie's money would have brought those two anywhere near such trash. 

They were far, far bigger stars to begin with but even putting that aside every appearance feels special precisely because it's so rare, a match even moreso. Not everything needs long term investment - Tonight _was_ the payoff and it was glorious, certainly a better moment than anything Sting has done in the last 20 years. 

Tony Khan would throw Sting and half his roster in the bin tomorrow if he thought he could get Stone Cold Steve Austin for ten minutes on an AEW show. The AEW fans would be pissing themselves with excitement if they got a glimpse of him. There are levels to this game and Austin is on a level of his own.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

KingofKings1524 said:


> That was one of the coolest things I’ve ever been a part of in terms wrestling and being there live. Just amazing shit.


Hey right on man! Yeah that stadium looked wild and the Austin finish would have been incredible to see live


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Irish Jet said:


> It's pretty easy to grasp, your comparison is just really shitty.
> 
> Sting was jerking off in TNA every week in the last decade. Stone Cold and The Rock are bigger than that. No amount of Dixie's money would have brought those two anywhere near such trash.
> 
> They were far, far bigger stars to begin with but even putting that aside every appearance feels special precisely because it's so rare, a match even moreso. Not everything needs long term investment - Tonight _was_ the payoff and it was glorious, certainly a better moment than anything Sting has done in the last 20 years.
> 
> Tony Khan would throw Sting and half his roster in the bin tomorrow if he thought he could get Stone Cold Steve Austin for ten minutes on an AEW show. The AEW fans would be pissing themselves with excitement if they got a glimpse of him. There are levels to this game and Austin is on a level of his own.


----------



## KingofKings1524

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Hey right on man! Yeah that stadium looked wild and the Austin finish would have been incredible to see live


Worthy every damn cent already just for Austin’s match.


----------



## Irish Jet

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


>


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

KingofKings1524 said:


> Worthy every damn cent already just for Austin’s match.


Oh I believe it, that shit was awesome!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Irish Jet said:


>


----------



## Tomzy95

Charlotte vs Rousey was so mediocre, as expected. 

Very surprising finish though


----------



## rollinsnation91

Cant believe SCSA is about 57? He literally is around the age of my dad just a few yrs younger and he's out there wrestling after 19 yrs of retirement. Crazy. That's almost 2 decades of my life. Living legend.


----------



## Tomzy95

iarwain said:


> Becky loses and Charlotte wins? What garbage.


This is the only reason I’m mad at Charlotte winning. I could care less about Ronda.

However, at least Becky beat Charlotte at Survivor Series


----------



## deadcool

I read the WM D1 report. Meltzer was right on 2 counts; Cody returning to WWE and Austin having a match with Kevin Owens at WM. 

Austin returning for a match with KO is a complete letdown. He had a chance back then to have a match with CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Cena and maybe The Rock. He says no to all of that and stick to his retirement but changes his mind for KO? Total letdown.


----------



## wwetna1

Hephaesteus said:


> 2 female royal rumble winners have lost their title matches, both were beaten by Charlie. She either has a 4 leaf clover up her aas or she's ridiculously over booked


If they play it up right they can book Charlotte vs Bianca at mania … then continue the est gimmick of her being the greatest female ever at mania and start her own streak


----------



## zkorejo

Austin was a bit awkward in the start when he was stomping the mudhole.. but is it just me or did he just got better with time? He looked more and more confident and right at home as the match went on. 

I just wish he left the ring when KO challenged him and have KO celebrate for a while and then the glass shatters again and he came out in his actual ring gear. That would have had me marking out like a teenager. 

The match was fine. The in ring gear would have made it much better.


----------



## Irish Jet

zkorejo said:


> Austin was a bit awkward in the start when he was stomping the mudhole.. but is it just me or did he just got better with time? He looked more and more confident and right at home as the match went on.
> 
> I just wish he left the ring when KO challenged him and have KO celebrate for a while and then the glass shatters again and he came out in his actual ring gear. That would have had me marking out like a teenager.
> 
> The match was fine. The in ring gear would have made it much better.


Yeah probably just loosened up as the adrenaline kicked in. He seemed to have a slight limp even when walking out.

He was never gonna use his usual attire, his body obviously wouldn’t look the same at 57 and he probably doesn’t want to go out looking that way. 

Honestly the t-shirt looked more natural on him than it did with Rock in 99 lol.


----------



## fabi1982

I heard „wrestling has more than one royal family“ and I cant care less what else happens in dallas. Really never thought they would use the theme basically mocking WWE and especially vince. This alone makes it a memoriable wrestlemania!!


----------



## zkorejo

Irish Jet said:


> Yeah probably just loosened up as the adrenaline kicked in. He seemed to have a slight limp even when walking out.
> 
> He was never gonna use his usual attire, his body obviously wouldn’t look the same at 57 and he probably doesn’t want to go out looking that way.
> 
> Honestly the t-shirt looked more natural on him than it did with Rock in 99 lol.


His arms and chest look good from what I can judge. But yeah he probably isn't ring gear shape.

So Austin is like a reverse-Goldberg. Goldberg gets shittier as the match goes on but looks in his ring gear. Austin is the opposite.


----------



## wwetna1

fabi1982 said:


> I heard „wrestling has more than one royal family“ and I cant care less what else happens in dallas. Really never thought they would use the theme basically mocking WWE and especially vince. This alone makes it a memoriable wrestlemania!!


And he kicked out the pedigree on ppv too

Vince probably has more respect for him traveling, being a evp, and everything to be honest.

He’s not his kid, but Vince always shows more respect to Stephanie because for all her “faults” people bring up. She literally was willing to work the 800 number taking orders, so ppv ads, do creative, work matches, do sponsorships and ambassador work, play roles on tv, negotiate deals, host shareholder meetings, set up rings and do all the work.

Cody did the work. He traveled. He improved. He found his own look, name, and he did whatever it took to get stuff like Bash at the beach. He did evp work. He came back. He probably has more respect now than he ever did which is why he got to keep it all


----------



## wwetna1

If you’re MJF, Wardlow, and Jade … how do you not look at the presentation and go damn.

MJF wants to be a star. There’s no way you don’t watch Miz in that angle or KO close that show, as well as how they presented Cody and say damn I can do that.

There is no way a guy like Wadlow who is big doesn’t watch this mania tomorrow and see how they will present monsters like Lashley and Omos and go shit with that presentation and backing , I could be fucking Batista

And there’s no way in hell you don’t watch Belair get presented how she was the last two manias if you’re Jade and say WWE would put me in that spot and make me special.

Those 3 and Bryan’s return are what I would expect Vince to look for to be honest from AEW


----------



## NotGuilty

Watching on peacock. Pretty sure night two won’t live up to N1 but what’s up with production. They couldn’t coordinate shots without showing the close up camera boys all night. All you see is them lol


----------



## NotGuilty

I appreciate Austin wrestling for one last one but he didn’t present it well. A lot slower and his moving a lot weaker than Taker did. Still cool but I found myself a little disappointed.

debated driving to Dallas as it’s only 6 hours away but meh.
Only reasons I would have enjoyed was experiencing taker and Austin’s entrances in person


----------



## ElTerrible

wwetna1 said:


> If you’re MJF, Wardlow, and Jade … how do you not look at the presentation and go damn.
> 
> MJF wants to be a star. There’s no way you don’t watch Miz in that angle or KO close that show, as well as how they presented Cody and say damn I can do that.
> 
> There is no way a guy like Wadlow who is big doesn’t watch this mania tomorrow and see how they will present monsters like Lashley and Omos and go shit with that presentation and backing , I could be fucking Batista
> 
> And there’s no way in hell you don’t watch Belair get presented how she was the last two manias if you’re Jade and say WWE would put me in that spot and make me special.
> 
> Those 3 and Bryan’s return are what I would expect Vince to look for to be honest from AEW


LOL. Yeah right. Cause in WWE MJF would be Bobby Roode, Jade would be Sonya Deville and Wardlow...well he´d be Omos. The reason you consider them stars is the presentation and build up AEW provided them. WWE´s presentation is sh*t. That´s why they rely on Logan, Knoxville, AEW Codylander, Steve Austin, Ronda Rousey and Brock Lesnar to sell their top show.

This is just trading one day of happiness for 12 months of misery.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Irish Jet said:


> Comparing Sting to Stone Cold Steve Austin is like comparing Coldplay to the Beatles.


Austin was a bigger star no doubt but Sting was also a big star. Austin said himself he was marking out when he went to WCW and got to wrestle along Sting who was bigger than him at the time. It took years for Austin to get to Sting level. He may has surpassed him but when Sting was his biggest in 1997, Austin had not achieved stardom yet and WCW kicking WWF/E's ass every week. Sting was the biggest babyface in wrestling at the time fighting the nWo. There is also the fact that Austin was a star in the WWE and Sting was mainly a star in WCW and that's a company that doesn't exist. So WWE had years to polish Austin's legacy with video packages. And also the fact that Austin retired a long time ago so it makes the heart grow founder wheres Sting continued being involved in wrestling non-stop. 

It's more of a Beatles-Rolling Stones comparison. Especially since the Stones never stopped performing. But the Beatles will always be bigger.


----------



## wwetna1

ElTerrible said:


> LOL. Yeah right. Cause in WWE MJF would be Bobby Roode, Jade would be Sonya Deville and Wardlow...well he´d be Omos. The reason you consider them stars is the presentation and build up AEW provided them. WWE´s presentation is sh*t. That´s why they rely on Logan, Knoxville, AEW Codylander, Steve Austin, Ronda Rousey and Brock Lesnar to sell their top show.
> 
> This is just trading one day of happiness for 12 months of misery.


The presentation they provided Jade is second clsss citizen given the second class belt after they got drug for not booking blacks on ppv and Swole called them out for discrimination, as well as Hogan saying she felt lost in the shuffle there with her ex partner Tasha Steelz saying I told her don’t go to AEW because that place isn’t for people like us. Someone like Jade has a hundred times better chance to go further with wwe .. see Sasha, Bianca, Lashley, Big E, New Day … there’s a glass ceiling in AEW for people that look like her let’s call it what it is 

And you lost your damn mind if you don’t think wardlow would be a star … Vince knows how to use a big guy, let alone a big guy who actually works and knows he’s big and doesn’t want to be cute. His history is filled with them. At best he can be Batista or Lashley. At worse what is he a Strowman or a Ryback which is still more than he’s been in AEW? 

MJF is a Miz copy waiting to happen. And Miz is a hell of a career. Won every title there is, main evented mania, movies, red carpets, tv show, documentary, press and media rounds, dancing with the stars, and works celebs for mania … MJF is a copy of Miz if Vince gets his hands on him and that’s not a shot, Vince has milked and utilized Miz amazingly as an asset for damn near 20 years now


----------



## zkorejo

wwetna1 said:


> If you’re MJF, Wardlow, and Jade … how do you not look at the presentation and go damn.
> 
> MJF wants to be a star. There’s no way you don’t watch Miz in that angle or KO close that show, as well as how they presented Cody and say damn I can do that.
> 
> There is no way a guy like Wadlow who is big doesn’t watch this mania tomorrow and see how they will present monsters like Lashley and Omos and go shit with that presentation and backing , I could be fucking Batista
> 
> And there’s no way in hell you don’t watch Belair get presented how she was the last two manias if you’re Jade and say WWE would put me in that spot and make me special.
> 
> Those 3 and Bryan’s return are what I would expect Vince to look for to be honest from AEW


Okay let's calm down here. Vince has destroyed the entire NXT crop of stars that could have carried WWE for the next 5-7 years easily. 

This is just a debut. Let's not get carried away. If Cody goes on to have a successful WWE career then these points you made will make sense. 

Right now all the AEW talent you mentioned should be more than happy for AEW because WWE rejected all of them.


----------



## Irish Jet

ElTerrible said:


> LOL. Yeah right. Cause in WWE MJF would be Bobby Roode, Jade would be Sonya Deville and Wardlow...well he´d be Omos. The reason you consider them stars is the presentation and build up AEW provided them. WWE´s presentation is sh*t. That´s why they rely on Logan, Knoxville, AEW Codylander, Steve Austin, Ronda Rousey and Brock Lesnar to sell their top show.
> 
> This is just trading one day of happiness for 12 months of misery.


Man you really think so little of the AEW talent.


----------



## fabi1982

wwetna1 said:


> And he kicked out the pedigree on ppv too
> 
> Vince probably has more respect for him traveling, being a evp, and everything to be honest.
> 
> He’s not his kid, but Vince always shows more respect to Stephanie because for all her “faults” people bring up. She literally was willing to work the 800 number taking orders, so ppv ads, do creative, work matches, do sponsorships and ambassador work, play roles on tv, negotiate deals, host shareholder meetings, set up rings and do all the work.
> 
> Cody did the work. He traveled. He improved. He found his own look, name, and he did whatever it took to get stuff like Bash at the beach. He did evp work. He came back. He probably has more respect now than he ever did which is why he got to keep it all


Yeah the pedegree was probably the moment I actually thought he could lose. And you are completely right, Vince respects when you walk the extra mile and Cody did for the last couple years.

And honestly it was even a fine match even though Cody seemed a little nervous. And great to see that a Cody match can be good without blood


----------



## fabi1982

zkorejo said:


> This is just a debut. Let's not get carried away. If Cody goes on to have a successful WWE career then these points you made will make sense.


So you mean WWE shouldnt go the TK route of debuts? Hype them and then forget about the sports entertainer?


----------



## Irish Jet

zkorejo said:


> Okay let's calm down here. Vince has destroyed the entire NXT crop of stars that could have carried WWE for the next 5-7 years easily.
> 
> This is just a debut. Let's not get carried away. If Cody goes on to have a successful WWE career then these points you made will make sense.
> 
> Right now all the AEW talent you mentioned should be more than happy for AEW because WWE rejected all of them.


WWE haven’t destroyed a talent like MJF. He’s the best mic worker in the business at 26 years old.

They’ve just showed tonight that they’ll take AEW’s stars and present them as such so bringing up developmental is pretty irrelevant when they’re going to be building on established characters. 

They’re not going to pay the type of money needed to lure guys away from Khan only to completely repackage them, that would be absurd.


----------



## wwetna1

zkorejo said:


> Okay let's calm down here. Vince has destroyed the entire NXT crop of stars that could have carried WWE for the next 5-7 years easily.
> 
> This is just a debut. Let's not get carried away. If Cody goes on to have a successful WWE career then these points you made will make sense.
> 
> Right now all the AEW talent you mentioned should be more than happy for AEW because WWE rejected all of them.


Who could carry wwe? 

Black? He’s not carrying AEW now. In fact he’s lower than he was in nxt. 

Andrade? The guy who refused their English teacher. They offered to get him the same English teacher they got Del Rio and he refused. He limited his ceiling and isn’t a main player. 

Cole? The guy they booked nxt around who didn’t want to come up but wanted 6 figures to be in nxt and not travel or work on his look? Or KOR, Fish, Gargano? Come on. 

Maybe you mean Balor? Who is older than Roman and isn’t over outside his carnage get up. The guy who asked them if he could get main roster money and go work nxt uk after they let him work nxt lol. 

You mean Kross? Who refused to be vaccinated along with Scarlett who is also not vaccinated? Who couldn’t even be booked by roh and who isn’t welcome back at impact either, so he’s working MLW.

When you brought Drew back from nxt. They made him a star. They put him over Brock for gods sake. 

When you called up Becky, they made her the man. 

Didn’t I just Charlotte work Rousey in the night where her match was sold as the top actual match because they never promised an Austin match 

Hasn’t Sasha and Bianca main event mania, headlined ppvs and episodes of Raw and SD? 

Didn’t Seth and Reigns come from nxt too? 

Isn’t the other guy attached to Randy a NxT guy named Riddle? What about his other counterparts in the tag title match, Gable, Otis, and the Street profits

Wasn’t that an NXT guy in Owens who closed with Austin? Hasn’t he beat Cena? Hasn’t he dropped Vince and Shane? Didn’t he bring Bryan out retirement too? 

Isn’t an nxt guy in Zayn working a match with a tv and movie star tomorrow?

Isn’t another nxt guy attached to Vince as his protege and working a nfl player who is madly over and a podcast king? 

I’m confused, maybe it’s that they actually use the nxt guys that are worth something and that guys like the UE, Black, Andrade, etc weren’t good enough?


Hell Miro is a copy of Rusev, a low budget copy as wwe kept him undefeated for 14 months and AEW just copied it


----------



## zkorejo

So you guys admit WWE can't produce homegrown stars and would rather grab readymade stars from AEW?

That is a weird claim since Vince is known for wanting to push people he thinks he helped create. 

Besides, the point was, Cody just debuted. Let's not call this an examplary booking of AEW wrestlers in WWE. Let's see how it goes for the next 4-6 months.


----------



## genghis hank

rich110991 said:


> But I don’t have to resort to insults to make my point. Ignored! 😄
> 
> Also, I will eat AEW’s fine ass all day long 😛


Did you stay up until 5am to watch a show that you hate?

Somewhat embarrassing for you.


----------



## zodiacF5

zkorejo said:


> So you guys admit WWE can't produce homegrown stars and would rather grab readymade stars from AEW?
> 
> That is a weird claim since Vince is known for wanting to push people he thinks he helped create.
> 
> Besides, the point was, Cody just debuted. Let's not call this an examplary booking of AEW wrestlers in WWE. Let's see how it goes for the next 4-6 months.


Check your facts Cody are WWE made he a product from OVW... 

AEW readymade my ass, he made his name in NJPW and ROH... Lol..


----------



## wwetna1

zkorejo said:


> So you guys admit WWE can't produce homegrown stars and would rather grab readymade stars from AEW?
> 
> That is a weird claim since Vince is known for wanting to push people he thinks he helped create.
> 
> Besides, the point was, Cody just debuted. Let's not call this an examplary booking of AEW wrestlers in WWE. Let's see how it goes for the next 4-6 months.


What’s the patience level? Because in 4-6 months I see people whining he didn’t win it all.

But AJ took longer, Lashley took longer, Drew took longer. Vince is going to test him some too just to see where his loyalty and professionalism lies before he gives him everything. It’s how Vince does business. Even Brock wasn’t given the belt 4 months in when he returned. Maybe a year to 18 months he will have his shot but Vince usually makes you earn it a bit more.

Reigns wasn’t the guy to years in. The USO’s took 4 years before they won titles and 9 before they made mania. Bianca was passed over for rhea before she got her push, won it all, and got super squashed by Becky and rewarded. Charlotte has so many reigns because she doesn’t get to keep the belt, but the quirk is Vince usually puts her over at mania. Nikki and Brie had to do the guest host thing and everything else before their run. Miz story speaks for itself 

Cody is going to be made to lose some big match or do something sooner before the payoff later just to see how he handles it. And how he handles is going to determine a lot.. Takers speech comes up here to describe Vince 

1) Perception is reality
2) Loyalty and respect go a long way
3) Never be just content.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I’ve heard a thousand damn times over the last few months that the build to Mania was garbage and it was going to be the worst of all time.

One way or another, the E always pulls through when it comes to their biggest show of the year. It’s a damn pleasure to be here for this.


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf

So I watched Becky vs bianca belair good match, maybe it's just me but far to many pin attempts.

Oh forgot the logan paul match. Not bad at all loved his Eddie imitations. It really got the crowd going. 

Cody vs Seth was pretty good surprised he got the win. A few mistakes here and there but overall I enjoyed it a and I think the crowd did. 

Stone cold vs Kevin. I was completely against this from the moment I heard it could happen but it turned out to be much better than I thought. 

Sure Austin was a bit slower than usual but he still looked good. He looks in good shape too


----------



## wwetna1

I thought Charlotte gave a great quote on Rousey too for the haters 

Sometimes people get critical of outside talent coming in, but she wants to be a part of what we’ve done here,” Flair said. “That should make you feel good, and she does bring more eyeballs to people who aren’t necessarily familiar with the product, like Total Divas. Total Divas brought outside viewers and that’s great for us. I want Bad Bunny to come back! He was incredible. It’s an entertainment show. That’s what we do.”

Thats the type of mindset you want talent to have


----------



## Error_404

Watched the Austin-KO match again and enjoyed it better this time.


----------



## Honey Bucket

The Austin return was outstanding. He looked slow and sluggish but yeah, he’s 57 and not wrassled for nearly twenty years. He looked great physically and Owens was an absolute marvel out there making it look good. I don’t care what anybody says, this guy deserves a world title run again before his work diminishes.

The only thing that would have made it perfect would be STONECOL STONECOL STONECOL AUSTINS HERE YA BASTARD BAH GAWD


----------



## zkorejo

wwetna1 said:


> What’s the patience level? Because in 4-6 months I see people whining he didn’t win it all.
> 
> But AJ took longer, Lashley took longer, Drew took longer. Vince is going to test him some too just to see where his loyalty and professionalism lies before he gives him everything. It’s how Vince does business. Even Brock wasn’t given the belt 4 months in when he returned. Maybe a year to 18 months he will have his shot but Vince usually makes you earn it a bit more.
> 
> Reigns wasn’t the guy to years in. The USO’s took 4 years before they won titles and 9 before they made mania. Bianca was passed over for rhea before she got her push, won it all, and got super squashed by Becky and rewarded. Charlotte has so many reigns because she doesn’t get to keep the belt, but the quirk is Vince usually puts her over at mania. Nikki and Brie had to do the guest host thing and everything else before their run. Miz story speaks for itself
> 
> Cody is going to be made to lose some big match or do something sooner before the payoff later just to see how he handles it. And how he handles is going to determine a lot.. Takers speech comes up here to describe Vince
> 
> 1) Perception is reality
> 2) Loyalty and respect go a long way
> 3) Never be just content.


Exactly. And he may never win the WWE title. He may end up running with 24/7 clowns in 6 months. Then your post about this being an examplary booking for AEW talent wanting to join WWE would be moot. That's what I said. Wait it out and let's see how it goes first.

Also, if it goes well for Cody which I actually really hope it does for him, just because it works for Cody, it doesn't necessarily mean it will for Jade, or MJF or Wardlow or anyone else you mentioned.



zodiacF5 said:


> Check your facts Cody are WWE made he a product from OVW...
> 
> AEW readymade my ass, he made his name in NJPW and ROH... Lol..


Cody signing is a big deal because of AEW. And if he was WWE "made", he would have never left the company in the first place.


----------



## RainmakerV2

deadcool said:


> I read the WM D1 report. Meltzer was right on 2 counts; Cody returning to WWE and Austin having a match with Kevin Owens at WM.
> 
> Austin returning for a match with KO is a complete letdown. He had a chance back then to have a match with CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Cena and maybe The Rock. He says no to all of that and stick to his retirement but changes his mind for KO? Total letdown.



Pretty simple. Austin is good personal friends with Owens and money. Back when Punk was there they had money..but now they have Brinks truck fuck you money. I'm sure Austin took Vince for every bit he could for this. As well he should.


----------



## Jbardo37

I didn’t watch wrestlemania but I did just catch the whole Austin and Owens thing and it delivered big time, Austin looked fine and Owens bumped his ass off. Great work all round.


----------



## rich110991

genghis hank said:


> Did you stay up until 5am to watch a show that you hate?
> 
> Somewhat embarrassing for you.


I stayed up till about 4am to watch Seth who I like 👍 Not embarrassed at all.


----------



## genghis hank

rich110991 said:


> I stayed up till about 4am to watch Seth who I like 👍 Not embarrassed at all.


To watch Seth wrestle a guy that you were all red-in-the-face angry with a couple of days ago, and now wrestling in a company that you hate, but are willing to spend money on?

Again, this is why people make fun of British wrestling fans.


----------



## rich110991

genghis hank said:


> To watch Seth wrestle a guy that you were all red-in-the-face angry with a couple of days ago, and now wrestling in a company that you hate, but are willing to spend money on?
> 
> Again, this is why people make fun of British wrestling fans.


I’ll do what I want thanks.


----------



## rollinsnation91

I wonder what he thinks at this point. He's wrestling for the first time in t he modern era through the crowd with a bunch of phones,mustve been weird and surreal for him.


----------



## goldengod

J


Two Sheds said:


> That was about 8 million times better than I expected. Thank you WWE for actually under promising and over delivering something vs calling it "the greatest thing ever" beforehand and having it end up sucking. Every single person in that arena stayed for every moment of that match and were loud as hell.
> 
> Give people something worth cheering and they will cheer. Give them generic gymnasts that have no discernable personalities but can drive onto a group of guys with their hands raised up ready to catch them and they will sit on their hands.


You missed all the “stupendous” talk?


----------



## goldengod

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> I'm not gonna lie it was really cool to see him back, but it's like a one time pop. Sting showing up ever other week on TBS is way cooler imo, even if he's just clearing a ring with a baseball bat and getting hot tags.
> 
> I dunno maybe he'll catch the bug again and come back for promos and a match or two a year, but you can't lean that hard on nostalgia to make your show interesting.


seeing 60 year old sting every week is definitely not cool at all 🤡🤡


----------



## genghis hank

rich110991 said:


> I’ll do what I want thanks.


I’ve no doubt that you will. In the meantime, I’ll continue to expose you as a figure worthy of ridicule.


----------



## Mainboy

Owens should be winning the Rumble next year after that.


----------



## Dolorian

Predictions for Night 2...

*The New Day vs. Sheamus and Ridge Holland*
This match was cut from the card last night and just like I predicted yesterday I am expecting New Day to get the win.

*Zelina/Carmella vs. Sasha/Naomi vs. Rhea/Liv vs. Natalya/Shayna*
It is a toss up between Sasha/Naomi and Rhea/Live I think. Would love to see Rhea/Liv get the win since they are great together.

*Johnny Knoxville vs. Sami Zayn*
Knoxville has very much humiliated Sami at every turn so I'll say Sami wins here.

*Pat McAfee vs. Austin Theory*
I think Theory picks up the win, doubt they will have him lose against a commentator specially with how high they are in him.

*Randy/Riddle vs. The Street Profits vs. Alpha Academy*
Seems like an easy win for Randy/Riddle so going with them.

*Edge vs. AJ Styles*
Would like to see Styles winning here but I think they will give Edge the Mania win specially with the rumors of him forming a heel stable.

*Bobby Lashley vs. Omos*
Lashley finally topples Omos and get the win in his return match to then possibly move to the title picture.

*Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns*
If Lesnar wins it seems like another WM34 and things don't really conclude. Reigns has to win here to finally wrap up the saga with Lesnar so I am going with him picking up the win (hopefully clean).


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Wonder what Taker thinks about the main event.


----------



## Oiky

Austin absolutely smashed it 👏


----------



## Mr316

To anyone saying Austin was slow. He didn’t wrestlemania un freaking 20 years and he’s now almost 60. Do you know how long that is?

To me, it was just an incredible moment. I was 12 years old when he had his last match and to think that he wrestled last night is just insane.


----------



## VanillaRice10

deadcool said:


> I read the WM D1 report. Meltzer was right on 2 counts; Cody returning to WWE and Austin having a match with Kevin Owens at WM.
> 
> Austin returning for a match with KO is a complete letdown. He had a chance back then to have a match with CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Cena and maybe The Rock. He says no to all of that and stick to his retirement but changes his mind for KO? Total letdown.


I would have preferred cm punk as the build for the match woulda been out of this world but KO is the 2nd best. We all know Rock wouldn’t have taken the match. Cena sucks. Bryan was hurt. So again KO was the best choice given the circumstances.


----------



## Top bins

I didn't think it was a bad show. Enjoyed Cody coming back, he's an outstanding wrestler. 

Sad for Rick boogs I'm not a big fan but having a serious injury like that it's gonna probably take 6-8 months to recover from. 

Glad to see Austin do one last match, I can accept that as nobody knew at the time the match with Rock 19 years ago was his last match. He's one of the goats and Kevin did a fantastic job too. 

It's funny I watch AEW every week and everyone wanted Kevin to jump ship. He ended up main eventing night one at wrestlemania against what some people say the greatest ever. 

McIntyre deserved better than to wrestle against Corbin. 

Skipped the women's matches. 

I'm hoping Cody gets a main event push out of the gate.


----------



## Shaun_27

Mr316 said:


> To anyone saying Austin was slow. He didn’t wrestlemania un freaking 20 years and he’s now almost 60. Do you know how long that is?
> 
> To me, it was just an incredible moment. I was 12 years old when he had his last match and to think that he wrestled last night is just insane.


He also grew into the match which was amazing! I thought the stomps early on in the corner looked terrible, but when he took it outside things improve dramatically. Honestly, he got better after he had the beer 🤣


----------



## RainmakerV2

Mr316 said:


> To anyone saying Austin was slow. He didn’t wrestlemania un freaking 20 years and he’s now almost 60. Do you know how long that is?
> 
> To me, it was just an incredible moment. I was 12 years old when he had his last match and to think that he wrestled last night is just insane.



Who said Austin didn't perform well? Dude was taking suplexes on concrete. Anyone who didn't enjoy that match is just miserable with life or trolling.


----------



## Trivette

Went in with low expectations, and happy to admit I was wrong. Many times I have regretted staying up late only to be disappointed. Not today.

Also willing to admit I was wrong about the Usos/Boogs and Nak match. While criticism of Jimmy's DUIs is merited (especially the lack of consequences afterwards), it was obviously not a factor here. Feel terrible for Boogs and hope he's on the mend soon.

Even Logan Paul was impressive. Really didn't expect to say that today!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Match of the night: Rhodes vs Rollins.
Moment of the night: Miz laying out Logan Paul.


----------



## Jersey

If we get Rocky then man what a legendary WM it would be.


----------



## Mr316

Just watched the Austin/KO match again. Man…it was actually a great freaking match. Austin did amazing.


----------



## Dark Emperor

RainmakerV2 said:


> Pretty simple. Austin is good personal friends with Owens and money. Back when Punk was there they had money..but now they have Brinks truck fuck you money. I'm sure Austin took Vince for every bit he could for this. As well he should.


Good thing he didn't come out of retirement of Punk. He would have still complained, walked out and be a wasted investment.

I'm glad it was given to a guy rewarded for his loyal loyalty and has paid off with a perfect ending.


----------



## Mr316

I honestly don’t know how Night 2 can top Night 1.


----------



## Soul_Body

Best night of Mania in a longass time. Crowd was INCREDIBLE.

Bianca/Becky was remarkable. Worked at an incredibly fast pace for 20 minutes too - just crazy gas tanks on those two. I haven’t seen FTR/Briscos yet so this is my #1 from the weekend right now. 

Surreal to see Cody and credit to WWE for keeping his presentation. Crowd stayed smoldering hot for a solid hour between these two matches and Taker.

I’m pretty sure they knew Charlotte/Rousey was going to die a death no matter what, so they placed it where they placed it. Right call, because this was rough. This didn’t get the Goldberg/Lesnar reaction I expected, but it wasn’t in the same stratosphere as the earlier match. Right result though.

Owens was absolutely masterful in the entire main event segment holy shit. Stone Cold! A match! Steve Austin is Buford fucking Pusser! This whole goddamn thing was GREAT. 

Yeah best WWE show in shit I dunno.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Remember when all the AEW marks online said KO would be buried if he re-signed? Well he got to main event WM against his idol. Whoops some burial right?


----------



## FrankieDs316

I hope CM Punk is pissed that Austin came out of retirement for KO and not him. Well if Punk stayed or came back to WWE that could of been him. Whoops


----------



## La Parka

Day 2 is here. 

Edge and AJ 

Brock and Roman are the two I’m most looking forward to. Also I’m curious to see what Knoxville does because there haven’t been many hardcore matches this weekend so maybe he’ll do some crazy shit.


----------



## keithf40

serious question. i have a fantasy baseball draft until about 10 so wont be able to watch the first half of this evening live. i dont think you can but can you start watching from the beginning of the show before the show is over? if not should i just pick up when i can and then rewatch the beginning or wait till its over to start from the beginning to eliminate possible spoilers (i feel that they usually dont mention previous matches once they are over).


----------



## rich110991

keithf40 said:


> serious question. i have a fantasy baseball draft until about 10 so wont be able to watch the first half of this evening live. i dont think you can but can you start watching from the beginning of the show before the show is over? if not should i just pick up when i can and then rewatch the beginning or wait till its over to start from the beginning to eliminate possible spoilers (i feel that they usually dont mention previous matches once they are over).



You can start from the beginning on the Network


----------



## keithf40

rich110991 said:


> You can start from the beginning on the Network


Crap I only got the cock 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I'm actually watching on replay today (well skipped the first hour). I haven't replayed a Mania in quite a few years.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Really hard to see how Night 2 comes out on top of this.

Edge vs AJ is going to be amazing.
I'm personally into seeing Theory vs McAfee.
Lashley vs Omos is going to be ugly and terrible but if Lashley wins I'll still love it.
And I just know Reigns vs Lesnar, after all of this build, is going to still be underwhelming.

And everything else on Night 2 is just kind of filler.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Reigns vs Lesnar has to involve color. There’s got to be some bloodshed in that match, imo.


----------



## ThirdMan

It seems like the trend the last two Manias is that the first night is more well-received than the second. Now, I think _some _of that relates to people going into Night 1 with somewhat low expectations ("Bad Bunny?!" "Logan Paul?!"), and being pleasantly surprised, thus raising their expectations too much for the second night. And it's gonna be pretty tough for Night 2 to top Night 1 in terms of meaningful moments. That said, if the regular matches are given time and the celebrity matches (particularly Knoxville/Sami, as I trust Theory and McAfee to work a good match) don't overstay their welcome, I think Night 2 may end up being even better in the ring. And if they somehow get The Rock to end the night (I'm not holding my breath on that, but it's certainly a possibility), it would follow up Stone Cold's involvement last night very well.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I didn't notice til rewatching the Austin/KO match - but that stage is pretty damn high off the ground. I suspect someone is taking a bump off of it tonight. Probably Knoxville.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

epfou1 said:


> It finished well but did you forget about the botches and the bland start to the match after the entrances


Lol 😂 bland start and botches. You're really complaining about a guy that hasn't worked for WWE for years n years and getting in the ring with someone he's not super familiar with. Think they wrestled once when Seth was super young. Like what's with these trolls anymore looking for anything to complain


----------



## Mainboy

Can’t wait for tonight after last night.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510639577853276172

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510663926765305860


----------



## goldengod

Last night's stats. Stone Cold caught 22 beers, and dropped 6 of them. 73%. That's ok I guess. Not bad for being out of practice I guess.


----------



## fabi1982

keithf40 said:


> serious question. i have a fantasy baseball draft until about 10 so wont be able to watch the first half of this evening live. i dont think you can but can you start watching from the beginning of the show before the show is over? if not should i just pick up when i can and then rewatch the beginning or wait till its over to start from the beginning to eliminate possible spoilers (i feel that they usually dont mention previous matches once they are over).


I think you can start from the beginning while the even takes place. At least that’s what I remember from the Saudi shows on the network.


----------



## Dark Emperor

goldengod said:


> Last night's stats. Stone Cold caught 22 beers, and dropped 6 of them. 73%. That's ok I guess. Not bad for being out of practice I guess.


A few terrible throws to be fair. That's a great record actually.


----------



## Whoanma

I, once more, might be the only one who truly wants Lesnar to win tonight.


----------



## Sad Panda

Night two is gonna have a hard time coming close to how great last night was.


----------



## Mr316

goldengod said:


> Last night's stats. Stone Cold caught 22 beers, and dropped 6 of them. 73%. That's ok I guess. Not bad for being out of practice I guess.


a few bad throws also from the new pitcher.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## FrankieDs316

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> View attachment 119747


This is the smart decision. This match is gonna be a hot opener


----------



## ThirdMan

FrankieDs316 said:


> This is the smart decision. This match is gonna be a hot opener


Yeah, if it's even _half _as good as that KO/Seth vs RKBro vs AA triple-threat on RAW a while back, it should be strong.

And it'll OBVIOUSLY be much better than Orton's Mania match last year. Heh.


----------



## DUSTY 74

.


----------



## Amar

So do we get The Rock tonight or was it just a coincidence his mum and wife(?) were ringside last night?


----------



## ThirdMan

Amar said:


> So do we get The Rock tonight or was it just a coincidence his mum and wife(?) were ringside last night?


Rock's mom attends many WWE events, regardless of whether her son is there.

Not sure about Rock's wife.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Ok the match order for Night 2



Spoiler



Fightful has learned the planned match order for tonight's WrestleMania 38 Night 2, as of 4 PM EST.

As always, things are subject to change.

- Raw Tag Team Titles: RKBro vs. Street Profits vs. Alpha Academy

- Bobby Lashley vs. Omos

- Johnny Knoxville vs. Sami Zayn

- Women's Tag Team Title Four Way match

- AJ Styles vs. Edge

- Pat McAfee vs. Austin Theory

- New Day vs. Sheamus & Ridge Holland (w/ Butch)

- Hall of Fame

- Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (w/ Paul Heyman)

Other notes

- Much like Big E & Kofi internally, Kofi & Xavier are listed by their names instead of New Day internally. We're told the rule to not refer to them as that has been relaxed.

- There are a lot of producers assigned to the Women's Four Way tag match

- "The Biggest WrestleMania Match Of All-Time" is expected to be hammered home repeatedly tonight. 

- We're told the timing is likely to be much easier tonight, with more flexibility since they don't have to promote another night of WrestleMania like they did last night.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare

It's either now or never for Rock.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Whoanma said:


> I, once more, might be the only one who truly wants Lesnar to win tonight.


Nah I'm with you on that actually. Lately he's been the best version of his character since he came back in the first place, and I'm kind of just tired of Reigns' heel shtick by now.


----------



## Shaun_27

1 million percent team Brock, always have been. Think most of the crowd will support Brock tonight, to be honest.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Has anyone counted how many finishers were kicked out of on Night 1? Cause it feels like damn near every fucking match had a finisher kickout in it somewhere. Maybe a couple didn't but watching it sure felt like there were a lot.

Nakamura kicked out of the Usos frogsplash that usually ends matches. McIntyre kicked out of End of Days. I swear there was one in Mysterios vs Miz and Paul, though I'm not 100% on that. Same with Becky and Belair, I seem to recall one happening but I wouldn't trust my memory to say for sure. Obviously the Rhodes match had a few. I barely watched the Flair vs Rousey so I couldn't tell you if any happened there, though I think Rousey kicked out of Natural Selection but I'm not sure if that even counts as a 'finisher' any more, and of course Austin kicking out of KO's stunner.


----------



## Mainboy

American_Nightmare said:


> It's either now or never for Rock.


if that happens tonight then this will be the best WM they’ve done for a while.


----------



## Mr316

Ready for Night 2. Let’s go!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lashley with a Hogan Andre moment slamming Omos?


----------



## FrankieDs316

Man here in Dallas, it’s crazy to see the amount of interest by the fans are for Roman vs Brock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> Man here in Dallas, it’s crazy to see the amount of interest by the fans are for Roman vs Brock.


Dude, at this point, you're just coming off desperate with this comment. Not trying to be mean, but you're reaching meme levels at this point with regards to this match. That said, I hope the match is good.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lashley with a Hogan Andre moment slamming Omos?


I'm embarrassed by how much I will pop if Lashley slams Omos, and if he wins the match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm embarrassed by how much I will pop if Lashley slams Omos, and if he wins the match.



It's an interesting match up. Both guys have been so protected.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Showstopper said:


> Dude, at this point, you're just coming off desperate with this comment. Not trying to be mean, but you're reaching meme levels at this point with regards to this match. That said, I hope the match is good.


Nah I can definitely confirm the interest is insane. I'm here and have talking to 69,328 people so far and ALL of them said Brock/Roman is the reason they're there and they're super duper hyped for it. I put a spreadsheet together, names, social security numbers, and employment references to confirm.


----------



## KingofKings1524

About to head back to the stadium. Night two has a lot to live up to.


----------



## TheMenace

Night 2 is looking like it should be a really solid night. Only downside is there isn't really any suspense for the result of the ME. Roman winning is the only outcome that makes sense here and seems obvious. I guess some sort of draw or no-contest is possible, where each man retains his title, but it's unlikely.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> Dude, at this point, you're just coming off desperate with this comment. Not trying to be mean, but you're reaching meme levels at this point with regards to this match. That said, I hope the match is good.


Just reporting what I see. Not my fault you’re wrong and most fans are Interested in this match.


----------



## Prosper

I hope they do something different with the Lesnar/Reigns match. Every one of their matches has been the same exact thing. German suplexes and Superman punches for 10 minutes straight. Switch it up a little.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> Just reporting what I see. Not my fault most fans are Interested in this match.


Please keep us up to date. Interview some folks and upload it on to Youtube if you don't mind. We're all very interested.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> Please keep us up to date. Interview some folks and upload it on to Youtube if you don't mind. We're all very interested.


I’ll do my best! Enjoy the show!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

If they want night two to be as good as night one they might need Austin to visit Owens at the local medical facility and hit him over the head with a bed pan.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Prosper said:


> I hope they do something different with the Lesnar/Reigns match. Every one of their matches has been the same exact thing. German suplexes and Superman punches for 10 minutes straight. Switch it up a little.


Out of all their matches this match feels the most organic and feels proper build to their match. Both men are in the right roles and the match feels right. I do hope they change it up this time.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

I'm all for AJ/Edge opening the show or taking the middle of the card just wished the night 2 would hurry up lol.

Worse wait than yesterday.


----------



## FrankieDs316

It’s fine it hilarious I’m called desperate and meme levels when it comes to Roman vs Brock when people are the exact same way with other matches. The hypocrisy in this thread is insane.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's an interesting match up. Both guys have been so protected.


I'm thinking they have to go with Lashley, surely. He's over as hell, and if he has a big moment of taking down the indomitable monster at WrestleMania he's right back in the conversation for a world title shot, meaning a shot at Roman Reigns (I want Lesnar to win, but I'm realistic about this) which is a big money match for WWE on any PPV.

Meanwhile if Omos wins... so what? Yeah he looks good but he's still a long way off anything like world title opportunities unless WWE are fucking idiots about it. He can recover from losing to The All Mighty. He's still new. Lashley needs to bounce back from his Lesnar episode and injury in a big way to keep him a strong and relevant focus of the main event picture.

Though with this match the depressed cynic in me is trying to avoid thinking the words 'double count-out.'


----------



## FrankieDs316

There’s only 3 matches I’m interested in tonight. Roman Brock, AJ Edge, the tag team championship


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Absolutely loved the show.

I bet the AEW marks are crying under their sheets about Cody haha 😂 Brilliant match between him and Rollins.

Ronda and Charlotte was good, glad Charlotte retained the title as well.

Stone Cold, absolutely fantastic to see him wrestle again……Respect!! 🙏🏻


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> It’s fine it hilarious I’m called desperate and meme levels when it comes to Roman vs Brock when people are the exact same way with other matches. The hypocrisy in this thread is insane.


Ok, I'll play who else is saying, "I'm asking people and seeing people and they're really, really interested in _insert match here_" throughout the course of the entire week?


----------



## rich110991

I’m glad some of you seemed to enjoy it. But personally, if you take away Seth/Cody and a meaningless Austin match, there was nothing to rave about. Tonight is a 2 match show too, Edge/AJ and Brock/Roman 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Matches I care about:

Edge vs AJ Styles - Want Edge to win
Bobby Lashley vs Omos - Want Lashey to win
Austin Theory vs Pat McAfee - Want Theory to win
Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar - Want Lesnar to win


----------



## Saintpat

About to head over to a friend’s house for Night 2. Moved back to same town in the fall and we used to do all the big PPVs as a party at his house. Grilling steaks.

Can’t wait.


----------



## USCena

Hey guys, how was night 1 yesterday? Missed it for a hockey game with a friend, but caught a few moments. 

Ehhh, that look doesn't really fit Maria.


----------



## Mr316

Rumor going around that Austin will be involved in the show tonight.


----------



## Mainboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510603028583309313


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510749766354980899


----------



## Chris22

I watch WM Night 1 earlier today, it was much better than I thought it would be. It's got me pretty excited for tonight's show.


----------



## Mr316

I could see Vince getting involved in the McAfee match and then Austin showing up.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

The kickoff shows are boring enough without NFL chat that mostly only Americans would get/are interested in.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BIG ZEKE AND PARSONS

LETS GO COWBOYS, BABY!!!


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510760083101298691


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510653366489292805


----------



## wwetna1

Reservoir Angel said:


> Has anyone counted how many finishers were kicked out of on Night 1? Cause it feels like damn near every fucking match had a finisher kickout in it somewhere. Maybe a couple didn't but watching it sure felt like there were a lot.
> 
> Nakamura kicked out of the Usos frogsplash that usually ends matches. McIntyre kicked out of End of Days. I swear there was one in Mysterios vs Miz and Paul, though I'm not 100% on that. Same with Becky and Belair, I seem to recall one happening but I wouldn't trust my memory to say for sure. Obviously the Rhodes match had a few. I barely watched the Flair vs Rousey so I couldn't tell you if any happened there, though I think Rousey kicked out of Natural Selection but I'm not sure if that even counts as a 'finisher' any more, and of course Austin kicking out of KO's stunner.


The Usos splash, particularly Jimmy’s has been kicked out of on 4 ppvs. Jeys hasn’t been kicked out of yet. That’s why they usually hit you with the double or the 1D which they have printed new merch for since day 1. 

McIntyre kicking out End of Days is a first and woah moment as it’s never been kicked out of. 

And technically no for Rey and Dom as Paul wasn’t legal when they hit theirs. Miz finish was honored. 

Bianca kicked out the Manhandle as they teased the summerslam finish to start the match. 

Charlottes Natural selection was kicked out and Rhonda broke the bridge to the figure 8 for the first time ever. Charlotte got her leg on the rope for Pipers Pit. 

Austin kicked out a stunner and won off a stunner.


----------



## wwetna1

goldengod said:


> Last night's stats. Stone Cold caught 22 beers, and dropped 6 of them. 73%. That's ok I guess. Not bad for being out of practice I guess.


Some throws were jacked up 😂


----------



## TommyRich

So they just said on the WrestleMania kick off show that Bobby Lashley is a first ballot Hall of Famer. True or not?


----------



## La Parka

Catalanotto said:


> BIG ZEKE AND PARSONS
> 
> LETS GO COWBOYS, BABY!!!


Thoughts on the current guest?


----------



## The Boy Wonder




----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Did the Undertaker get inducted into the Hall of Fame this year? They haven't mentioned it much.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Kittle is hilarious lol


----------



## Cooper09

American really has its endless list of annoying losers. This guy would is a clown .


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Did the Undertaker get inducted into the Hall of Fame this year? They haven't mentioned it much.


Yes


----------



## Trophies

Teddy Long's favorite night is the second one with all these multiple team tag matches lol


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Cooper09 said:


> American really has its endless list of annoying losers. This guy would is a clown .


"Joining us now is the running back from the Dallas Cowboys"


----------



## Chris22

It's wild that they had no matches on a 2 HOUR kick off.


----------



## FrankieDs316

In the stadium now. Looks like another full stadium for night 2


----------



## Rankles75

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> "Joining us now is the running back from the Dallas Cowboys"


Ezekiel Elliott is one of the better Running Backs in the league, but many feel Dallas made a mistake in giving him such a large contract which has made it hard for them to keep some of their other big name players.


----------



## La Parka

Cena voice for then now and forever sounds so monotone and dull.

cmon, PUT SOME SOUL INTO IT


----------



## DUSTY 74

Mainboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510603028583309313


----------



## RockOfJericho

Watched some old ECW for the past couple of hours. Now, I need the good stuff


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Don't know who that is but she's better than yesterday


----------



## Seth Grimes

Another national anthem, we had to go through this last night yeah we get it m8 fuck yeah murica and that


----------



## Oracle

Way better than the dude yesterday


----------



## RainmakerV2

Way better than Brantley Gilbert last night.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Speed it up a bit


----------



## Cooper09

God that was AWFUL!!!!!


----------



## DUSTY 74

Seth Grimes said:


> Another national anthem, we had to go through this last night yeah we get it m8 fuck yeah murica and that


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Fucking Wahlberg again.


----------



## thorwold

ARE Y'ALL READY FOR SOME VIDEO PACKAGES?!


----------



## Seth Grimes

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 119756
> View attachment 119757


When we asks for the national anthem to be played every time he comes out we can talk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mark Wahlberg is a real OG


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Is Peacock lagging like crazy for anyone else?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I hope Knoxville wins


----------



## Chris22

Cooper09 said:


> God that was AWFUL!!!!!


She was verging on Fergie territory lol


----------



## Cooper09

Another ten releases coming to pay for this Marky Mark shit.


----------



## RainmakerV2

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Is Peacock lagging like crazy for anyone else?


No.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

thorwold said:


> ARE Y'ALL READY FOR SOME VIDEO PACKAGES?!


I haven't heard Bawitdaba for nearly 24 hours. WWE will remedy this for me.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Oh yea HHH


----------



## FrankenTodd

OH HELL YES THE H


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Fucking Wahlberg again.


I love it. He gives it a big time feel IMO. But then again I am a huge fan of his. My favorite movie is Four brothers lol


----------



## Dolorian

Here we go


----------



## Mr316

THE GAME!


----------



## Chris22

HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies

Hey Trips.


----------



## TheMenace

Chris22 said:


> It's wild that they had no matches on a 2 HOUR kick off.


Would've been a perfect time to have one of the gimmicky matches (Knoxville or McAfee).


----------



## King Gimp

TRIPLE H????


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

THE GAME!!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

TRIPLE H!!!! LET'S GO!!!


----------



## DUD

Great to see Haitch healthy.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Seth Grimes said:


> When we asks for the national anthem to be played every time he comes out we can talk


Dang it he knew he left something out of that contract negotiation


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

OMFG THE GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM ALREADY MARKIN!!!


----------



## Mainboy

Hunter jealous for no reason hence him coming out? 

I'm joking.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Now this some star power here to open night 2 with


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

LETS GO! THE GAME!!!


----------



## Chris22

TheMenace said:


> Would've been a perfect time to have one of the gimmicky matches (Knoxville or McAfee).


 Or maybe, you know...the US & IC Championships defended.


----------



## Cooper09

Beginning the show with an actual star.


----------



## Chelsea

All Hail The Game!

Enjoy the show everyone!


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

He isn't going to bring out Gabe Stevenson like Steph did, is he?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

All this nostalgia. Wish I had a time machine.


----------



## Whoanma

Good to see HHH is ok.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

So happy to see Triple H, what a welcome surprise


----------



## Trophies




----------



## troyag93

Icon entrance


----------



## FrankenTodd

SOMEBODY GIVE THE MAN A SLEDGE HAMMER
LETS GO!!!!!![emoji817]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

AM I FUCKING GOING ON FIRST?!


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

I like to think he does this entrance, water and all, at every board meeting at WWE HQ.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I've missed that entrance


----------



## DUD

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> All this nostalgia. Wish I had a time machine.


We're fortunate in the UK to still have the original WWE Network!


----------



## King Gimp

Soak it in.


----------



## RockOfJericho

First time in a while I'm glad to see him.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Jesus Christ Triple H's oldest is identical to Stephanie it's not even funny.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME!


----------



## DUD

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> I like to think he does this entrance, water and all, at every board meeting at WWE HQ.


Just spitting water at his laptop camera in a zoom call.


----------



## Trophies

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> I like to think he does this entrance, water and all, at every board meeting at WWE HQ.


"Paul please...I just got this back from the dry cleaners." -Random board member


----------



## thorwold

Gets a retirement speech if not a retirement match?


----------



## American_Nightmare

So what is he gonna do


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Only one missing is the Rock


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Trophies said:


>


Bro I cant stand Cole hahahaha


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

"In this business"

"The fact of the matter is"

"You know it's funny"

"At the end of the day"

We're bout to hear a greatest hits of Triple H promos baby!!!!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Soak it all in Paul!!!









LEGEND


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Jesus Christ Triple H's oldest is identical to Stephanie it's not even funny.


Future head of the women's division right there.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Forum Dud said:


> Just spitting water at his laptop camera in a zoom call.


"So, these are the financial results for Quarter 3...are you ready?

No, I said ARE YOU READY?!"


----------



## RockOfJericho

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> I like to think he does this entrance, water and all, at every board meeting at WWE HQ.


Or very night when he climbs into bed with Stephanie.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Only one missing is the Rock


Comes out at end and stare down with Roman!!! A man can dream lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

Time for Cody to come out? HAHA


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

He's got his boots!


----------



## Paul12907

Am worried watching HHH in a situation that is gonna get his adrenaline / heart going.

Not even a joke and im delighted to see him


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Triple H is super over, this is good stuff


----------



## DUD

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Only one missing is the Rock


Someone a lot more eagle eyed than me pointed out his family were behind the commentators last night.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Thank you Hunter !


----------



## Trophies

Somebody's match is getting cut short because of this lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Cody Rhodes is about to come get the Triple H rub.


----------



## Whoanma

Forum Dud said:


> We're fortunate in the UK to still have the original WWE Network!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

THANK YOU HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KING OF KINGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Is that it? lol


----------



## NotAllThere

Love the pop for HHH. Nice second choice if he doesn't get a retirement match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Wow, HHH's oldest daughter looks exactly like Stephanie


----------



## Serpico Jones

WWE are pushing Steveson hard.


----------



## DUSTY 74

I just wanted to come out here because there’s a car parked if anyone has the registration of J27FK38


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

They're giving Gable Steveson a huge rub these last two nights, good to see.


----------



## La Parka

Is Gable Steveson signed with WWE?

they haven't mentioned such a signing yet.


----------



## Mainboy

WWE pushing Gable as the next face of the company.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 119758


----------



## RainmakerV2

The 3d shit with Riddles snake avoiding Ortons is fuckin sweet lol.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

La Parka said:


> Is Gable Steveson signed with WWE?
> 
> they haven't mentioned such a signing yet.


Been signed


----------



## King Gimp

LMAO THE SNAKES


----------



## PeepNation08

That stupid fucking CGI graphic lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

BRO BRO BRO BRO BRO


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510771328944648192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510771997822881803

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510772791510982656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510773357712707586


----------



## TheMenace

Those kids def not adopted lol


----------



## Dolorian

Those 3d graphic snakes...uff.


----------



## Chris22

This should be a good match to start the show off.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Randy Muthafuckin Orton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Gimp

Forum Dud said:


> Someone a lot more eagle eyed than me pointed out his family were behind the commentators last night.


His whole family? Because if just his mom, she has been seen at a lot of WWE shows without Rock appearing.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

The snakes popped me


----------



## kariverson

Haha that snake 3d animenation was funny


----------



## Whoanma

Dolorian said:


> Those 3d graphic snakes...uff.


The CGI is awful.


----------



## Dolorian

Whoanma said:


> The CGI is awful.


So cartoonish


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Odds on The Rock showing up at the end of the night to confront the new Undisputed Champion Roman Reigns?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

They really added the Shoosh to the entrance? That's bad.


----------



## Chan Hung

SO...HOW MANY GREEN SHIRTS DOES GREEN SHIRT GUY HAVE?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The wrestlers must snicker to eachother about how awful the CGI graphics are for all of them. Wish we can hear some of those convos among the wrestlers. Must be funny.


----------



## Ameer Patel

King Gimp said:


> His whole family? Because if just his mom, she has been seen at a lot of WWE shows without Rock appearing.


I could see him coming out at the end of Roman vs Brock - Roman will likely win, and then Rock comes out to challenge him for next years Wrestlemania cos Roman needs to be pushed a little bit more


----------



## FriedTofu

I'm a HHH mark but that opening took way too much time. lol


----------



## promoter2003

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510773780100128775


----------



## FrankenTodd

They’ve had that lame snake cgi for years now. [emoji15] it’s beyond cringe, especially for a company with the dollars they have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

I dread to think what the CGI would've been for Val Venis.


----------



## Whoanma

So, no love for Brock?


----------



## Ameer Patel

FriedTofu said:


> I'm a HHH mark but that opening took way too much time. lol


Don't let Vince hear you say that he'll see it as an excuse for a 3 day Wrestlemania


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

They should of made this a ladders match


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Steveson should definitely start with a feud with Gable


----------



## Serpico Jones

Feels like I’m watching Raw with this commentary team and this match.


----------



## FriedTofu

Ameer Patel said:


> Don't let Vince hear you say that he'll see it as an excuse for a 3 day Wrestlemania


Bruh, it already is a 3 day Wrestlemania with Smackdown being the 'pre-show'.


----------



## Mutant God

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Steveson should definitely start with a feud with Gable


A feud with himself? lol



FriedTofu said:


> Bruh, it already is a 3 day Wrestlemania with Smackdown being the 'pre-show'.


And Raw as the Aftermath


----------



## troyag93

Forum Dud said:


> We're fortunate in the UK to still have the original WWE Network!


Lucky bastard 😪


----------



## kwill030291

It does feel like Raw smh


----------



## kwill030291

Crowd tired from yesterday lmao


----------



## FriedTofu

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> I dread to think what the CGI would've been for Val Venis.


Ever think about the CGI for Rikishi?


----------



## Seafort

VanillaRice10 said:


> After not watching a full WWE ppv in who knows how long as I’ve been an AEW fan since its inception. I must say WWE knocked it outta the park tonight! I was very sports entertained! Got the Cody return! Enjoyed the Becky vs Belair match! Loved Austin vs KO! When the fed is on they’re untouchable. It’s a shame they can’t do it consistently. If they did I wouldn’t be such an AEW fan.





Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> I dread to think what the CGI would've been for Val Venis.


A hot dog?


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dawkins looks like a downloaded CAW version of himself, what happened to the real one?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mutant God said:


> A feud with himself? lol
> 
> 
> 
> And Raw as the Aftermath


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Why does clean shaven Angelo Dawkins look like Charles Barkley?


----------



## FrankenTodd

FriedTofu said:


> I'm a HHH mark but that opening took way too much time. lol


 nobody was going to make him cut it short anymore than anyone would have made Undertaker cut his HOF short


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awareness

I'd probably like this match a lot more if I gave a shit about anyone in it except Orton.


----------



## Seafort

FriedTofu said:


> Ever think about the CGI for Rikishi?


A bat cave. With bats flying out of it:


----------



## Seafort

Men on a Mission approve of Street Profits attire.


----------



## USCena

FriedTofu said:


> Ever think about the CGI for Rikishi?


Maybe an ass with 2 hands coming around to slap the cheeks a few times. 🤣


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Randy is so fucking good


----------



## King Gimp

when randy gets rolling, it's fantastic


----------



## PeepNation08

I AM THE TABLE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> I dread to think what the CGI would've been for Val Venis.


A CGI Paige


----------



## FrankenTodd

kwill030291 said:


> Crowd tired from yesterday lmao


I’m curious the number of people who went to both nights as opposed to one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FriedTofu said:


> Ever think about the CGI for Rikishi?


Reckless driving, which would work for Jimmy too.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Orton doesn’t belong in this league he is above them .


----------



## USCena

Lol Orton's coked face doing those DDTs.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This is a fun match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Otis just stiffed the fuck out of Dawkins. Ouch.


----------



## RockOfJericho

Matt Riddle is the definition of annoying to me


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Perfect match to kick it off.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Montez Ford is ridiculous


----------



## Trophies

Bruh Montez is fucking crazy


----------



## Chris22

Gable has been fantastic since this tag team push.


----------



## USCena

What the fuck was with that random cut to the crowd mid-count? Like seriously???


----------



## -XERO-

Seafort said:


> Men on a Mission approve of Street Profits attire.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Dawkins and Ford are sooo good


----------



## Mr316

Great opener


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Riddle is amazing.


----------



## Trophies

RIDDLE WITH DAT RKO


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

OMG RIDDLE! THAT WAS INSANE


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Paul12907

HOLY FUCK THESE BUMPS


----------



## Sonny Crockett

HOLY SHIIIIIIIT


----------



## FriedTofu

Montez is $$$!!


----------



## RockOfJericho

That was a nice opener


----------



## DUD

An awesome way to retain the titles.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow, I kinda wish they kept going. They were just getting rolling.


----------



## Paul12907

thats how you do a hot start lol


----------



## Trophies

YOU GET AN RKO
YOU GET AN RKO
EVERYBODY GETS AN RKO


----------



## King Gimp

What an opener 

Let's go


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

That match was fantastic 👏


----------



## Oracle

Took a bit to get going should have been a smidge longer


----------



## Seafort

Showstopper said:


> Riddle is amazing.


Riddle is the [near] feature. I would like to see him move away from his Weed Guy bro persona to something harder and more serious.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chris22 said:


> Gable has been fantastic since this tag team push.


May be the best in ring on Raw, behind Steveson.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Decent opener, wish it went longer as it just seemed to be getting going.


----------



## Chris22

That was a nice lil match to start the show.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RKBro are fun to watch


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## RainmakerV2

Dawkins needs to go on a fuckin diet. Christ.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Slow start but overall pretty fun match with some really good moves in there


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Orton is bleeding lol


----------



## DUD

RKO Gable Steveson.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Gable better be the next GOAT man


----------



## Serpico Jones

Steveson is kinda short.


----------



## troyag93

Thought Street Profits were going to turn Heel. Lame


----------



## FriedTofu

Great opener but some of the moves in this spot fest was very choreographed and took some of the realism away.


----------



## Seafort

Gable Stevenson getting the Mark Henry 1996 treatment.

To quote Governor Tarkin,”This had better work”


----------



## King Gimp

SOMEONE HERE CALLED IT LMAO


----------



## Chris22

Gable Vs Gable lmao!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

GABLE VS GABLE


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Stephenson is jacked


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Jesus christ, WWE would give Stevenson the Nobel Peace Prize if they could.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Holy shit Gable Steveson is small as fuck?


----------



## RainmakerV2

I hope he wears a singlet. He has some horrible tattoos. Bad life decisions.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Serpico Jones said:


> Steveson is kinda short.


Slightly taller than Angle


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PavelGaborik said:


> Holy shit Gable Steveson is small as fuck?


I was just about to say the same thing. I thought he was alot bigger than that.


----------



## Mainboy

Orton there lol


----------



## Seth Grimes

Gable has a bit of a tummy kek


----------



## Cooper09

Yeah the obviously don't trust Steveson to cut a promo yet.


----------



## sailord

Really enjoyed that match


----------



## Oracle

Gable is a smart choice for his first feud I like it


----------



## FriedTofu

Orton's face is hilarious.


----------



## Rise

I don’t get it they really think a lot of Gable, we shall see.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Suplex City for another 10 years then...


----------



## Chris22

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Stephenson is jacked


I thought he'd have a much better physique...I wouldn't exactly call him jacked.


----------



## Seafort

FriedTofu said:


> Orton's face is hilarious.


He got an owie tonight. Was bleeding a bit.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Not a fan of that. Steveson should be a killer heel, paired with Heyman and run through people all the way to next Mania for a match with Lesnar.


----------



## thorwold

Steveson's ink is almost as bad as Cody's.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Based on that moment, Gable Steveson will flop. I bet you all.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

People forget how big Orton and the SP Are. Angle next to him.










Gable is just above Angle for height.


----------



## Seafort

Chris22 said:


> I thought he'd have a much better physique...I wouldn't exactly call him jacked.


A bit more aerodynamic than expected. Like a 1986 Ford Taurus.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Steveson’s tattooes are…interesting. And by interesting I mean hideous.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Based on that moment, Gable Steveson will flop. I bet you all.


Dancing gimmick by 2025.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Based on that moment, Gable Steveson will flop. I bet you all.


Very doubtful. He's still super green. Give him time before you write him off. Man people anymore


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Seth/Cody. :mark:


----------



## Serpico Jones

thorwold said:


> Steveson's ink is almost as bad as Cody's.


Much worse.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Omos time!!!


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510776768487206917

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510777738289897473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510778527041290242

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510778837726113797


----------



## Seafort

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Dancing gimmick by 2025.


LOL..he’s debuting later this year. He could be dancing by 2023!


----------



## RockOfJericho

Omos....ugh


----------



## Chris22

Omos....waste of time...in my opinion.


----------



## Seafort

Omos stole Adam Cole’s jacket?


----------



## Dolorian

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Based on that moment, Gable Steveson will flop. I bet you all.


Honestly don't see it with him but he is still young and may improve.


----------



## Trivette

Piss and beer break match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Is it time for Big Bob to do the Big Job?


----------



## FriedTofu

That KOD last night was epic.


----------



## PavelGaborik

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> People forget how big Orton and the SP Are. Angle next to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gable is just above Angle for height.


Kurt is pretty short these days, injuries have caused him a pretty significant decline in height.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Biancas eye after Botchy Becky put a boot In it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I'm actually looking forward to this match


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Seafort said:


> LOL..he’s debuting later this year. He could be dancing by 2023!


"Tonight, in becoming the first 2 time NCAA and 2 time 24/7 champion, Gabe "Shakin'" Stevenson has made WrestleMania history!"


----------



## Paul12907

time for Jobby Lashly to reappear sadly I think. Altho Omos has some potential as a good monster


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510778654086811660


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

A win here for Bobby would be huge. 

Having him lose would be a huge mistake, imo.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Dope entrance for Lashley


----------



## King Gimp

Lashley taking a shit


----------



## Serpico Jones

Here comes the big jabroni Omos.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

What an intro for Lashley


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

RainmakerV2 said:


> I hope he wears a singlet. He has some horrible tattoos. Bad life decisions.


I thought the lion and bear on his chest were good tattoos for a wrestler.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

La Parka said:


> A win here for Bobby would be huge.
> 
> Having him lose would be a huge mistake, imo.


No it wouldn't, especially if they are trying to make Omos a huge star


----------



## Sonny Crockett

Ughh toilet break


----------



## I drink and I know things

Tag opener was pretty decent. Hope Lashley squashes Khali Gonzalez.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Lashley looks fucking GREAT. Absolutely wasted in this spot, and it still makes me mad that Bork won Elim Chamber, Lashley should be in a title match rn not vs Omos


----------



## FrankenTodd

Meltzer fears facts sign[emoji1787]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Chad Gable has mastered WWE humor. Dude is legit funny.


----------



## Mystic_King

So Lashley is face now? and no longer with MVP?


----------



## Seafort

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> "Tonight, in becoming the first 2 time NCAA and 2 time 24/7 champion, Gabe "Shakin'" Stevenson has made WrestleMania history!"


“It’s Gable Stevenson out there with three hundred college dancers, celebrating the start of WM 39! Look at him shake that tushie! As a wise man once said, you all had better STAND BACK!”


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Where is MVP?


----------



## TMTT

Lashley against Giant Gonzalez.


----------



## La Parka

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> No it wouldn't, especially if they are trying to make Omos a huge star


Omos will never be a huge star.


----------



## troyag93

Lashley getting the Superstar entrance


----------



## Seafort

Omos would make for a great Zeus in a No Holds Barred reboot. or sequel.


----------



## Rise

Bobby’s elbow looks messed up


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mystic_King said:


> So Lashley is face now? and no longer with MVP?


Might still be tweener. Some weeks he was interacting with fans this year.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Hell yeah, Bobby
Let's fucking gooooo


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

This has to end in shenanigans. Don't fuck Lashley like this


----------



## Cooper09

Omos vs Great Khali is the dream match we don't know we need.


----------



## Dolorian

If Lashley lifts Omos like that it would be like when Goldberg lift Big Show...


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Omos looking like the world's most fearsome janitor.


----------



## USCena

Can they bring back Ezekiel Jackson? He was the REAL face of DOMINATION.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

La Parka said:


> Omos will never be a huge star.


lol. yes he will, he's a larger than life spectacle


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Cooper09 said:


> Omos vs Great Khali is the dream match we don't know we need.


My sources tell me they've already signed the deal with NJPW.


----------



## Paul12907

Cooper09 said:


> Omos vs Great Khali is the dream match we don't know we need.


Khali vs Giant Gonzalez vs Omos vs Big Show in a fatal four way 60 minute ironman match. Book it. See how many times in one match Show can turn face/heel


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Omos is a big man


----------



## Trivette

I thought Lashley needed shoulder surgery?


----------



## Seafort

TMTT said:


> Lashley against Giant Gonzalez.


Omos about to use chloroform


----------



## FriedTofu

Omos is surprisingly agile for his size. Dude has been moving non-stop since the start of the match. Even bouncing on his feet.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Omos looking like the world's most fearsome janitor.


----------



## TMTT

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Omos is a big man


Only good quality of him.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

La Parka said:


> Thoughts on the current guest?


was it Kittle at the time? He and his manbun can eat booty.

It’s night 2, PLEASE BE GOOD TONIGHT, my friends!!! Yesterday, this thread was report city…I am putting faith in you all, don’t disappoint mama bear.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

The Hurt Business ASSEMBLE!


----------



## troyag93

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> lol. yes he will, he's a larger than life


Braun Strowman was better then omos and he wasn't a star


----------



## Seafort

Fringe said:


> I thought Lashley needed shoulder surgery?


Looks like he rehabbed it like D Wade did in 2007.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Dude forgot to raise his knee for the GTS.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

FriedTofu said:


> Omos is surprisingly agile for his size. Dude has been moving non-stop since the start of the match. Even bouncing on his feet.


Omos is someone you would want to pay to see in person, he's a freak of nature


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Omos isn't ready yet, but dude is a monster, holy shit


----------



## Oracle

This fucking sucks


----------



## FrankieDs316

Another full stadium tonight. Defiantly looks like more people for sure


----------



## Cooper09

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Omos is a big man


Who an barely move!!!!


----------



## troyag93

Catalanotto said:


> was it Kittle at the time? He and his manbun can eat booty.
> 
> It’s night 2, PLEASE BE GOOD TONIGHT, my friends!!! Yesterday, this thread was report city…I am putting faith in you all, don’t disappoint mama bear.


Having faith in WF? How bold of you cat


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

FrankenTodd said:


> Meltzer fears facts sign
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510781640905302021

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood

troyag93 said:


> Having faith in WF? How bold of you cat


I know, I should ban myself after that comment


----------



## Randy Lahey

There's no heat for this match


----------



## La Parka

THE ALMIGHTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

OMG Lashley!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510781512660271106

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT

Lashley finish him.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Great win for Lashley


----------



## RainmakerV2

That was pretty fun.


----------



## USCena

GET HIS ASS, GET HIS ASS, GET HIS ASS!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Right result


----------



## Chris22

Lashley won!! Yes!


----------



## Paul12907

GO ON BOBBY LAD


----------



## Mr316

meh.


----------



## Adapting

Thank God, Lashley won...


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

That was a fucking solid match. Nothing bad about it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Good stuff, that was fun. Lashley is a beast


----------



## TMTT

Omos to the indies.


----------



## Seafort

Get the jabroni out of there!


----------



## Randy Lahey

wins with that spear? Dogshit. Omos really sucks as a performer


----------



## Boba Fett

Hell yeah Bobby !


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Great night 2 so far.


----------



## Oracle

Yeah that wasn't for me glad Lashley won.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Cody vs. Lashley for number 1 contender Monday?


----------



## American_Nightmare

I guess Vince gave up on Omos


----------



## Seafort

Omos just became this guy...


----------



## Rise

Nice knowing you Omos maybe you can tag team with strowman in bingo halls soon.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Worst match of the weekend but considering most others have been decent to good that isn't too bad. Right person won at least! Lashley needs to go to the main event after this


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Omos finished already. He'll be in a love triangle with Tamina and Tozawa by the end of the month.


----------



## Dolorian

Randy Lahey said:


> wins with that spear? Dogshit. Omos really sucks as a performer


I honestly see no upside with him, he is just big.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They both suck.


----------



## RockOfJericho

It wasn't good, but it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be...


----------



## FriedTofu

I felt they should have went with the scoop slam instead of the suplex for the spot. The suplex just didn't look good even though it is harder to execute.


----------



## Trivette

Bobby and Omos out there exceeding expectations 👏👏👏


----------



## wwetna1

American_Nightmare said:


> I guess Vince gave up on Omos


Seems like a perfect MVP returns story if Bobby is going full face. He doesn’t need a mouthpiece as a face, his first run showed that.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chris22

"WWE has come to terms on the release of Omos. We wish him all the best in his future endeavors"


----------



## troyag93

Great to have somebody like Lashley back. Now do Lashley vs Reigns


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Seafort said:


> Omos just became this guy...
> 
> View attachment 119764


Tyson's lesser known uncle


----------



## Randy Lahey

Dolorian said:


> I honestly see no upside with him, he is just big.


He's Giant Gonzales, not much you can do. Very few people he can work with at that size


----------



## wwetna1

FriedTofu said:


> I felt they should have went with the scoop slam instead of the suplex for the spot. The suplex just didn't look good even though it is harder to execute.


He’s coming off shoulder surgery they probably went with whatever made him physically comfortable


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Was it the worst match so far? Sure. But it definitely wasn't a bad match by any means.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510782115792797701

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510782379199287305


----------



## sbuch

Solid match and glad Lashely got the W


----------



## Dolorian

FriedTofu said:


> I felt they should have went with the scoop slam instead of the suplex for the spot. The suplex just didn't look good even though it is harder to execute.


Yeah the match lacked that big "wow" moment.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

The most stupendous collection of video packages in history.


----------



## troyag93

Chris22 said:


> "WWE has come to terms on the release of Omos. We wish him all the best in future endeavors"


They won't be that harsh. Omos the new cook for catering. 😀


----------



## PeepNation08

A wrestling company having an anti-bullying campaign is still funny af to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Randy Lahey said:


> He's Giant Gonzales, not much you can do. Very few people he can work with at that size


Giant Silva and Khali were just put in comedy factions. Omos may get the same treatment eventually.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lmaooo


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

KNOXVILLE LET'S GO!!!


----------



## FriedTofu

wwetna1 said:


> He’s coming off shoulder surgery they probably went with whatever made him physically comfortable


Wouldn't a suplex be more taxing on the shoulder?



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Was it the worst match so far? Sure. But it definitely wasn't a bad match by any means.


Opener last night was worse but they had to call an audible due to injury so they get a pass.


----------



## DUD

Tactical sleep match


----------



## Oracle

Hopefully this is over the top ridiculous


----------



## PeepNation08

Piss break match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Knoxville should just phone JBL and hire the APA, as they are in Texas.


----------



## FrankenTodd

SAMIGOAT let’s do it[emoji119][emoji119]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This can't be any worse than Lashley/Omos...can it?


----------



## King Gimp

I'M WAY TOO FUCKING EXCITED ABOUT THIS MATCH


----------



## Ameer Patel

So many video packages lol


----------



## Cooper09

I still cannot believe Jackass is still a thing.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I like Knoxville but he needs to die his hair. Making him look way too old


----------



## FriedTofu

Dolorian said:


> Yeah the match lacked that big "wow" moment.


They were building up to that moment with the teases of a suplex but the end result just didn't look great to go wild over.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Knoxville to win with a cattleprod to Zayn's balls.


----------



## NotAllThere

I am kind of curious about this one. I think Sami may be able to make it entertaining


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Knoxville vs Zayn has potential to be the match of the night, you just know they're going to do some insane shit.

Johnny will try to kill himself here.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

It's kinda nuts that Lashley worked his ass off to come back from injury and then gets placed with Omos


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I really hope Knoxville wins


----------



## Mainboy

Hi I'm Johnny Knoxville and I'm gonna beat Sami Zayn's ass all day today.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I was never into Jackass, so I don’t give a flying fuck about this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> It's kinda nuts that Lashley worked his ass off to come back from injury and then gets placed with Omos


Vince having his fun for sure.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> It's kinda nuts that Lashley worked his ass off to come back from injury and then gets placed with Omos


Why so much hate on Omos? The dude is a beast, that match was fun


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> It's kinda nuts that Lashley worked his ass off to come back from injury and then gets placed with Omos


I mean he comes back and beats the undefeated giant, it's not great but it's still a decent return.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I remember when Jackass was cool. Oh wait, it never was.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Knoxville's attire ROFL 😭😭😭😂😂😂😂


----------



## Chris22

2 cheeseburgers away from 170lbs lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Should have dressed as El Generico


----------



## RockOfJericho

Johnny Knoxville is no Logan Paul


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Serpico Jones

Jesus Christ, what the hell is this?


----------



## wwetna1

FriedTofu said:


> Wouldn't a suplex be more taxing on the shoulder?
> 
> 
> Opener last night was worse but they had to call an audible due to injury so they get a pass.


I guess it depends on whatever Lashley tore in it, the cuff, the labrum, etc …

And Knoxville is mad over lol


----------



## Trivette

MOTN incoming


----------



## King Gimp

LOL


----------



## TMTT

WWE is so desperate for mainstream attention.


----------



## La Parka

jasper, not even a rapper.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Chris22 said:


> 2 cheeseburgers away from 170lbs lol


Pat can’t talk about anybody with his small arms and beer box shape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper09

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Knoxville to win with a cattleprod to Zayn's balls.


A homage to Scott Hall.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Why so much hate on Omos? The dude is a beast, that match was fun


You missed Lashley's head banging against the ring post? Omos is green as grass and Lashley is in his mid 40s and injured.

I like Omos more than most. He should be doing dark matches right now, not getting exposed on TV.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I love this match already


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

"Jackass' biggest fan, Gabe Stevenson coming down to the ring..."


----------



## King Gimp

Fuck all of you, I love this lol


----------



## FrankenTodd

I want to see this in the AT&T stadium parking lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MOTN so far.


----------



## TMTT

RockOfJericho said:


> Johnny Knoxville is no Logan Paul


Doesn't help that he is old as hell and no athlete.


----------



## Awareness

Cookie sheets do not hurt, by the way. I can confirm this.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I just physically cringed at those shots, he's not holding back.


----------



## La Parka

"nobody from the 70s is watching this"

i love pat


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Every ring crew knows the importance of keeping a STOP sign under it.


----------



## TMTT

Should have scrapped Omos and Knoxville, Sami vs. Lashley could have been awesome.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Kill him Sami, kill him!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul12907

oh this is gonna be a stupid bump by someone lol


----------



## DRose1994

Bleh. This match is the one I was looking forward to the least and it’s as annoying and disappointing as anticipated


----------



## USCena

Hahaha, shitty ass glue job on those traps. Half are almost off already.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

This is dumb, as expected.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Nobody cares about Knoxville in 2022 man


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Why is this garbage in wrestlemania ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Two dumbasses being dumb together.


----------



## La Parka

brandi needs to get down there and set the table on fire


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

I hope there's a horse or cow under the ring too, what with it being in Texas.


----------



## Seth Grimes

La Parka said:


> jasper, not even a rapper.


GOLF WANG


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Half expecting Raven to come out


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Why is this garbage in wrestlemania ?


Because it's better than having Ricochet on the card


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sami tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockOfJericho

Knoxville is taking his beating like a champ, though


----------



## Whoanma

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Why is this garbage in wrestlemania ?


----------



## American_Nightmare

For what this is, I'm quite enjoying it


----------



## King Gimp

PONTIUS!!!


----------



## La Parka

this match alone has just cemented day 1 as the better night


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Oh dear, this loser.


----------



## Prosper

Jesus this is terrible.


----------



## FrankenTodd

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Half expecting Raven to come out


Quote the Raven[emoji3577]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

OK, who let Vince book a match?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

This is horrendous.


----------



## RainmakerV2

MAN ASS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This guy is inbred, right?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Looks like Adam Cole


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Weeman should come out from under the ring dressed as Hornswoggle.

Perhaps have the real Hornswoggle come out too for this type of moment


----------



## FriedTofu

This is the Wish version of Foley vs Edge.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

ROFLLLL


----------



## Boba Fett

Party Boy sighting !


----------



## USCena

The fuck?? Did Big Dick Johnson loose 200 pounds and get resigned by WWE? lol


----------



## TheMenace

Should have put this nonsense on the preshow.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This is so entertaining 😭😭😭😂😂😂


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## PhenomenalOne11

ITS FUCKING WEE MAN


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

WEE MAN !!!!


----------



## King Gimp

WEE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HORNSWOGGLE!!!


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Make Pontius WWE's Make A Wish ambassador on the condition he always turns up pantless.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Weeman should come out from under the ring dressed as Hornswoggle.
> 
> Perhaps have the real Hornswoggle come out too for this type of moment


You called it lol


----------



## Paul12907

WEEMAN-IA IS RUNNING WILD


----------



## Randy Lahey

Sammie selling for Wee Man lol


----------



## PeepNation08

WHAT IN THE ACTUAL FUCK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRose1994

pat- “I’d love to say that was the first time that I saw Claudius’ ass but it isn’t!”

Cole - “What are you not telling us?”

I got a kick out of that.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Who invited Adam Cole's big brother?


----------



## FrankenTodd

[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]Vince you bitch this is awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

WEE MAN 🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## USCena

I legit thought that was Hornswoggle for a sec.


----------



## One Shed

This will teach Sami Zayn a valuable lesson for daring to sign a new contract.


----------



## kwill030291

what am I watching???


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## TMTT

We still have Pat vs. Theory.


----------



## rich110991

Just sitting here waiting for Edge/AJ 🥱


----------



## Trophies

Cole is losing his damn mind lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Who invited Adam Cole's big brother?



4 foot 2 baby


----------



## itsbeenawhile

This is actually gold...nostalgia on 1000 for the Jackass crew


----------



## King Gimp




----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This is much better than it has any right being. It's dumb, but it's working.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

IT'S WEE MAN. MOTY! t STARS!


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Weeman vs Dominik Mysterio. I can't call it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

USCena said:


> I legit thought that was Hornswoggle for a sec.


It's not???


----------



## One Shed

I thought Adam Cole left?


----------



## Seth Grimes

Grew up loving Jackass but this hasn't done it for me until Weeman came out from under the ring, his little moment was pretty funny


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is pure entertainment


----------



## TMTT

Stone Cold save this shit and stun everybody.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

LMAO Zayn. That boot was hilarious.


----------



## Paul12907

Vanilla midget who can do wrestling moves - weeman would fit right into AEW


----------



## troyag93

You guys take shit to seriously. This shit is awesome lol


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Wee Toothless Man


----------



## FriedTofu

Wee man got a bigger pop than Bobby.


----------



## RockOfJericho

Is it wrong that I'm sitting here giggling because Sami just kicked the crap out of Wee Man?


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Is that Zach Gowen's leg?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

TheMenace said:


> Should have put this nonsense on the preshow.


No they really shouldn't have.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> Stone Cold save this shit and stun everybody.


Bruh this is pure entertainment and the crowd is having fun


----------



## DRose1994

Proud of Sami getting asshole chants. I feel like it’s been AWHILE in WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FriedTofu said:


> Wee man got a bigger pop than Bobby.


You're not wrong.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Look at it this way, at least we're getting something fun like this and not a boring fucking Balor or Ricochet match


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Ouch my fucking balls


----------



## WrestleFAQ

The Al Snow Special


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I'm not gonna lie - I'm sports entertained by this hot mess


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Paul12907

I'm Sports-Entertained


----------



## TMTT

Sami finally had his wrestlemania moment, probably glad he resigned.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Rip to Sammy having kids


----------



## Chris22

troyag93 said:


> You guys take shit to seriously. This shit is awesome lol


Yeah, it's a fun match, just enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

troyag93 said:


> You guys take shit to seriously. This shit is awesome lol


The last 15 mins have been incredible hahaha


----------



## itsbeenawhile

troyag93 said:


> You guys take shit to seriously. This shit is awesome lol


Literally I popped for the hand lmaooooooo


----------



## Awareness

This match is way funner than I expected.


----------



## Paul12907

"HE FELL FOR THE SOUP"


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Trophies

Fucking Cole is enjoying the shit out of this lmao


----------



## Accipiter

That "bowling ball" sure did bounce alot.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

This is why people make fun of wrestling


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Cole "you gotta hand it to Sammy" 😭😭😭😂😂😂


----------



## USCena

Where the fuck did that hand come from????


----------



## PeepNation08

Will Smith eat your heart out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockOfJericho

This is actually kind of getting fun


----------



## Derek30

I am laughing my ass off at this


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

latinoheat4life2 said:


> This is why people make fun of wrestling


You're a spoiled sport. This is fun


----------



## Dolorian

USCena said:


> Where the fuck did that hand come from????


Out of nowhere!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

KO and Zayn have stole the show


----------



## Mystic_King

As stupid as this match goes i actually enjoyed it


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

OMG


----------



## reamstyles

lol this is surprisingly entertaining


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Johnny Knoxville to top the PWI 500


----------



## Cooper09

That hand spot was freaking hilarious


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mystic_King said:


> As stupid as this match goes i actually enjoyed it


It's just like a WWF Hardcore match


----------



## wwetna1

Everything Johnny did was mad over in stadium … crash Holly like


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Sami the face. Getting teamed up on like 6-on-1. Poor guy.


----------



## Oracle

I thought Jonny would take a lot more bumps than Sammi


----------



## Mr316

That was fun!


----------



## Boba Fett

This shit is hilarious !


----------



## FrankenTodd

[emoji322][emoji3577]loved it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jds49ers

For a throw away match that was amazing!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

THAT WAS FUCKING AMAZING


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

That was so much fun 👏


----------



## sbuch

That was incredible


----------



## thorwold

Just when you thought nothing would surpass Flair-Steamboat.


----------



## One Shed

That made a Garbage Trashitty match look like Hart/Austin.


----------



## Chris22

That was fun as hell!


----------



## rich110991

Embarrassing. And the crowd loved it 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Mr316

Man…Wrestlemania has been amazing.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

That was fresh out of the AE


----------



## RapShepard

Not better than Nakazawa vs Bailey at Fyter Fest, but was fun.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Again, that was far better than it had any right being.

Good match. Don't want to see stuff like this all the time, but it was fun.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Knoxville would have fit well in ECW lol


----------



## latinoheat4life2

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You're a spoiled sport. This is fun


I don’t find fun, watching a grown man showing his ass


----------



## FriedTofu

Sami's tolerance towards the low blow has to level up after this match.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Cancel Reigns vs Lesnar! We already got MOTN!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbuch

Who do you think are?! I am 😂


----------



## Awareness

Gotta say, the last few celebrities they've gotten for matches like Bad Bunny, Logan Paul, Knoxville have been stupidly good.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

That was awesome. Completely retarded, but more fun than any match so far this week.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## wwetna1

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> It's just like a WWF Hardcore match


Yeah it reminds me of Crash and Blackman 

What the 24/7 title should have been


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Rise

That was fun wee man should have been the finish combined with knoxvilles ddt but still fun as hell.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Awareness said:


> Gotta say, the last few celebrities they've gotten for matches like Bad Bunny, Logan Paul, Knoxville have been stupidly good.


Yes, that was pure fantastic


----------



## Paul12907

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> That was fresh out of the AE


So has been most of mania to be fair


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

rich110991 said:


> Embarrassing. And the crowd loved it 🤦‍♂️


Maybe because it was a great match?


----------



## Seafort

This Knoxville match is WrestleCrap.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Having a hard time deciding which is the match of the weekend so far between this one and Lashley/Omos.


----------



## wwetna1

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> That was awesome. Completely retarded, but more fun than any match so far this week.


I’m still laughing at the hand 


They are scrubbing the ring while Drew’s video is playing


----------



## Adapting

Where's my Bad Bunny vs Knoxville?!?


----------



## Rise

latinoheat4life2 said:


> I don’t find fun, watching a grown man showing his ass


You don’t like to party? Cause he wants to party right now!


----------



## FrankenTodd

I was never into Jackass but I will hand it to Knoxville, he put in the work. Good job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Gimp

Holy shit that was hilarious

When Wee Man came out swinging, I was fucking losing it


----------



## NotAllThere

That was what I was hoping for. Wrestling is a lot more fun when you just chill out and enjoy the entertainment. .


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

latinoheat4life2 said:


> I don’t find fun, watching a grown man showing his ass


Go watch bland CAWs then 🥴


----------



## Seth Grimes

Was slightly better than Omos and Lashley, bit of fun I guess but yeah


----------



## -XERO-

*


----------



## One Shed

FrankenTodd said:


> Cancel Brock vs Lesnar! We already got MOTN!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brock vs Lesnar? How many suplexes would THAT match have??


----------



## Dr. Middy

That was tremendously entertaining and hilarious  

I legit popped with the HAND spot.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Uh why are we replaying this?


----------



## toontownman

I know half the world will have hated that but it was complete silliness and always was going to be. 

If we don't get a rematch with Sami bringing hornswoggle to battle wee man then they are missing a trick.


----------



## RockOfJericho

FrankenTodd said:


> Cancel Brock vs Lesnar! We already got MOTN!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brock Lesnar is wrestling himself?! After watching that, I'd believe it at this point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Last night's first couple of matches don't look bad at all now.


----------



## Godlike13

Odd choice of which match to replay.


----------



## Dolorian

RainmakerV2 said:


> Uh why are we replaying this?


They are cleaning up the ring.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

latinoheat4life2 said:


> This is why people make fun of wrestling


I promise you it's the 630 splashes, buried alive matches, technical wrestling, pretentious promos and kayfabe too bro, I promise


----------



## Chris22

RainmakerV2 said:


> Uh why are we replaying this?


Maybe they are clearing up the stuff from the Knoxville/Sami match?


----------



## La Parka

why did they show a replay of that shit, lmao


----------



## One Shed

Ugh, now we are going to have to deal with Jericho wanting to one-up all that.


----------



## RapShepard

Alright time to grab you a drink, take a bathroom break, and make some sandwiches


----------



## Cooper09

Austin, Cody and Wee Man the 3 most over guys of the weekend so far


----------



## FrankenTodd

RockOfJericho said:


> Brock Lesnar is wrestling himself?! After watching that, I'd believe it at this point.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Woof. Tonight's card bringing down the overall quality of the weekend.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510786185664376836

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510786930446901249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510787315727503362

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510788257595940869


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Well, time to take a break. I have zero interest in this garbage


----------



## latinoheat4life2

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Go watch bland CAWs then 🥴


I‘ve been a wrestling fan for over 30 years , I guess you kids find anything stupid funny, move on


----------



## Seth Grimes

Cooper09 said:


> Austin, Cody and Wee Man the 3 most over guys of the weekend so far


Don't forget Logan Paul


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Ham and Egger

Sami/Knoxville OVER DELIVERED!!!!


----------



## RockOfJericho

Theese are some painfully random tag teams....


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Cooper09 said:


> Austin, Cody and Wee Man the 3 most over guys of the weekend so far


Weeman 3:16 refers to his height in feet and inches.


----------



## DRose1994

This shouldn’t be on Wrestlemania. Goodness gracious.


----------



## Trophies

Seems like a Sasha car.


----------



## HighFiveGhost

I fucking loved this match. It was by far the best to me. This is a straight service to teens growing up in the 2000s. This has been by far one of my favorite WrestleManias by far. Thank you so much for that great entertainment.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

For those complaining I bet you loved this LMAO


----------



## thorwold

That's why Becky pulled up in a mom mobile yesterday, they spent their car budget on Sasha.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cooper09 said:


> Austin, Cody and Wee Man the 3 most over guys of the weekend so far


Shout out to KO and Zayn for their effort too


----------



## Paul12907

Wonder why they put Sasha and Naomi together, I can't think of anything they have in common


----------



## Whoanma

Sasha deserves better.


----------



## One Shed

I had severe PTSD flashbacks to Big Dick Johnson during that last thing. Going to curl up in a corner now.


----------



## sawduck

That was the best stupid match ever, great fun


----------



## Paul12907

Cooper09 said:


> Austin, Cody and Wee Man the 3 most over guys of the weekend so far


I dunno man, Boogs had a huge pop too


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That was like a 5 minute entrance.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Sasha should have used her Mandalorian contacts to come out with R2D2


----------



## toontownman

PeepNation08 said:


> A wrestling company having an anti-bullying campaign is still funny af to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not least when they were pushing it hard at the same time Face Braun Strowman was relentlessly stalking and bullying Kevin Owens for literally zero reason except for kicks.


----------



## Chris22

RockOfJericho said:


> Theese are some painfully random tag teams....


I can see Carmella & Zelina retaining, these other teams were just thrown together and I can't see any of them becoming an actual permanent team.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Hopefully this trash can match is done quick


----------



## Trivette

Liv and Rhea 😍😍😍💖


----------



## Dolorian

Rhea!


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

I met someone dressed like Liv in Amsterdam.


----------



## La Parka

Liv and Rhea look great


----------



## USCena

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> For those complaining I bet you loved this LMAO


The fuck is that??? Melted butter? Looks like early 2000s women's wrestling all over again.


----------



## Trophies

Liv and Rhea into some freaky shit.


----------



## sbuch

Catwoman and Donnie darko 😂😂😂


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Just reading about this Women's tag match is putting me to sleep.


----------



## kariverson

After all these years Sasha Banks still the hottest woman alive.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Team BDSM for the win!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Why are people complaining about the jackass match? There's a huge difference between a comedy match with a mid carder who's portrayed a loon and your world champion doing this shit in the main event of your show. It was fun, that's all. People loved it. Get over it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Let's go Dom kitties!


----------



## rich110991

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> For those complaining I bet you loved this LMAO


I actually didn’t.


----------



## Paul12907

Liv as Catwomen tho.......


----------



## DRose1994

What random and incongruous pairings these are. If you have to shoehorn it like this to fit all these girls on, should they even be on the show?


----------



## FrankieDs316

Sami vs Knoxville was stupidly fun


----------



## FriedTofu

I am rooting whoever has the best outfit to win.


----------



## drougfree

hope Sasha keeps her legendary wrestlemania losing streak


----------



## Cooper09

If there was ever a match that screamed 'crowbarred filler match' then this shit is that.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

@SAMCRO was right, there seems to be something between rhea and live. All though I might be reaching.


----------



## Mainboy

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> I met someone dressed like Liv in Amsterdam.


🤣🤣


----------



## rich110991

Cooper09 said:


> If there was ever a match that screamed 'crowbarred filler match' then this shit is that.


The first 4 matches have been filler.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

We are one 3 piss-break matches in a row now.


----------



## thorwold

I hope the New Day match gets canceled again.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Carmella might as well just wear lingerie lol.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> @SAMCRO was right, there seems to be something between rhea and live. All though I might be reaching.


I think we're all reaching for something after seeing what they came in dressed as.


----------



## -XERO-

Paul12907 said:


> Wonder why they put Sasha and Naomi together, I can't think of anything they have in common
> 
> View attachment 119769


----------



## USCena

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> @SAMCRO was right, there seems to be something between rhea and live. All though I might be reaching.


I'd be down to see some fun shenanigans between those 2 tonight


----------



## Mr316

Can we skip this match?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Rise

Hopefully this isn’t to long. Zzzzz


----------



## Seafort

“To me that just lowered the entire show. Whoever booked that should be fired.”

- My wife, at the conclusion of the Knoxville/Zayne match


----------



## Cooper09

I can believe that Saxton did go to Prom with his sister.


----------



## Chan Hung

Zelina's ass and little body looking nice today lol


----------



## Rise

Seafort said:


> “To me that just lowered the entire show. Whoever booked that should be fired.”
> 
> - My wife, at the conclusion of the Knoxville/Zayne match


She sounds like she is fun at parties. This is wrestling what kind of standards are you expecting? Lmao


----------



## Mr316

Seafort said:


> “To me that just lowered the entire show. Whoever booked that should be fired.”
> 
> - My wife, at the conclusion of the Knoxville/Zayne match


My GF who isn’t a wrestling fan was entertained like hell by the match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Seafort said:


> “To me that just lowered the entire show. Whoever booked that should be fired.”
> 
> - My wife, at the conclusion of the Knoxville/Zayne match


So............Vince?


----------



## Cooper09

Seafort said:


> “To me that just lowered the entire show. Whoever booked that should be fired.”
> 
> - My wife, at the conclusion of the Knoxville/Zayne match


File divorce papers first thing in the morning.


----------



## Dolorian

Rhea and Sasha!


----------



## USCena

Cooper09 said:


> I can believe that Saxton did go to Prom with his sister.


Poor bastard lol


----------



## One Shed

Seafort said:


> “To me that just lowered the entire show. Whoever booked that should be fired.”
> 
> - My wife, at the conclusion of the Knoxville/Zayne match


I am very glad my wife was showering during that crapfest.


----------



## troyag93

Seafort said:


> “To me that just lowered the entire show. Whoever booked that should be fired.”
> 
> - My wife, at the conclusion of the Knoxville/Zayne match


Wife is a buzzkill


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Seafort said:


> “To me that just lowered the entire show. Whoever booked that should be fired.”
> 
> - My wife, at the conclusion of the Knoxville/Zayne match


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Lol with the Black Eyes of Rhea


----------



## Oracle

This is a train wreck


----------



## Whoanma

Chan Hung said:


> So............Vince?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I can confirm that as of right now The Rock is in Dallas. He may not appear, but he is in Dallas right now.


----------



## troyag93

Worse match the entire WM so far


----------



## Mr316

The rest of the show is gonna have to be really special if it even wants to get close to the quality of night 1.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I can confirm that as of right now The Rock is in Dallas. He may not appear, but he is in Dallas right now.


How?


----------



## Mr316

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I can confirm that as of right now The Rock is in Dallas. He may not appear, but he is in Dallas right now.


How do you know?


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

"Carmella reaching out to her partner, Queen Zelina, for the tag"


----------



## PavelGaborik

Last night was pretty good, night 2 has been awful so far.

I'm just here for AJ/Edge at this point


----------



## USCena

Legit question: do Corey and Carmella have fun with that mask of hers?


----------



## Trophies

Lol Rhea almost put Zelina in her pocket


----------



## thorwold

What happened to Liv?!


----------



## Rise

After this I believe it’s all “serious” matches. You can bring your wives back in the room.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Can this awful match end already ?


----------



## Seafort

Two Sheds said:


> I am very glad my wife was showering during that crapfest.


She’s a very casual viewer who is putting up with WM for me.

That said, I did get her on ThunderDome last May. Her enthusiastic (perhaps too much) cheering of Randy Orton got her moveddown to a prominent position during an Orton match.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Why is Carmella wearing a retarded mask


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

thorwold said:


> What happened to Liv?!


Who cares


----------



## Cooper09

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I can confirm that as of right now The Rock is in Dallas. He may not appear, but he is in Dallas right now.


We've got Wade Keller hanging out here, dudes.


----------



## Whoanma

Botchmella.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This shit is fkin terrible


HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Can this awful match end already ?


This is so bad


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> Carmella might as well just wear lingerie lol.


She should just come out like Cody except with a pole and her flipped upside down ready in pose.


----------



## One Shed

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> How?





Mr316 said:


> How do you know?


I can confirm @PhenomenalOne11 will be spending the evening in jail for stalking


----------



## TheMenace

Rise said:


> This is wrestling what kind of standards are you expecting? Lmao


Entertainment from an entertainment company. Checks out, I guess. But if you're gonna put a "match" like that on during your biggest show of the year, please change the name of the company from "World Wrestling Entertainment" to "Random Ass Entertainment".


----------



## TMTT

AJ Styles vs. Edge and Reigns vs. Lesnar are the only meanful matches anyway tonight.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> This shit is fkin terrible
> 
> This is so bad


Yes it is, these women suck


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

zelina pulling a styles with that moonsault ddt


----------



## Seafort

Rise said:


> She sounds like she is fun at parties. This is wrestling what kind of standards are you expecting? Lmao


Nah, she loved last night. She just doesnt like Jackass. To each their own.


----------



## Oracle

I know these girls are trying but this is just woof


----------



## FriedTofu

Staged as fk but cool to see I guess.


----------



## kwill030291

feels like smackdown lmao..


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Dallas's mayor has just confirmed that Omos is now the worst thing to happen in Dallas, ahead of JFK's assassination. JFK's family had the deciding vote.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

END THIS GARBAGE!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Dallas mayor has just confirmed that Omos is now the worst thing to happen in Dallas, ahead of JFK's assassination. JFK's family had the deciding vote.


well, at least we have confirmation.


----------



## Chan Hung

In before Nia Jax returns. J/k


----------



## Seth Grimes

TMTT said:


> AJ Styles vs. Edge and Reigns vs. Lesnar are the only meanful matches anyway tonight.


Yeah, this is what happens when the two biggest belts are in one fuckin match


----------



## KingofKings1524

This match has absolutely murdered the crowd.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This is awful 

clap clap clap 

This is awful 

clap clap clap


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Dallas's mayor has just confirmed that Omos is now the worst thing to happen in Dallas, ahead of JFK's assassination. JFK's family had the deciding vote.


Lee Harvey Oswold sounds like an NXT name


----------



## Trophies

Would've taken a random why is this happening Sasha vs Rhea match than this.


----------



## Rise

Oh great she is screeching


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

KingofKings1524 said:


> This match has absolutely murdered the crowd.


This is why Mania needs to be one night and all the scrubs stay on the pre-show


----------



## TJC93

Natalya is still a thing?


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510790115370618883


----------



## Whoanma

Bring Austin back.


----------



## One Shed

Seafort said:


> She’s a very casual viewer who is putting up with WM for me.
> 
> That said, I did get her on ThunderDome last May. Her enthusiastic (perhaps too much) cheering of Randy Orton got her moveddown to a prominent position during an Orton match.


My wife is a casual but she knows most of the big guys from 15-20 years ago. She was excited for Rey Mysterio and to see the Undertaker. When I said Steve Austin would be there she looked at me weird until I said Stone Cold and she got excited. She likes Sasha a lot though.


----------



## Dolorian

Carmella's screaming is like nails on a chalk board.


----------



## Oracle

The crowd don't even give a fuck about this


----------



## troyag93

KingofKings1524 said:


> This match has absolutely murdered the crowd.


Saving there energy for later on.


----------



## Mainboy

Just finished eating my 4 pack of kit-kats, did i miss anything?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Can Becky come out and beat everyone up ?


----------



## Rise

It’s over!


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Sasha finally got her W


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingofKings1524

Oracle said:


> The crowd don't even give a fuck about this


Can confirm. No one here gave the slightest of fucks.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is somehow even worse then I expected.

Thank god that mess is over


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Mr316 said:


> How do you know?


----------



## PeepNation08

THE STREAK IS OVER! 1-6 for Sasha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

KingofKings1524 said:


> This match has absolutely murdered the crowd.


Not really. They are still into the near falls.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Yay! The troll doll tag team won


----------



## wwetna1

Sasha first mania win comes with who introduced her into wwe, Naomi


----------



## Seth Grimes

Cool so Sasha is gonna continue to be wasted in the tag division then


----------



## Cooper09

Fair play to Banks selling like winning those worthless belts actually mean something.


----------



## RainmakerV2

They loaded night 1 with everything lol.


----------



## Paul12907

OMG THE STREAK IS OVER


----------



## Whoanma

At least Sasha wins.


----------



## Trophies

Corey gonna request a threesome with Sasha.


----------



## Oracle

That was way worse than I thought


----------



## FrankieDs316

Sashas streak is broken! She’s now 1-6 at WM lol


----------



## TJC93

Sasha looking like a drag queen


----------



## WWEfan4eva

The streak has ended for Sasha


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Rise said:


> It’s over!


We still got the corny new day, get your popcorn ready !


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Edge/AJ next? Hope so.


----------



## kariverson

Carmella's physique would be so much nicer without the 2 fake watermelons


----------



## PavelGaborik

Edge/AJ next please so I can go play Halo.


----------



## jds49ers

Would rather watch the Jackass match 10/10 times than that women's tag match


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PavelGaborik said:


> Edge/AJ next please so I can go play Halo.


Unfortunately we still got the new day vs boring Sheamus and whoever else


----------



## Mainboy

That match will never top the The Iiconics win at WM35.


----------



## troyag93

This show is flying. Only 3 matches left I believe .


----------



## Trophies

Night 1 was so good they keep showing clips.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Two Sheds said:


> I can confirm @PhenomenalOne11 will be spending the evening in jail for stalking


This guy I follow on social media said he was at a bar/restaurant in Dallas yesterday and one of the staff said that the Rock had been in earlier.


----------



## Mystic_King

They should just throw the woman tag title into garbage once and for all. it's pointless and all the title holder just random woman put in together. have secondary title for woman instead


----------



## USCena

When is Bayley due to return?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Wrestlemania is replays !


----------



## Cooper09

jds49ers said:


> Would rather watch the Jackass match 10/10 times than that women's tag match


Would rather watch Omos 10/10 times than that women's trash.


----------



## Dolorian

troyag93 said:


> This show is flying. Only 3 matches left I believe .


4 matches left but the coming matches are the ones that will get the most time.


----------



## TheMenace

troyag93 said:


> This show is flying. Only 3 matches left I believe .


4 due to ND being moved from night 1.


----------



## Araragi

Sasha got a Mania win. It's about damn time!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Mainboy said:


> That match will never top the The Iiconics win at WM35.


that's the only time i've given a shit about women's tag titles.


----------



## troyag93

TheMenace said:


> 4 due to ND being moved from night 1.


Oh god damn it. I thought they just cancelled it all together


----------



## Seafort

Two Sheds said:


> My wife is a casual but she knows most of the big guys from 15-20 years ago. She was excited for Rey Mysterio and to see the Undertaker. When I said Steve Austin would be there she looked at me weird until I said Stone Cold and she got excited. She likes Sasha a lot though.


My wife likes Orton and Charlotte. She really liked the Becky and Belaire match last night.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

TheMenace said:


> 4 due to ND being moved from night 1.


Praying to the wrestling gods it gets cancelled again


----------



## RockOfJericho

troyag93 said:


> This show is flying. Only 3 matches left I believe .


4 left...

Edge Vs. AJ
McAfee Vs. Theory
New Day Vs. Sheamus/Holland
Reigns Vs. Lesnar


----------



## One Shed

At least this should be good!


----------



## FriedTofu

Lol Graves playing up being upset over Carmella losing.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Dolorian said:


> 4 matches left but the coming matches are the ones that will get the most time.



It's supposed to be over by 1130 I think. They have some panel scheduled for 1130.


----------



## Seafort

Oracle said:


> The crowd don't even give a fuck about this


Carmella looks like she’s about to go on the Carausel on Logan’s Run.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RockOfJericho said:


> 4 left...
> 
> Edge Vs. AJ
> McAfee Vs. Theory
> New Day Vs. Sheamus/Holland
> Reigns Vs. Lesnar


really hope the new day match is cancelled again


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

AJ better win!


----------



## Chris22

I'm sooooooo looking forward Edge/AJ!!!


----------



## Seth Grimes

This match has to bang because my energy got zapped by the last match


----------



## Mainboy

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> that's the only time i've given a shit about women's tag titles.


Nothing will ever top that. Greatest women’s tag match in History.


----------



## VanillaRice10

Sasha, Liv, and Rhea are looking sexy!


----------



## One Shed

I guess New Lame is going to be the piss break/recovery match before the main event.


----------



## kariverson

Was that aerial shot of the stadium today? Looked dead outside with a half empty car lot.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

LETS GO AJ!!!!!


----------



## Seafort

Cooper09 said:


> Would rather watch Omos 10/10 times than that women's trash.


Ironically, it turns our Cooper09 is Stephanie McMahon’s wrestleforum account.


----------



## Seth Grimes

It's a shame that they did a draft not long ago, this week would be the perfect time for a draft and send some opponents over for Reigns to feud with. You have Rollins, Lashley, and AJ who all could have a good match with him. Yet everyone is on Raw


----------



## cyrus_cesar

My internet must be shitty. The first time in ages I watch a show live and it's lagging like crazy lol


----------



## VanillaRice10

Trophies said:


> Liv and Rhea into some freaky shit.


I’d love to be between a Liv and Rhea sandwich!


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510794448048861188

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510794280754946050


----------



## One Shed

cyrus_cesar said:


> My internet must be shitty. The first time in ages I watch a show live and it's lagging like crazy lol


The servers hosting it are trying to format themselves to try and forget the last two matches.


----------



## Seafort

Edge has entire civilizations nesting in that mane of hair.


----------



## FrankenTodd

AJ[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy

RockOfJericho said:


> 4 left...
> 
> Edge Vs. AJ
> McAfee Vs. Theory
> New Day Vs. Sheamus/Holland
> Reigns Vs. Lesnar


Won’t be able to watch New Day-Sheamus/Holland as I have to return some videotapes.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Seafort said:


> My wife likes Orton and Charlotte. She really liked the Becky and Belaire match last night.


My wife only likes Daniel Bryan and Test. I’m not kidding. She is not watching any of this, obviously.


----------



## NotAllThere

This match has to be great.. AJ already bleeding?


----------



## RockOfJericho

Let's go, A.J.!


----------



## Rise

He bladed himself lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wtf did some Pyro get him in the face?


----------



## VanillaRice10

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I can confirm that as of right now The Rock is in Dallas. He may not appear, but he is in Dallas right now.


Shut up Dave!


----------



## thorwold

Did someone take a shot at AJ from the book depository?


----------



## One Shed

Wait, what happened to AJ?


----------



## PeepNation08

Tf happened?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Gimp

Already bleeding?


----------



## Mystic_King

AJ busted open already lol


----------



## Dolorian

Why is Styles bleeding?


----------



## postmoderno

I certainly picked the wrong night to watch live.


----------



## NotAllThere

Don't forget to rewind


----------



## Ham and Egger

Who attacked my man AJ before the bell even rung?


----------



## Trophies

AJ on some Goldberg shit bleeding before the match.


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Unfortunately we still got the new day vs boring Sheamus and whoever else


I'm so glad you were wrong.


----------



## TMTT

Is that a fake cut?


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Backstage brawl?


----------



## sailord

Lol dam AJ already bleeding before the match


----------



## Cooper09

AJ went full Goldberg.


----------



## Chris22

How is AJ bleeding already?!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

What happened to AJ's face ?


----------



## FrankenTodd

Gangrel [emoji102][emoji102]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seafort

I drink and I know things said:


> My wife only likes Daniel Bryan and Test. I’m not kidding. She is not watching any of this, obviously.


She got me tickets to Dynamite when they were here in Austin two weeks ago. We were out in the concourse when Hardy jumped off the ledge.

She’s not a big fan, but was with me when we were basically kids seeing the 1991 Royal Rumble PPV down in Miami.


----------



## Oracle

Maybe this is how they start the Edge stable? 

He got attacked by a member of the stable backstage


----------



## One Shed

Did AJ start hitting himself while watching the last two matches?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

"My internet must be shitty. The first time in ages I watch a show live and it's lagging like crazy lol "

MIne lagged really bad too the first hour.


----------



## Serpico Jones

Chris22 said:


> How is AJ bleeding already?!


Probably from the pyro.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

AJ Styles defeated by a Gillette razor.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Edge's new intro is sick !


----------



## thorwold

Seth Grimes said:


> It's a shame that they did a draft not long ago, this week would be the perfect time for a draft and send some opponents over for Reigns to feud with. You have Rollins, Lashley, and AJ who all could have a good match with him. Yet everyone is on Raw


If he has both titles he'll be on both shows.


----------



## Seafort

Mainboy said:


> Won’t be able to watch New Day-Sheamus/Holland as I have to return some videotapes.
> 
> View attachment 119771


Dude, be kind. Rewind.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Damn Edge doing part Triple H, part Undertaker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Lol this show is the campy ass wrestling I enjoy. Why TF is Styles bleeding 😂


----------



## cyrus_cesar

Just the match I wanted to see! (AJ got busted open?)


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

thorwold said:


> Did someone take a shot at AJ from the book depository?


----------



## Trophies

Edge with a dope ass entrance.


----------



## Trivette

Good thing this isn't a First Blood match...


----------



## RainmakerV2

Undertaker Jr?


----------



## Paul12907

edge is just a fucking star


----------



## TMTT

Edge brood heel.


----------



## Seth Grimes

What a great visual right there and overall entrance


----------



## RapShepard

Dark Lord Edge is wild lol


----------



## One Shed

FrankenTodd said:


> Damn Edge doing part Triple H, part Undertaker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He needs to spit blood like HHH's water.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Nice of Edge to make sure Triple H's throne didn't go unused this WrestleMania.


----------



## Mystic_King

Edge forgot to pay his electricity bills i see


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Edgertaker


----------



## TMTT

Looks younger.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510797145229737998


----------



## Ham and Egger

Edge... the Infernal King. 👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾


----------



## cyrus_cesar

postmoderno said:


> I certainly picked the wrong night to watch live.


 Likewise. Not the same watching night one the next day


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510796459343597571

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510797145229737998


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Edge legit looks 10 years younger than he did when he first came back. Whatever he's doing is working.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Is Edge gonna be back more often? This and the rumors suggests he's gonna stick around


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Amazing entrance.


----------



## PeepNation08

Edge’s gear looks dope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Edge vs Aleister Black in a "I want my gimmick back" match


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Edge's entrance was sooo cool


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

RainmakerV2 said:


> Undertaker Jr?


----------



## VanillaRice10

Glad Sasha finally got a WM win! Would have preferred it be for a raw or smackdown title but I can’t complain.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Edge vs Aleister Black in a "I want my gimmick back" match


Edge did it first and better


----------



## Whoanma

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Nice of Edge to make sure Triple H's throne didn't go unused this WrestleMania.


Before Cory RhHhodes could break it.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

That Edge entrance was sick.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Edge throwing it back with the purple










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postmoderno

Wish I had timed how long that video package and entrances took. Felt like 15 minutes, almost fell asleep.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510797917451431937

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USCena

Ooooh, they got that woman ref that Edge shouted out out there tonight for the match.


----------



## One Shed

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Edge legit looks 10 years younger than he did when he first came back. Whatever he's doing is working.


Probably drinking the blood of children given that entrance.


----------



## Seafort

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Lol this show is the campy ass wrestling I enjoy. Why TF is Styles bleeding 😂


Just like WM9. Got attacked before the match.


----------



## -XERO-

VanillaRice10 said:


> I’d love to be between a Liv and Rhea sandwich!


Liv would be enough for me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510685149444247555


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Two Sheds said:


> Probably drinking the blood of children given that entrance.


Gangrel has taught him well


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Two Sheds said:


> Probably drinking the blood of children given that entrance.


Titus O'Neill lures them in via his charity work.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

-XERO- said:


> Liv would be enough for me.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510685149444247555
> View attachment 119772


Liv is annoying


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine a four way match with Edge vs Cody vs Taker vs Roman just to see how long all their entrances combined are! LOL


----------



## Seth Grimes

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Liv is annoying


If she wasn't attractive no one would care about her as a wrestler


----------



## VanillaRice10

Mainboy said:


> Won’t be able to watch New Day-Sheamus/Holland as I have to return some videotapes.
> 
> View attachment 119771


It’s not 2000s anymore. Blockbuster is out of business unless you live in Bend.


----------



## FriedTofu

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Liv is annoying


Part of the charm.


----------



## kariverson

I miss The Shield vs Wyatt Family 

R.I.P. Harper


----------



## wwetna1

They literally just kicked out 3 people who were drunk and hit two people … drug him


----------



## Seafort

TMTT said:


> Is that a fake cut?


Bad zit. He popped it hardway before the match.

ECW…ECW…


----------



## Chan Hung

Styles was bleeding very early on


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine a four way match with Edge vs Cody vs Taker vs Roman just to see how long all their entrances combined are! LOL


The entire Night 1 would be the entrances.


----------



## MC

Edge is so good. Look how slow he's wrestling. That's how heels wrestle.


----------



## Seafort

wwetna1 said:


> They literally just kicked out 3 people who were drunk and hit two people … drug him


Good. One reason my wife and I aren’t back in Dallas after going six years ago was because some drunk 25 year old arse clown decided to curse out everyone around him and make a child cry.


----------



## FriedTofu

I cannot unsee Edge as Grimace with the purple gear for some reason.


----------



## Seth Grimes

thorwold said:


> If he has both titles he'll be on both shows.


Sadly what I've heard is that he's gonna unify them, and a new Raw title will be made


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Edge the man behind the slaughter


----------



## PavelGaborik

A little bit slower paced to start then I anticipated.


----------



## Seafort

FriedTofu said:


> I cannot unsee Edge as Grimace with the purple gear for some reason.


----------



## Seafort

GNKenny said:


> Edge the man behind the slaughter


Edge made Slaughter join up with the Iraqi military?! That’s a deep cut!


----------



## La Parka

Seth Grimes said:


> Sadly what I've heard is that he's gonna unify them, and a new Raw title will be made


Will it also have a massive WWE logo on it?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They don't have to have a 5 min video package for every match. Should only be for the main events.


----------



## postmoderno

This match needs much more of a guy doing one move and then nothing happening for a minute.


----------



## Oracle

This has been pretty flat so far genuine snails pace


----------



## USCena

Seafort said:


> Good. One reason my wife and I aren’t back in Dallas after going six years ago was because some drunk 25 year old arse clown decided to curse out everyone around him and make a child cry.


Lol and THAT is your fucking reason??! Glad you don't look the homicide rates of cities...


----------



## Rise

Man I forgot about the new day and Sheamus match, this sucks.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Edges style doesn't always translate well in 2022.


----------



## La Parka

Oracle said:


> This has been pretty flat so far genuine snails pace


AJ cant get it done at mania, its a damn shame.

hes like Tony Romo. When the bright lights are on, its bad news.


----------



## RogueSlayer

Knoxville and Zayn was better than this match


----------



## Dolorian

Seth Grimes said:


> Sadly what I've heard is that he's gonna unify them, and a new Raw title will be made


Oh, where did you hear that?


----------



## troyag93

This so far is a match.......meh


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Im like half paying attention. Its on in the background. There's too much padding in between matches.


----------



## King Gimp

CROSSFACE!


----------



## The One

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Im like half paying attention. Its on in the background. There's too much padding in between matches.


I thought I had ADHD but nope, you feel the same.


----------



## VanillaRice10

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Liv is annoying


Who cares if she’s annoying. Her looks outweighs that!


----------



## RainmakerV2

I appreciate selling but sometimes there's such a thing as TOO MUCH selling.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dolorian said:


> Oh, where did you hear that?


It was reported in a few threads on this forum a month ago I think


----------



## FriedTofu

RainmakerV2 said:


> Edges style doesn't always translate well in 2022.


Dude's old. Can't help it.


----------



## USCena

La Parka said:


> AJ cant get it done at mania, its a damn shame.
> 
> hes like Tony Romo. When the bright lights are on, its bad news.


Him and Cena were fucking amazing at SummerSlam 2016. Mania must be his Achilles heel.


----------



## La Parka

RainmakerV2 said:


> I appreciate selling but sometimes there's such a thing as TOO MUCH selling.


its getting to almost unrealistic like selling at this point.

people recover faster from being struck by a car.


----------



## Seafort

USCena said:


> Lol and THAT is your fucking reason??! Glad you don't look the homicide rates of cities...


No. Not just that. We had to wait two hours on a line with thousands of other people because the bloody ticket scanners would not work. Missed most of the pre show and did not get seated until the first match.

Main event was absolute crap that night too. Never heard boos that loud before. Overall, it wasn’t a great experience. I’ve been to other PPVs (91 RR, 17 RR, 98 NWO, 97 Hardcore Heaven) and that was the worst.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

You all are nuts. This is a great match.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Can AJ still go? I don't watch the WWE more then a handful of times a year, has he really declined this much over the last few years?

Last time I watched WWE regularly dude was unreal...now he looks quite slow.

I'm sure it'll pick up a little at least.


----------



## Mystic_King

AJ Styles match on Wrestlemania has been mediocre mostly. it's sad that his best WM match was against Shane mcMahon


----------



## Seth Grimes

USCena said:


> Him and Cena were fucking amazing at SummerSlam 2016. Mania must be his Achilles heel.


AJ vs Reigns (can't remember the PPV's) had great matches too


----------



## Dolorian

Seth Grimes said:


> It was reported in a few threads on this forum a month ago I think


Ah, didn't catch them.


----------



## Seth Grimes

The crowd are not into this match, it's not bad but you expect a lot out of these two


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mystic_King said:


> AJ Styles match on Wrestlemania has been mediocre mostly. it's sad that his best WM match was against Shane mcMahon


I thought his match against Jericho was pretty damn good.


----------



## Seafort

The One said:


> I thought I had ADHD but nope, you feel the same.


time for a round of Retro Bowl.


----------



## RainmakerV2

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> You all are nuts. This is a great match.



It's fine. I told people not to get their hopes up.


----------



## thorwold

Oracle said:


> This has been pretty flat so far genuine snails pace


It's like an arthouse movie, if they go slowly people think it's art.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

this is a good match, but it's too much on an new japan match for the wwe crowd.


----------



## Oracle

Seth Grimes said:


> The crowd are not into this match, it's not bad but you expect a lot out of these two


I was expecting more from these two its been ok but not what I had in mind


----------



## Dolorian

Seth Grimes said:


> AJ vs Reigns (can't remember the PPV's) had great matches too


Definitely their matches were fantastic both at Payback and Extreme Rules. Would love to see a third one.


----------



## FriedTofu

USCena said:


> Him and Cena were fucking amazing at SummerSlam 2016. Mania must be his Achilles heel.


I think Styles work better with guys that are perceived as working a much slower style than him so the contrast when they either speed things up or slow down is more obvious and cool to see within the same match.


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> Will it also have a massive WWE logo on it?


No more belt. That champ has to get a giant W tattooed on their neck Cody-style.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510797982937059332

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510801127725490179


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Im really enjoying this match


----------



## Serpico Jones

Edge is 50 and Styles is 45. That’s why the match is the way it is.


----------



## postmoderno

Oh good, they're lying down again


----------



## The One

Seafort said:


> time for a round of Retro Bowl.


Good shit.


----------



## Oracle

Serpico Jones said:


> Edge is 50 and Styles is 45. That’s why the match is the way it is.


Stone cold looked faster and quicker than these two ffs


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

PavelGaborik said:


> Can AJ still go? I don't watch the WWE more then a handful of times a year, has he really declined this much over the last few years?
> 
> Last time I watched WWE regularly dude was unreal...now he looks quite slow.
> 
> I'm sure it'll pick up a little at least.


He hasn't had a match I'd call great since maybe 2018. Definitely on the Nakamura style cruise control.


thorwold said:


> It's like an arthouse movie, if they go slowly people think it's art.


Ah shit, I've been found out


----------



## DUSTY 74

.


----------



## Mr316

This match is amazing


----------



## USCena

Seafort said:


> No. Not just that. We had to wait two hours im a line with thousands of other people because the bloody ticket scanners would not work. Missed most of the pre show and did not get seated until the first match.
> 
> Main event was absolute crap that night too. Never heard boos that loud before.


Well 32 did suck unfortunately... I think WWE does not do Manias in Texas that great. 25 and 32 were both rather crappy. Still feels like a dumb reason lol. Though what can I really say? I've only done a few layovers in Houston, plus visits in Brownsville and Harlingen.


----------



## troyag93

Feud didn't have any real build. Dont care who wins this match.


----------



## Lotye Lessard

Serpico Jones said:


> Edge is 50 and Styles is 45. That’s why the match is the way it is.


Styles still looks so young. One can forget his age sometimes.


----------



## VanillaRice10

Styles popped his shoulder back in. Dude is gangster!


----------



## Awareness

Ow.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Edge's faction might be a Segway into a new championship or the big gold belt returning


----------



## King Gimp

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Seth Grimes

Serpico Jones said:


> Edge is 50 and Styles is 45. That’s why the match is the way it is.


And Edge was 49 whilst being in the best match of the year at WM37. It's their choice to do this super slow match


----------



## PavelGaborik

Did they seriously use the worst angle possible for that superplex spot? Jesus.


----------



## Lotye Lessard

It's weird a Styles match with little high flying.


----------



## Oracle

Crowd not even really in to it either


----------



## toontownman

Crazy spot


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Crowd reacting plenty to the big spots. Getting more and more into it as the pace has picked up.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Lotye Lessard said:


> Styles still looks so young. One can forget his age sometimes.


Same as Edge being 50. He could easily pass for being in his 30's


----------



## King Gimp

DAMIAN PRIEST


----------



## thorwold

New New Brood.


----------



## toontownman

It has begun!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

THE GRAND JURY IS FUCKING HERE


----------



## La Parka

Decent match.

Nice to see a Priest and Edge alliance.


----------



## Rise

That was lame. Bad bunny > Damien priest


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lmao what a crock of shit ending to a mediocre match.


----------



## Trophies

Great match.

Edge has a follower!


----------



## Mr316

Very good match but flat ending


----------



## Seth Grimes

Biggest disappoint of the weekend for me, Edge & AJ should be putting on a way better match than that


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

That match was good, could have been better though


----------



## toontownman

Question is. Do we see a club reunion with balor and styles to fight Edges new stable?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Good match but it was never gonna live up to the hype. This isn't 2009.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good match. Not as good as I was expecting, but best match of the night so far. 

Edge faction beginning it looks like?


----------



## Oracle

Fuck man I was pretty underwhelmed disappointing


----------



## FriedTofu

Damien Priest borrowed Roman's gear?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Oh shit is Edge going to have a new Faction!?!?!


----------



## TheGoodCoach

Oooo I like this a lot


----------



## Lady Eastwood

FUCK EDGE

FUCK PRIEST

FUCK WWE


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

that was kind of a let down, but it wasn't bad. It was just way too slow. Cody/Seth is still the best match of the weekend.


----------



## La Parka

Seth Grimes said:


> Biggest disappoint of the weekend for me, Edge & AJ should be putting on a way better match than that


hell in a cell rematch might be better.


----------



## Seth Grimes

toontownman said:


> Question is. Do we see a club reunion with balor and styles to fight Edges new stable?


Please no more Club reunions hahahaha


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

itsbeenawhile said:


> Edge's faction might be a Segway into a new championship or the big gold belt returning


Would be cool, maybe they are going to be like a new Brood


----------



## Lotye Lessard

The match was mediocre, but Priest joining Edge for a new brood/ministry type stable could be very intriguing.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This is some good fucking shit


----------



## Chelsea

Loved the ending. The spear was cool and I'm glad that Priest joined Edge. Great stuff!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510803755268284418


----------



## Mr316

Just me or AJ never really delivered a great live performance at Mania except for his match with Shane?


----------



## Awareness

Hopefully this new stable means they can give Mace/T-Bar something to do.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Oh shit is Edge going to have a new Faction!?!?!


Yes, it was leaked


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Edge's Stable is already better than the House of Black.*


----------



## FrankieDs316

What a fucking match. Edge and Styles had a classic


----------



## Rise

I wonder who else joins edge.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Edge and AJ were never gonna put on a workrate lover's wet dream


----------



## TheMenace

Up next


----------



## Mutant God

All hail new Lord of Darkness, All hail new Ministry of Darkness

If Rhea and Liv are still wearing leather they can join too


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Nearly 80,000 is fucking fantastic.


----------



## Seth Grimes

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Yes, it was leaked


I hate the internet


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Rise said:


> I wonder who else joins edge.


It was already leaked I think the topic is in the RAW section


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

toontownman said:


> Question is. Do we see a club reunion with balor and styles to fight Edges new stable?


I sure hope not.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Hahahahaha night 2 drew more fans. Brock vs Roman the biggest draws of many. And this is coming from a massive Stone Cold mark.


----------



## USCena

THEY FUCKED UP ANNOUCNING THEIR OWN ATTENDENCE???!


----------



## cyrus_cesar

Started slow, built up nicely, but the ending left more to be desired. Also, the incoming Edge faction 😊


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Edge's Stable is already better than the House of Black.*


Priest sucks balls.


----------



## toontownman

Thought the match started at a great pace, just slowed as they got fatigued. The suplex on the apron was crazy and the spear at the end was great. Looking forward to who joins the stable. Ciampa seems a good fit.


----------



## drougfree

Butch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rise

Butch? Lmfao


----------



## American_Nightmare

I for sure thought this was going before the main event as the cool down.


----------



## Mr316

Definitely not feeling night 2 as much as night 1.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Yay, time for a garbage match


----------



## Seth Grimes

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> Edge and AJ were never gonna put on a workrate lover's wet dream


You won't find many workrate fans here, at all. There's a difference between no selling and doing 200 flips thinking it's good, and then the polar opposite do one move then lay down for 10 minutes


----------



## Oracle

Anyway regardless of what they do Night one is the winner by far I think


----------



## King Gimp

LMAO Butch slapping bitches


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Nobody's Butch!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Seafort said:


> No. Not just that. We had to wait two hours on a line with thousands of other people because the bloody ticket scanners would not work. Missed most of the pre show and did not get seated until the first match.
> 
> Main event was absolute crap that night too. Never heard boos that loud before. Overall, it wasn’t a great experience. I’ve been to other PPVs (91 RR, 17 RR, 98 NWO, 97 Hardcore Heaven) and that was the worst.


Did you have hard tickets or were tickets on your phone? I got right in but I must have had hard tix.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mr316 said:


> Definitely not feeling night 2 as much as night 1.


Night 2 has been awful outside of Sami and Knoxville and AJ and Edge


----------



## Awareness

Oh boy, I wonder how Xavier will remind us today how much of a totally c00l geek he is.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Night 2 has been pretty bad after what I thought was a pretty fucking good first night.


----------



## Araragi

Butchamania runnin wild


----------



## Lotye Lessard

First time I see Sheamus' posse (I rarely watch). Already like them


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Going to chalk it up to Edge and AJ not having the best chemistry. There was some good action and the match was well worked. It suffered from what a lot of Roman's matches do, and that is it's just too slow for too long and gets boring. Edge and AJ had good enough selling to still make it good, but the pace didn't pick up enough until too close to the end, and even then it didn't go as far as it could've.

It was actually pretty similar to Cody/Seth from last night in that regard, only Cody and Seth didn't start as well, but ended much better. 

Still, Edge/Priest should be a great team, and hopefully leading to a full on faction.


----------



## cyrus_cesar

To smoke break or not...?


----------



## Rise

Poor big e, he has had many close calls over the years with those dives, hate to see it though.


----------



## FriedTofu

Sheamus is here to save night 2 fellas.


----------



## Mr316

Except for the Knoxville match, this has felt like a Saudi show.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

So tired of the new day


----------



## RainmakerV2

Just pay these dudes under the table if they want Mania pay. This has no business on Mania.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Is that Pete fucking Dunn dressed like a retard?!


----------



## thorwold

Awareness said:


> Oh boy, I wonder how Xavier will remind us today how much of a totally c00l geek he is.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510769763261243397


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Remember when people thought Big E would be facing Lashley for the WWE title at WrestleMania? If it wasn't for his injury, he'd be squaring off with Butch instead.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Night 2 whole not as good as Night 1 has been still a pretty fun show.


----------



## La Parka

PavelGaborik said:


> Is that Pete fucking Dunn dressed like a retard?!


thats BUTCH


----------



## TMTT

Old days match should have been scrapped again.


----------



## Seth Grimes

I am thinking this will be better than we suspect, and so will Austin/Pat. It's gonna be upto Reigns and Bork to put on a banger and save Night 2


----------



## PavelGaborik

La Parka said:


> thats BUTCH


Holy shit this company....


----------



## TMTT

La Parka said:


> thats BUTCH


WWE is going woke.


----------



## Rise

This entire night is all on the two guys who are always pushed as it should be. It’s entirely on them to send the crowd home happy. Put up or shut up time.


----------



## Trophies

thorwold said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510769763261243397


Get that camera ready Brad!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Sheamus and his boys should go over here


----------



## thorwold

Pete Dunne is playing Scrappy Doo.


----------



## USCena

FriedTofu said:


> Sheamus is here to save night 2 fellas.


Are you NOT entertained???!!! lol


----------



## Mystic_King

it's mind boggling Sami vs Knoxville is still best match of the night thus far


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kofi looks weird in a singlet.


----------



## Lotye Lessard

Rise said:


> This entire night is all on the two guys who are always pushed as it should be. It’s entirely on them to send the crowd home happy. Put up or shut up time.


Time to earn that push, aight?


----------



## Whoanma

PavelGaborik said:


> Is that Pete fucking Dunn dressed like a retard?!


From Bruiserweight to… whatever the fork that is.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510804294685102085


----------



## Mr316

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Night 2 whole not as good as Night 1 has been still a pretty fun show.


Meh. Doesn’t feel like Wrestlemania so far tonight.


----------



## La Parka

BUTCH is a feisty little thing


----------



## American_Nightmare

Honestly wish this ended right there.


----------



## RainmakerV2

This is terrible.


----------



## King Gimp

ANGRY LITTLE FELLA


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

The good thing about Butch is that we get to see this useless fuck get buried before he's inevitably released.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why is this on WM? literally no one gives a shit about this match, screams pre show match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Pete Dunne, or I'm sorry, BUTCH:


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510713085211951114


----------



## Seafort

FrankenTodd said:


> Did you have hard tickets or were tickets on your phone? I got right in but I must have had hard tix.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the phone. I was so psyched to go to my first WM, but after two hours of waiting to get in with my wife and son I was a little less than thrilled.









Ticketing mishap wrestling fans stuck outside during WrestleMania


Wrestling lovers who descended upon the AT&T Stadium in Texas for one of the largest WWE events ever had a bit of difficulty getting inside on Sunday.



www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Night 2 definitely will be the weaker night unless these last few matches pull off a miracle. Brock/Roman is going to suck like that nearly always do. McAfee/Theory is uninteresting and this match currently isn't going to be anything worth mentioning.

At this point I'm just hoping for a Rock appearance.


----------



## Rise

Wtf


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Thankfully that's over


----------



## Mainboy

That was quick lol


----------



## Seth Grimes

That was so short wtf?


----------



## Nothing Finer

I haven't watched the Peaky Blinders before, why the fuck is that guy attacking his teammates?


----------



## RainmakerV2

I wish they just would have left it at night 1. What in the God damn fuck.


----------



## mdinca

TMTT said:


> WWE is going woke.


And there it is, the most overused word of the last two years.


----------



## troyag93

Thank god that was quick


----------



## Trophies

Yeah this didn't need to be on Wrestlemania. Had to get New Day on here somehow I guess.


----------



## Awareness

Remember kids, no matter how cool you think you look a manbun will suck all the intimidation out of you.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Lmao BUTCH has the scrappy lil guy gimmick like Jamie Knoble and Kid Kash got.


----------



## PeepNation08

New Day stale af 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu

Sheamus always draw the short straw for this type of matches at Mania. Dude's cursed.


----------



## PavelGaborik

What was even the point of that? 

This literally doesn't even feel like a PPV, it feels like RAW or Smackdown...


----------



## Seafort

Showstopper said:


> Pete Dunne, or I'm sorry, BUTCH:


Sheamus and Butch.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Vince will put Carmella with Butch within the year and call them "Beauty and the Butch"


----------



## cyrus_cesar

Damn, that was quick (Thank God). What was the point of that besides wasting time?


----------



## Soul_Body

What the fuck was that match?


----------



## FrankenTodd

Seafort said:


> I think the phone. I was so psyched to go to my first WM, but after two hours of waiting to get in with my wife and son I was a little less than thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ticketing mishap wrestling fans stuck outside during WrestleMania
> 
> 
> Wrestling lovers who descended upon the AT&T Stadium in Texas for one of the largest WWE events ever had a bit of difficulty getting inside on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


That sucks. Hope you guys got to attend/get to attend a WM without this happening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Mr316 said:


> Meh. Doesn’t feel like Wrestlemania so far tonight.


Oh definitely, there's been some high spots but a little average. Nothing was ever going to top last night. Rock showing up would be great though.


----------



## Mr316

I’d start to be be pissed right now if I only bought tickets for Night 2. 😂


----------



## Seth Grimes

WOAHHHHHHHHH

MY FATHER SAIDDDDDD

WHEN I WAS YOUGNERRRR


----------



## FrankenTodd

Whatevs Cody 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Squash match is all those 5 deserve.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Butch is a great main roster character for Pete Dunne. "Bruiserweight" had a 0% chance of getting over on the main roster


----------



## I drink and I know things

Pete Dunne is a lackey for Sheamus and Ridge Holland? And his name is Butch? WTF?


----------



## SAMCRO

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Night 2 definitely will be the weaker night unless these last few matches pull off a miracle. Brock/Roman is going to suck like that nearly always do. McAfee/Theory is uninteresting and this match currently isn't going to be anything worth mentioning.
> 
> At this point I'm just hoping for a Rock appearance.


Did you notice Rock's mom in the crowd? tells me he's gonna come out after Roman wins and we get the match set for next years WM.


----------



## Seth Grimes

god damn I can't wait to see Cody on Raw


----------



## Mutant God

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Vince will put Carmella with Butch within the year and call them "Beauty and the Butch"


 No I think thats Liv and Rhea


----------



## Seafort

FrankenTodd said:


> That sucks. Hope you guys got to attend/get to attend a WM without this happening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully in the future. Still somewhat surprised that we didn’t go this time. That said it’s a little less crucial when your son grows out of it like mine did between 2016 and now.


----------



## Dolorian

Well at least that ended quickly.


----------



## toontownman

GNKenny said:


> Lmao BUTCH has the scrappy lil guy gimmick like Jamie Knoble and Kid Kash got.


Crash Holly


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## FrankenTodd

SAMCRO said:


> Did you notice Rock's mom in the crowd? tells me he's gonna come out after Roman wins and we get the match set for next years WM.


She is usually at the shows but let’s wait and see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Soul_Body said:


> What the fuck was that match?



Just to get Kofi and Sheamus a Mania payday.


----------



## Magicman38

“Butch is such good shit!!!!”


----------



## DUSTY 74

SEND BUTCH











LET ME ATTAM LET ME ATTAM


----------



## Rise

How old is the weekend wow


----------



## VanillaRice10

cyrus_cesar said:


> To smoke break or not...?


I vape which kinda sucks since I vape inside so I still gotta watch this crap match.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Damn the Weekend. Bring on Kid Rock or Metallica


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seth Grimes

Rise said:


> How old is the weekend wow


32


----------



## TheMenace

PavelGaborik said:


> What was even the point of that?
> 
> This literally doesn't even feel like a PPV, it feels like RAW or Smackdown...


Time crunch; they have to rush 2 matches through to leave enough time for the ME. I understand it, but wish they had planned things out better so they wouldn't have to rush any matches.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They need to go back to 1 night WrestleMania. 1 and done. This feels so watered down. Too many matches I don't care about. Trim the fat.


----------



## Lotye Lessard

Sad that Big vader isn't here for his induction.


----------



## King Gimp

TAKER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth Grimes

FrankenTodd said:


> Damn the Weekend. Bring on Kid Rock or Metallica
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weeknd far better than Kid Rock


----------



## toontownman

Taker milking it now.


----------



## Seafort

I drink and I know things said:


> Pete Dunne is a lackey for Sheamus and Ridge Holland? And his name is Butch? WTF?


He’s the Grover Dill to Sheamus’s Scott Farkus.


----------



## PeepNation08

Kid Rock sucks ass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93

Oh come on this again. Just do Austin vs Pat already


----------



## -XERO-

Mutant God said:


> All hail new Lord of Darkness, All hail new Ministry of Darkness
> 
> If Rhea and Liv are still wearing leather they can join too


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

The Undertaker AGAIN. Really?!


----------



## FrankenTodd

YES GOD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT

mdinca said:


> And there it is, the most overused word of the last two years.


That ideology should be scrapped, somebody tell Hollywood.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

AGAIN?


----------



## JTB33b

The only thing that can save night 2 now is if get a Rock appearance during or after the Main event.


----------



## VanillaRice10

What a waste of Pete Dunne. Butch…seriously. I’d be ashamed if I was him.


----------



## I drink and I know things

That replay of Seth and Cody really made me nostalgic for last night when WWE actually put on a good show.


----------



## PavelGaborik

TheMenace said:


> Time crunch; they have to rush 2 matches through to leave enough time for the ME. I understand it, but wish they had planned things out better so they wouldn't have to rush any matches.


Would it not make more sense to cut one of the 75 recaps from a show mostly everyone watching tonight watched 24 hours ago?


----------



## American_Nightmare

I wish Night 1 they did regular Taker entrance and Night 2 they did American Bad Ass entrance


----------



## Ace

AJ is like the anti HBK at WM.

It's insane his best match at WM was against Shane. Tells you all how about the crap he's given. He never gets out of second gear in his matches.

Only has himself to blame though, he's 0/4 in good WM matches. 4 Dream matches, 4 busts which left fans underwhelmed.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

toontownman said:


> Taker milking it now.


He should milk it while he can.


----------



## toontownman

Taker should be in edges stable tbh.


----------



## Seafort

VanillaRice10 said:


> What a waste of Pete Dunne. Butch…seriously. I’d be ashamed if I was him.


Nah, he’s getting paid and getting to participate in the largest show of the largest company.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Is Taker going to do this again tomorrow on RAW?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> The Undertaker AGAIN. Really?!


He changed my life. I want more motivational quotes right now.


----------



## Trophies

Next gimmick for Taker is Pastor Calaway.,


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Tony Robbins, everybody.


----------



## One Shed

Lotye Lessard said:


> Sad that Big vader isn't here for his induction.


Nikki is going to be sad to hear that.


----------



## Magicman38

Is this a replay of last night?


----------



## PavelGaborik

I can't tell if this is live or a recap from last night? 

I feel like its live but did he not just do this exact thing last night? 

Wtf is going on here


----------



## King Gimp

Two Sheds said:


> Nikki is going to be sad to hear that.


LMAO


----------



## NotGuilty

did they do it again because he was blocked by the excess smoke N1


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

This is live. You can tell because the other inductees were on the stage last night.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Trophies said:


> Next gimmick for Taker is Pastor Calaway.,


Plot twist. Edge and Priest are his new Ministry disciples.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PavelGaborik said:


> I can't tell if this is live or a recap from last night?
> 
> I feel like its live but did he not just do this exact thing last night?
> 
> Wtf is going on here


It's live and yes he did the same thing last night lol


----------



## NotAllThere

I want that suit coat though. Killer


----------



## Dolorian

toontownman said:


> Taker should be in edges stable tbh.


Plot twist: Taker is the one behind the whole thing.


----------



## King Gimp

Taker should join Edge's stable lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol they seriously brought Taker back out again to do the same exact thing he did on night 1 walking to each end of the stage? why? its literally the same people there again, its not like a new crop that didn't get to see him on night 1.


----------



## La Parka

PavelGaborik said:


> I can't tell if this is live or a recap from last night?
> 
> I feel like its live but did he not just do this exact thing last night?
> 
> Wtf is going on here


i legit thought they were showing a replay of last night like they did with everything else.


----------



## FrankenTodd

My guy wants to perform tonight you can see it

Damn getting old. Father Time always wins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT

WWE sure loves replays.


----------



## wwetna1

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> It's live and yes he did the same thing last night lol


It’s live and basically their way of saying boy we wish you didn’t call it quits in the thunder dome so we go let you say goodbye as long as you want


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

See you for your match against Austin at the next Saudi show, Mark.


----------



## Mr316

Taker is so gonna wrestle again. He’s the new Flair. 😂


----------



## Lotye Lessard

Dolorian said:


> Plot twist: Taker is the one behind the whole thing.


He's the higher power


----------



## Seth Grimes

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> They need to go back to 1 night WrestleMania. 1 and done. This feels so watered down. Too many matches I don't care about. Trim the fat.


Just bad booking. 2 main titles in one match, 2 main womens titles on the first day. US and IC titles not even defended or cared about. No huge ladder matches over mid card titles which imo is always a safe bet to get multiple people involved in a lower title. Taker's streak was always a huge spot every Mania until recently and that might never be replaced.


----------



## King Gimp

FrankenTodd said:


> My guy wants to perform tonight you can see it
> 
> Damn getting old. Father Time always wins.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We need that anti-aging technology stat lol


----------



## wwetna1

TMTT said:


> WWE sure loves replays.


They pulled up the whole canvas after the Xavier match and while Taker was out there. So I didn’t know if Xavier or someone bled or something


----------



## FriedTofu

The winner of Night 2 so far is Damien Priest getting paid just to pose.


----------



## Rise

Everyone knows taker will be back for that Saudi money. Quit milking it.


----------



## Seth Grimes

JTB33b said:


> The only thing that can save night 2 now is if get a Rock appearance during or after the Main event.


Sadly it's too late imo, even with that the afterthought would be "bad night with great main event"


----------



## troyag93

We had 2 commercial breaks for that


----------



## toontownman

Dolorian said:


> Plot twist: Taker is the one behind the whole thing.


----------



## Awareness

You can see in Undertaker's eyes that he'd do anything to walk down that aisle a few more times.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

YELLOWSTONE!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> See you for your match against Austin at the next Saudi show, Mark.


Im convinced the Saudis would pay millions to watch Undertaker hold Austin in a headlock for 20 mins.


----------



## La Parka

yellowstone has some shitty acting, god damn.


----------



## toontownman

toontownman said:


>


One more time..


----------



## Mr316

Awareness said:


> You can see in Undertaker's eyes that he'd do anything to walk down that aisle a few more times.


100%.


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh thats cool to see Jefferson White, love him on Yellowstone.


----------



## FrankenTodd

34? Bitch looks 49


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

toontownman said:


>


ah sunofabitch!


----------



## Seafort

toontownman said:


> Taker should be in edges stable tbh.


He would make for a great Higher Power. Or at least the Merlin to Edge’s King Arthur. Or the Palpatine to Edge’s Vader.


----------



## Godlike13

This is has been rough so far.


----------



## Mr316

Taker is gonna be 98 and still show up in a wheelchair. He loves this business way too much.


----------



## NotGuilty

Taker should just have his headset mic and walk around the ring during the rest of the matches giving them motivational comments


----------



## I drink and I know things

In 4th grade, I convinced a dumb kid in my class named Jimmy that Undertaker was my uncle. I gave full descriptions of how he would slowly walk up my family driveway at Thanksgiving, and how he wore the black getup all the time, and how Paul Bearer attended all family functions as well…with the urn.


----------



## Oracle

Theory better fucking win


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

McAfee's 34?! Tough paper round.


----------



## One Shed

Rise said:


> Everyone knows taker will be back for that Saudi money. Quit milking it.


"Now, let me tell all you fine Saudi folks about my mental moves and Jesus."

We never see Taker again.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Is Taker going to do this again tomorrow on RAW?


Tbf it's for the live Texan crowd that might wanna see Taker live. A bunch of them will tell others that they got to see him in the flesh because of that


----------



## SAMCRO

Taker only said "Never say never" at the HOF to leave room to return for that Saudi blood money.


----------



## Mr316

SAMCRO said:


> Lol they seriously brought Taker back out again to do the same exact thing he did on night 1 walking to each end of the stage? why? its literally the same people there again, its not like a new crop that didn't get to see him on night 1.


Some people actually only bought tickets for night 2.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Awareness

Dolorian said:


> Plot twist: Taker is the one behind the whole thing.


He is going to start ritualistically offing midcarders to steal their youth like Shang Tsung.


----------



## Mr316

The Mac Daddy is here!


----------



## Lotye Lessard

Awareness said:


> He is going to start ritualistically offing midcarders to steal their youth like Shang Tsung.


He has the ponytail down at least


----------



## FrankenTodd

Awareness said:


> You can see in Undertaker's eyes that he'd do anything to walk down that aisle a few more times.


I thought for a second he was about to. He kept eyeing the ramp.I’m diehard but in the end want him to retire while he can walk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dolorian said:


> Plot twist: Taker is the one behind the whole thing.


Actually a good idea having Taker be in that role


----------



## Mr316

Stone Cold is gonna show up in this match.


----------



## Seafort

Mr316 said:


> Taker is gonna be 98 and still show up in a wheelchair. He loves this business way too much.


Mech suit. Although given the gimmick, it will
Probably be a Giger-esque mech suit.


----------



## Seth Grimes

CAUSE YOU'VE GOT, NO CHANCE, NO CHANCE IN HELLLLL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## SAMCRO

Mr316 said:


> Some people actually only bought tickets for night 2.


LOL i bet they're mad. Night 1 was great, night 2 has been the shits showing the highlights of how good night 1 was while they gotta sit through shit like Sheamus and Ridge vs New Day and a womens clustferuck tag match.


----------



## USCena

2 crappy matches back to back huh? Why couldn't they do one of the women's main championship matches on tonight? I don't care which one, I just honestly do not care about all these jobbers now (ND, Sheamus' table, Pat, Theory). Is Theory supposed to lead to another Bastard Son angles like in 2007?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Stone Cold is definitely giving Vince one last Stunner ain't he


----------



## Seth Grimes

I want Stone Cold out there to stand face to face with Vince, come on!


----------



## TMTT

We just need The Rock to show up after the main event. Austin, HHH, Vince, The Rock all at Wrestlemania 38.


----------



## Lotye Lessard

Vinny mac's theme never gets old.


----------



## Trophies

When I was younger I used to think the chairman was literally in charge of the chairs lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Vince looking good for 76


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I drink and I know things said:


> In 4th grade, I convinced a dumb kid in my class named Jimmy that Undertaker was my uncle. I gave full descriptions of how he would slowly walk up my family driveway at Thanksgiving, and how he wore the black getup all the time, and how Paul Bearer attended all family functions as well…with the urn.


What if I told you my name is Jimmy?


----------



## -XERO-

😏😏😏 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510808603598467089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510807133113122816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510803672724393986


----------



## Oracle

Vince can hardly walk


----------



## Lotye Lessard

Trophies said:


> When I was younger I used to think the chairman was literally in charge of the chairs lol


La Parka in WCW definitely was.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I never thought I’d say this but I’m here for Austin Theory 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rise

I like how reigns is really theory but they just decided to make a gimmick out of it.


----------



## Mr316

SAMCRO said:


> LOL i bet they're mad. Night 1 was great, night 2 has been the shits showing the highlights of how good night 1 was while they gotta sit through shit like Sheamus and Ridge vs New Day and a womens clustferuck tag match.


I’d really feel like shit if I only had tickets for night 2 😂


----------



## One Shed

Trophies said:


> When I was younger I used to think the chairman was literally in charge of the chairs lol


Well, La Parka was


----------



## SAMCRO

Theory needs a new theme bad, i can't even make out the lyrics in his theme.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

I mean Jinder Mahal was a world champion once...


----------



## AEW on TNT

Why did Vince say future Universal ?

WWE title merging into this after unification LMAO


----------



## Lotye Lessard

Theory's gear reminds me of TJ Perkins.


----------



## Mystic_King

Can't believe Austion theory and Dominik are same age but really far apart in terms of charisma and ring performance


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Theory for some reason reminds me of a low budget miz. Forced charisma, average in the ring, bring generic gear. They would be good as a team me thinks.


----------



## Mainboy

Seven Nation Army yassssss


----------



## Seth Grimes

We need an Austin Theory vs Shane O Mac match, winner gets to be son to Vince, and step brother to hornswoggle


----------



## Paul12907

Fucking tune toget the crowd hyped for Pat, seven nation army is a banger


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

SEVEN NATION ARMY


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Pat with the sexy Cowgirls, WINNING


----------



## thorwold

If only Pat had Pat on commentary to call his own entrance.


----------



## Dolorian

Oh the cheerleaders are back.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awareness

Why can't these be our divas of today?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Dolorian said:


> Oh the cheerleaders are back.


Not complaining they're hot


----------



## TMTT

No ring gear.


----------



## SAMCRO

Mr316 said:


> I’d really feel like shit if I only had tickets for night 2 😂


Lol yeah night 1 you had Cody return and he and Seth had an amazing match, you had Becky and Bianca put on an amazing match, you had Stone Cold return for another match and actually took some bumps and had a full match. I mean aside from Edge vs AJ theres been nothing good happen.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Pat has a lot of fans it seems, guessing from his previous career?


----------



## Magicman38

I have zero interest in Pat McAfee wrestling


----------



## thorwold

USCena said:


> 2 crappy matches back to back huh? Why couldn't they do one of the women's main championship matches on tonight? I don't care which one, I just honestly do not care about all these jobbers now (ND, Sheamus' table, Pat, Theory). Is Theory supposed to lead to another Bastard Son angles like in 2007?


McAfee is great at this.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Pat McAfee going for the Omos look.


----------



## Chan Hung

thorwold said:


> If only Pat had Pat on commentary to call his own entrance.


He should have come out to headphones announcing himself lol. 

Pat doesn't look like he should be coming out with Cowboys Cheerleaders lol


----------



## Oracle

If you wanna wrestle actually looks like a wrestler and not some jabroni off the streets.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Pat coming out in an old tank top and old pants with a rip in them? seriously? he couldn't get some kind of gear?


----------



## Chan Hung

When is Brock fighting?


----------



## FrankenTodd

Paul12907 said:


> Fucking tune toget the crowd hyped for Pat, seven nation army is a banger


I was shocked at his ovation at Smackdown Friday. He’s over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockOfJericho

Austin Theory looks like a junkie who would do gay porn to get drugs.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Great entrance from Pat and the crowd in behind him, this could be a great match


----------



## Chan Hung

Pat came out as casual as fuck lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Chan Hung

RockOfJericho said:


> Austin Theory looks like a junkie who would do gay porn to get drugs.


I cant stand his horse smile lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

FrankenTodd said:


> I was shocked at his ovation at Smackdown Friday. He’s over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's because there's nothing fake about him.


----------



## TMTT

Use that gold chain to your advantage.


----------



## TheMenace

I don't get the logic of having Knoxville and McAfee go on the same night.


----------



## Awareness

McAfee not taking off the gold chain and warning the referee if something happens to the chain then something happens to them is such a missed Scott Hall homage opportunity.


----------



## One Shed

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Pat coming out in an old tank top and old pants with a rip in them? seriously? he couldn't get some kind of gear?


Maybe he is going for the "Kenny Omega outfit"


----------



## TMTT

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Pat is no Al.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Bit of a fantasy prediction here, but Theory gets help from Vince to win, and Stone Cold comes out to stunner Theory because of it


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Is McAfee's finisher the "Anti Virus"


----------



## FrankenTodd

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


I played high school football.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rise

Pat has to win and then be extra hyped to call the last match.


----------



## thorwold

There's no excuse for Cole and Byron to suck right now without the boss yelling in their ear.


----------



## King Gimp

Why does Vince look like a squirrel with nuts in his mouth


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TMTT said:


> Pat is no Al.


No one is


----------



## PavelGaborik

RockOfJericho said:


> Austin Theory looks like a junkie who would do gay porn to get drugs.


It looks like he was meant to be attractive but something went terribly, terribly wrong during the birthing process. 

His weird ass facial hair doesn't help.


----------



## Mainboy

So we could have

Bron, Theory, Stevenson, Riddle, McAfee going forward


----------



## Mystic_King

Let me guess someone gonna throw at Vince and then he will ruin the match. call it now


----------



## Oracle

Rise said:


> Pat has to win and then be extra hyped to call the last match.


You can't have a celebrity go over one of your fastest rising young stars


----------



## Chan Hung

Keith Lee? lol


----------



## Seth Grimes

The crowd are more into this than any other match so far, fucking hell lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Pat McAfee has mega star potential


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Theory getting a reaction for the first time ever, good to see.


----------



## TMTT

Pat is wearing glitter.


----------



## FriedTofu

Crowds is more into this than the edge/AJ match hahaha. Seven nation army is a cheat code anthem.


----------



## Lotye Lessard

Good heeling by Theory


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Pat McAfee carried and outshone Adam Cole in their feud in NXT, this guy is a fucking star.


----------



## Awareness

Let's be real, Vince is into this because he wants McAfee in the X... F... L!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Pat McAfee carried and outshone Adam Cole in their feud in NXT, this guy is a fucking star.


He has mega star potential


----------



## Dolorian

Liking how Cole is rooting for Pat on commentary.


----------



## SAMCRO

At least when Pat faced Adam Cole he had kneepads and shorts, looked like a little bit of actual gear









But for WM he he just wears his clothes he had on announcing just took his jacket off. Come on dude you look like a fan who got up from the crowd and got to have a match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Awareness said:


> Let's be real, Vince is into this because he wants McAfee in the X... F... L!


Vince doesn't own the XFL anymore


----------



## reamstyles

WWE want us to forget that Mcaffee had a rivalry with Adam Cole?


----------



## Scholes18

That fat guy in the blue shirt really hates Austin theory.


----------



## Seth Grimes

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Pat McAfee has mega star potential


Austin Theory a genuinely good hateable heel, Vince is involved (greatest heel of all time imo), and Pat is a genuine guy who has an obvious real passion for it all. Comes out to an easy song to sing along to and you end up with a fun match


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PAT is the goat 😂


----------



## USCena

Wow, really singing the 7 Nation Army chorus copying "Ohhh Enzo Amore" and singing Shinsuke's theme here crowd?


----------



## RogueSlayer

Stone Cold McAfee


----------



## VanillaRice10

Pat is actually pretty smooth in the ring!


----------



## Chan Hung

YES he is CALLING his own match! LOL


----------



## Shaun_27

"Oh my"


----------



## Mr316

Vince is watching this and thinking…”I might have my new mega star with McAfee”.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Wow Theory's hands just took a beating off of that announce table. 

I hope he's ok.


----------



## FriedTofu

thorwold said:


> If only Pat had Pat on commentary to call his own entrance.


Haha he called his own match.


----------



## I drink and I know things

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> What if I told you my name is Jimmy?


Were you the only kid to get sent home for having lice during a lice check in 1st grade? Were you also the only kid who didn’t know how to swim at that birthday party in 6th grade? If you answer either “no”, it isn’t you. Also, did you wear a Seattle Supersonics Starter jacket? Did you have a rat tail? Was your mom a lunch lady at your elementary school?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## TMTT

Vince hates himself for booking this shit.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

McAfee is so over.


----------



## Chan Hung

McAfee is over as fuck here lol. He should just leave the announce booth


----------



## FrankenTodd

TMTT said:


> Vince hates himself for booking this shit.


I think he’s genuinely proud and doesn’t give a fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Lotye Lessard

McAfee has charisma that some wrestlers would kill for.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Uh oh, Pat did a flip. He's gonna be hated by the 'anti' smarks now.


----------



## Chan Hung

Pat reminds me of Shane O Mac


----------



## reamstyles

Guy who has the look vs guy popualr with casuals


----------



## Mr316

McAfee stealing the fucking show


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Pat is soooo over it's insane lol


----------



## Awareness

Damn, nice athleticism.


----------



## SAMCRO

Theory needs to go back to his look he has on 2K22









The poofy combed back hair and goatee look so odd.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Pat can move lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Fucking hell! PAT IS AWESOME~!


----------



## thorwold

They going to have to put a lot of video packages after this to give Roman and Brock a chance.


----------



## Dolorian

Oh, nice.


----------



## Lotye Lessard

That was actually pretty impressive.


----------



## King Gimp

HOLY FUCK


----------



## reamstyles

TMTT said:


> Vince hates himself for booking this shit.


Opposite who says he is out of touch


----------



## TMTT

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Pat can move lol


He is no Omos.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

The crowd is hot as hell for this match. Pat is over.


----------



## sbuch

Why did pat wear normal clothes lol


----------



## PeepNation08

That was some Shelton Benjamin shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This is fucking amazing hahaha


----------



## Seth Grimes

Damn Pat looked great right there!


----------



## FriedTofu

Theory with that 2nd bounce off the matt for the sell. LOL


----------



## PavelGaborik

Pat is a lot more athletic then one would expect.


----------



## Sad Panda

Pat McAfee is a fucking star.


----------



## Chan Hung

Pat is fucking making this gold


----------



## Mr316

DAT pop 😂😂😂


----------



## Oracle

This is the best match of the fucking night


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mr316 said:


> DAT pop 😂😂😂


Pat and Theory are stealing the show


----------



## SAMCRO

Theory should've won this, does absolutely nothing to have a commentator beat your future star, while he's gonna go back to sitting at the announce booth.


----------



## Mainboy

Get him fucking pushed


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

LETS GO PAT!


----------



## La Parka

fun match, theory coulda used the W.


----------



## Trophies

Pat wins!


----------



## sbuch

No Way lmao


----------



## FriedTofu

THE MOST DEVASTING MOVE OF ALL TIME THE ROLL UP!


----------



## Seth Grimes

Wrong winner but so far the most fun match


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

You know what? Let him wrestle. He can talk, he can move and is over.


----------



## PeepNation08

Pat had a better Mania match than Charlotte lmaoooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kinda gay


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Get McAfee as a full time superstar, he's so fucking good.


----------



## PavelGaborik

An announcer just had the best match of the night. 

Jesus Christ.


----------



## TMTT

Logan, Knoxville and Pat over.


----------



## Oracle

Wrong winner


----------



## NyQuil

Pat is so fucking over.


----------



## Blonde

McAfee wrestling was such a fucking turn on


----------



## Godlike13

Backflip was impressive.


----------



## One Shed

At least he did not wrestle Vince.


----------



## drougfree

lmao theory is such a geek


----------



## USCena

Oh, Pat won in a cheeky style instead of actually putting away theory? Just screams a fluke win.


----------



## Chan Hung

That was fun! Shocked Vince put over McAfee over Vince's love crush lol.

Great shit pal!


----------



## Trophies

Cole and McAfee...the only broadcast team in history undefeated at Wrestlemania.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I wasn't expecting McAfee on of the biggest pops of the weekend. This crowd loves him.


----------



## promoter2003

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Pat is soooo over it's insane lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510814131716304904


----------



## Lotye Lessard

Vince looking like Palpatine with a wig.


----------



## troyag93

SAMCRO said:


> Theory should've won this, does absolutely nothing to have a commentator beat your future star, while he's gonna go back to sitting at the announce booth.


He’s a nice mic carder. Nothing more


----------



## Mr316

Vince you crazy bastard 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd

GET IT VINCE[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

OH COME ON GET VINCE IN THERE


----------



## King Gimp

VINNIE MAC


----------



## FrankenTodd

Vince


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

LET'S GO VINCE


----------



## Serpico Jones

Oh shit!


----------



## LPPrince

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510814037285740555


----------



## Seth Grimes

BEAT HIS ASS VINCE!


----------



## Mr316

OMG 😂


----------



## SAMCRO

troyag93 said:


> He’s a nice mic carder. Nothing more


Yeah thats why Vince has made him his protégé.....


----------



## drougfree

vince you such freak


----------



## RainmakerV2

What the fuckkkkkkk I'm gay?


----------



## Awareness

Lmao I love this.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Same gear lol


----------



## promoter2003

Lotye Lessard said:


> Vince looking like Palpatine with a wig.


Looking like a wax figure lol.


----------



## kariverson

That wasn't bad! Cool match.


----------



## RogueSlayer

McMahon McAfee can be the new Austin McMahon


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

VINCE IS JACKED


----------



## FriedTofu

Matching outfits haha


----------



## King Gimp

VINCE LET'S GOOOOOOOO


----------



## La Parka

Two Sheds said:


> At least he did not wrestle Vince.


way to go


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Vince is the fucking GOAT LMFAOOO he looks incredible


----------



## thorwold

They couldn't just leave it alone...


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

BRING IN AUSTIN


----------



## VanillaRice10

Pat has charisma that only a handful of WWE current stars have.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Please tell me Austin shows up


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

Meltzer wasn't wrong


----------



## TMTT

Wifebeaters


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

vince is jacked for a 76 year old


----------



## Mr316

Vince is insane! 😂


----------



## troyag93

Let’s go!!!


----------



## Paul12907

Mcafee the workhorse pulling double duty lol


----------



## USCena

Lol Vince no longer buff as he used to be 5 years ago.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Bonus match!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

TONY KHAN IS TREMBLING RN! LMAOOOO


----------



## FrankenTodd

Vince , Ozzy, Keith Richards

Protect them at all cost.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## American_Nightmare

Fuck it, get Austin out here


----------



## promoter2003

Whoanma said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510814924418789379


----------



## thorwold

glass has got to break right about now.


----------



## Seth Grimes

The Glass shatter is coming lads!!!


----------



## Blonde

Pat should main event Wrestlemania Hollywood 😍


----------



## Chan Hung

This is fun


----------



## Trophies

lol Pat jumping into these clotheslines


----------



## kariverson

Vince is glowing! He loves this


----------



## Bosnian21

Meltzer was right all along 💀


----------



## Chan Hung

BRING BACK AUSTIN LOL


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol McAfee beats Theory now gets owned by an old man. Could you make Theory look worse?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

USCena said:


> Lol Vince no longer buff as he used to be 5 years ago.


he looks incredible for his age are u serious lol


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Former NFL player getting his ass whooped by a man in his 70s


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Tony Khan wishes he could do this


----------



## TheMenace

I guess the story of this WM will be all the one-off performers stealing the show while the regular performers from the actual roster underdelivered. That said, let's see how the ME goes.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Imagine having to sell for a 70 year old


----------



## NyQuil

If the glass breaks...


----------



## Ameer Patel

USCena said:


> Lol Vince no longer buff as he used to be 5 years ago.


Probs off the juice at his age, still looks incredible for his age tho -looks better than people half his age


----------



## RockOfJericho

We need Stone Cold


----------



## Lotye Lessard

I am sports entertained now.


----------



## TMTT

Vince is going over.


----------



## troyag93

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah thats why Vince has made him his protégé.....


So was Drew McIntyre


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Mr316

Austin incoming for sure


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

You can't tell me Vince isn't roided up.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Austin has got to come out


----------



## SAMCRO

troyag93 said:


> So was Drew McIntyre


And Drew fucked it up, he underperformed. But he had the potential in him and became the top guy in the company for a time.


----------



## troyag93

Stone Cold should come out and stun Vince to help Pat


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Austin please


----------



## drougfree

Vince vs Austin WM 39 one more time pls


----------



## Mystic_King

Austin better came out isn't he?


----------



## Magicman38

When you realize that guys who never wrestled like Logan Paul and Pat Mcafee are significantly better than full time guys like the Miz and Sheamus.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

XFL XFL


----------



## FrankenTodd

Legend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Here Comes The Money (maybe)?


----------



## Seth Grimes

Magicman38 said:


> When you realize that guys who never wrestled like Logan Paul and Pat Mcafee are significantly better than full time guys like the Miz and Sheamus.


You can't teach charisma


----------



## FriedTofu

Pat selling more for 76 years old Vince than Theory is funny as hell.


----------



## DUSTY 74

HERE COMES THE MONEY


----------



## pissedoffskies66

Glass shattering ANY MINUTE NOW...


----------



## USCena

Did VeerMan debut last night by chance? I swear there's got to be a play on words between VeerMan, MeeekMaahhhann, and McMahon...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

a 900 year old vince mcmahon is more intimidating than adam cole.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## RainmakerV2

..I'm not sure I get it.


----------



## TMTT

I was right.


----------



## Mainboy




----------



## thorwold

How bad does Austin Theory look right about now?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

VINNIE MAC STILL GOT IT


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Is that a tricep or a tumor?


----------



## King Gimp

LOL WTF WAS THAT JERKFEST?


----------



## La Parka




----------



## Araragi

Vince doing the Orange Cassidy kicks


----------



## NyQuil

All that shit and no Austin?


----------



## Trophies

Undefeated streak didn't last long lol


----------



## God Movement

Austin Theory and Vince are two damn crooks.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

LOL hilarious


----------



## Shaun_27

GOAT Vinny Mac.

Finally gets a win at his creation! The Streak is over!


----------



## FrankenTodd

I’d like to thank Mr McMahon for making this all possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT

Vince would beat Theory easily.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Pat getting embarrassed by a 76 year old lol


----------



## Oracle

That was the best stuff of the entire night


----------



## SAMCRO

Does Vince think this has helped Theory?


----------



## Dolorian

Vince will betray Theory, no?


----------



## RainmakerV2

La Parka said:


>



Very appropriate.


----------



## NotGuilty

Their wasting so much time on this crap


----------



## promoter2003

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510816139995193349


----------



## Oracle

Theory is gonna be a fucking star


----------



## FrankenTodd

Oh shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Vince to buy, then book himself to win the AEW Championship for his 100th birthday.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

YES YES YES HOLY FUCK ITS FUCKING AUSTIN


----------



## Trophies

HERE WE GO


----------



## Mainboy

Yasssss


----------



## TMTT

Getting those young stars over.


----------



## King Gimp

STONE COLD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Vince has much smaller arms than he used to, but they’re still bigger than mine have ever been. AUSTIN!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

lol YES AUSTIN!


----------



## Whoanma

OH HELL YEAH!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

YESSSS


----------



## pissedoffskies66

FINALLY!!!


----------



## Awareness

LOL YES


----------



## Seth Grimes

LET'S. FUCKING. GET. IT!


----------



## drougfree

the battle of the grandpas!!!


----------



## sbuch

Let's go!!!


----------



## DUD

Well the glass shattering woke me up.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Vince reacted to the wrong theme lol


----------



## Seafort

My wife watching McMahon enter the ring: “I’m uncomfortable with this.”


----------



## Mr316

Austin stealing the show again!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

AUSTIN - MCMAHON? YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## USCena

THANK FUCKING GOD!! Tired of that snoozefest. SCSA motherfuckers!!!


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Knee braces, so Owens won't have the last match vs Austin after all.


----------



## Paul12907

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Vince reacted to the wrong theme lol


Yah lol he didn't recognise theorys theme AHAHAHAHAHAHAH THAT STUNNER


----------



## Trophies

Lmao that stunner sell.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Brilliant sell from Theory!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

AUSTIN VS MCMAHON PLEASE


----------



## BlueEyedDevil




----------



## BestInTheWorld312

HAHAHAHAHA I FUCKING LOVE YOU VINCE


----------



## NotAllThere

I pity Roman and Brock coming out after this


----------



## pissedoffskies66

That FUCKING Stunner sell!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sells with a 6 foot jump


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Theory sold that Stunner like HBK selling for Hogan.


----------



## RockOfJericho

Best Stunner sell ever lol


----------



## FriedTofu

First we had Gable on Gable violence and now Austin on Austin violence. WHY?


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

Well Theory definitely outsold Hall there with that stunner. Lol


----------



## Paul12907

ONE MORE MATCH


----------



## thorwold

VINCE BOTCH


----------



## Dolorian

Seth Grimes said:


> Brilliant sell from Theory!


He really does a great job selling in general.


----------



## La Parka

that was kinda sad


----------



## RainmakerV2

Vince WRFTF


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## LPPrince

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510816711745880064


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Oh man, that Vince botch. YIKES.


----------



## TheMenace

Add Austin & Rock to the ME. Because aw hell why not.


----------



## Error_404

Awful sell by Vince but what a moment


----------



## One Shed

Worst stunner of all time haha. Vince forgot how to do it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Night 2 has been fucking saved with this last half an hour


----------



## Prosper

Lmao how embarrassing


----------



## TMTT

Worst stunner ever.


----------



## King Gimp

NICE BOTCH DUMBASS


----------



## God Movement

Vince tried to get away, but one last time for the road.


----------



## Mr316

Poor Vince struggled taking the stunner. 😂


----------



## FriedTofu

Haha Vince legs were shot and couldn't sell it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

VINCE ROFL


----------



## Chan Hung

Bring Back Austin Part Time please! LOL


----------



## Trophies

Austin fucking dying laughing lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Stone Cold is cracking the fuck up because he knows how that looked hahahah BYE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

So close, and Vince botched BIG TIME.


----------



## pissedoffskies66

Oof, Vince's sell.

"Vince's trying to get away!"


----------



## Seth Grimes

La Parka said:


> that was kinda sad


Age is gonna come for us all, and if we're not dead by his age we'll be far more frail than even Vince


----------



## Lotye Lessard

Vince will be fining himself tonight for ruining the segment.


----------



## Shaun_27

🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Cooper09

Vince botching just about everything in that entire segment.


----------



## Oracle

hahahahahahahah


----------



## La Parka

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Night 2 has been fucking saved with this last half an hour


i usually agree with ya takes but night 2 has been HOT GARBAGE


----------



## sbuch

McMahon always took the stunner sloppily


----------



## RockOfJericho

Might be the last time we ever see that. Vince looking frail to me.


----------



## NotGuilty

I never thought I’d see a stunner worse than JR’s on Coach but here after so many years I stand corrected.


----------



## USCena

Holy shit! Who has sold the stunner worse at this point? Trump, Linda, or Vince (tonight)???!! Piss ass stunner, dammit!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

This shit is trash bruh wtf


----------



## pissedoffskies66

DON'T trust the Rattlesnake, Pat!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Did Vince tear both quads again?


----------



## Blonde

Magicman38 said:


> When you realize that guys who never wrestled like Logan Paul and Pat Mcafee are significantly better than full time guys like the Miz and Sheamus.


I really hope Pat decides to become a full time wrestler


----------



## Mystic_King

What's the point was that? It doesn't help anyone. it made Austin theory look patethic and also made Pat look pathetic got beaten up by 76 years old man

should made Austin theory won by cheating with help from McMahon


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Paul12907 said:


> ONE MORE MATCH


Of course...


----------



## RainmakerV2

Austin had the perfect ending last night. This was just...unnecessary.


----------



## Magicman38

Vince is 76. It’s amazing that he even got into the ring-let alone try to take a Stunner


----------



## Godlike13

They should probably just end the show now lol.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Jesus, that was sad.


----------



## promoter2003

pissedoffskies66 said:


> That FUCKING Stunner sell!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510816980894470145


thorwold said:


> VINCE BOTCH


----------



## Chan Hung

This whole segment was bad ass!


----------



## Godlike13

Good beer sell.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

La Parka said:


> i usually agree with ya takes but night 2 has been HOT GARBAGE


I didn't say it wasn't, it's been trash. This last half an hour alone has made it worth it though.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

McAfee could throw Austin beer


----------



## Paul12907

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Of course...


I'm a Newcastle United fan so this has way more relevence than you probably realise


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

See you in Saudi, Steve.


----------



## NyQuil

McAfee and Theory selling the stunner.


----------



## TheGoodCoach

What an all around amazing segment

Hysterical


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Stone Cold makes everything fucking worth it


----------



## God Movement

DTA.


----------



## DUD

Austin's Outta Control.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Austin is forever the goat


----------



## Awareness

I could watch Austin stun the whole fuckin' roster for 3 hours.


----------



## Trophies

McAfee has been waiting his entire life to sell a stunner.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Stunner all day all night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

No one ever learns. If Stone Cold invites you to drink beer you're getting stunned.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That segment was such a roller-coaster of highs and lows.


----------



## Dolorian

Botched stunner aside it was surreal seeing that moment with Austin and Vince.


----------



## Paul12907

LOL MACAFEE STILL DRINKING ON THE FLOOR


----------



## Chan Hung

I want Austin back now. 

This whole segment woke everyone up! Good shit pal!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Not sure why they're gassing the crowd out right before the main event...but uh...okay.


----------



## Magicman38

Pat drinking the beer on the ground was hilarious.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

HAHAHAH Dude this is the most fucking cluster fuck amazing thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Blonde

McAfee is the star of night 2


----------



## pissedoffskies66

Pat's a fucking GOAT


----------



## Sad Panda

So.. is Pat McAfee the most over person in wrestling right now? Holy shit!


----------



## wwetna1

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> No one ever learns. If Stone Cold invites you to drink beer you're getting stunned.


I can’t think of who he hasn’t stunned besides Rock when Rock got him first


----------



## LPPrince

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510817734564712455


----------



## RapShepard

You got a 10 minute video package to grab a smoke and more drinks


----------



## troyag93

Crowd going to be dead for the main event


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> Not sure why they're gassing the crowd out right before the main event...but uh...okay.


This could have ended Night 2! LOL


----------



## TheGuiminator

Wrestlemania 38 has been great so far

If the Brock/Roman match is as good as their WM31 match AND Rock makes an appearance, this show will go down as one of the best Wrestlemania ever


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Definitely the best part of Night 2; whether that's a good thing or a bad thing..


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Triple H, Taker, Vince then Austin tonight. Just need The Rock now.


----------



## sbuch

Rock has to show up at the end


----------



## Mystic_King

oh great another 10 minutes video package to give them time to clean the ring from all those beers


----------



## troyag93

RapShepard said:


> You got a 10 minute video package to grab a smoke and more drinks


Another 20 for Roman’s entrance. That’s a long ramp


----------



## FrankenTodd

SCSA and his direct deposit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Sad Panda said:


> So.. is Pat McAfee the most over person in wrestling right now? Holy shit!


He needs to just wrestle. He's the modern day Shane o Mac minus the McMahon name, etc.


----------



## NotAllThere

Austin laughing his ass off at the ridiculousness of the whole thing. It was just fun. I know I was entertained as hell, Who gives a shit if was the worst stunner of all time.


----------



## Seth Grimes

People mocking Vince who is 76, when the guy likely just put himself in a shit tonne of pain for our entertainment


----------



## -XERO-

LPPrince said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510817734564712455












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510817876130807813


----------



## RogueSlayer

Fuck off Vince you senile old fuck for burying McAfee


----------



## TMTT

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Triple H, Taker, Vince then Austin tonight. Just need The Rock now.


These moments are awesome, but what they are going to do when they can't rely on these guys.


----------



## KingofKings1524

The pop in here for Austin was deafening. What a moment.


----------



## elo

My jaws are saw from laughing too hard.

Vince, stop taking spots man......and get some damn sleep, your eyes can barely open anymore.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Glad I stuck around for more Austin!

Don't care for the Main Event so I'm out now. 

Enjoy ya'll


----------



## La Parka

FrankenTodd said:


> SCSA and his direct deposit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotGuilty

Here comes the moneyy


----------



## FriedTofu

NotAllThere said:


> Austin laughing his ass off at the ridiculousness of the whole thing. It was just fun. I know I was entertained as hell, Who gives a shit if was the worst stunner of all time.


I think he was laughing his ass off over Vince's botch. They are going to rib him over it for sure.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Call me souless but I wasn't entertained by that at all. I love Austin but I didn't need to see that.


----------



## VanillaRice10

Theory with the best stunner sell of all time! Up there with Rock and Scott Hall.


----------



## SAMCRO

Well Vince officially topped his first Stunner sell, jesus christ without a doubt the worst Stunner of all time.


----------



## jds49ers

TMTT said:


> These moments are awesome, but what they are going to do when they can't rely on these guys.


Think this is the last run of all of them to be honest!


----------



## NyQuil

Great sell jobs by Theory/Pat.


----------



## NotGuilty

If Vince is gonna wrassle he should have let hogan in the main event


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

This is supposed to be the most Stupendous Mania right??? We've had Austin wrestling, Vince wrestling, Cody returning.

No reason we can't have Rock come out at the end, it's happening guys.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TMTT said:


> These moments are awesome, but what they are going to do when they can't rely on these guys.


Good question. There will never be another era like it, plus you don't know who will still be there in months.


----------



## FriedTofu

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Call me souless but I wasn't entertained by that at all. I love Austin but I didn't need to see that.


I am the opposite. I don't love Austin but I was very sports entertained over it.


----------



## PeepNation08

Hopefully they get Rock to show for next year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Well if WM is going to follow the Super Bowl again, that means it might be near me in 2024.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Dolorian

Main event time, here we go...


----------



## MrMeeseeks

TMTT said:


> These moments are awesome, but what they are going to do when they can't rely on these guys.


They're either going to have to make new stars or they will fail


----------



## Sad Panda

Chan Hung said:


> He needs to just wrestle. He's the modern day Shane o Mac minus the McMahon name, etc.


That’s a great comparison man. I think he has more natural charisma than Shane though! McAfee is a legit star.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I think Austin has the love for the business back, wouldn't be surprised if he decides to do one last run


----------



## RainmakerV2

Two Sheds said:


> Well if WM is going to follow the Super Bowl again, that means it might be near me in 2024.



All the sheets are saying Vegas for 40.


----------



## Cooper09

Vince really needs to listen to himself and just stay in the back and never in front of the cameras.


----------



## promoter2003

Chan Hung said:


> I want Austin back now.
> 
> This whole segment woke everyone up! Good shit pal!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510819126641577984
Woke people up and made them say crazy things lol.


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> Austin had the perfect ending last night. This was just...unnecessary.


Yeah this kind of tainted it, if the last we saw of Austin was at the end of night 1 it would've been literally perfect. Now the last thing we see him involved in was this terrible shit with an ungodly terribly botched Stunner.


----------



## drougfree

good times


----------



## La Parka

Time for the TRIBAL CHIEF TO TAKE HIS THRONE


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lmfao Vince fucking up the stunner a bit there.

McAfee/Theory was a great match.


----------



## Awareness

I noticed over last night and tonight that Austin's beer catching skills steadily improved.


----------



## RapShepard

TMTT said:


> These moments are awesome, but what they are going to do when they can't rely on these guys.


They've reached a point where the Ruthless Aggression Era folk are beloved legends for the current audiences. Folk were excited as hell when Carlito made a Rumble return, think about that.


----------



## NotGuilty

This was the last ride of Taker, HHH, Austin and V Mac. Only fitting if Hornswoggle makes one last appearance


----------



## Paul12907

Jesus Christ this mania has been amazing and I had 0 expectations going in.

If this main event delivers then its gotta be up there in the rankings


----------



## Lotye Lessard

Awareness said:


> I noticed over last night and tonight that Austin's beer catching skills steadily improved.


The person throwing the beer cans has very good aim as well.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Awareness said:


> I noticed over last night and tonight that Austin's beer catching skills steadily improved.


It’s like riding a bike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Waiting on Rocky baby


----------



## RockOfJericho

VanillaRice10 said:


> Theory with the best stunner sell of all time! Up there with Rock and Scott Hall.


LOL, he jumped a mile high and then flopped around like a fish out of the ring. That was some Shawn Michaels/Curt Hennig-level chicanery.


----------



## Seth Grimes

RogueSlayer said:


> Fuck off Vince you senile old fuck for burying McAfee


Tiny dick energy


----------



## La Parka

Two Sheds said:


> Well if WM is going to follow the Super Bowl again, that means it might be near me in 2024.


will be 3 nights by then


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I think Austin has the love for the business back, wouldn't be surprised if he decides to do one last run


It will be interesting to see the reaction from the fans if (or rather when) he agrees to do a Saudi show. He won't have the "last match in Texas" excuse to hide behind then and obviously there won't be the "19 years since" novelty.


----------



## Godlike13

Wish Seth had the MitB right now.


----------



## thorwold

Joe coming out first. Definitely winning.


----------



## RapShepard

NotGuilty said:


> This was the last ride of Taker, HHH, Austin and V Mac. Only fitting if Hornswoggle makes one last appearance


Set up Hornswoggle vs WeeMan for Mania 39


----------



## promoter2003

NotAllThere said:


> Austin laughing his ass off at the ridiculousness of the whole thing. It was just fun. I know I was entertained as hell, Who gives a shit if was the worst stunner of all time.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510817216354205700


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah this kind of tainted it, if the last we saw of Austin was at the end of night 1 it would've been literally perfect. Now the last thing we see him involved in was this terrible shit with an ungodly terribly botched Stunner.


LMAO it didnt taint anything


----------



## Seafort

TheGoodCoach said:


> What an all around amazing segment
> 
> Hysterical


And the cut to McAfee reviving himself with Austin’s fermented beverage was hilarious!


----------



## Mr316

Austin saved night 2. There’s just no one like him.


----------



## Seth Grimes

VanillaRice10 said:


> Theory with the best stunner sell of all time! Up there with Rock and Scott Hall.


Even Pat's was an amazing sell


----------



## Cooper09

RainmakerV2 said:


> All the sheets are saying Vegas for 40.


The WM loop they have got going on means it'll be a stick on being back in fucking New Orleans.


----------



## King Gimp

HERE WE FUCKING GO.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

That was an amazing segment between McAfee, Theory, McMahon and Austin.

Hopefully with this unification they retain the WWE title legacy. F the Universal title.


----------



## Shaun_27

Brock out second. Biggest star so makes sense.


----------



## Dolorian

Seafort said:


> And the cut to McAfee reviving himself with Austin’s fermented beverage was hilarious!


Yeah that was fun, Pat is such a character.


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Paul12907

You go back in time to the last mania match between Roman/Brock and tell yourself of that time 4-5 years in the future its the same main event, and the crowd is hot as fuck and your super pumped for it?

Do you beleive yourself? I certainly don't


----------



## VanillaRice10

Poor Brock and Roman having to follow SCSA. Only way its better is if Rock comes out after Roman wins to give him a Rock Bottom and a peoples elbow setting up WM 39! Only way to make this night great!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

WE THE ONES ☝☝☝☝


----------



## promoter2003

NotGuilty said:


> If Vince is gonna wrassle he should have let hogan in the main event




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510787604052066315


----------



## NyQuil

So the question is does The Rock make an appearance?


----------



## Godlike13

Kind of a shit entrance for Reigns.


----------



## FriedTofu

Weird the main event have no special entrance.


----------



## NotGuilty

Lotye Lessard said:


> The person throwing the beer cans has very good aim as well.


Tom Brady is on the job


----------



## Seth Grimes

What a great video package that was, let's hope this delivers big!


----------



## Rise

Can’t believe the tribal chief doesn’t get a special entrance


----------



## Chan Hung

Wait? No special fancy intro for Roman? LOL


----------



## NotGuilty

Lmao everyone having these big entrances and their golden goose has the most boring one


----------



## Shaun_27

Big fight feel


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> View attachment 119780


No one sold it like Rocky.


----------



## jds49ers

Just wanna see Brock win cause everyone thinks Roman will.


----------



## Seafort

TheGuiminator said:


> Wrestlemania 38 has been great so far
> 
> If the Brock/Roman match is as good as their WM31 match AND Rock makes an appearance, this show will go down as one of the best Wrestlemania ever


And Steve Blackman.


----------



## RapShepard

troyag93 said:


> Another 20 for Roman’s entrance. That’s a long ramp


----------



## SAMCRO

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> LMAO it didnt taint anything


Yeah it did, its like you have a perfect ending to a story, then you tac on a lame extra few paragraphs that leaves a bad taste in your mouth and shits on the original ending that was done well.


----------



## FrankenTodd

I’m drunk . If I cuss anybody I apologize in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO-

Dolorian said:


> Main event time, here we go...


----------



## FriedTofu

Roman look like a star without his shirt on. Wtf did WWE make him wear the Shield gear for almost a decade?


----------



## NotGuilty

I hope the show ends with Mark Wahlberg standing over Brock and Roman


----------



## SAMCRO

Roman wearing his best black cargo pants for the main event of WM. Can we get this guy some new gear ffs?


----------



## Whoanma

I really really want Brock to win this. But he won’t.


----------



## Lm2

calling now roman wins then rock comes out


----------



## cyrus_cesar

Finally!


----------



## King Gimp

Fuck, I'm legit excited for this. I'm calling Rock appearance.


----------



## Paul12907

My boy Roman so over


----------



## promoter2003

RockOfJericho said:


> LOL, he jumped a mile high and then flopped around like a fish out of the ring.  That was some Shawn Michaels/Curt Hennig-level chicanery.


----------



## Dolorian

Reigns always brings the big fight feel, what a star.


----------



## LPPrince

FriedTofu said:


> Roman look like a star without his shirt on. Wtf did WWE make him wear the Shield gear for almost a decade?


He didn't look like that then, he worked on his physique


----------



## Seth Grimes

If The Rock was showing it'd have been leaked online by now, nothing seems to stay this quiet and almost no one is report a Rock appearance. I'd love to see him, but don't get your hopes up too much


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Predictions

4 F5s (including one through the announce table)
2 Superman Punches
4 Spears (including one through the ring barricade)


----------



## Derek30

Well shit. Reigns looks legit as fuck


----------



## King Gimp

It's mind blowing that WWE is insane with production, but the graphics are a joke lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This shit feels big time and real lmao


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Universally well liked match/segment there for Pat, Austin, Vince and Stone Cold. Oh one guy on here says Steve Austin "tainted his legacy" with it. Oh no don't tell Steve! Wrestling fans sometimes are the worst.


----------



## Trophies

even tho I love Roman's entrances...


----------



## NotGuilty

I’ll guess 6 F-5’s and 8 Superman Punches


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

God damn, Roman is one good looking man


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Am I watching Smackdown


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Lm2 said:


> calling now roman wins then rock comes out


don't curse it. WWE can't deal with another year of this goof as a the champ.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510820513412702213


----------



## FrankenTodd

Roman win, rock appears


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

YOU BETTER ACKNOWLEDGE YOUR TRIBAL CHIEF ☝☝☝


----------



## La Parka

I never thought I'd see the day where Roman would get a pop main eventing wrestlemania.

what a fucking turn around.


----------



## promoter2003

Chan Hung said:


> Wait? No special fancy intro for Roman? LOL


The budget went to Steve Austin lol.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

GNKenny said:


> God damn, Roman is one good looking man


AYOOOOO


----------



## Mystic_King

Who thought that 3D image was good idea? it looks like shit and cheesy


----------



## Awareness

WWE themes today can be hit or miss, Roman's is a homerun.


----------



## Magicman38

Here we go!!!


----------



## Godlike13

Did they run out of money for these entrances?


----------



## goldengod

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> No one ever learns. If Stone Cold invites you to drink beer you're getting stunned.


and yes I bet you would pick drinking a beer and getting stunned by stone cold anyway


----------



## PeepNation08

Well, here comes the pain! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jds49ers

I want Brock to win cause I love his character now. Its so him and dont want to see him leave. Plus Roman is getting a bit stale


----------



## Rhetro

Man I love Vince’s brutal stunner sell jobs. Best in the business at being the worst lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Only thing at this point taking the belt off Roman is death, if he died and the title got vacated.


----------



## Paul12907

Brock having the time of his life lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Big pop for Brock.


----------



## Paul12907

Godlike13 said:


> Did they run out of money for these entrances?


Take it you missed the likely 500k on pyro for Romans?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

goldengod said:


> and yes I bet you would pick drinking a beer and getting stunned by stone cold anyway


I'd love to get stunned so I can sell like a flopping fish having a stroke.


----------



## USCena

They timed Brock's pyro great at Mania for once.


----------



## God Movement

These two look like superstars. You can't teach that.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Acknowledge Deez Nuts


----------



## Seth Grimes

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Am I watching Smackdown


Why are you even watching when you do nothing but shit on him and make threads saying "Roman is terrible", nah, couldn't be yet another AEW hate watcher


----------



## I drink and I know things

Spamming of suplexes and finishers incoming!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510819986964680720


----------



## FriedTofu

They spent all the money on the fireworks nobody will remember. Haha.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

The crowd seems hot for this (though this crowd has been very good all weekend) I remember a few years ago the crowd shit on this very same match. It shows what a great heel Roman became. And this version of Brock is also maybe his best.


----------



## Mr316

God Movement said:


> These two look like superstars. You can't teach that.


----------



## Dolorian

Eh, commentary sort of making me think Reigns is losing.


----------



## SAMCRO

You'd think one of these guys would do something special with their gear for this, both wearing the same old shit. Roman could you not have at least gotten a new colored glove?


----------



## NotGuilty

Fingerpoke of doom v2 incoming


----------



## God Movement

Seth Grimes said:


> Why are you even watching when you do nothing but shit on him and make threads saying "Roman is terrible", nah, couldn't be yet another AEW hate watcher


AEW fans have been out of control since the Seth and Cody classic.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Seth Grimes said:


> Why are you even watching when you do nothing but shit on him and make threads saying "Roman is terrible", nah, couldn't be yet another AEW hate watcher


There was more on the card than Roman. Besides it's Sunday, im chillin I have nothing better to do.


----------



## TheMenace

They surprised us at 34. Can't see them doing it again. Roman's not going 0-3 in Mania MEs vs Brock.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Dolorian said:


> Eh, commentary sort of making me think Reigns is losing.



Absolutely no way.


----------



## La Parka

Two of the best at the best event in wrestling history for the two biggest prizes in the industry.

This is what it’s all about.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 119782


Acknowledge this, bitch!


----------



## King Gimp

Lesnar looks like a fucking god world beater. Jesus christ.


----------



## Paul12907

YES HEYMAN TROLL THAT INTRODUCTION


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Heyman almost botch lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

God Movement said:


> AEW fans have been out of control since the Seth and Cody classic.


Im an AEW fan but I'm pretty impartial. I call them out when it sucks too.


----------



## Seth Grimes

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> There was more on the card than Roman. Besides it's Sunday, im chillin I have nothing better to do.


That says a lot about you, you have so little to do you're watching something you hate, oof


----------



## jds49ers

I love the new Brock!


----------



## TheGuiminator

Big match feel

Hope they will top their WM31 match !


----------



## FrankenTodd

Paul Heyman da goat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood

FUCK THE TRIBAL GEEK

LETS GO BROCK


----------



## troyag93

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 119783


Star for your local laundry mat.


----------



## Paul12907

YES LESNAR, This is such a hype start lol


----------



## La Parka

Heymans face lmaooo


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Brock Lesnar and Roman Reigns embody everything that a professional wrestler should be. 

If you want the example of an ideal pro wrestler, it's one of them.

Biggest stars in pro wrestling right now, biggest fight feel. Let's get it.


----------



## King Gimp

Trophies said:


> Heyman almost botch lol


Lmao I caught that too


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 119783


BRO LMFAOOOOOOOOO CRYIN


----------



## NXT Only

What do you guys think the big swerve will be?


----------



## promoter2003

Godlike13 said:


> Did they run out of money for these entrances?


----------



## Seth Grimes

What a loud "BRRRROOOOCK LESNARRR"


----------



## NotAllThere

Brock looks in better shape than I have seen him lately. He has lost a bit of the belly.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Brock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Seth Grimes said:


> That says a lot about you, you have so little to do you're watching something you hate, oof


I didn't hate the whole show but not a fan of this. Im a wrestling fan in general not just an AEW fan, besides I watch whatever I want.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510821551536492545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510822081403015168


----------



## Whoanma

This Brock is GOLD.


----------



## USCena

Roman going to blade the hard way again like 34 again?


----------



## eljoker

Does the Big the big gold belt a d WWE belt unification from the mid 2000s not count there Cole?....

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Brock is so good on the mic.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Lets go Bork!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FrankenTodd said:


> Brock
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All hail Lagertha!


----------



## TheMenace

Heyman betrays Roman, tries to help Brock, but Roman wins anyway?


----------



## Paul12907

lol heyman


----------



## Mr316

NXT Only said:


> What do you guys think the big swerve will be?


Big Swole?


----------



## USCena

Lol Brock bitched out Paulie!


----------



## Trophies

BARRICADE SPOT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Brock getting distracted by Heyman, and that quickly?


----------



## Rise

They already need a rest break lol


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Heyman begging 😂😂😂


----------



## Paul12907

Heyman


----------



## Whoanma

Trophies said:


> BARRICADE SPOT


Checked.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Can't wait for next year for THE GREATEST MATCH IN THE HISTORY OF THE UNIVERSE BROCK VS ROMAN PART 12


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Predictions
> 
> 4 F5s (including one through the announce table)
> 2 Superman Punches
> 4 Spears (including one through the ring barricade)


3 Spears to go


----------



## Lady Eastwood

CAN’T WAIT TO HEAR THE ROCK’S MUSIC HIT


----------



## The One

USCena said:


> Roman going to blade the hard way again like 34 again?


Would bring legitimacy. BTW you post less than me damn lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This match is already a crapfest.


----------



## SAMCRO

You should know by Roman Brock needs at least 5 finishers to be beaten, or in your case 2.


----------



## LPPrince

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510820842938290182


----------



## NXT Only

Lesnar sells better than anybody ever.


----------



## Derek30

When‘s the first tope suicida happening?


----------



## King Gimp

Oh god, it's spamfest time


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

LPPrince said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510820842938290182


Too busy attacking people in bars?


----------



## SAMCRO

Just like every Lesnar match, a finisher spamfest, god damn can he have any kind of actual match that involves more than 2 moves? He makes Goldberg look like Dean Malenko.


----------



## TMTT

LPPrince said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510820842938290182


I doubt Brock is afraid of him.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

as expected, this is the same roman brock match we've seen thirty times.


----------



## Whoanma

Suplex City is a whole country by now.


----------



## The XL 2

Modern day WWE main event style is like playing the old Smackdown game where you could start with 5 finishers off the bat


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Really blowing their load early with the typical barricade spot now the finisher spam


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

omg you see that acknowledge deez nuts sign ? 😂


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

MrMeeseeks said:


> Really blowing their load early with the typical barricade spot now the finisher spam


I fear for the announce table.


----------



## SAMCRO

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> as expected, this is the same roman brock match we've seen thirty times.


Yep Spear, barricade Spear, Superman Punches, German Suplexes, some F5's, repeat.


----------



## Mainboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510824359983734786


----------



## USCena

The One said:


> Would bring legitimacy. BTW you post less than me damn lol.


Work too much, don't have cable, and haven't watched Raw/SD on regular basis since 2018 or so. Basically down to the big 4 these days and Youtube clips. I am just glad Roman is no longer a face in this matchup.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'm loving this so far, great stuff.


----------



## PeepNation08

Mainboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510824359983734786


GOAT tweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Spamming finishers City


----------



## Derek30

Charles Robinson would have been up by now.


----------



## NotGuilty

Goldberg is coming


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol you know none of these finishers ending the match, so fucking ridiculous.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Reigns superman punch looks as bad as Cena stf


----------



## The XL 2

WWE main event style is absolutely atrocious.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Spamming finishers City


That is already a continent.


----------



## TMTT

NotGuilty said:


> Goldberg is coming


To a saudi event near you.


----------



## FrankieDs316

This crowd is so into Brock vs Roman. Unlike their other WM matches


----------



## Trophies

Here comes....FUCKERY


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Brock's voice can go high. Let him speak with that low blow.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

You hit your finisher then i hit mine, and we do that over and over again, who coulda knew this was how the match was gonna go?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Great to see the crowd haven't died for this match


----------



## Paul12907

Nothing beats the batista cumface low blow sell


----------



## Derek30

SAMCRO said:


> You hit your finisher then i hit mine, and we do that over and over again, who coulda knew this was how the match was gonna go?


Adam Cole is producing this match. Waiting for a super kick.


----------



## Mr316

57 year old Austin with 19 years out of the ring had a better main event last night.


----------



## troyag93

Mainboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510824359983734786



I’ll pay for a match between these 2. Actually, just give Conor a live mic and let him go to town


----------



## promoter2003

NXT Only said:


> Lesnar sells better than anybody ever.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I like how the same people who complain about video game matches are the ones who enjoy the Roman Brock finisher kick out spam extravaganza.


----------



## Victor Chaos

MrMeeseeks said:


> Reigns superman punch looks as bad as Cena stf


Its still better than Orange Cassidy's punch.


----------



## SAMCRO

What the fuck was that? a spear to Lesnar's upper back?


----------



## USCena

Is Roman THAT fucking dense???!! Brock was right at the damn ropes.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> You hit your finisher then i hit mine, and we do that over and over again, who coulda knew this was how the match was gonna go?


Both can put on decent matches too. Maybe they are told to just do this. Brock vs Steveson could be a decent match if they let him wrestle.


----------



## King Gimp

lmao the jumping hug


----------



## Dolorian

Nice counter there.


----------



## troyag93

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I like how the same people who complain about video game matches are the ones who enjoy the Roman Brock finisher kick out spam extravaganza.


All you do is bitch bro. You ever have anything positive to say in this forum?


----------



## Seth Grimes

promoter2003 said:


>


Every now and then I go back and watch it again, and the best part by far is when Hulk realises what's going on and gives him that look and says something along the lines of "what the hell are you doing Shawn? lmao


----------



## The XL 2

Both AEW and WWE top guys spam finishers and high spots to create articifical drama to mask the fact that they either can't work or are too lazy to work a real match.


----------



## Mr316

Well that was disappointing.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Victor Chaos said:


> Its still better than Orange Cassidy's punch.


It's not though he actually makes it look real with extention on the punch


----------



## FrankenTodd

Paul Heyman

Rise up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rise

That sucked


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

REIGNS WINS YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## NotGuilty

What a shit end lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

These two never need to wrestle again please.


----------



## jds49ers

That was the worst finish ever


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

that was anticlimactic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy

Here comes the rock


----------



## King Gimp

THE FUCK WAS THAT FINISH??????


----------



## La Parka

the real belt collector has arrived.


----------



## Derek30

The XL 2 said:


> Both AEW and WWE top guys spam finishers and high spots to create articifical drama to mask the fact that they either can't work or are too lazy to work a real match.


This one’s laziness. Both are capable of much more than that.


----------



## NXT Only

That was it? Seriously?


----------



## The XL 2

Well, that was fucking garbage. Holy shit


----------



## Rise

Cmon rock please


----------



## Whoanma

That was absolutely anticlimactic.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

What kind of lame finish was that ?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

COME ON ROCK


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Horrible main event, again.

Predictable outcome. Now hopefully Rock shows up.


----------



## Sad Panda

That was a wack main event


----------



## Dolorian

YES!!!


----------



## TMTT

The Rock better come out.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow what a terrible fucking flat ending to the supposed "biggest WM match of all time.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Exactly the match that was expected, unfortunately. I don't wanna see Brock any more ffs


----------



## Lady Eastwood

That ending SUCKED


----------



## RockOfJericho

That seemed rushed.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

troyag93 said:


> All you do is bitch bro. You ever have anything positive to say in this forum?


I'm just honest man. I really thought the Bianca Belair vs Becky Lynch match was amazing. I'll say positive stuff when I genuinely mean it.


----------



## jds49ers

So tired of Super hero Reigns


----------



## The XL 2

Derek30 said:


> This one’s laziness. Both are capable of much more than that.


In the case of these two, that's probably it.


----------



## DUD

Please be the end of this feud now.


----------



## USCena

8 years in the making, painfully (and hopefully) done.


----------



## TheMenace

Ayyyyy night 2 was rough.


----------



## One Shed

Haha


----------



## FrankenTodd

Damn Knoxville went longer than that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeepNation08

THAT MATCH WAS CONSTANT MOVE SPAMMING THAT YOU SEE FROM 2K ONLINE PLAYERS, AND THEY CALL THIS THE BIGGEST MANIA MATCH? LMAO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316

Roman wins!!! Yes yes yes. That match was ok but it’s the story that matters. Roman is dominate


----------



## NotGuilty

That was pre show worthy


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FrankenTodd said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]Paul Heyman
> 
> Rise up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

He's leaving..what is Rock gonna meet him on the ramp?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

that was absolutely atrocious


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

2 year reign for roman 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Dolorian

Wooo!


----------



## King Gimp

COME ON ROCK


----------



## NotGuilty

Takers gonna come out to motivate Brock for next year


----------



## iarwain

Okay, I am officially sick of Roman. Again.


----------



## Mainboy

Let’s hope these 2 don’t have a match ever again


----------



## FrankenTodd

If rock doesn’t come out I’m pouring more rum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

PLEASE ROCK


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker

Was Roman's old theme briefly played just then? I thought I heard the "dun dun dun dun"?


----------



## Whoanma

Hot garbage.


----------



## SAMCRO

LOL how the fuck do they book that ending? "Ok Roman just slowly gets up, hits a spear and gets the 3" seriously?


----------



## pissedoffskies66

Meh.


----------



## Cooper09

This feud is going to keep going.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Well that was underwhelming. Dissappointing ending to an otherwise pretty dang good weekend..


----------



## Tomzy95

What the hell was that


----------



## Serpico Jones

Awful.


----------



## Mr316

Well, Austin saved this weekend.


----------



## Oracle

After all the buildup and everything that was it

fuck you WWE


----------



## Araragi

Well that match happened.


----------



## NotGuilty

Brock took off his gloves then never threw a single punch


----------



## MrMeeseeks

That was a terrible match capped off with a dogshit finish whoever produced that match should be " budget cut"


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This is why they did the Austin and Vince thing LMAO


----------



## Boba Fett

Terrible


----------



## Mainboy

No Rock.


----------



## Dolorian

Two Belts Reigns


----------



## promoter2003

Seth Grimes said:


> Every now and then I go back and watch it again, and the best part by far is when Hulk realises what's going on and gives him that look and says something along the lines of "what the hell are you doing Shawn? lmao


Yo I watch the one with Scott Hall commentary lol. It was unprofessional, but hilarious. Hogan in the 80's would have got him fired for sure lol.


----------



## The XL 2

Reigns is the most pushed guy in the history of the business and for what?


----------



## RapShepard

They do not have good chemistry or have been plagued with meh producers.


----------



## SAMCRO

FrankieDs316 said:


> Roman wins!!! Yes yes yes. That match was ok but it’s the story that matters. Roman is dominate


The match was dogshit, literally took turns doing finishers, then it ended out of the blue on a weak ass spear.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

That was really bad. I called it when they announced the match.


----------



## thorwold

What the fuck was that ending?


----------



## Hephaesteus

Both rumble winners lost lolol


----------



## FrankenTodd

Brock couldn’t care less. He got paid.

Acknowledge your Tribal Chief!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jds49ers

Welp guessing Brock goes back to the farm and Roman keeps the belts for atleast another year. You have now made it so Roman is unbeatable ever.


----------



## Rise

Pat mcafee > Roman reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They really made Brock look like a GEEK tonight.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Lol no Rock, what a trash ending


----------



## Tomzy95

RapShepard said:


> They do not have good chemistry or have been plagued with meh producers.


No. Brock doesn’t care to put in effort for a good match anymore. And for that reason, he can stay the fuck away.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

See you all for what we have been waiting for on Monday.


----------



## Sad Panda

Great Wrestlemania.

Absolute shit main event with a flat ending.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I'm just honest man. I really thought the Bianca Belair vs Becky Lynch match was amazing. I'll say positive stuff when I genuinely mean it.


Least they went for the finish at the actual peak of the match. This match ended on the first move of the final comeback. 

Weak sauce.


----------



## Seth Grimes

MrMeeseeks said:


> That was a terrible match capped off with a dogshit finish whoever produced that match should be " budget cut"


Guarantee the producer has no imput on what Brock does, never forget when Ambrose tried to get him to do something different and he wouldn't.


----------



## Derek30

There was a lot of good this weekend but just a shitty way to cap it off. Old man Austin outshone the biggest match in history.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

No Rock. Not even a pebble.


----------



## iarwain

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Well that was underwhelming.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Mystic_King

Lmao at people think The rock would show up. no way Vince gonna ruin his golden boy celebration. if anything he might show up at raw after mania


----------



## MrMeeseeks

And there it is no one on this roster is credible enough to beat him wwe booked themselves into a corner


----------



## FriedTofu

I am just glad they didn't go to the using each other's finisher bag of tricks.


----------



## Tomzy95

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Lol no Rock, what a trash ending


The Rock clearly ain’t coming until Royal Rumble next year


----------



## FrankenTodd

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> See you all for what we have been waiting for on Monday.


You know it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Night 2 was awful, Roman/Brock matches need to be off limits forever after tonight.


----------



## RogueSlayer

The worst Wrestlmania main event of all time


----------



## NotGuilty

Sami vs Jackass should have closed the show.


----------



## Serpico Jones

One of them must’ve gotten hurt.


----------



## Whoanma

What a forking waste, MeekMahan.


----------



## Boxingfan

that match sucked


----------



## DUD

Night One was very good.

Night Two was meh.

Didn't expect to be saying that two days ago.


----------



## One Shed

And it ends flatter than Riho.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Showstopper said:


> They really made Brock look like a GEEK tonight.


About time, I'm sick of him completely, nearly every match he's involved with plays out the exact same way


----------



## La Parka

night 2 was damn rough. 

Glad Roman and Lashley won.


----------



## Trophies

Overall rating for night 1 and 2 - 9/10


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> LOL how the fuck do they book that ending? "Ok Roman just slowly gets up, hits a spear and gets the 3" seriously?


Because it wouldn't be a WWE event without a bizarre Vince decision [emoji23].

I'm sure Vince thought "we did all this fun shit 2 days straight. Just do some specials and go home. Crowd will love it".


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol and not even a Rock appearance, jesus christ they couldn't have made that main event worse if they tried. Terrible match, terrible anticlimactic ending, then the show just ends, no surprise, no Rock appearance, my god. Would've rather McAfee and Theory closed the show, more happened in that match.


----------



## promoter2003

King Gimp said:


> THE FUCK WAS THAT FINISH??????


Are you NOT Sports Entertained?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Night 1 was WM. Night 2 was a parody of WM.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Wow...I drove all the way home from work while the video package and entrances happened...seen the intros when I parked and literally as soon as I sat down with a drink the shit ended 😒


----------



## troyag93

Sami vs jackass crew with match of the night. Night 1> night 2


----------



## Adapting

Underwhelming as fuck main event. Hate when they hype matches up like that and it doesn't play up to par.


----------



## cyrus_cesar

Don't know how to feel about that finish. It felt out of nowhere and kinda flat. Oh well, Reigns won lol


----------



## DammitChrist

Night 1 was WAYYYY better.

Anyway, the current Universal Champion continues to be a huge stain to the entire product.

I hope The Rock doesn't come back to put this bore over.


----------



## Rise

Who can challenge reigns now? Cody I guess? I mean cmon that’s stardust. When will this end thats 7 main events for this guy he is making cena look like the 123 kid.


----------



## LPPrince

Didn't watch, but from what I'm gathering everyone thinks the match sucked?

Shame, cause it seemed y'all were loving Mania Night One and then Two was sort of a let down


----------



## TheMenace

Night 2 didn't quite do it for me. 6/10.

SCSA was the hilight of WM38. Without him it would have been a well below average WM.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Again, all about Roman. Nothing else matters. He's a heel and they've given him two Manias to close out in a row. Pretty sure that's unprecedented. Everything given to Roman, yet he fails constantly as a star. 

Overall, Night 1 ended up being a lot better. Night 2 had some moments, but overall wasn't a good night.


----------



## Shaun_27

Extremely underwhelming main event. Another dud for Roman sadly.

Never expected The Rock, it's just not something WWE would do. They got the closing shot they wanted of Roman with the belts and the pyro.


----------



## TMTT

Well, that is WWE for you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Seth Grimes said:


> About time, I'm sick of him completely, nearly every match he's involved with plays out the exact same way


You can say that about both guys. At least Brock will be gone for awhile now, though.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Underwhelming main event and awful finish but I don't care because The Tribal Chief is double champion baby!!!

Fucking so happy.


----------



## promoter2003

The XL 2 said:


> Reigns is the most pushed guy in the history of the business and for what?


----------



## RainmakerV2

The whole feud was based around blood and there was none. I didn't even count like 5 punches thrown. Just wtf lol. Jeez louise.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Night 1 was one of the best showings we've had for years, then Night 2 was just, yeah, there. Overall I'd put the show as a whole around a 6/10.


----------



## iarwain

I guess it was Paul Heyman's urging "Rise up, my tribal chief" that drove Roman to the win. Lol.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Vince to Rock before tomorrows RAW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Tomzy95 said:


> The Rock clearly ain’t coming until Royal Rumble next year


Good luck keeping peoples interest for another whole year


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

My honest rating 
Night 1 - 8/10
Night 2- 4/10

Overall pretty average stuff. Not terrible but just meh.


----------



## NXT Only

Night 1 was fun, Night 2 had moments as well but this ending was anticlimactic. I’m not gonna crap all over it but I was just expecting something more from the way it was built.


----------



## Mystic_King

When Sami vs Knoxville is the best match of the night you know you have shit show


----------



## USCena

BlueEyedDevil said:


> No Rock. Not even a pebble.


Lol "We wanted a Samoa Joe, but all we got was a Samoan Joe".


----------



## Rise

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Again, all about Roman. Nothing else matters. He's a heel and they've given him two Manias to close out in a row. Pretty sure that's unprecedented. Everything given to Roman, yet he fails constantly as a star.
> 
> Overall, Night 1 ended up being a lot better. Night 2 had some moments, but overall wasn't a good night.


He constantly fails at mania but they don’t feel they have anyone else it’s sad.


----------



## RapShepard

DammitChrist said:


> Night 1 was WAYYYY better.
> 
> Anyway, the current Universal Champion continues to be a huge stain to the entire product.
> 
> I hope The Rock doesn't come back to put this bore over.


The entire galactical multiverse is happy Reigns won


----------



## FrankenTodd

When the show is over but you’re still waiting on The Rock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godlike13

When your asking a crowd for 6+ hours over 2 nights, they should at least try to have them go home happy.


----------



## Mr316

Night 1: solid 9
Night 2: 5

McAfee and Austin saved it from being an awful 2nd night.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

I'm honestly not even upset about the Roman overpush anymore. Just deflated. He's a drain on wwe, even worse than Cena was at his peak.


----------



## Shaun_27

Serpico Jones said:


> One of them must’ve gotten hurt.


Brock looked like he was in pain but because he's such a great seller it's hard to know for sure. You may be onto something, it seemed very short for the "biggest match of all time"


----------



## promoter2003

jds49ers said:


> Welp guessing Brock goes back to the farm and Roman keeps the belts for atleast another year. You have now made it so Roman is unbeatable ever.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

I knew AJ and Edge would be MOTN it had no real competition.

Roman unifying both World Titles was the right decision obviously but I don't see why people would think the main event would produce any better quality than their last encounters.


----------



## DammitChrist

Unsurprisingly, AJ Styles vs Edge and the Raw Tag title match were the best parts about tonight.

I also had a feeling that Sami Zayn vs Johnny Knoxville would surprise us, and they delivered big time too with a hilarious, but good match 👏


----------



## Natsuke

Blood for Blood.
No Blood.

Glad to know that the last time i watched Roman v Lesnar was when Seth won the title, and it was the exact same match as before.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Your true winner of the night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> The whole feud was based around blood and there was none. I didn't even count like 5 punches thrown. Just wtf lol. Jeez louise.


Cause all Brock knows how to do is German's and F5's, he never throws a single punch, no idea why he even took his fucking gloves off. Says he's coming for blood and the entire match does slams with not a single punch thrown. How was you gonna get blood motherfucker? his back aint gonna start bleeding from Germans.


----------



## kariverson

Why can't they have a kickass stiff shootout like their first WM match? That was great. This was crap.


----------



## jds49ers

The problem is there is no one on the roster on paper that can beat Roman. And yet Roman now has held one belt for 580 days and just won your other one. Where can you go from here that isnt Roman just winning over and over or bring in some has been part timer.


----------



## DUD

Interested to see how they keep people invested as Roman as Champion for at least another year. 

My guess is Randy Orton then AJ Styles then Cody and then get on your knees and beg The Rock to come back for Survivor Series to start a story.

After that hope Gable, Theory or Steiner is ready to dethrone him.


----------



## One Shed

Did Vince rebook the match after taking that horrible stunner/getting some kind of head injury?


----------



## LPPrince

I didn't watch so I don't know who to blame but assuming the main event was as bad as the internet(not just here) is saying it is, how many duds is Roman gonna be involved in? Damn


----------



## pissedoffskies66

So...Brock's best Wrestlemania match is STILL with Kurt Angle.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Rise said:


> He constantly fails at mania but they don’t feel they have anyone else it’s sad.


Really they could take their pick and probably get any number of people to the level of Roman with the same booking.

Do they have someone with actual star, face of the company potential? No, not at this time it seems like. They should be rotating guys in and out of the main event picture in this case, not circling it around one guy.

Well, hopefully Raw gets the World Title back.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Shaun_27 said:


> Brock looked like he was in pain but because he's such a great seller it's hard to know for sure. You may be onto something, it seemed very short for the "biggest match of all time"



Nah. This is just the same match these two always have. Goes 10-12, same 5 moves. I honestly expected different with the build and both of them being "blood for blood"..but nope. Same match.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Dolorian said:


> YES!!!


My goodness Taylor Swift looks mouthwatering in that gif.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Showstopper said:


> You can say that about both guys. At least Brock will be gone for awhile now, though.


Nah, people can blindly hate Roman all they want but he had match of the year at last years mania when he was given good workers. Decent matches with Kevin Owens although nothing special, decent matches vs Jey Uso, good match vs Cena, great match vs Rollins. Brock hasn't had a good match with anyone in a long, long time.


----------



## Derek30

Night 1 was a blast.
Night 2 was yeesh.

When your highlights on a night are Johnny Knoxville, Pat McAfee, and Stone Cold, it might be time to go back to the drawing board. Brock and Roman need to be etched in our minds for a long time. Nothing happened in that match that we haven’t seen before from those two.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510825992625008642

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510826767786954752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510827954212851716


----------



## Strategize

Oh Brock...why are you so insistent on having the exact same match everytime.


----------



## The XL 2

WWE going PG, WWE creating the network, and all this guaranteed money killed the quality of the product. PG made the product very soft, the WWE network ensured that WWE was going to be lazy to build PPVs, and the guaranteed TV money was the kill shot. They have no incentive to put on an engaging product.


----------



## God Movement

Roman is the Undisputed Champion. I can go to sleep satisfied now. Didn't really expect a great main event, so I'm not disappointed. Roman has now solidified his spot in history. Incredible.


----------



## ShiningStar

Congratulations to Johnny Knoxville,Wee Man and Sami Zayn for having the best match on the WM card Sunday.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Derek30 said:


> There was a lot of good this weekend but just a shitty way to cap it off. Old man Austin outshone the biggest match in history.


Just wait for next year they'll have another "biggest match ever."


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

It's also stupid how strong they booked Roman to the point where it doesn't look credible anyone on the roster beats him. At some point they are going to have to elevate someone but I doubt they will. The superman booking hurts the whole roster just to make one person look strong.


----------



## RapShepard

Tomzy95 said:


> No. Brock doesn’t care to put in effort for a good match anymore. And for that reason, he can stay the fuck away.


Brock has had fun matches though. It's just him and Reigns have a clear ceiling. Either it's them having no chemistry or producers over protecting both, the matches they have are fine. But not what you want for guys in their position.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Jackass match and McAfee segment we’re the two highlights of the show. Fans were crazy loud for them. Styles and Edge was a really good match that got ruined by the Priest interruption.


----------



## NotGuilty

Roman remains a WM dud. You’d think after so many years he’d figure out how to be a performer but no. 

Vince just wasting Brock’s drawing power


----------



## USCena

LPPrince said:


> Didn't watch, but from what I'm gathering everyone thinks the match sucked?
> 
> Shame, cause it seemed y'all were loving Mania Night One and then Two was sort of a let down


That's been 2 years in a row now pretty much. Not sure on 36 though...Covid and dead arena was just garbage. I didn't even watch it live until a month later.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Seth Grimes said:


> Nah, people can blindly hate Roman all they want but he had match of the year at last years mania when he was given good workers. Decent matches with Kevin Owens although nothing special, decent matches vs Jey Uso, good match vs Cena, great match vs Rollins. Brock hasn't had a good match with anyone in a long, long time.


They had a decent match at last year's Crown Jewel with eachother. This was nowhere close to that match. It was awful. It's just been going on what? 3 years of this now? It's just boring and tired at this point. There is literally no one fresh left for him to feud with, either.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

jds49ers said:


> The problem is there is no one on the roster on paper that can beat Roman. And yet Roman now has held one belt for 580 days and just won your other one. Where can you go from here that isnt Roman just winning over and over or bring in some has been part timer.


This is the problem they can't even build someone in anything less than a year to take it off him their entire roster is geeked out to Roman


----------



## jky2k15

I've been checked out for 2 or 3 years because I got tired of the Roman Reigns rules the world tour. 

I decided to check it out after hearing Stone Cold was going to be there. Super pumped at that part. Stone Cold made the weekend.

But then Roman wins. And as others have said--there's just no one that can believably beat Roman. And that's...boring.


----------



## Oracle

Showstopper said:


> They had a decent match at last year's Crown Jewel with eachother. This was nowhere close to that match. It was awful. It's just been going on what? 3 years of this now? It's just boring and tired at this point. There is literally no one fresh left for him to feud with, either.


Cody surely


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Cody is believable enough to beat Reigns and bring the WWE Championship back to RAW. I doubt WWE is going with only one World Champion.


----------



## Seth Grimes

RapShepard said:


> The entire galactical multiverse is happy Reigns won


People hate Roman so much they want Brock to win just so he can go and have another match that devolves into suplex city into f5 and wins


jds49ers said:


> The problem is there is no one on the roster on paper that can beat Roman. And yet Roman now has held one belt for 580 days and just won your other one. Where can you go from here that isnt Roman just winning over and over or bring in some has been part timer.


Eh, they're all on Raw. I would have Rollins beat Roman. Edge could have before he did that whole wives tag match crap. Lashley should have a shot, and maybe go over him. Cody has a good shot too. But they're all on Raw. No one on Smackdown can come even close to Roman's level sadly


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I'm personally looking forward to another year of Reigns. Fucking who else are they gonna put in that position? Balor????? 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## promoter2003

Adapting said:


> Underwhelming as fuck main event. Hate when they hype matches up like that and it doesn't play up to par.












Sure was no Hogan and Warrior that's for sure lol.


----------



## sawduck

We all knew Roman v Brock wasn't going to be good their matches are basically the same every time they fight and i imagine this isn't the last we see them fight. Overall i enjoyed wrestlemania way more than i thought i would, low expectations work out well


----------



## thorwold

The wtf out of nowhere ending makes sense if you have some big surprise planned for after. If you have nothing planned for after it just looks like you ran out of time in planning out your match and just thought ‘fuck it, just spear him and let’s go bowling’.


----------



## The One

The Boy Wonder said:


> Cody is believable enough to beat Reigns and bring the WWE Championship back to RAW. I doubt WWE is going with only one World Champion.


I thought it was confirmed that they merging the Titles. Them bastards lied to me!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

MAKE ROMAN LOOK STRONG DAMMIT. STRONGER. NEXT HE SHOULD BEAT BROCK, BOBBY LASHLEY AND DREW MCINTYRE IN A 3 ON ONE HANDICAP MATCH. STRONGER DAMMIT YEAAAAAH


----------



## LPPrince

Since I didn't watch, can someone explain to me how the match actually ended? I understand that the match blew because it was the typical finisher spamfest, an absolute waste of time and money, but how did the match actually end?

Was it clean? Dirty? Did Heyman or the Usos get involved? How'd it go?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Serpico Jones said:


> One of them must’ve gotten hurt.


Nah, it's just Brock and Roman again. They don't have any chemistry in the ring at all and Brock just doesn't give a shit anymore and hasn't for years.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

The Boy Wonder said:


> Cody is believable enough to beat Reigns and bring the WWE Championship back to RAW. I doubt WWE is going with only one World Champion.


He most certainly is not


----------



## Derek30

The video package. The entrances. Heyman and Brock doing the introductions. That shit drew me in. Everything after that fell flat.


----------



## jds49ers

Just dont get the finish, you have Roman rolling on the floor telling Heyman "its out, its out" Then stand up, spear and win. Makes no sense. Why sell the shoulder?


----------



## FriedTofu

RapShepard said:


> Brock has had fun matches though. It's just him and Reigns have a clear ceiling. Either it's them having no chemistry or producers over protecting both, the matches they have are fine. But not what you want for guys in their position.


Producers seem to want to restrict them to 5 moves each for some odd reason. Even Super Cena have the top rope nonsense to add some variety.


----------



## USCena

pissedoffskies66 said:


> So...Brock's best Wrestlemania match is STILL with Kurt Angle.


As it SHOULD be. I will always hold both men in high regard for that match, they both damn near killed themselves that night. I put that as my standard bearer for wrestling rivalries and matches, especially a Mania match.


----------



## FrankieDs316

I’ll be the first to admit it. Roman vs Brock was ok for what it was. But there’s was no doubt the crowd was hot for that match. They didn’t shit on it, they weren’t dead for it, they were hot and excited for it. The fans were very interested in the match.


----------



## King Gimp

Derek30 said:


> The video package. The entrances. Heyman and Brock doing the introductions. That shit drew me in. Everything after that fell flat.


When they started spamming finishers my hype came back down to the dirt.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Showstopper said:


> They had a decent match at last year's Crown Jewel with eachother. This was nowhere close to that match. It was awful. It's just been going on what? 3 years of this now? It's just boring and tired at this point. There is literally no one fresh left for him to feud with, either.


Yeah, that wasn't a bad match, it's their best, but not really something that made me wanna see more of them. I honestly think there's a few good people we could see at the top, my big problem is that they put everyone worth a shit outside of Roman on Raw, and then buried all of them at Elimination Chamber. I think Rollins, Edge, Orton, Riddle, Owens, Lashley, Cody, and AJ all have legitimate claims to a good shot at Roman, and deserve to be fighting over titles. And every single one of them is on the same show lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy

They're going to have to make Roman lose eventually to get a belt off him, but realistically nobody except like Rock could beat him now with how strong he is. Gable beating him would be career suicide in the form of a rocket push, same with Bron honestly. 

It's like the worst situation you could have done with his reign, and they had every chance in the world of building somebody else along side him, and they did in Brock, and made him lose. 

I legit am curious how people defend this, and I legitimately liked Roman's title reign.


----------



## Derek30

King Gimp said:


> When they started spamming finishers my hype came back down to the dirt.


The barricade spot man. I remember the first time that happened. Was awesome. Now it got crickets. Everyone saw that coming a mile away.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

LPPrince said:


> Since I didn't watch, can someone explain to me how the match actually ended? I understand that the match blew because it was the typical finisher spamfest, an absolute waste of time and money, but how did the match actually end?
> 
> Was it clean? Dirty? Did Heyman or the Usos get involved? How'd it go?


Brock had Roman in a kimura, Roman grabbed the ropes and they sold for a second with Roman selling his arm as if it was torn out of the socket, then Brock lifted him up for an F5, Roman dropped down, hit a spear and grabbed the leg for a pin.


----------



## LPPrince

Well, teeeeeechnically Seth could just steal it off him, Roman continues to fail at beating Seth clean


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Cheers to you guys tonight, I didn’t get any reports, looks like everyone was good and proper. Many thanks, all  

Fuck edge and fuck roman btw


----------



## Seth Grimes

Dr. Middy said:


> They're going to have to make Roman lose eventually to get a belt off him, but realistically nobody except like Rock could beat him now with how strong he is. Gable beating him would be career suicide in the form of a rocket push, same with Bron honestly.
> 
> It's like the worst situation you could have done with his reign, and they had every chance in the world of building somebody else along side him, and they did in Brock, and made him lose.
> 
> I legit am curious how people defend this, and I legitimately liked Roman's title reign.


I think he could lose the title without it being purely clean and saving some face for him though if they involve the Uso's turning on him or something along those lines


----------



## FrankenTodd

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510825992625008642
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510826767786954752
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510827954212851716


Like DeNiro said at the end of Casino “and that’s that!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LPPrince

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Brock had Roman in a kimura, Roman grabbed the ropes and they sold for a second with Roman selling his arm as if it was torn out of the socket, then Brock lifted him up for an F5, Roman dropped down, hit a spear and grabbed the leg for a pin.


That sounds basic and not dramatic at all. Yikes.


----------



## Magicman38

It was basically the same Roman/Brock match you’ve seen since Mania 32. You’ve seen 1, you’ve seen them all. Brock does the suplexes. Roman does the spears and 60 Superman punches. Brock does an F5 or 2. Really the only good part was the kimura lock. And then Roman got a spear a few seconds after and that was it. Pretty disappointing in my opinion.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Roman's just been a disaster. He's capable of having good matches with the right worker. Rollins at Rumble was one. Cesaro match last year is another. As well as the triple threat at Mania last year, though it wasn't MOTY or anywhere close. It was a really good match, but nah. Edge/Rollins alone had three better matches, and that's just WWE.

Most of Roman's matches since his title reign began have been weak. Owens matches, Drew McIntyre Survivor Series, Cena match was bad, Edge match was one of Edge's weakest since his return, the Demon Finn Balor wasn't anything special and the awful finish just made it bad, the Big E match at Survivor Series wasn't good. Reigns' run from a match quality standpoint has been mediocre, with some good stuff sprinkled in there.

Roman at the start of his push in 2015 needed a miracle to have a good match. That first Lesnar match at Mania was that. Reigns is a better worker now than back then, but he still needs the right opponent to produce anything better than decent. Lesnar is pretty set in his ways and while he can definitely have great matches even with the whole "suplex city" shtick, he clearly doesn't mesh well with Roman unless they're just beating the piss out of each other. Which has only really happened once. 

So yeah Reigns and Lesnar were never going to have a good match here but it was maybe their worst match. It was all extremely anticlimactic and will go down as one of the worst Mania main events in history, along with several other Roman matches that could be on that list.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Catalanotto said:


> Cheers to you guys tonight, I didn’t get any reports, looks like everyone was good and proper. Many thanks, all
> 
> Fuck edge and fuck roman btw


You really chose the wrong night to be here with us lmao Night 1 was fun as fuck besides the hate-watchers


----------



## Derek30

LPPrince said:


> That sounds basic and not dramatic at all. Yikes.


It was missing 3 tope suicidas and a Canadian destroyer.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

LPPrince said:


> That sounds basic and not dramatic at all. Yikes.


Yeah.. unless he was actually hurt it was one of the most anti-climactic finishes I've seen in a minute especially considering the hype.



Derek30 said:


> It was missing 3 tope suicidas and a Canadian destroyer.


Nah was just missing a finish at the actual peak of the match. Shit just came out of nowhere and felt kind of weak sauce.


----------



## thorwold

The One said:


> I thought it was confirmed that they merging the Titles. Them bastards lied to me!


They probably will merge them and create a new one. In order to do the split like they did with Becky the guy has to either lose a fall, which is obviously not happening, or just give it up, which would make whoever took it look like shit.


----------



## SAMCRO

jds49ers said:


> The problem is there is no one on the roster on paper that can beat Roman. And yet Roman now has held one belt for 580 days and just won your other one. Where can you go from here that isnt Roman just winning over and over or bring in some has been part timer.


Exactly, they've made him unbeatable to anyone on their roster, do they seriously think this is a good thing? we just gonna watch Roman beat everyone over and over again? Cause none of them stand a fucking chance, he's now beaten Lesnar with hardly any effort what kind of chance to guys like Kevin Owens have?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Seth Grimes said:


> You really chose the wrong night to be here with us lmao Night 1 was fun as fuck besides the hate-watchers


I was on yesterday too lol


----------



## LPPrince

It sounds to me like y'all are feeling like Roman is all presentation and little else


----------



## thorwold

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Yeah.. unless he was actually hurt it was one of the most anti-climactic finishes I've seen in a minute especially considering the hype.


The way he was holding his side and his crazy purple face makes me think that’s probably what it was. Otherwise why do you have Roman talking about his shoulder being out and Heyman being overly dramatic right before you go home.


----------



## SAMCRO

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'm personally looking forward to another year of Reigns. Fucking who else are they gonna put in that position? Balor????? 😂😂😂😂😂


Yeah can't wait to see him beat the guys he's already beaten again for another year, so exciting....


----------



## toontownman

Night 1 - 9 Night 2 - 7 

Overall a great weekend of wrestling. 

I've seen worse main events but shocked it didn't go a bit longer, wreck the announcers table, brawl into the crowd etc. Brock got protected a little bit still the finish came to quick and flat. 

Bit dissapointed there wasn't an insane stunt Knoxville did but it was more entertaining than expected. Also dissapointed they didn't give McAfee and theory more to do as they are very capable and could have shocked people more with an even greater fight. I guess they didn't pat to look too good with having to fight Vince after. 

Some big pops tonight. Orton is so crazy over everywhere. Pat and obviously Stone Cold. 

So many star moments across the weekend. Bianca, Logan Paul, Dominic, KO, Cody, Seth, Zayn, Knoxville, Pat, Theory, butch and obviously Stone cold all had stand out moments. Ok not butch, although he did make me giggle. 

Looking forward to where Edges stable goes, if Brock is done for now, debuts and returns this week. Where does pat go from here?


----------



## LPPrince

Derek30 said:


> It was missing 3 tope suicidas and a Canadian destroyer.





BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Yeah.. unless he was actually hurt it was one of the most anti-climactic finishes I've seen in a minute especially considering the hype.


I feel like a proper ending to a match would be something like Rock/Austin III at Wrestlemania 19 where the ending took its time and played to the history of the rivalry, or Eddie/Brock at No Way Out 2004, where the ending was quicker but the speed made sense

The way y'all are describing it, it just sounds like it fuckin SUCKED


----------



## The One

thorwold said:


> They probably will merge them and create a new one. In order to do the split like they did with Becky the guy has to either lose a fall, which is obviously not happening, or just give it up, which would make whoever took it look like shit.


Watch them bring in another Title and bring in a secondary world title a few years later.


----------



## Seth Grimes

LPPrince said:


> It sounds to me like y'all are feeling like Roman is all presentation and little else


Being at the top and having a large group of haters goes hand in hand. There isn't a single wrestler that didn't at some point have tonnes of haters, even in the very late 90's people were saying they were sick of Austin ffs. People cried about Cena for a flat 10 years. Punk had a large crowd that hated him during his title run, Brock clearly has his haters, and so does Roman. No one is universally loved, and whilst even Roman fans here are admitting that wasn't amazing, the haters are going too far with it saying that it's his fault, when we know factually Brock does not have good matches any more. No one gets good matches out of Brock these days. We're all agreeing that it wasn't great, but we have different ideas on why that is


----------



## promoter2003

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, they've made him unbeatable to anyone on their roster, do they seriously think this is a good thing? we just gonna watch Roman beat everyone over and over again? Cause none of them stand a fucking chance, he's now beaten Lesnar with hardly any effort *what kind of chance to guys like Kevin Owens have?*


As much of a chance of beating an almost 60 year old "Stone Cold" Steve Austin  

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510518485910114310


----------



## Stellar

AJ Styles vs. Edge was MOTN. Damian Priest joining Edge I am all for.

Loved What Carmella was wearing.

Loved McAfee in the ring and the McAfee/McMahon/Steve Austin thing. The one night that McAfee was practically an honorary Dallas Cowboy. lol

Roman Reigns is your undisputed Champion!

The Roman/Brock match wasn't anything special and actually seemed a little "off" but I had no interest in the actual match because this was their 5th singles match against each other (not counting when Rollins, Ambrose, Strowman or Samoa Joe was in their matches) and Brock can't have a lengthy match. Just wanted to see who wins.

Roman winning was the right decision because who knows how much longer Brock will be around until he disappears for awhile. Ill give Lesnar credit for being active for months now but I doubt that he will keep that up. Now please don't do a rematch between the two.


----------



## Derek30

LPPrince said:


> I feel like a proper ending to a match would be something like Rock/Austin III at Wrestlemania 19 where the ending took its time and played to the history of the rivalry, or Eddie/Brock at No Way Out 2004, where the ending was quicker but the speed made sense
> 
> The way y'all are describing it, it just sounds like it fuckin SUCKED


For the entirety of the match, I didn’t get the sense these two hated each other. Just big move after big move. Match over. 10th best match of the weekend. McMahon botching the stunner was better than that.


----------



## redban

No one finds it alarming that both nights would have bombed without Steve Austin? That’s like Bruno Sammartino saving Wrestlemania 2000


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Did Reigns legit hurt himself off of that spear to the barricade? Could barely lift one of the belts


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

If Stone Cold competes in Saudi Arabia what will his beverage of choice be?


----------



## LPPrince

Derek30 said:


> For the entirety of the match, I didn’t get the sense these two hated each other. Just big move after big move. Match over. 10th best match of the weekend. McMahon botching the stunner was better than that.


Just sounds like a repeat almost exactly of Goldberg/Lesnar


----------



## Derek30

BlueEyedDevil said:


> If Stone Cold competes in Saudi Arabia what will his beverage of choice be?


Oil


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Edge/AJ was match of the night, but honestly that's more due to most of the night lacking. Sami/Knoxville was maybe second best match... either that or the Raw Tag Titles.

Admittedly, I didn't watch McAfee/Theory and it sounds like it was fun, plus the Vince and Austin stuff souds like good fun as well. 

The show just felt underwhelming though. Bianca/Becky is best match of the weekend. Austin coming out of retirement is the biggest Mania moment/match since Rock/Cena, so Night 1 has that going for it as well. 

Overall, it was an average Mania.


----------



## LPPrince

BlueEyedDevil said:


> If Stone Cold competes in Saudi Arabia what will his beverage of choice be?


Alcoholyshit


----------



## RLT1981

Seth Grimes said:


> People hate Roman so much they want Brock to win just so he can go and have another match that devolves into suplex city into f5 and wins
> 
> Eh, they're all on Raw. I would have Rollins beat Roman. Edge could have before he did that whole wives tag match crap. Lashley should have a shot, and maybe go over him. Cody has a good shot too. But they're all on Raw. No one on Smackdown can come even close to Roman's level sadly


Drew can beat Roman imo.


----------



## Insanityward88

The One said:


> Watch them bring in another Title and bring in a secondary world title a few years later.


More likely Roman will defend one in a fatal 4 way not get pinned but lose one of them probably Bobby or Cody wining


----------



## Dolorian

RLT1981 said:


> Drew can beat Roman imo.


Yes he would be a nice choice for it.


----------



## The One

Insanityward88 said:


> More likely Roman will defend one in a fatal 4 way not get pinned but lose one of them probably Bobby or Cody wining


Hopefully 🙏🏽


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Drew's been geeked out so badly for awhile now. Literally everyone isn't credible enough right now. They booked themselves into a corner...again.


----------



## CTv2

Night 2 struggled to get out of first gear for me, it wasn't terrible but all night I was waiting for things to pick up, same thing happened night 1, the first hour or so was very dull until Becky/Belair happened and then suddenly the night began.

Night 2......it never happened, some decent moments and I will admit I laughed so hard I went dizzy over the Vince toppiling like a domino but again it felt like Night 2 never truly began.


----------



## Spartan117

Austin and Owens stole the show at WM. I can't believe Austin took a damn bump on concrete. He looked great, but I do think any hopes I had of a run are over. While he looked good, it's also clear his knees are the biggest problem. His mobility is not the same and all credit to Kevin Owens for doing a fantastic job. The whole lead up to the match was excellent and seeing Austin do his spots was cool as hell.

And somehow, Sami Zayn and Johnny Knoxville came second this WM. That match was awesome. It's easily the most fun I've had from a match in a long time. The commentary was also brilliant. I knew this match would slap as soon as I saw the stipulation. Even the finish was brilliant.

Aside from that, I'd say most of the matches delivered aside from a few. Cody/Rollins, Edge/Styles, and the Raw Tag Triple threat were all great. The Mysterios and Miz/Paul match was good, and the MacAfee/Theory match leading into the Vince stuff, and then the Austin stuff was great. Special shout out is needed for Bobby and Omos. Bobby gave Goldberg a great match, and now just got a match out of Omos that is way better than I'd expect anyone to get out of him. It was solid. Man is fire.

Reigns and Brock was alright largely thanks to having such an incredible crowd but it was disappointing in itself. They had the best crowd reaction behind Austin himself, and yet it feels like they wasted it. I honestly think they let down what could've easily been a top 5-10 WM show. The main event is important because it caps off everything. After they worked Crown Jewel differently, I had hopes for this match. But it looks like they just reverted to a finisher fest and it makes no sense.

The match begins with Brock taking off his gloves and Reigns touching his scar from the WM34 match. Immediately it makes you think we're getting blood. The whole angle has been about Brock coming for blood too. Yet they just worked a standard big move after big move match, and we got no blood. Even the finishing sequence is weird because they do the kimura and Reigns then suddenly ends it. It makes no sense at all. Whoever produced this match should be fired. I'd love to know the thought process behind the booking of this match because whoever did it, they fucked it up. I cannot believe they wasted such an electric crowd. People were so hyped, but the thing is, for the audience watching at home, this kind of match doesn't hit the same. You need to work a match for us too, not just the live crowd. It's not a house show.

I'm glad I decided to just watch Night 1 and Night 2 back to back tonight. I finished Night 1 about half an hour before watching Night 2 live. I was able to basically forward all the bullshit filler in Night 1 like the video packages (I can't imagine having to sit through that shit live). This was a great WM and one of the best since WM31 (definitely better than WM32 and WM35-WM37 with WM33 and WM34 maybe being better).


----------



## Irish Jet

RLT1981 said:


> Drew can beat Roman imo.


Plz god no. Charisma vacuum. He's a failed experiment. Someone else needs a turn.


----------



## DaSlacker

Weaker show than WM Saturday. WM Sunday was slightly better than WM 34 in terms of quality but not as good as WM 33. 

The crowd was great throughout.


Opening match was excellent
Lashley/Omos was a dud
Zayn/Knoxville was a fun silly match
Women's match was ok
Edge/Styles - good slowburner. Poor finish
New Day/Sheamus & Holland was a dud
McAfee/Theory was good, helped by crowd
Vince/McAfee was old school heel work

Brock/Roman was disappointing. Felt like they were going through the motions and brought nothing new. Shame because the build was really good.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Catalanotto said:


> Cheers to you guys tonight, I didn’t get any reports, looks like everyone was good and proper. Many thanks, all
> 
> Fuck edge and fuck roman btw


Was the Edge match worth a watch? My gf and me kind of tapped out after the Knoxville Zayn match. 


thorwold said:


> The way he was holding his side and his crazy purple face makes me think that’s probably what it was. Otherwise why do you have Roman talking about his shoulder being out and Heyman being overly dramatic right before you go home.


I dunno, certainly hope he's not injured but that would explain a lot. Why would Brock lay it in that hard then though? It's a hold not a flying flippy whatever that you can easily botch -- He's got all the control.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dolorian said:


> Eh, commentary sort of making me think Reigns is losing.


He should've lost. Ditto with Brock Lesnar.

Neither man should be world champion at this point.

End this awfully boring reign of terror, especially when there's plenty of better talents on the roster.


----------



## Whoanma

Catalanotto said:


> fuck roman btw


----------



## Seth Grimes

RLT1981 said:


> Drew can beat Roman imo.


I honestly am a Drew hater, I struggle to get why anyone likes him? I don't think he's charismatic, good on the mic, and only really is decent in the ring? I really would hate for him to lose to Drew, personally


----------



## Spartan117

Edge still hasn't put anyone over outside of Randy Orton. This man feels like he's just back to take all the glory. He couldn't even put over Reigns clean, beat the shit out of Seth both times on PPV, and just made Styles look like a bit of an idiot with that dumb finish. This dude is going through some kind of old life crisis or something. It would've made more sense for Styles to win this, and for Priest to debut tomorrow leading into a rematch at WMB where Edge could win. Then you can go into HIAC. He's like a worse version of Triple H prior to the Batista push. At least that led to some kind of huge endgame. Edge isn't accomplishing anything like that so what's the point in feeding him so much.


----------



## The One

LPPrince said:


> It sounds to me like y'all are feeling like Roman is all presentation and little else


I don’t understand what you mean.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Was the Edge match worth a watch? My gf and me kind of tapped out after the Knoxville Zayn match.
> 
> I dunno, certainly hope he's not injured but that would explain a lot. Why would Brock lay it in that hard then though? It's a hold not a flying flippy whatever that you can easily botch -- He's got all the control.


Edge and AJ wasn't exactly where my expectations were going in but it's definitely worth the watch.


----------



## Seth Grimes

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Was the Edge match worth a watch? My gf and me kind of tapped out after the Knoxville Zayn match.


Sadly not, biggest disappointment of the weekend


----------



## FrankieDs316

If I had to pick, night 1 was defiantly better then night 2. But neither show was bad. Both were great. WWE knocked it out of the park with this years Mania.


----------



## Lariatoh!

WM had Cody beat Seth (the guy Roman can't beat), Lashley beat a giant and Drew beat his nemesis. With Roman having both belts, there will be some story with those three guys is my guess.


----------



## Spartan117

Lashley should get next at Reigns. I'm most curious about what Brock does now. He's advertised for Backlash and MITB. So if he's sticking around, where are they going from here?



LPPrince said:


> It sounds to me like y'all are feeling like Roman is all presentation and little else


People who think that are just delusional. The man has been on the run of a lifetime. He's basically had banger after bang for 20 months now. His one bad match is Goldberg. This Brock match while below expectation was still decent. It's just we've seen this same match before, and we got nothing of what they seemed to promise us. No blood, random finish, and just another big move match. On top of that, this also wasn't a definitive end which makes it weird. Reigns cheated again.


----------



## grecefar

Night 1 was better.

Anyone knows what happen to Aj on why he was hurt before the match?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Was the Edge match worth a watch? My gf and me kind of tapped out after the Knoxville Zayn match.


It was meh for me, nothing overly exciting, the Priest/Edge union was about the only very interesting thing. I’m an AJ fan so I’m left bitter lol but honestly it wasn’t the best match. Not the worst, though.


----------



## Oracle

grecefar said:


> Night 1 was better.
> 
> Anyone knows what happen to Aj on why he was hurt before the match?


Pyro fucked up apparently


----------



## FrankieDs316

SAMCRO said:


> The match was dogshit, literally took turns doing finishers, then it ended out of the blue on a weak ass spear.


That’s your opinion. They story is what matters. And the story is Romans dominance countiunes


----------



## The One

FrankieDs316 said:


> That’s your opinion. They story is what matters. And the story is Romans dominance countiunes


I grew up in the hood Roman appeals to me. Glad his reign continues.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

grecefar said:


> Night 1 was better.
> 
> Anyone knows what happen to Aj on why he was hurt before the match?


The stage pyro caught his face i think, I was wondering that when i saw his cheek bleeding for no reason down the ramp.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Reigns vs Brock had so much in ring psychology during the match. It wasn’t meant to be a 5 star classic. But it told a damn good story.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This dude trying to convince himself of stuff he doesn't believe is honestly one of my favorite WF gimmicks in awhile. More entertaining than this failure of a Night 2, that's for sure.


----------



## Insanityward88

Spartan117 said:


> Lashley should get next at Reigns. I'm most curious about what Brock does now. He's advertised for Backlash and MITB. So if he's sticking around, where are they going from here?
> 
> 
> People who think that are just delusional. The man has been on the run of a lifetime. He's basically had banger after bang for 20 months now. His one bad match is Goldberg. This Brock match while below expectation was still decent. It's just we've seen this same match before, and we got nothing of what they seemed to promise us. No blood, random finish, and just another big move match. On top of that, this also wasn't a definitive end which makes it weird. Reigns cheated again.


Banger after banner lol no he hasn’t he has destroyed the entire mens division and still the crowd is numb. Roman is the most over protected wrestler ever. He has a manager his cousins has hentch men and no one cares. Everyone knew this was the outcome Vince wanted.


----------



## SAMCRO

Spartan117 said:


> Edge still hasn't put anyone over outside of Randy Orton. This man feels like he's just back to take all the glory. He couldn't even put over Reigns clean, beat the shit out of Seth both times on PPV, and just made Styles look like a bit of an idiot with that dumb finish. This dude is going through some kind of old life crisis or something. It would've made more sense for Styles to win this, and for Priest to debut tomorrow leading into a rematch at WMB where Edge could win. Then you can go into HIAC. He's like a worse version of Triple H prior to the Batista push. At least that led to some kind of huge endgame. Edge isn't accomplishing anything like that so what's the point in feeding him so much.


It was a given Edge was winning, no way they turn him heel, give him this entirely new character, give him new music, new look and then he loses in his first match as this new character.


----------



## Spartan117

Insanityward88 said:


> Banger after banner lol no he hasn’t he has destroyed the entire mens division and still the crowd is numb. Roman is the most over protected wrestler ever. He has a manager his cousins has hentch men and no one cares. Everyone knew this was the outcome Vince wanted.


You are deaf if you're trying to claim the crowd is numb for Reigns. Outside of Austin and the whole Pat/Austin/Vince stuff, they had the best reaction. And Reigns regularly gets the best reactions. They haven't ever been numb for him, even before this heel run. As for the men's division, all of Lashley, Drew, Orton, Rollins, Edge, Owens etc. are doing just fine. If you think they're destroyed, you must just think they suck. The only person destroyed is Balor, and that has less to do with Reigns and everything to do with Woods and Theory jobbing him out then him doing nothing for months.



SAMCRO said:


> It was a given Edge was winning, no way they turn him heel, give him this entirely new character, give him new music, new look and then he loses in his first match as this new character.


He can eat the loss. He's Edge. He doesn't need protection and has already been protected more than pretty much anyone in the last 2 years. Dude didn't even put over Reigns clean like Cena did. He destroyed Rollins in their feud together. This whole run of his has just been WWE making him look good. He's done nothing for anyone yet. He could've gave Styles the shine here since Styles is coming off a year of doing nothing. It wouldn't have hurt him and helped Styles a lot.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Overall this WM was fucking amazing and by far my favorite one I’ve ever attended live. I got to live my childhood dream seeing Austin wrestle live. My wrestling fandom is complete


----------



## ThirdMan

The Quintessential Mark said:


> The stage pyro caught his face i think, I was wondering that when i saw his cheek bleeding for no reason down the ramp.


Apparently he nicked his face on the scaffolding of the set when he was entering the stage.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

ThirdMan said:


> Apparently he nicked his face on the scaffolding of the set when he was entering the stage.


Behind him? Man i think AJ needs glasses now lol.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

The Quintessential Mark said:


> Edge and AJ wasn't exactly where my expectations were going in but it's definitely worth the watch.





Seth Grimes said:


> Sadly not, biggest disappointment of the weekend





Catalanotto said:


> It was meh for me, nothing overly exciting, the Priest/Edge union was about the only very interesting thing. I’m an AJ fan so I’m left bitter lol but honestly it wasn’t the best match. Not the worst, though.


Feel like it needs a watch just based on the variety of responses. Cheers


----------



## Magicman38

The Quintessential Mark said:


> The stage pyro caught his face i think, I was wondering that when i saw his cheek bleeding for no reason down the ramp.


There’s a post on Facebook saying that AJ cut himself on the star on the stage when coming out.









It appears AJ Styles cut himself by bumping into the Wrestlemania star on the way out for his entrance. 📹 @NYCDemonD1va | By Dirt Sheet Radio | Facebook


59 тыс. views, 503 likes, 21 loves, 188 comments, 549 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Dirt Sheet Radio: It appears AJ Styles cut himself by bumping into the Wrestlemania star on the way out for...




fb.watch


----------



## promoter2003

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510820824487452672


----------



## ThirdMan

The Quintessential Mark said:


> Behind him? Man i think AJ needs glasses now lol.


Wasn't the cut on his forehead or cheek? I don't remember. But people there were saying it was the scaffolding behind the stage set.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

ThirdMan said:


> Wasn't the cut on his forehead or cheek? I don't remember. But people there were saying it was the scaffolding behind the stage set.


Cheek there was a close up and commentary mentioned it while walking halfway down the ramp.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It was high cheekish , I’ll suck his blood out


----------



## Insanityward88

Spartan117 said:


> You are deaf if you're trying to claim the crowd is numb for Reigns. Outside of Austin and the whole Pat/Austin/Vince stuff, they had the best reaction. And Reigns regularly gets the best reactions. As for the men's division, Raw has been dead and is loaded with everyone. Got nothing to do with Reigns, and all of Lashley, Drew, Orton, Rollins, Edge, Owens etc. are doing just fine. If you think they're "dead", you must just think they suck.
> 
> 
> He can eat the loss. He's Edge. He doesn't need protection and has already been protected more than pretty much anyone in the last 2 years. Dude didn't even put over Reigns clean like Cena did. He destroyed Rollins in their feud together. This whole run of his has just been WWE making him look good. He's done nothing for anyone yet. He could've gave Styles the shine here since Styles is coming off a year of doing nothing. It wouldn't have hurt him and helped Styles a lot.


Lashley instead of getting his title back he never lost got the green giant and will probably have surgery now that he put off. Drew isn’t doing fine he is in midcard hell that he asked for Orton is happy in the tag division and doesn’t want to put Roman over. Nobody believes KO will take the title from Roman and edge has a faction of vacuums. Roman owns Seth


----------



## Spartan117

promoter2003 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510820824487452672


This match was amazing. So many great moments in it. It's like the captured the essence of Jackass and transplanted it into a wrestling match. Sami is legitimately fantastic, and Johnny Knoxville did a good job. This and the Pat match leading into the Austin and Vince stuff was essentially the "sports entertainment" WWE likes to boast about but not often deliver. WWE remembering a bit of its old school mentality. That is, you go out there and entertain the hell out of fans and just have a whole lot of fun.



Insanityward88 said:


> Lashley instead of getting his title back he never lost got the green giant and will probably have surgery now that he put off. Drew isn’t doing fine he is in midcard hell that he asked for Orton is happy in the tag division and doesn’t want to put Roman over. Nobody believes KO will take the title from Roman and edge has a faction of vacuums. Roman owns Seth


You just brought up a bunch of deflections. Lashley is as credible as ever. Drew is in the midcard but is a bonafide main eventer who could easily take the title off Reigns if they wanted him to. Rollins is the same as always. Not a top tier main event guy but someone they can easily slide into the main event when needed. Does he take the title off Reigns? No, they wouldn't give it to him because they clearly don't trust him with the ball but that doesn't mean he's destroyed. Owens is as great as ever and obviously won't take the title off Reigns since they already feuded (why do you have this asinine mentality that if someone is incapable of taking the title off Reigns it means they're destroyed?). Orton could easily be slid into a feud with Reigns if they wanted.

The point is you came out with a bunch of nonsense. The biggest full-time stars behind Reigns (Drew, Lashley, Orton) are as credible as ever. The ones behind them (Edge, Styles, Rollins, Owens) aren't destroyed by any means. They've also got Cody who they clearly are going to push and depending on how that goes, he could be a candidate. All this however is pointless discussion since it's pretty obvious Reigns vs. Rock is the big match, and whatever they want to do can wait until after that.

I think your problem is you seem to be stuck in 2015 where you're incapable of realizing who the top guy actually is. You also this dumb mentality thinking everyone is bured when Reigns hasn't even faced most of the top names yet. He spent most of his reign beating on "legends" and midcarders.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Magicman38 said:


> There’s a post on Facebook saying that AJ cut himself on the star on the stage when coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears AJ Styles cut himself by bumping into the Wrestlemania star on the way out for his entrance. 📹 @NYCDemonD1va | By Dirt Sheet Radio | Facebook
> 
> 
> 59 тыс. views, 503 likes, 21 loves, 188 comments, 549 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Dirt Sheet Radio: It appears AJ Styles cut himself by bumping into the Wrestlemania star on the way out for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fb.watch


Someone might need to give him one of these next time they do specialty stage sets.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I firmly believe Roman isn't losing it til WM 40 where they will crown his replacement. Whether it be Breakker, Steveson, maybe Cody, whomever.


----------



## SAMCRO

Spartan117 said:


> He can eat the loss. He's Edge. He doesn't need protection and has already been protected more than pretty much anyone in the last 2 years. Dude didn't even put over Reigns clean like Cena did. He destroyed Rollins in their feud together. This whole run of his has just been WWE making him look good. He's done nothing for anyone yet. He could've gave Styles the shine here since Styles is coming off a year of doing nothing. It wouldn't have hurt him and helped Styles a lot.


They're setting him up to have the top heel stable on Raw, they aren't gonna have him lose going into it. And they protected AJ in the loss, Priest distracted him, it was set up like AJ would've won had Priest not shown up.


----------



## promoter2003

Spartan117 said:


> This match was amazing. So many great moments in it. It's like the captured the essence of Jackass and transplanted it into a wrestling match. Sami is legitimately fantastic, and Johnny Knoxville did a good job. This and the Pat match leading into the* Austin and Vince stuff was essentially the "sports entertainment" WWE likes to boast about but not often deliver. WWE remembering a bit of its old school mentality.* That is, you go out there and entertain the hell out of fans and just have a whole lot of fun.


Yeah old school actually included old school though. Austin added a lot to the aura around it.


----------



## Spartan117

promoter2003 said:


> Yeah old school actually included old school though. Austin added a lot to the aura around it.


I think that undersells how good of a job Pat and Theory did in their match. It was already a lot of fun. Vince and Austin took it to another level though. And Sami and Knoxville obviously had no help. Just a really well planned match with a bunch of great moments.


----------



## VanillaRice10

WWE needs to load the brinks truck up and sign someone that can dethrone super cena-Reigns. Hell sign Jay White and let the switchblade dethrone Roman. 2024 is too far away for MJF. If they can’t sign anyone red hot from the indys put a strap on baby steiner and let him beat Roman. Just call him Bron Steiner instead of his current name. Anybody but Roman would be nice. Hell give Cody the super Cena push and it would be better than Roman.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Edge just turned heel. It’s idiotic to assert he should’ve lost the match. Maybe if he was still a face, but he’s arguably the biggest star they have if Lesnar’s gone. Having him lose to Styles would’ve been dumb here.


----------



## Insanityward88

VanillaRice10 said:


> WWE needs to load the brinks truck up and sign someone that can dethrone super cena-Reigns. Hell sign Jay White and let the switchblade dethrone Roman. 2024 is too far away for MJF. If they can’t sign anyone red hot from the indys put a strap on baby steiner and let him beat Roman. Just call him Bron Steiner instead of his current name. Anybody but Roman would be nice. Hell give Cody the super Cena push and it would be better than Roman.


I thought it was going to be breaker by summer slam but he lost to Ziegler. Roman is not getting pinned he would beat nexus DX the brothers of destruction the Wyatt family super Cena and Hogan Macho Man by himself at this point.


----------



## VanillaRice10

Catalanotto said:


> I was on yesterday too lol


Time for you to take a vacation after these two nights of WM. Especially after tonights awful main event.


----------



## Spartan117

Match times for Wrestlemania this year that went longer than 10 minutes:

Edge vs. Styles - *24 minutes*
Cody vs. Seth - *21 minutes*
Bianca vs. Becky - *19 minutes*
Charlotte vs. Ronda - *18 minutes*
Sami vs. Knoxville - *14 minutes*
Stone Cold vs. Owens - *14 minutes*
Reigns vs. Brock - *12 minutes*
RKBro vs. Profits vs. AA - *12 minutes*
Miz & Logan vs. Rey & Dominik - *11 minutes*
Fatal 4 Way Women's Tag - *10 minutes*
Pat vs. Theory - *10 minutes*

When your main event of WM goes shorter than half the card. No wonder it felt so rushed. Ridiculous that all they did was 12 minutes. Edge and Styles also had no business being 24 minutes. They could've shaved 5 minutes off that.



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Edge just turned heel. It’s idiotic to assert he should’ve lost the match. Maybe if he was still a face, but he’s arguably the biggest star they have if Lesnar’s gone. Having him lose to Styles would’ve been dumb here.


Arguable by an idiot maybe. Edge's metrics have been terrible considering how he's positioned. His quarter hours are generally mediocre if not outright bad, and his online metrics are poor. For as much as they've given him, he does not deliver whatsoever on the numbers. He gets numbers worse than even Rollins on average who has been a midcarder for 2 years now and not given as strong of booking. Edge is given top star booking but his average YouTube views are like 500k since his return. Both Reigns and Orton are much bigger stars than he is, and even the likes of Ronda, Becky, and Sasha generate way more interest than he does. Drew, whose top run happened during the pandemic, did better numbers than Edge for god's sake.


----------



## promoter2003

Spartan117 said:


> I think that undersells how good of a job Pat and Theory did in their match. It was already a lot of fun. Vince and Austin took it to another level though. And Sami and Knoxville obviously had no help. Just a really well planned match with a bunch of great moments.


When I say old school, I mean they had Austin and Vince involved with crafting it. We don't see that kind of stuff with the weekly shows or monthly ppv because the boss and Mr. Attitude Era himself aren't involved to allow it to get executed a certain way.

Those two deserve praise too though you're right.


----------



## SAMCRO

So is it safe to say the biggest WM match of all time is also one of the worst WM matches of all time? at least main event wise it is, i'm struggling to think of a worse one, Miz vs Cena was even better.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I was suprised how crazy over McAfee was. I mean I really enjoy him on commentary. And man was he impressive in the ring. But damn, the guy was almost as over with the crowd as Stone Cold and Taker.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Clown me, club me, but with all the nostalgia can we get Thuganomics Cena?!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

SAMCRO said:


> So is it safe to say the biggest WM match of all time is also one of the worst WM matches of all time? at least main event wise it is, i'm struggling to think of a worse one, Miz vs Cena was even better.


I'd agree. I actually the last time these two main evented was kinda worse. Was probably a bit of a better match, but that was possibly the WM main event that the crowd shit on and didn't care about more than any other. The crowd was hot for this one. Big fight feel. And they failed to deliver. I hope they finally stop having these two main event It's a shit show every time. I really thought this one be different. I was wrong.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

SAMCRO said:


> So is it safe to say the biggest WM match of all time is also one of the worst WM matches of all time? at least main event wise it is, i'm struggling to think of a worse one, Miz vs Cena was even better.


Never buy into buzz labels like 'Biggest WrestleMania match of all time'


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

I just cant get into Lesnar matches at all. Its the same damn spots and sequences every time. Like whoever is producing the match cant add a few variations of a suplex, a spine buster? anything.

Brock matches are for people that only watch Wrestlemania it seems. They dont care really.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Spartan117 said:


> Match times for Wrestlemania this year that went longer than 10 minutes:
> 
> Edge vs. Styles - *24 minutes*
> Cody vs. Seth - *21 minutes*
> Bianca vs. Becky - *19 minutes*
> Charlotte vs. Ronda - *18 minutes*
> Sami vs. Knoxville - *14 minutes*
> Stone Cold vs. Owens - *14 minutes*
> Reigns vs. Brock - *12 minutes*
> RKBro vs. Profits vs. AA - *12 minutes*
> Miz & Logan vs. Rey & Dominik - *11 minutes*
> Fatal 4 Way Women's Tag - *10 minutes*
> Pat vs. Theory - *10 minutes*
> 
> When your main event of WM goes shorter than half the card. No wonder it felt so rushed. Ridiculous that all they did was 12 minutes. Edge and Styles also had no business being 24 minutes. They could've shaved 5 minutes off that.
> 
> 
> Arguable by an idiot maybe. Edge's metrics have been terrible considering how he's positioned. His quarter hours are generally mediocre if not outright bad, and his online metrics are poor. For as much as they've given him, he does not deliver whatsoever on the numbers. He gets numbers worse than even Rollins on average who has been a midcarder for 2 years now and not given as strong of booking. Edge is given top star booking but his average YouTube views are like 500k since his return. Both Reigns and Orton are much bigger stars than he is, and even the likes of Ronda, Becky, and Sasha generate way more interest than he does. Drew, whose top run happened during the pandemic, did better numbers than Edge for god's sake.


Edge doesn’t really have much competition. Edge is bigger than Reigns, though Orton does have a case.


----------



## Chelsea

246 pages, not bad.

Cheers!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510817876130807813


----------



## Spartan117

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Edge doesn’t really have much competition. Edge is bigger than Reigns, though Orton does have a case.


Yeah, okay. The fact that you think this shows how little you know. The man can't even average over 500k views but is bigger than Reigns who averages 2 million. Even Becky averages 800k. Ronda is averaging over a million. Drew has been feuding with Baron Corbin for months, and has averaged 400k in that time. Edge was given both Seth and Styles and averaged sub-500k with them. You're just clueless.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Spartan117 said:


> Yeah, okay. The fact that you think this shows how little you know. The man can't even average over 500k views but is bigger than Reigns who averages 2 million. Even Becky averages 800k. Ronda is averaging over a million. Drew has been feuding with Baron Corbin for months, and has averaged 400k in that time. You're clueless.


Edge is probably the biggest star they have. Acknowledge that.


----------



## Spartan117

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Edge is probably the biggest star they have. Acknowledge that.


I acknowledge... absolutely nothing.


----------



## La Parka

The real belt collector has arrived


----------



## DammitChrist

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I like how the same people who complain about video game matches are the ones who enjoy the Roman Brock finisher kick out spam extravaganza.


Yep, great workers like Kenny Omega, Adam Cole, Johnny Gargano, and the Young Bucks get thrown under the bus instead.


----------



## ThirdMan

Spartan117 said:


> I acknowledge... absolutely nothing.


I thought you were the resident statistician here, yet you appear to be getting verklempt. Settle down, there, sonny. Just post a pie chart or something to show these guys what's what.


----------



## Tomzy95

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Roman's just been a disaster. He's capable of having good matches with the right worker. Rollins at Rumble was one. Cesaro match last year is another. As well as the triple threat at Mania last year, though it wasn't MOTY or anywhere close. It was a really good match, but nah. Edge/Rollins alone had three better matches, and that's just WWE.
> 
> Most of Roman's matches since his title reign began have been weak. Owens matches, Drew McIntyre Survivor Series, Cena match was bad, Edge match was one of Edge's weakest since his return, the Demon Finn Balor wasn't anything special and the awful finish just made it bad, the Big E match at Survivor Series wasn't good. Reigns' run from a match quality standpoint has been mediocre, with some good stuff sprinkled in there.
> 
> Roman at the start of his push in 2015 needed a miracle to have a good match. That first Lesnar match at Mania was that. Reigns is a better worker now than back then, but he still needs the right opponent to produce anything better than decent. Lesnar is pretty set in his ways and while he can definitely have great matches even with the whole "suplex city" shtick, he clearly doesn't mesh well with Roman unless they're just beating the piss out of each other. Which has only really happened once.
> 
> So yeah Reigns and Lesnar were never going to have a good match here but it was maybe their worst match. It was all extremely anticlimactic and will go down as one of the worst Mania main events in history, along with several other Roman matches that could be on that list.


Are you seriosuly trying to pin this on Reigns and not Mr. Spam a Suplex city?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Tomzy95 said:


> Are you seriosuly trying to pin this on Reigns and not Mr. Spam a Suplex city?


It’s on both of them.


----------



## wwetna1

FrankieDs316 said:


> Overall this WM was fucking amazing and by far my favorite one I’ve ever attended live. I got to live my childhood dream seeing Austin wrestle live. My wrestling fandom is complete


Yeah to me it’s better than the two I attended in person before. And my nephew ate everything up both nights, made it even better. I will say that ATT stadium is impressive in person


----------



## DammitChrist

Oh, a wrestling friend of mine just pointed out something moments ago.

Their detractors gave Dave Meltzer plus Bryan Alvarez a lot of crap recently for predicting/speculating that Pat McAfee vs Vince McMahon would possibly happen at Wrestlemania 38, and stated that it was never occurring at all.

It turns out that McAfee vs Vince DID actually happen after all, so both of those men were right all along 😂

Meltzer and Alvarez knowing what's best confirmed


----------



## wwetna1

RapShepard said:


> Brock has had fun matches though. It's just him and Reigns have a clear ceiling. Either it's them having no chemistry or producers over protecting both, the matches they have are fine. But not what you want for guys in their position.


What I never get is why they restrict them. They restrict them to a normal match. They could do a street fight, cage, or hell in a cell like when he worked Taker, Cena, or HHH but won’t


----------



## TripleG

OK, full thoughts: 

This is the most I have enjoyed WrestleMania in years. This is the best one I've seen since at least WrestleMania XXX. 

Not everything worked, and two four hour shows is still a little exhausting, but all in all, it was an enjoyable and memorable event. 


Getting the basic window dressing and production stuff out of the way, the set looked awesome. It was one of the better looking Mania sets. Sadly, both performances of the National anthem were terrible. The first guy sounded like he was on valium, while the gal from night 2 sounded like she was in pain. 
Entrances throughout both shows were generally pretty cool. Lashley, Sasha, and McAfee were the ones that stood out to me the most. 
They really want to put over Gable Stevenson, huh? Gets introduced by Stephanie night 1 and gets a moment to suplex the other Gable on night 2. We will see how he turns out.

Night 1: 

Its a shame the opening match got derailed by a legit injury, but they managed to make a good match out of it despite that. Solid and basic opener. 
McIntyre Vs. Corbin was a match that existed. No more, no less. I am not overly interested in either guy, but I wasn't offended by the resulting match. 
Miz/Logan Paul Vs. The Mysterios was fun with Rey bouncing all around and the heels being dicks. Fun was had for sure. 
Bianca Vs. Becky was pretty good. Not as good as Sasha/Bianca from the year before, but still a really good match with a satisfying title change. 
Cody Vs. Seth was my favorite match of Mania as a whole. I loved it. It was great to see Cody back doing his thing and performing at a high level. My one knock is that I wouldn't have had anyone kick out of his finishers on the first night in, but nobody protects finishers anymore, so I guess I can let that slide. The match was exciting and Cody looked on fire. He was probably the most exciting talent coming out of Night 1. 
I did not like Ronda Vs. Charlotte. I thought the ending was hokey and just made the match a farce, but even before they, the two women looked like they had some miscommunications with each other that made the match less refined than one would expect. 
The Stone Cold/Owens stuff delivered exactly what everyone wanted. Burying a younger talent is usually not the way to go, but Owens has been mishandled so frequently that I doubt this could do any more damage to him. He basically had to have the whole match around a limited Austin, and to that end, he did his job well. With all the bells and whistles, Austin got to look like a star again. It was great to have him curse, drink beer, and kick ass. If you were in this for Austin nostalgia, this whole situation gave you exactly what you wanted and then some. It was good and feel good stuff. 
Night 2: 

Triple H leaving his boots in the ring was a nice gesture and a solid signifier that this was the end for him. He'll go into the Hall next year, no doubt. 
The opening Tag Title match was thrilling! Throughout the weekend (This show, NXT, ROH, and Impact) there were a ton of these four and three way tag matches, and none of the others left an impression on me because it was just spot after spot and nobody stood out. Here, it was chaotic action, but the individuals got to shine, especially the immovable Otis, and the exciting champs in RK-Bro. This was pretty darn good and a great way to start Night 2. 
Lashley Vs. Omos was basic and simple, and I liked it for that. They took advantage of both men's strengths and worked the match in a way where a basic vertical suplex was the high spot and it worked beautifully. 
The Jackass Match was what it was. If you like Jackass, you loved this. If you're like me and don't really care for Jackass, then this wasn't for you. It entertained the people that wanted it, so I can't argue with results. 
Women's Four Way tag was just eight women bouncing around the ring...next. 
Edge Vs. AJ Styles was very good. Not to the level of "Mania Classic". It was missing a little extra something for that, but as a cool pairing between two talents I never expected to see tangle, it was one of the highlights of the show. 
New Day Vs. Peaky Blinders match was pure filler...next. 
If I had to pick a worst part of WrestleMania 38, it was what came next. Whoo-boy. OK, the crowd was into McAfee and the match with Theory was solid enough. OK fine. It was everything else that came after that was a disaster. So, you had McAfee, a former punter and current commentator, beat a full time wrestler clean only to start selling for a 75 year old Vince McMahon? It looked absolutely ridiculous and all it did was make Austin Theory look like utter shit. This is a guy that Vince himself said was "A Future Universal Champion" and you basically made him a laughing stock. To make matters worse, Austin comes out and does his usual song and dance that I have seen at least a million times and stuns everyone involved, including the already buried Theory, and delivered what ranks up there as the worst Stone Cold Stunner of all time on Vince, who was probably too old to take it anymore. The only Stunners worse than that were the one on Linda in 2005 and the one on Trump from Mania 23. This segment started off well and then fell off a cliff. And by the way, three celebrity matches in this Mania and all three of them one. There is something to be said there and a debate to be had, but it was a running theme throughout Mania weekend. 
Finally the Main Event. Brock Vs. Roman with both belts on the line...honestly, this is probably the most I have ever enjoyed a Brock/Roman match. It was them basically landing their best shots all match long, but at least it didn't go into the realm of parody like their 34 match did. Roman was the clear cut heel here and is completely cemented in the role he was born to play. I enjoyed the match and it felt like an appropriate closer to WrestleMania.


----------



## Tomzy95

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It’s on both of them.


Considering Reigns has had good matches with Jey Uso, Daniel Bryan, Edge, John Cena, Finn Balor, Big E etc than I tend to disagree.

When was the last Lesnar match when he did more than 3 moves?


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf

So far night 2 sucks.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Tomzy95 said:


> Considering Reigns has had good matches with Jey Uso, Daniel Bryan, Edge, John Cena, Finn Balor, Big E etc than I tend to disagree.
> 
> When was the last Lesnar match when he did more than 3 moves?


Wouldn’t say his matches with Edge (singles), Cena, Balor, or Big E were good. They ranged from trash to mediocre. Bryan is the best wrestler in the world so he did carry Reigns to a good match, and the Jey Uso matches I haven’t seen.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Just got out of the after hours VIP show. Hung out with Rikishi. Boutght him a few beers and I played Rocks theme song. I asked what are the chances we see your boy tomorrow.

“Pretty good chance, brother.”


----------



## Tomzy95

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Wouldn’t say his matches with Edge (singles), Cena, Balor, or Big E were good. They ranged from trash to mediocre. Bryan is the best wrestler in the world so he did carry Reigns to a good match, and the Jey Uso matches I haven’t seen.


Then it comes down to your opinion. 

Objectively speaking, he puts on more diverse and longer matches than Lesnar. That is the truth.


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510882877579296772Undisputed WWE Universal Champion Roman Reigns may have suffered an injury on WrestleMania Sunday.

As seen in the photos below, Reigns’ arm appeared to be swollen during the final stages of his main event bout against Brock Lesnar. Also, Reigns could be heard telling Paul Heyman that something “is out” moments before the finish. According to _Wrestling News, _Reigns was possibly talking about his shoulder popping out of the socket. It was also noted that Reigns may have torn a muscle.

The finish to the Reigns vs. Lesnar match was heavily criticized by fans on social media. It’s likely that Reigns’ injury led to the flat finish, and an audible was called by the wrestlers.

Reigns was visibly in pain while trying to hoist both titles, but did manage to get the injured arm up. He also posed for a photo with Heyman after the match, as seen below.

Stay tuned for updates on Roman Reigns’ possible injury.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510855050175909890

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510848737161056257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510861369024950277

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510845697276456962


----------



## fabi1982

Best WM since WM30 for me. Night2 wasnt as great as night1 but besides the womens tag champ match everything was at least good. Pat being cheered like the Rock, Vince actually "working" a match, Stone Cold again, Jackass crew, tripe threat tag match and even the main event until it got cut short. So many great matches and moments.

Overall Cody entrance and the match is my favorite part, but both nights delivered well above what everyone was expecting. WWE did it again!!


----------



## Rockysays

Agree with the sentiments.
The celebrity matches pissed me off, i'd rather see US or IC titles defended.
I feel like things happened more organically rather than WWE and Cole trying to push WM moments like they do every year.

Still feel the two-night format is too much.

Best WM for a while, but I guess following the Rumble, my expectations were low. Still I can't believe i'm seeing people saying it was better than X-7. The below par Main Event really hurt this event.

Normally, my frustrations run at WWE and their booking. This event I am frustrated that they know how to put on good shows as proven by WM38...it's frustrating we wont get another good show like this until SS or even Wrestlemania next year.

Hopefully Rock on Raw tomorrow will change things.


----------



## Geert Wilders

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510882877579296772Undisputed WWE Universal Champion Roman Reigns may have suffered an injury on WrestleMania Sunday.
> 
> As seen in the photos below, Reigns’ arm appeared to be swollen during the final stages of his main event bout against Brock Lesnar. Also, Reigns could be heard telling Paul Heyman that something “is out” moments before the finish. According to _Wrestling News, _Reigns was possibly talking about his shoulder popping out of the socket. It was also noted that Reigns may have torn a muscle.
> 
> The finish to the Reigns vs. Lesnar match was heavily criticized by fans on social media. It’s likely that Reigns’ injury led to the flat finish, and an audible was called by the wrestlers.
> 
> Reigns was visibly in pain while trying to hoist both titles, but did manage to get the injured arm up. He also posed for a photo with Heyman after the match, as seen below.
> 
> Stay tuned for updates on Roman Reigns’ possible injury.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510855050175909890
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510848737161056257
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510861369024950277
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510845697276456962


Roman Two Reigns era about to be something else


----------



## FrankieDs316

wwetna1 said:


> Yeah to me it’s better than the two I attended in person before. And my nephew ate everything up both nights, made it even better. I will say that ATT stadium is impressive in person


ATT stadium is insane once you see it in person. Never seen a stadium like it. Sofi in LA next next might top it.


----------



## FrankieDs316

SAMCRO said:


> Lol they seriously brought Taker back out again to do the same exact thing he did on night 1 walking to each end of the stage? why? its literally the same people there again, its not like a new crop that didn't get to see him on night 1.


This I agree. She should of came out as the american bad ass and ride a bike this time.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Tomzy95 said:


> Then it comes down to your opinion.
> 
> Objectively speaking, he puts on more diverse and longer matches than Lesnar. That is the truth.


Sure, it comes down to my opinion vs your opinion lol. But as far as the objective part:

Longer? Since 2015 I’d definitely agree Roman’s matches are longer.

More diverse? Eh… depends how you define that. Comes down to subjectivity ultimately in terms of how that’s decided. That said, again since 2015 I’d say… sure? Roman’s matches too are very much “you’ve seen one you’ve seen them all” for the most part which is subjective, but I do think he does use a slightly larger repertoire of moves. Would need to look though, but I wouldn’t dispute that part of it if that’s your position.


----------



## Jersey

Dominik paid tribute to his father, that was nice of him.


----------



## philsphan26

Was very happy with the entire show. Thank you WWE. My favorite moment was Cody getting his shot. It's such a great storyline and I hope WWE runs with it. Here's a guy who can be a storyline of never giving up and showing the world hard work can in fact pay off.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Night 2 wasn't as good as Night 1. Still one of the better WrestleManias in recent years though, it must be said.

I said Reigns vs Lesnar would be underwhelming and it just was. I'm sorry but it was. Finisher spot-fest, the predictable ref bump and shenanigans, and a flat and anti-climactic finish.

Reports of Reigns suffering an arm injury are interesting though. It would be a bit funny in a schadenfreude way if WWE put all this effort into making Reigns the Undisputed WWE Universal Champion and then it turns out he has to relinquish it because he needs to bow out to recover from an injury.


----------



## FrankieDs316

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Everything given to Roman, yet he fails constantly as a star.


 Wrong on so many levels. Roman is a star. Point blank and the period. He feels like a star, he acts like a star, he makes money for the company like a star. The man is a star. Anyone who says otherwise is wrong


----------



## wwetna1

FrankieDs316 said:


> ATT stadium is insane once you see it in person. Never seen a stadium like it. Sofi in LA next next might top it.


Yeah I figure but I came off really impressed with the stadium and wouldn’t be surprised to see them circle back soon. 

I’ve done Miami and I did New Orleans but the stadium was way better at att


----------



## wwetna1

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Again, all about Roman. Nothing else matters. He's a heel and they've given him two Manias to close out in a row. Pretty sure that's unprecedented. Everything given to Roman, yet he fails constantly as a star.
> 
> Overall, Night 1 ended up being a lot better. Night 2 had some moments, but overall wasn't a good night.


He can’t fail as a star when he’s been the face of the billion dollar fox, the msg show he headlined set a record, summerslam a record, rumble a record, this mania to be a record and was billed around him. He moves top merch. His events on peacock are some of the most watched. He is the star. He’s not a Bret Hart, he’s actually printed money everything they’ve touched pushing him


----------



## wwetna1

Rise said:


> He constantly fails at mania but they don’t feel they have anyone else it’s sad.


I’m go say it .. Roman puts on better mani performances than AJ who has never come close to Cena at summerslam in a mania match


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'm not going to say Roman isn't a star. He is. I'm just going to say the fact that he is a legit star is kind of a backhanded indictment of WWE that this is the best they could manage in terms of building new stars.


----------



## Saintpat

FrankieDs316 said:


> ATT stadium is insane once you see it in person. Never seen a stadium like it. Sofi in LA next next might top it.


Haven’t been to Sofi but I think Mercedes-Benz in Atlanta topped the Jerry Dome.

Their coolest thing is it’s very fan-friendly. Like you buy a soda and there are free refill stations all around the concourse so you don’t wait in line again. A bottle of water or a hot dog are like $2. Any restaurant that has a concession spot cannot charge more there than they charge at their shops — like Chick-fil-A prices are exactly the same as the stores. Also you can walk the entire concourse at every level to meet up with people and a lot of ‘indoor tailgating’ areas. And the Wi-Fi is very strong.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> This dude trying to convince himself of stuff he doesn't believe is honestly one of my favorite WF gimmicks in awhile. More entertaining than this failure of a Night 2, that's for sure.


No convincing needed. Night 2 was good. Night 1 was better but night 2 wasn’t a failure by any means. Also let’s not act like you Try to convince yourself of stuff you don’t believe in.


----------



## haribo

Usos/Nakamura & Boogs - **
McIntyre/Corbin - **1/4
Miz/Mysterios - No. By all accounts it seems Logan Paul managed to hang well but I refuse to give him any time of my day.
Belair/Lynch - ***3/4
Rhodes/Rollins - ***1/2
Flair/Rousey - **1/2
Austin/KO - N/R. If I had to "rate" it it'd only be like ** but this was more about the spectacle of it happening than some workrate clinic.

Excellent back-to-back in the midcard with a memorable main event. Everything else was what I'd expect from the weekly shows (I don't watch them if that makes it obvious).

RKBro/Alpha/Street Profits - *** 1/4
Lashley/Omos - *1/4
Knoxville/Sami - ***
Women's tag - *3/4
Edge/AJ - **1/2
New Day/Butch's boys - 1/2*
McAfee/Theory - ***
McAfee/Vince - dud
Reigns/Lesnar - **

3 good matches dampened by everything else around it. Like Ronda & Charlotte, Edge/AJ disappointed (though many were expecting a mediocre match). There was certainly good in there but needed at least 5 minutes chopped off because they were gassed, legitimately or selling, within just 5 minutes. I dunno if they shortened the main event because of Roman's arm but I doubt it would've gone more than a couple minutes longer anyway. Brock matches can be so much more than a German suplex & finisher fest but oh well. Disappointed Heyman didn't get an F5.

A match bumped off night one and going under 2 minutes on night two so you can fill in a dozen video packages promoting the other day. Classic.


----------



## deadcool

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, a wrestling friend of mine just pointed out something moments ago.
> 
> Their detractors gave Dave Meltzer plus Bryan Alvarez a lot of crap recently for predicting/speculating that Pat McAfee vs Vince McMahon would possibly happen at Wrestlemania 38, and stated that it was never occurring at all.
> 
> It turns out that McAfee vs Vince DID actually happen after all, so both of those men were right all along 😂
> 
> Meltzer and Alvarez knowing what's best confirmed


I made a similar post. Meltzer/Alvarez were the first one to report that Austin was going to have a match and so was Vince. Everyone including me didn't believe it and ridiculed them. They were proven right. So all these threads about Meltzer not being a credible source are no longer valid.

I read the Wrestlemania reports and looks like I didn't miss much. It was an underwhelming event as expected.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

FrankieDs316 said:


> Wrong on so many levels. Roman is a star. Point blank and the period. He feels like a star, he acts like a star, he makes money for the company like a star. The man is a star. Anyone who says otherwise is wrong


Roman fails on many levels. WWE makes the money, Roman makes virtually no difference. He easily gets overshadowed by actual stats whenever they come around, despite having the biggest push of all time. It’s pretty sad.

Edit: Anyway, done talking about Roman for now unless it’s with someone that’s not a blind mark (nothing wrong with that if you are by the way… but it’s only fun for so long before it gets old):

Night 2 ratings (what I saw)

Raw Tag Titles -***
Lashley/Omos -*1/2
Sami/Knoxville - ***
Woman’s Tag - **
Edge/AJ - ***1/2
Brock/Roman - *

A couple terrible matches, a MOTN that was good but not as good as it should’ve been, and a surprising treat in Sami/Knoxville made this a pretty weak Mania night, but it had its moments. Definitely inferior to Night 1.


----------



## deadcool

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Roman fails on many levels. WWE makes the money, Roman makes virtually no difference. He easily gets overshadowed by actual stats whenever they come around, despite having the biggest push of all time. It’s pretty sad.


Someone once stated on this forum, "It would have been the same whether it was Reigns, Rollins or El Torito as world champion. WWE makes money because of its brand not who is on top".


----------



## philsphan26

FrankieDs316 said:


> Wrong on so many levels. Roman is a star. Point blank and the period. He feels like a star, he acts like a star, he makes money for the company like a star. The man is a star. Anyone who says otherwise is wrong


Based on what? He can’t wrestle and can’t talk on the mic. He just has a big physique which Vince is obsessed with.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> No convincing needed. Night 2 was good. Night 1 was better but night 2 wasn’t a failure by any means. Also let’s not act like you Try to convince yourself of stuff you don’t believe in.


You're so mad. Enjoy that terrible main event.  Fucking sucked ass. Another failed WM main event for Reigns. Shocking!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

deadcool said:


> Someone once stated on this forum, "It would have been the same whether it was Reigns, Rollins or El Torito as world champion. WWE makes money because of its brand not who is on top".


Which makes it even worse that WWE had to destroy the entire rest of their product to the degree they have just to get Roman over.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> You're so mad. Enjoy that terrible main event.  Fucking sucked ass. Another failed WM main event for Reigns. Shocking!


I’m not mad at all. It was an ok main event. I enjoyed it and so did the fans in the building. Hey at least he main events WMs unlike Seth.


----------



## FrankieDs316

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Roman fails on many levels. WWE makes the money, Roman makes virtually no difference. He easily gets overshadowed by actual stats whenever they come around, despite having the biggest push of all time. It’s pretty sad.


Like I said. Wrong on so many levels


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> I’m not mad at all. It was an ok main event. I enjoyed it and so did the fans in the building. Hey at least he main events WMs unlike Seth.


And he fails in all of those main-events. Some of the worst ones ever, while Seth routinely has very good matches at WM and even MOTN's. I'll more than take that trade-off.

That shit-house match last night. I LOVE IT!


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> And he fails in all of those main-events. Some of the worst ones ever, while Seth routinely has very good matches at WM and even MOTN's. I'll more than take that trade-off.


Doesn’t fail at all. WWE is making more money then ever with Reigns on top. I also see you are trying to convince yourself things you don’t believe in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

FrankieDs316 said:


> Doesn’t fail at all. WWE is making more money then ever with Reigns on top. I also see you are trying to convince yourself things you don’t believe in.


You're not very good at this, Stone.


----------



## FrankieDs316

wwetna1 said:


> He can’t fail as a star when he’s been the face of the billion dollar fox, the msg show he headlined set a record, summerslam a record, rumble a record, this mania to be a record and was billed around him. He moves top merch. His events on peacock are some of the most watched. He is the star. He’s not a Bret Hart, he’s actually printed money everything they’ve touched pushing him


And yet some are trying so hard to convince themselves Reigns is a failure when mathematical statistics says otherwise.


----------



## DammitChrist

The current Universal Champion still continues to be a hilariously awful failure 7+ years later.

News at 11


----------



## FrankieDs316

Showstopper said:


> You're not very good at this, Stone.


Lol what?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Reservoir Angel said:


> Which makes it even worse that WWE had to destroy the entire rest of their product to the degree they have just to get Roman over.


Which is the biggest issue with the whole thing. It’s one thing to give Reigns a title run, heel turn, etc. However in the effort to make him the “GOAT”… everyone else feels weak. People talk about other challengers and really, Rollins is the only one that feels like he could’ve maybe been a match, but he got bitched out by Lesnar as the chamber. Then has lost a couple matches over the last month, ultimately to Rhodes last night.

Drew is probably the next closest, but has lost too much steam and while I don’t think impossible for him to be built back up to that level, some work is needed.

Lashley is next up. Beating Omos was a cool moment. However, he got beat by Big E multiple times, who got destroyed by Roman. Lashley is up there but still levels below Reigns in credibility. Maybe if he’d been allowed to straight up beat Lesnar at Rumble clean (or at least on his own), it would’ve been a different story.

The only other person is Cody. He’s got that return momentum now. We’ll see how long it takes for WWE to squash that. He’s got some building up to do, but won’t deny he has a ton of momentum. However to point out, he hasn’t been sacrificed to anyone for Reigns’ current heel run to be propped up because he hasn’t been in WWE.

Reigns being a failure is one thing. His FOTC push leading to huge declines on viewership is bad enough. But then they turn him heel (which is good in it if itself)… and basically pull the same shit (only even more aggressive) as when he was a face then that's what is bad. Only he cheats a little bit more. The problem is they kill the rest of the roster to do that.

As long as they have things like the Saudi money coming in (and dollar inflation continues which artificially drives money numbers higher), they’ll continue posting record revenue regardless of whatever they’re doing. I think what it comes down to is Vince wants to make sure his top guy is a genuine good PR guy. Someone Vince can rely on to not become a liability for WWE in terms of saying the wrong thing. Roman’s definitely that guy as he’s pretty chill and seems like a genuine good person. So his shortcomings in talent and not being a star, as well as Vince killing everyone else in the product to prop him up, simply don’t matter. Vince has what he wants in Roman.


----------



## FrankieDs316

DammitChrist said:


> The current Universal Champion still continues to be a hilariously awful failure 7+ years later.
> 
> News at 11


A failure that continues to make WWE more money then ever.


----------



## Reservoir Angel




----------



## deadcool

DammitChrist said:


> The current Universal Champion still continues to be a hilariously awful failure 7+ years later.
> 
> News at 11


Very true. I feel bad for all people who actually subjected themselves to watch Wrestlemania last 2 nights. I couldn't do it.

Don't worry, Lashley and McIntyre will be jobbing to the Jason Momoa cosplayer right after the blonde Wardlow jobs to him a few more times at the next PPVs.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

The XL 2 said:


> WWE going PG, WWE creating the network, and all this guaranteed money killed the quality of the product.


The WWE Network is one of the best things we’ve ever created.


----------



## The XL 2

BigRedMonster47 said:


> The WWE Network is one of the best things we’ve ever created.


I love the WWE network because it allows me to watch the old stuff. But it contributed to the killing of the current product.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Main Event sucked ass can be easily recreated on 2K22. The Celeb matches were better. Fuck. Knoxville and Samis match was more entertaining than everything on Night 2.

Enjoyed Night 1. Night 2 not so much.


----------



## Plamen Ivanov

how Roman and Brock match was a finisher fest? Reigns literally hit 3 spears and Brock hit one F5. Since when superman punches and suplexes are considered finishers lmaooo
And in their WM 34 match Brock hit 6 F5's and Reigns hit 5 Spears, that was a finisher fest match


----------



## philsphan26

Is there a place to see merchandise sales? I'm curious what Reigns sells


----------



## Rozzop

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Which is the biggest issue with the whole thing. It’s one thing to give Reigns a title run, heel turn, etc. However in the effort to make him the “GOAT”… everyone else feels weak. People talk about other challengers and really, Rollins is the only one that feels like he could’ve maybe been a match, but he got bitched out by Lesnar as the chamber. Then has lost a couple matches over the last month, ultimately to Rhodes last night.
> 
> Drew is probably the next closest, but has lost too much steam and while I don’t think impossible for him to be built back up to that level, some work is needed.
> 
> Lashley is next up. Beating Omos was a cool moment. However, he got beat by Big E multiple times, who got destroyed by Roman. Lashley is up there but still levels below Reigns in credibility. Maybe if he’d been allowed to straight up beat Lesnar at Rumble clean (or at least on his own), it would’ve been a different story.
> 
> The only other person is Cody. He’s got that return momentum now. We’ll see how long it takes for WWE to squash that. He’s got some building up to do, but won’t deny he has a ton of momentum. However to point out, he hasn’t been sacrificed to anyone for Reigns’ current heel run to be propped up because he hasn’t been in WWE.
> 
> Reigns being a failure is one thing. His FOTC push leading to huge declines on viewership is bad enough. But then they turn him heel (which is good in it if itself)… and basically pull the same shit (only even more aggressive) as when he was a face then that's what is bad. Only he cheats a little bit more. The problem is they kill the rest of the roster to do that.
> 
> As long as they have things like the Saudi money coming in (and dollar inflation continues which artificially drives money numbers higher), they’ll continue posting record revenue regardless of whatever they’re doing. I think what it comes down to is Vince wants to make sure his top guy is a genuine good PR guy. Someone Vince can rely on to not become a liability for WWE in terms of saying the wrong thing. Roman’s definitely that guy as he’s pretty chill and seems like a genuine good person. So his shortcomings in talent and not being a star, as well as Vince killing everyone else in the product to prop him up, simply don’t matter. Vince has what he wants in Roman.


1. You're taking it all too seriously. Its a TV show. They could make Reigns lose to Brooklyn Brawler tonight on Raw and the world won't end. Summerslam will still be in August, Royal Rumble in January etc "nobody is credible" they will tell you who is credible. Its a TV show, its not real. 
2. Who on the roster should be face of the company? Who on the roster and under what gimmick could have a two year run as champion? You think the parallel universe WWE of Riddle as two year champion and Reigns in a tag team with Orton would sell more tickets? Get highter TV ratings? Get better sponsorship deals?


----------



## FrankieDs316




----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Rozzop said:


> 1. You're taking it all too seriously. Its a TV show. They could make Reigns lose to Brooklyn Brawler tonight on Raw and the world won't end. Summerslam will still be in August, Royal Rumble in January etc "nobody is credible" they will tell you who is credible. Its a TV show, its not real.
> 2. Who on the roster should be face of the company? Who on the roster and under what gimmick could have a two year run as champion? You think the parallel universe WWE of Riddle as two year champion and Reigns in a tag team with Orton would sell more tickets? Get highter TV ratings? Get better sponsorship deals?


1. We're on a discussion form. I don't take this too seriously, but I do have my thoughts. Yes, it's a TV show. Yes, it's not real. But also, credibility is important since it is a TV show portraying a sporting competition. How they book and present certain guys matter. It can help, or hurt the enjoyment depending on the viewer.

2. No one on the current roster should be the face of the company. If there was someone that works organically, you go with them. If there's not, rotate guys around that spot, create compelling stories with different characters at the top. This isn't a TV show that has 10-20 episodes a year and has months between seasons. Having one guy be on top for as long as Roman is longer than many TV shows' lifespan. I do think that scenario you put in your post would produce roughly the same results as what we have now. Sponsership deals, ratings, and he'd probably sell the same amount of merch too. Riddle's over but I haven't seen anything to show he would work as the top guy for long either. Doesn't mean you can't try running with Riddle for a period as a top guy, but if he's not the guy then don't give him a year and a half long reign where he's unstoppable. That just kills interest in the rest of the roster when one guy is so far above everyone. ESPECIALLY when the company sucks at booking/hyping the majority of things below the main event, which only compounds the issue with having one guy on top.



philsphan26 said:


> Is there a place to see merchandise sales? I'm curious what Reigns sells


We don't get numbers. Roman marks will use reports of him being the top merch seller as absolute fact, even though there's no context. Which I don't have an issue with since we kind of just have to take what we get, but anyone could reasonably call out the lack of context and dismiss the report. You'll also have the recent thing that came out that had numbers to show what each piece of merch sold based on number of reviews, but that's not fact either. It's better since it provides context, but it's not really something I'd use myself to justify a position, like that Alexa Bliss should remain with this dark crazy girl gimmick who loves her doll, since according to that report she had the highest selling merchandise.

You'll also get things like when WWE.com used to show top sellers around when Rusev Day was a big thing, the original Rusev Day shirt and calendar were top 5 items, and sometimes even #1. The only Reigns stuff that would be on that page was Shield stuff. Now that all said, it could be the "top sellers" page didn't actually list top sellers and instead were just trying to push certain merch.

So tldr, Reigns' merch sales are unknown by pretty much all of us. We do know based on quarterly reports how much are sold as a whole, but not individuals.


----------



## Saintpat

#BadNewsSanta said:


> 1. We're on a discussion form. I don't take this too seriously, but I do have my thoughts. Yes, it's a TV show. Yes, it's not real. But also, credibility is important since it is a TV show portraying a sporting competition. How they book and present certain guys matter. It can help, or hurt the enjoyment depending on the viewer.
> 
> 2. No one on the current roster should be the face of the company. If there was someone that works organically, you go with them. If there's not, rotate guys around that spot, create compelling stories with different characters at the top. This isn't a TV show that has 10-20 episodes a year and has months between seasons. Having one guy be on top for as long as Roman is longer than many TV shows' lifespan. I do think that scenario you put in your post would produce roughly the same results as what we have now. Sponsership deals, ratings, and he'd probably sell the same amount of merch too. Riddle's over but I haven't seen anything to show he would work as the top guy for long either. Doesn't mean you can't try running with Riddle for a period as a top guy, but if he's not the guy then don't give him a year and a half long reign where he's unstoppable. That just kills interest in the rest of the roster when one guy is so far above everyone. ESPECIALLY when the company sucks at booking/hyping the majority of things below the main event, which only compounds the issue with having one guy on top.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't get numbers. Roman marks will use reports of him being the top merch seller as absolute fact, even though there's no context. Which I don't have an issue with since we kind of just have to take what we get, but anyone could reasonably call out the lack of context and dismiss the report. You'll also have the recent thing that came out that had numbers to show what each piece of merch sold based on number of reviews, but that's not fact either. It's better since it provides context, but it's not really something I'd use myself to justify a position, like that Alexa Bliss should remain with this dark crazy girl gimmick who loves her doll, since according to that report she had the highest selling merchandise.
> 
> You'll also get things like when WWE.com used to show top sellers around when Rusev Day was a big thing, the original Rusev Day shirt and calendar were top 5 items, and sometimes even #1. The only Reigns stuff that would be on that page was Shield stuff. Now that all said, it could be the "top sellers" page didn't actually list top sellers and instead were just trying to push certain merch.
> 
> So tldr, Reigns' merch sales are unknown by pretty much all of us. We do know based on quarterly reports how much are sold as a whole, but not individuals.


Completely anecdotal but I went to SD live three weeks ago and Roman merch was tops as far as what I saw people wearing. I always like to look at that while wandering around before the show and after to just see what’s ‘hot’ and he was the runaway winner.

That doesn’t tell us, of course, what his numbers look like compared to others in the past (or even the present but it was easily 2:1 over all the other peoples’ merch combined from what I observed) but it’s something. I remember when AJ was hot for a minute and of course the days when every kid and a good portion of the adults were wearing Cena’s fruity pebbles gear.

The most surprising thing to me was it was by far the most replica belts being toted around that I’ve ever seen — kids, college-age types, older adults … tons of them everywhere. If they had been 247 titles I’m sure I could have sneak-attacked and walked out with a dozen easy. (G)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Saintpat said:


> Completely anecdotal but I went to SD live three weeks ago and Roman merch was tops as far as what I saw people wearing. I always like to look at that while wandering around before the show and after to just see what’s ‘hot’ and he was the runaway winner.
> 
> That doesn’t tell us, of course, what his numbers look like compared to others in the past (or even the present but it was easily 2:1 over all the other peoples’ merch combined from what I observed) but it’s something. I remember when AJ was hot for a minute and of course the days when every kid and a good portion of the adults were wearing Cena’s fruity pebbles gear.
> 
> The most surprising thing to me was it was by far the most replica belts being toted around that I’ve ever seen — kids, college-age types, older adults … tons of them everywhere. If they had been 247 titles I’m sure I could have sneak-attacked and walked out with a dozen easy. (G)


Yeah, observation is another thing we can do, but of course it depends. It's also difficult to quantify exactly. I don't really see that many Reigns shirts in the crowds, but I'm sure plenty of people are buying them (and not like I can count every single person who's wearing one vs. not).

Mizdow used to have plenty of shirts being worn in the crowd, and Rusev Day in particular were really easy to see in 2018. Rusev in particular looked close to Cena-levels of merch sometimes, even though I'm sure he didn't actually sell to that level.

Thing is, we know WWE has a tendency to overload on the shirts Vince wants to sell, and under-supply some who "shouldn't" be the top merch mover. At least if some reports are to be believed.

Merchandise is just generally tricky to pin down. Like, when Cena was on top, yeah he was clearly a top merch seller. There was rarely a kid in the audience that didn't have Cena merch (and due to all the different colors, it was very easy to see). Austin when looking back in 98 and 99 you can see it as well, and his shirts were not as easy to pick out. So I can definitely believe with those two they're top merch sellers when reports say so.

With Reigns... it's not even that I don't buy that it's possible that he's the top merch seller right now. Hell, he'd better be. The whole "he sells as much/more merch as Cena did" is what sounds like a complete fabrication/exaggeration. Again, just based off visuals, you don't see that amount of merch in the crowds (but I'll concede that it's easier to tell if you're actually there in the arenas).

Oh, and replica titles are definitely a big thing. I remember going to a Mania, and was on train with others going to the show. Seemed like at least one person from each group had a replica title. Walking around there were a lot of them being worn. Plus, if you look at that report I mentioned (the reviews-based one), replica titles were top sellers.


----------



## AliFrazier100

I'm glad they didn't put any important matches on first. When a big match is the first of the night, I think it feels less important.


----------



## Saintpat

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yeah, observation is another thing we can do, but of course it depends. It's also difficult to quanitfy exactly. I don't really see that many Reigns shirts in the crowds, but I'm sure plenty of people are buying them (and not like I can count every single person who's wearing one vs. not).
> 
> Mizdow used to have plenty of shirts being worn in the crowd, and Rusev Day in particular were really easy to see in 2018. Rusev in particular looked close to Cena-levels of merch sometimes, even though I'm sure he didn't actually sell to that level.
> 
> Thing is, we know WWE has a tendency to overload on the shirts Vince wants to sell, and under-supply some who "shouldn't" be the top merch mover. At least if some reports are to be believed.
> 
> Merchandise is just generally tricky to pin down. Like, when Cena was on top, yeah he was clearly a top merch seller. There was rarely a kid in the audience that didn't have Cena merch (and due to all the different colors, it was very easy to see). Austin when looking back in 98 and 99 you can see it as well, and his shirts were not as easy to pick out. So I can definitely believe with those two they're top merch sellers when reports say so.
> 
> With Reigns... it's not even that I don't buy that it's possible that he's the top merch seller right now. Hell, he'd better be. The whole "he sells as much/more merch as Cena did" is what sounds like a complete fabrication/exaggeration. Again, just based off visuals, you don't see that amount of merch in the crowds (but I'll concede that it's easier to tell if you're actually there in the arenas).
> 
> Oh, and replica titles are definitely a big thing. I remember going to a Mania, and was on train with others going to the show. Seemed like at least one person from each group had a replica title. Walking around there were a lot of them being worn. Plus, if you look at that report I mentioned (the reviews one-based one), replica titles were top sellers.


Thanks for the reasoned response and discussion — sometimes you don’t know what you’re going to get, haha.

I’m certainly not making any case that RR is selling on a Cena level and that’s the first live show I’ve been to since before the shutdown, so it’s not anything close to a reliable sample … but over time going to enough shows I’ve felt what I see accurately reflects ‘overness’ to some degree.

Certainly with Cena. And I specifically remember going to a house show a few years ago, around the time the trombone became part of the act, and it was clear as day from the merch that New Day was on its way to being massively over. 

(I thought the Cena fruity pebbles idea was brilliant, btw, because it made clear at a single glance how popular his merch was just because dang near every shirt you see is black and you can’t always tell in a glance whose merch it is — but his was coming through in neon. Plus for kids I bet a lot ended up with a rainbow of colors, or brothers and sisters could choose their favorite color but they’d all end up with Cena stuff.)

I’d feel pretty solid in putting my money on Roman as today’s top merch seller, but by what margin and by what volume I wouldn’t venture a guess.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Saintpat said:


> Thanks for the reasoned response and discussion — sometimes you don’t know what you’re going to get, haha.
> 
> I’m certainly not making any case that RR is selling on a Cena level and that’s the first live show I’ve been to since before the shutdown, so it’s not anything close to a reliable sample … but over time going to enough shows I’ve felt what I see accurately reflects ‘overness’ to some degree.
> 
> Certainly with Cena. And I specifically remember going to a house show a few years ago, around the time the trombone became part of the act, and it was clear as day from the merch that New Day was on its way to being massively over.
> 
> (I thought the Cena fruity pebbles idea was brilliant, btw, because it made clear at a single glance how popular his merch was just because dang near every shirt you see is black and you can’t always tell in a glance whose merch it is — but his was coming through in neon. Plus for kids I bet a lot ended up with a rainbow of colors, or brothers and sisters could choose their favorite color but they’d all end up with Cena stuff.)
> 
> I’d feel pretty solid in putting my money on Roman as today’s top merch seller, but by what margin and by what volume I wouldn’t venture a guess.


Absolutely. I'm always down for a good discussion, and will always keep it as respectful as the person I'm discussing with.

The Fruity Pebble thing was very clever, and if I remember correctly it was a great play because it came off Rock calling him that. It was bound to sell a ton, and it ended up working out from the looks of it.


----------



## Saintpat

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Absolutely. I'm always down for a good discussion, and will always keep it as respectful as the person I'm discussing with.
> 
> The Fruity Pebble thing was very clever, and if I remember correctly it was a great play because it came off Rock calling him that. It was bound to sell a ton, and it ended up working out from the looks of it.


My favorite three wrestling shirts of all time, in no real order:

1) nWo

2) Cactus Jack wanted

3) Cena 8-bit

I’m a person of varied tastes — I was never a Cena fan (but not really a hater) but the 8-bit was the coolest thing going for quite some time, haha.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Saintpat said:


> My favorite three wrestling shirts of all time, in no real order:
> 
> 1) nWo
> 
> 2) Cactus Jack wanted
> 
> 3) Cena 8-bit
> 
> I’m a person of varied tastes — I was never a Cena fan (but not really a hater) but the 8-bit was the coolest thing going for quite some time, haha.


NWO is definitely a classic. I actually got one of the ones WWE is/was selling a few years back. The Cactus Jack one I haven't seen in awhile, but I remember liking that one.

Tough for me to really put my favorite wrestling shirts, but NWO might be at the top for me. A few others to talk about though - I loved the original blue Sandow shirt. Actually got it when I went to Mania (though they didn't have my size, I had to get one bigger). Same Mania I got the shirt for Taker vs. Punk. Two of my all-time favorites on one shirt, can't be beat it.

Bad News Barrett's shirt in 2014, as well as the "The Kevin Owens show" one styled in the old Raw is War logo I had to get as well. I've got some Punk shirts - his original "Best in the World" (not Chicago-unique) one is up there as well.

From back in the day though, when I was a kid I remember having Taker shirt, one that I think was from 1998. Austin and Rock shirts as well were always cool. 

And to say it as well with regards to Reigns, while I don't really like it on the shirt, I like the Bloodline picture on that one somewhat recent shirt. I'd get a poster of that if I was a fan lol.


----------



## Saintpat

#BadNewsSanta said:


> NWO is definitely a classic. I actually got one of the ones WWE is/was selling a few years back. The Cactus Jack one I haven't seen in awhile, but I remember liking that one.
> 
> Tough for me to really put my favorite wrestling shirts, but NWO might be at the top for me. A few others to talk about though - I loved the original blue Sandow shirt. Actually got it when I went to Mania (though they didn't have my size, I had to get one bigger). Same Mania I got the shirt for Taker vs. Punk. Two of my all-time favorites on one shirt, can't be beat it.
> 
> Bad News Barrett's shirt in 2014, as well as the "The Kevin Owens show" one styled in the old Raw is War logo I had to get as well. I've got some Punk shirts - his original "Best in the World" (not Chicago-unique) one is up there as well.
> 
> From back in the day though, when I was a kid I remember having Taker shirt, one that I think was from 1998. Austin and Rock shirts as well were always cool.
> 
> And to say it as well with regards to Reigns, while I don't really like it on the shirt, I like the Bloodline picture on that one somewhat recent shirt. I'd get a poster of that if I was a fan lol.


Yeah the Bloodline is definitely his best one that I’ve seen.

I just got a chuckle when you mentioned the blue Sandow shirt because it brought back a fun memory — I was at WrestleCon a few years ago and Blue Meanie is manning a table with bWo stuff. Couldn’t have been nicer. We chatted a few minutes and he was great, just super cool and engaging and having a good time.

So I say, ‘I’ve got to get a bWo shirt. Do you have a 2X?’ And he digs through like four or five boxes and says, finally, that they’re out, but he has one XL left. I’m kind of a husky guy so I ask if it will fit me. He reaches around the back of his shirt and pulls the tag forward and says, ‘I’m wearing an XL and believe me, if it fits me it will fit you fine’ (because he’s more rotund than me) … so I go ahead and get it. 

And would you believe it, that thing fits to this day, haha. (Like Meanie would ever lie.)


----------



## OwenSES

Plamen Ivanov said:


> how Roman and Brock match was a finisher fest? Reigns literally hit 3 spears and Brock hit one F5. Since when superman punches and suplexes are considered finishers lmaooo
> And in their WM 34 match Brock hit 6 F5's and Reigns hit 5 Spears, that was a finisher fest match


I enjoyed the match but Roman hit more than 3 spears. He hit 6. It was a call back to WM 34. That night it took Lesnar 6 F5s to beat Reigns and at WM 38 it took Reigns 6 spears to beat Lesnar.


----------



## validreasoning

philsphan26 said:


> Is there a place to see merchandise sales? I'm curious what Reigns sells











Roman Reigns Reportedly Breaks WWE Merchandise Sales Record, Rivaling John Cena


Roman Reigns is moving merchandise at a pace not seen in WWE since John Cena.




www.forbes.com


----------



## validreasoning

Highly unusual for a heel to sell merch in large quantities in WWE. Heel Austin/Rock and Punk all saw massive fall off in merch sales.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Night 1:

Logan Paul looked much better than expected from what I saw.

Depsite Seth having his worst gimmick ever and Cody feeling like a mid-card talent coming from a second rate indie promotion. Seth Rollins vs Cody Rhodes was a great match. Cody finally looks like a star for the first time ever, and is instantly the most interesting male on the WWE roster after this re-debut. Let's see how long that lasts. Hopefully they do something solid with him.

Becky vs Bianca was match of the night from a technical standpoint. The build up was terrible, the rehashed feud was terrible. Bianca didn't deserve yet _another_ rematch and inevitably the wrong woman won, but none the less the match was fantastic and at least Bianca _earned_ the belt all things considered. The aftermath is all downhill from here though unless they do something about her gimmick. 

Charlotte vs Ronda wasn't horrible but it wasn't a good match, mainly thanks to Flair. Though not as good as she was in her 18/19 run Ronda looked pretty good in this match especially for someone who clearly doesn't want to be there. Charlotte was gassed and winded really early on, botched the moonsault _again_, she looks like shes struggling even when she makes an effort like she did in this match. Overrated, it's time for her to drop the belt and go.

Austin/Owens was the most fun match and interaction of the night. Seeing the GOAT SCSA have a match in 2022 where he didn't look like shit was amazing in and of itself. He was less winded than Charlotte was in the previous match. This was a lot of fun watching them brawl all over the arena.

Skipped everything else.

Night 2:

Womens tag title match was predictable. The entire thing was always about giving crybaby Sasha a win at Wrestlemania. I only watched it for Rhea, which ended up not being worthwhile. The match itself was ok, but the wrong team won, anyone but Team Bad winning would have been a better option. Tired of seeing Rhea change Liv's diaper too.

Damien Priest had some nice momentum as the Archer of Infamy. Putting him under a weathered Over-Rated R Superstar Edge isn't going to do him any favors. 

McAfee/Theory and McAfee/McMahon was the best match of the night bar none. McAfee is really entertaining, Theory is solid and it was fun to watch McMahon have a match at his age. Austin coming back out was the right call and a lot of fun to watch.

Brock/Roman wasn't a good match even though it wasn't as bad as a lot of people are saying. It's not WM main event worthy but it would've been ok for a second rate ppv. I think the biggest issue was when Heyman turned on Brock at the rumble when they should've done it at Mania. Even if it was predictable it would've been better than what we got, which was also predictable.


----------

